# Ross Tech Vag Com for 2018



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Which cable is appropriate for the MKII? I have the Micro and I know that would not work. In addition, does anybody have a list started yet of vag com mods ? Would like to enable rain sensing closing windows feature similar to my MKV R32. And any other goodies of course


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Contact ross tech and they will tell you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Even the Mods?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> Even the Mods?


Yes. They are the ones that write the label files for VCDS

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Even the Mods?
> ...


Oh ok. I asked because I got the mods on my mkvr32 from a list that somebody created. And it was a big list hehe. Thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Which cable is appropriate for the MKII? I have the Micro and I know that would not work. In addition, does anybody have a list started yet of vag com mods ? Would like to enable rain sensing closing windows feature similar to my MKV R32. And any other goodies of course


why wont a Micro-Can work? It works with most 2006 MYs and above. Did Ross-Tech decide not to give it an update with the new 2018s?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DasCC said:


> why wont a Micro-Can work? It works with most 2006 MYs and above. Did Ross-Tech decide not to give it an update with the new 2018s?


I actually tried it over the weekend and it worked. I just didn't try it yet when I asked the question. However, I did not see anything that is modifiable. Hoping I could activate (if available) rain sensing window closing (I have this activated in my R32), Keep the LEDs DRLs on when the blinker is on, and I know this is not kosher but disabling the feature of inputting addresses while on the move etc. 

I was reading over the Atlas forum and they have it over there so I thought we would have the same options.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> I actually tried it over the weekend and it worked. I just didn't try it yet when I asked the question. However, I did not see anything that is modifiable. Hoping I could activate (if available) rain sensing window closing (I have this activated in my R32), Keep the LEDs DRLs on when the blinker is on, and I know this is not kosher but disabling the feature of inputting addresses while on the move etc.
> 
> I was reading over the Atlas forum and they have it over there so I thought we would have the same options.


oh ok gotcha, 

it may take a bit of time to update the software since this is so new. IIRC we had to wait a bit for features to be available with the new MK7 Golf/GTIs


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

DasCC said:


> oh ok gotcha,
> 
> it may take a bit of time to update the software since this is so new. IIRC we had to wait a bit for features to be available with the new MK7 Golf/GTIs


True...i guess I am impatient lol...never really bought a car this early on the model year.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*VCDS and 2018 (MQB) Tiguan*

I am a long time VCDS user and I recently purchased a 2018 Tiguan SE and I have been playing a bit with VCDS.

First the good news: A HEX+CAN or a MicroCAN interface will still work with the new MQB Tiguans. I have scanned my car with both a HEX+CAN cable and with a HEX-NET wireless interface. The HEX-NET is noticeably faster in communicating with the UDS control modules, but the older interface cable does work OK for most purposes. Note: this is not the case with the new VW Atlas - there are a number of controllers in the Atlas that do not even show up unless you use either a HEX-NET or a HEX-V2 interface.

The bad news is that there are 7 control modules in my car that VCDS currently has no label files for (including the CECM!). I have used my HEX-NET and created controller maps for these controllers and I have emailed them to Ross-Tech. Therefore the next version of VCDS should include all of the required label files. Until then I either wait or experiment (and I would rather wait).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I am a long time VCDS user and I recently purchased a 2018 Tiguan SE and I have been playing a bit with VCDS.
> 
> First the good news: A HEX+CAN or a MicroCAN interface will still work with the new MQB Tiguans. I have scanned my car with both a HEX+CAN cable and with a HEX-NET wireless interface. The HEX-NET is noticeably faster in communicating with the UDS control modules, but the older interface cable does work OK for most purposes. Note: this is not the case with the new VW Atlas - there are a number of controllers in the Atlas that do not even show up unless you use either a HEX-NET or a HEX-V2 interface.
> 
> ...


oohhh!!! thanks for that update. Hopefully they come up with the update soon.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

will this mod void the warranty on the 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

antsman12 said:


> will this mod void the warranty on the 2018 Tiguan?


What mod?


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I just got my 1st VW product and I was wondering if by activating the rain sensing window closing feature, will it void the warranty on the 2018 Tiguan


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

antsman12 said:


> I just got my 1st VW product and I was wondering if by activating the rain sensing window closing feature, will it void the warranty on the 2018 Tiguan


No it will not.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

antsman12 said:


> I just got my 1st VW product and I was wondering if by activating the rain sensing window closing feature, will it void the warranty on the 2018 Tiguan


I was not able to locate this with my MicroCan. Do you have screen shots?


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I was not able to locate this with my MicroCan. Do you have screen shots?


This feature have not being activated on my car; This is my first VW and I seeing where VWs car owners have activated their VWs windows to open and closed using the key fob or activating the rain sensing window closing feature on their cars. I am just amazed by these feature and wanted to know if there would be a problem with the warranty, if I was to have this done.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

antsman12 said:


> This feature have not being activated on my car; This is my first VW and I seeing where VWs car owners have activated their VWs windows to open and closed using the key fob or activating the rain sensing window closing feature on their cars. I am just amazed by these feature and wanted to know if there would be a problem with the warranty, if I was to have this done.


Any features that are "built-in" to the car can be activated and/or deactivated at any time and this will have no effect on your warranty. However, the problem (currently) is that the changes you (and I) want to make are mostly in the CECM (Central Electronics Control Module) and the latest version of VCDS does not yet have a label file for the 2018 Tiguan CECM (at least in my SE model). Until a label file exists, we really do not know how to activate the features you mentioned. With any luck, the next release of VCDS will have all of the label files necessary to do whatever we want. We just have to wait.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

antsman12 said:


> This feature have not being activated on my car; This is my first VW and I seeing where VWs car owners have activated their VWs windows to open and closed using the key fob or activating the rain sensing window closing feature on their cars. I am just amazed by these feature and wanted to know if there would be a problem with the warranty, if I was to have this done.


As others have said they won't effect warranties but if the coding is done incorrect and it takes a trip to the dealer to fix they won't count it as free warranty work you'll have to pay out of pocket to fix the error. So just make sure any changes are documented and logs are saved so you can return to previous settings if something goes wrong.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I was able to get the Windows working via the remote. If I remember correctly there were 6 points in Adaptations to get switched to Active, previously non active. Then you can select via the infotainment if you prefer the driver side only or all windows to be controlled. On the rain sensing option, I think my SE came equipped with humidity sensor only so...

Always remember to add the changes to the log, so in case you screw up you have log to revert the things back. 

Good luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> oohhh!!! thanks for that update. Hopefully they come up with the update soon.


Ross-Tech has put out a new Beta version of VCDS (17.10.0) and it has added labels for a few of my control modules (but not all). 

Controllers that now have label files (where there were none):
08 - Auto HVAC
19 - CAN Gateway
3C - Lane change

Controllers that (unfortunately) still do not have label files:
01 - Engine
02 - Auto Trans
09 - Central Electronics

On a slightly interesting side note - With 17.8 (no label file) my HVAC showed a fault about recirculate motor sticking. With 17.10.0 beta (with a label file) this fault code magically disappeared. I'm not certain what this means.

More important note: If you have a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface your CB (Code Block) version must be at least 4402. You may have to do an firmware update on your interface before this beta version will work. More info here: http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?12185-Update-to-Beta-17-10-0-firmware-update-required 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

Interesting. VCDS is on my wish list, but I am waiting to take the plunge for the software to have most of the labels for the MQB Tiguan. One of the first things I want to have done, and hoping there is that functionality, is to permanently turn off the auto stop/start.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Screen shots of the mods please  Let us do a stick thread when they start becoming available


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice, i have just ordered a new SEL Premium, and have a vagcom... Would like to switch off any seat belt alarm. Anyone know if i can as of today ?


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

TheDoc46 said:


> Nice, i have just ordered a new SEL Premium, and have a vagcom... Would like to switch off any seat belt alarm. Anyone know if i can as of today ?


Yes, but why?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

SEL Premium here.

To enable being able to close and open windows with the remote follow this:
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8148

Make sure one-touch is enabled on ALL windows.

To enable high beam assist to stay on all the time instead of shutting off each time you turn off the car, follow this:
http://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/17060-hba-permanently-on/

Haven't messed with much more yet.


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

cos i don't like to wear my seat belt when crawling and i cant stand the pinging.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Back again with more stuff I did to our car.

Changed the Virtual Cockpit display style, and got the colors to match with the rest of the infotainment system, also allows me to set the rest if i wanted to, retention of seat heating settings, gauge sweep, disabled all the warnings that show up when you try to do anything while driving, enabled adaptive lane guidance, keep led lights on mirrors while folding 

Im sure there is other stuff im forgetting


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> Back again with more stuff I did to our car.
> 
> Changed the Virtual Cockpit display style, and got the colors to match with the rest of the infotainment system, also allows me to set the rest if i wanted to, retention of seat heating settings, gauge sweep, disabled all the warnings that show up when you try to do anything while driving, enabled adaptive lane guidance, keep led lights on mirrors while folding
> 
> Im sure there is other stuff im forgetting


Would you be able to provide screen shots? We can sticky this. I have Micro Can, will I have access to these modules?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Would you be able to provide screen shots? We can sticky this. I have Micro Can, will I have access to these modules?


I would like to see a sticky that details all of the known VCDS tweaks that work in our cars.

As for your second question, yes your MicroCan should be able to talk to all of the car. I say "should" because I know it will work with all controllers in my SE trim level car. However, it is possible that additional controllers in an SEL Premium could have issues. What I do know is that there are 3 or 4 controllers in an VW Atlas that require a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET to access. I have a HEX+CAN cable and a HEX-NET, so I have been able to test with both old and new interfaces. One thing I can say is that the newer interfaces (HEX-NET and HEX-V2) are considerably faster accessing controllers that use the UDS protocol. Therefore, your MicroCAN should work OK, but it will be somewhat slow accessing some controllers.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I would like to see a sticky that details all of the knows VCDS tweaks that work in our cars.
> 
> As for your second question, yes your MicroCan should be able to talk to all of the car. I say "should" because I know it will work with all controllers in my SE trim level car. However, it is possible that additional controllers in an SEL Premium could have issues. What I do know is that there are 3 or 4 controllers in an VW Atlas that require a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET to access. I have a HEX+CAN cable and a HEX-NET, so I have been able to test with both old and new interfaces. One thing I can say is that the newer interfaces (HEX-NET and HEX-V2) are considerably faster accessing controllers that use the UDS protocol. Therefore, your MicroCAN should work OK, but it will be somewhat slow accessing some controllers.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes I would like a sticky thread on this as well. I am not savvy enough to experiment myself but I sure as heck can follow step by step instructions specially with screen shots  .


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't had too much time to sit down and take screenshots of what works with the car but I'll get to it soon 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

Coderedpl said:


> I haven't had too much time to sit down and take screenshots of what works with the car but I'll get to it soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to this bigtime. Thanks!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> I haven't had too much time to sit down and take screenshots of what works with the car but I'll get to it soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

*ALL THE FOLLOWING were tested and worked on a 2018 SEL PREMIUM with the Digital Cockpit *

Ok so here is an update for you guys. I am not taking any/all credit as all I did was a little bit of research and I messed with the settings enough to see if they work with our cars as-well, some were a little different. Changes done accordingly. 
It is the MQB platform and there are tweaks from the Mk7's that work but there are also differences between the wording and such for the Mk7 and ROW Tiguans. There are some tweaks out there that do not exactly work with our cars. 

With that said. Make sure you backup your stuff before making changes. 

*Change settings while in motion:*
This will allow you to change settings while the car is moving. This is turned on as a safety so turn it off at your own risk obviously. I turned mine off as there were many times I wanted to navigate home, or have my passenger input a destination and simply couldn't because the car was moving. 
Source









```
Below is the steps to enable blocked settings menu items for Car (General Settings), Media, Phone and Radio

1. From VCDS, select Controller Module 5F-Information Electr., 

2. Enter Security Login code = 20103

3. Under Adaptions, Query for the channels listed below and set the value = NON_BLOCKED (Blocked means, settings not available in motion), for each of them.

IDE11502-ENG127601-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_0
IDE11502-ENG127612-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_11
IDE11502-ENG127613-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_12
IDE11502-ENG127603-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_2
IDE11502-ENG127604-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_3
IDE11502-ENG127608-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_7
IDE11502-ENG127522-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_1
IDE11502-ENG127531-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_10
IDE11502-ENG127532-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_11
IDE11502-ENG127533-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_12
IDE11502-ENG127534-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_13
IDE11502-ENG127536-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_15
IDE11502-ENG127524-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_3
IDE11502-ENG127525-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_4
IDE11502-ENG127526-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_5
IDE11502-ENG127529-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_8
IDE11502-ENG127530-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_9
IDE11502-ENG127545-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_0
IDE11502-ENG127549-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_4
IDE11502-ENG127550-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_5
IDE11502-ENG127551-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_6
IDE11502-ENG127552-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_7
IDE11502-ENG127508-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_3
IDE11502-ENG127509-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_4
IDE11502-ENG127510-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_5
IDE11502-ENG127511-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_6
IDE11502-ENG127512-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_7
```


*Add custom colors to "ambient" lighting. Allows you to change colors as pictured:*
Source









```
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig - Set to Active
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI - Set to Active
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics - Adaptions - Ambient Light Color List - 
Set your RGB Values for all 10 Colour options (Rotwert = Red, Gruenwert - Green, Blauwert = Blue)
```
For this you will see there are 10 entries for each "color". Go online to see what the RGB values are for the colors you want. Write them down, and fill them in accordingly. 
So example:
Rotwert Farbe 1 = 255 
Blauwert Farbe 1 = 255
Gruenwert Farbe 1 = 255 















*Slightly different display:*
Source

```
Go to Module 17 - Instruments
In Adaptation search for Display depiction
Within this there are 4 Versions available.
The default is Version 1 and as far as I can tell Version 2 is identical.
```










*In addition to the above if you wanted the RPM / Speedo gauges to look a little different: *
Source

```
It is under Module 17 Instruments  - Adaptation - Tube_version (all the way at the bottom on the list)
Variant_2 is the default
Variant_3 is the GTI
Variant_4 is the R
```


source for below
*LED's on mirror stay lit when mirrors are closing: *

```
Modules 42 and 52 -> Coding -> Byte 01 -> Bit 5 deactivated
```












*Gauge Sweep*

```
Module 17 -> Coding -> Byte 01 -> Bit 00 activated
```












*Adaptive Lane Guidance *
Suppose to be a bit different with how it "assists", keeps you more centered in the lane rather than bouncing back and forth.








(forgot source but slightly differs from above)

```
Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist 
Security Access -> code 20103 
Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> I selected Point of Intervention 'Early'
```

*Automatic Window Closing in Rain (doesnt work for me yet, haven't messed with it more) *
http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/guide-enable-eu-specific-features-au-spec-tiguans-117741-post1226308.html#post1226308]Source

```
Go into Module 09 Central Electronics
Go into Security, use 31347 as the security code.
Select Adaptations, and then ZV Komfort
Select Regenschliessen_ain_aus, toggle to Active. The default is "not active"
Then select Regenschliessen_art, toggle to Active. The default is "not active"
Finally select Menusteuerung Regenschliessen, toggle to Active. The default is "not active"
This enables Automatic closing in rain as a menu option under Window Operation
```

*Retain heated seat settings *
source


```
Go to [08] Auto HVAC
Go to adaptation and change the following:
"retention of the seat heater level driver" to active
"retention of the seat heater level passenger" to active
```

*Opening / Closing windows with remote *
source

```
VCDS:
9- Central electronics
Adaptations
Access control 2- comfort opening > active
access control 3- comfort closing > active
Key fob…
Access control 2- funk komfort oeffnen > active
Access control 2- funk komfort schilessen > active
Menu
access control 2- Menuesteuerung komfortbedienung einstellbar >adjustableKessy
access control 2-Kessy komfort schilessen > active
```











*
High Beam Assist on after restarting car*
If you push the stalk forward, it will keep the automatic high beams ON even after you restart the car. It WILL turn off if you change the position of the headlight switch. 
source

```
16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations
Assistenzlichtfunktionen-Fernlichtassistent Reset
set to "not active"]
```


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> Ok so here is an update for you guys. I am not taking any/all credit as all I did was a little bit of research and I messed with the settings enough to see if they work with our cars as-well, some were a little different. Changes done accordingly.
> It is the MQB platform and there are tweaks from the Mk7's that work but there are also differences between the wording and such for the Mk7 and ROW Tiguans. There are some tweaks out there that do not exactly work with our cars.
> 
> With that said. Make sure you backup your stuff before making changes.
> ...


:biggrinsanta: This is an early Christmas present indeed!!! Thank you very much!!! Hopefully i won't need the hex-can. By the way, which cable do you have?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*


Coderedpl said:



Opening / Closing windows with remote

Click to expand...

*


Coderedpl said:


> source
> Code:
> VCDS:
> 9- Central electronics
> ...


Have you actually tried this on your Tiguan? I've been looking at mine and the adaptation channels are far more numerous and they do not have those simple (one and two digit) numbers. It looks like our (or at least my) cars have newer and more complex adaptation channels. In my car all of the "Komfort" adaptations are way down the list and they are numbered:
ENG141861 - IDE02021
thru
ENG141861 - IDE116644

Most of the descriptions are in German, but they come pretty close to the names you mention but their location is quite different. After spending a little time with Google Translate, I think I am ready to try changing things, but it appears that our cars are not all that identical with the MKVI Golfs. My car appears to look a bit different from most of the screen shots you have posted.

I also did not see anything about gauge sweep in the instrument panel (I do not have the fancy digital dashboard like the SEL Premium) and I am still looking for a way to get the gear displayed in the MFD when in D. In time people will figure out how to do lots of things, but for now our (my) knowledge is rather limited.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> :biggrinsanta: This is an early Christmas present indeed!!! Thank you very much!!! Hopefully i won't need the hex-can. By the way, which cable do you have?


Hex+CAN




JSWTDI09 said:


> *
> 
> Have you actually tried this on your Tiguan? I've been looking at mine and the adaptation channels are far more numerous and they do not have those simple (one and two digit) numbers. It looks like our (or at least my) cars have newer and more complex adaptation channels. In my car all of the "Komfort" adaptations are way down the list and they are numbered:
> ENG141861 - IDE02021
> ...


*
Yes I did, all those options are there for me. Use the empty text field next to the CLEAR button to search for keywords. They might NOT match letter for letter but if the combination of words is the same it should work. 

In terms of gauge sweep, it probably differs because I have the digital dash. 
Go to instruments module, adaptation, and see if you have anything that says "staging" or "indicator_celebration" 









*


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks more like my car. I was a bit confused by the numbers 2,3 & 7,6 & 27,20 in the linked instructions because these do not match my car. Your screen shots look like my car. The good news is that I really do not need windows up/down with remote until the summer. When the ambient air temperature is 115 degrees (F.) and the desert sun is shining on my car in a parking lot - the ability to roll down the windows before I get to my car is priceless. Thanks for the clarification.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

Woot!!!!!

Thank you so much. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

SysWiz said:


> Woot!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much. I can't wait to try them out.


Let us know what worked for you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> Hex+CAN


oh man. I hope some of this i can access with my micro.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Is there a good thread on how to get introduced to Ross Tech? I've had VWs for a while and had my old dealership (service manager was a forum member) do some things for my MKV GTI, and I'd like to possibly be able to get into this and make changes myself. What is the difference between ROSS Tech and the OBDeleven app?

Maybe I'll just find a forum user in Chicago willing to help me out - I'm bound to screw things up!


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Is there a good thread on how to get introduced to Ross Tech? I've had VWs for a while and had my old dealership (service manager was a forum member) do some things for my MKV GTI, and I'd like to possibly be able to get into this and make changes myself. What is the difference between ROSS Tech and the OBDeleven app?
> 
> Maybe I'll just find a forum user in Chicago willing to help me out - I'm bound to screw things up!


The changes listed can also be done via OBDeleven. 
As long as you back things up, you should be ok. 

Not sure of a tutorial on how to use it, should be pretty self explanatory


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

If we can extend the adaptative lane assist time it could be nice too. I know it's not design for that but when you keep full attention to the road there is no danger. I also know the bottle of water trick but it's annoying to handle the bottle. 

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

marc505 said:


> If we can extend the adaptative lane assist time it could be nice too. I know it's not design for that but when you keep full attention to the road there is no danger. I also know the bottle of water trick but it's annoying to handle the bottle.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


I've come to notice the system isn't all that perfect, not Tesla level hah. I've noticed that at times it gets confused and pulls me out of the label im in or will try to follow something else. Also while it is capable of turning somewhat around highway bends, it's not great. You'll come out of the lane. 

Becomes a massive liability in my opinion because there's always that someone who will depend on it. 

I do see it being beneficial on long trips with a bunch of straightaways , at those moments I can see the extended time be a better fit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Coderedpl said:


> I've come to notice the system isn't all that perfect, not Tesla level hah. I've noticed that at times it gets confused and pulls me out of the label im in or will try to follow something else. Also while it is capable of turning somewhat around highway bends, it's not great. You'll come out of the lane.
> 
> Becomes a massive liability in my opinion because there's always that someone who will depend on it.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the tiguan yet but it exactly as you tell on alltrack 2016. Do you find an improvement with adaptative lane assist?



Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

marc505 said:


> I haven't tried the tiguan yet but it exactly as you tell on alltrack 2016. Do you find an improvement with adaptative lane assist?
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


You can definitely tell it's kicking in more often to hold you in lane more rather than bounce around side to side, I noticed it helps to "relax" a bit when driving. You can feel it assisting even when you're going around long bends. Although it's not always a necessity, it's there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

What is the best way to get the most complete VCDS auto-scan? The first time I ran it, I didn't have the engine started and so 99% of the modules failed. The next time I ran it I had the engine running but the doors were locked, and so another module or two failed. What states should I have my car in to get the best results, and I've been reading about a security code being needed for certain modules related to immobilization and keys. Do I need to input a code in somewhere before I do a scan?

I've modded a VW Beetle in the past with VCDS, so I know enough to be dangerous, but I'd like to be a bit more careful when I go to modify my new 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium. It'll be probably 10+ years before I get another new car. I want to make sure I get a good base-line before I make any changes. 

As a few others have done I will report back my successes.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SysWiz said:


> What is the best way to get the most complete VCDS auto-scan? The first time I ran it, I didn't have the engine started and so 99% of the modules failed. The next time I ran it I had the engine running but the doors were locked, and so another module or two failed. What states should I have my car in to get the best results, and I've been reading about a security code being needed for certain modules related to immobilization and keys. Do I need to input a code in somewhere before I do a scan?


A complete autoscan is always the best way to start with VCDS. To get a good scan the ignition has to be on but the engine does not have to be running. To turn on the ignition without starting the engine - press the Start button without you foot on the brake pedal. All doors should be closed but I don't think it will make a lot of difference whether or not they are locked (mine are usually unlocked when I scan my car).
Security codes are necessary for adaptations in some controller modules but they are not required for an autoscan. No codes are necessary for an autoscan. Just click on the autoscan button and press the start button. All of the defaults (like auto-detect) should be correct for your car.

Note: many of the control modules in our new VWs use the UDS protocol. Older VCDS interfaces (not HEX-V2 or HEX-NET) will be a little slow accessing these UDS controllers. be patient, it will work.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

*On-screen display of heated seat settings MISSING*

Has anyone run into this before? In my SEL Premium, I have lost the ability to see the on-screen display of the 3 red "bars" and the heated steering wheel icon. This also means I cannot turn on/off the heated steering wheel. The only thing I can think of is that I have made several VCDS changes but nothing that I know of related to this problem. The only thing in the [08] Auto HVAC module that I changed was the "Enable fan level display on Climatronic Auto". I changed it back, but no joy. I am stumped. Any ideas?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

SysWiz said:


> Has anyone run into this before? In my SEL Premium, I have lost the ability to see the on-screen display of the 3 red "bars" and the heated steering wheel icon. This also means I cannot turn on/off the heated steering wheel. The only thing I can think of is that I have made several VCDS changes but nothing that I know of related to this problem. The only thing in the [08] Auto HVAC module that I changed was the "Enable fan level display on Climatronic Auto". I changed it back, but no joy. I am stumped. Any ideas?


Did you make a backup or take notes of what you were changing?
Revert and see what happens. Reset head unit maybe. 

I personally didn't enable that option so can't say whether the result would be the same

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SysWiz (Aug 17, 2014)

I fixed the on-screen display of the 3 red "bars" and the heated steering wheel icon. It was the pesky "Enable fan level display on Climatronic Auto" mod (https://sites.google.com/a/naturaln.../enable-fan-level-display-on-climatronic-auto)


```
[B]Quick summary of tweak:[/B]
08 auto hvc
07 Long Coding
Byte 11
Enable Bit 6
```
What happened is that when I enabled Bit 6 of Byte 11, it cleared the previous values of two bits related to steering wheel heating. D'oh! :banghead:

The moral of the story for any VCDS adventurers out there: always look at existing values when doing Long Coding manipulation.


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

Coderedpl said:


> *ALL THE FOLLOWING were tested and worked on a 2018 SEL PREMIUM with the Digital Cockpit *
> 
> Ok so here is an update for you guys. I am not taking any/all credit as all I did was a little bit of research and I messed with the settings enough to see if they work with our cars as-well, some were a little different. Changes done accordingly.
> It is the MQB platform and there are tweaks from the Mk7's that work but there are also differences between the wording and such for the Mk7 and ROW Tiguans. There are some tweaks out there that do not exactly work with our cars.
> ...



AWESOME!!!!! Thank you. Will apply some of these soon.

Here is another one if you can play with - any way to disable the auto engine off/on feature? I know there is a button next to the gear selector, but would be nice to have it off permanently instead of having to press each and every time your power cycle the car.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

50Fathom said:


> Here is another one if you can play with - any way to disable the auto engine off/on feature? I know there is a button next to the gear selector, but would be nice to have it off permanently instead of having to press each and every time your power cycle the car.


The one I'm still looking for is a setting in the transmission controller to display what gear it is in. It is capable of displaying M1, M2, etc. when in manual mode. I want it to display D1, D2, etc. instead of just "D".

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The one I'm still looking for is a setting in the transmission controller to display what gear it is in. It is capable of displaying M1, M2, etc. when in manual mode. I want it to display D1, D2, etc. instead of just "D".
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


The only time that was possible was when they did a DSG flash on my 08 R32. Vagcom was not able to have that displayed at all by itself. It could be the same for this tiguan but not certain


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> The only time that was possible was when they did a DSG flash on my 08 R32. Vagcom was not able to have that displayed at all by itself. It could be the same for this tiguan but not certain


Different transmission, different controller - it could be the same or it could be different. I am just being hopeful. I doubt that there will be a tune for this transmission any time soon. I do know that some other VW automatic transmissions have had a coding option to "show gears". Time will tell.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Apparently our new Tiguans are not exactly like the MQB 2017 Golfs in their electronics. Not everything in the MKVII forums for VCDS tweaks work in our cars. I have an SE version so I do not have the fancy instrument panel, but I did some playing this weekend. I was able to successfully enable the windows opening and closing with the remote, but when I tried to change the "comfort blinks" from the default 3 to a 4 the adaptation took (the value changed) with no errors. However, when I briefly press the turn signal lever, I still get only 3 blinks. I tried 1 thru 5 and I still always get 3 blinks. The adaptation channel that is supposed to change this number is
ENG141649-ENG116587-Außenlicht_Blinker-Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen


<tbody>

</tbody>If anybody figures out a way to get this work (IOW: change the number of blinks) let me know.




50Fathom said:


> Here is another one if you can play with - any way to disable the auto engine off/on feature? I know there is a button next to the gear selector, but would be nice to have it off permanently instead of having to press each and every time your power cycle the car.


There is another thread here that details how to disable the auto stop/start. There are actually 2 ways to do it in the CAN gateway adaptations (voltage and temperature). There actually is an adaptation to disable this feature, but it requires an unknown security code to change. Therefore you cannot specifically disable the "feature", but you can change the required parameters to allow it to happen. It is sort of a back door fix, but it works.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Update!*



JSWTDI09 said:


> ...when I tried to change the "comfort blinks" from the default 3 to a 4 the adaptation took (the value changed) with no errors. However, when I briefly press the turn signal lever, I still get only 3 blinks. I tried 1 thru 5 and I still always get 3 blinks. The adaptation channel that is supposed to change this number is
> ENG141649-ENG116587-Außenlicht_Blinker-Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen
> 
> <tbody>
> ...


OK, I figured it out (with a little help from an Australian co-worker). If you want to change the number of blinks when you briefly press the turn signal lever (Comfort Blinking) the adaptation mentioned above does work, but there is an extra step involved. First you change the number in the above mentioned adaptation. The default is 3 but it can be any number between 1 and 5, I changed mine to 4. However, after you change this value you have to go into the car set-up menus in the radio, go to "Vehicle settings" and then scroll down to "Factory Settings". Under "Factory settings" you want to select "Reset Individual settings/data" and choose "Lights" and then tell it to reset. This will force the car to read that value from the adaptation. Now I get 4 blinks, which usually gives me enough time to completely change lanes.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anybody know if it’s possible to “use parking lights as DRL” or have the tail light running lights on with the front DRLs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone figure out how to keep the fog lights on with high beams. Used to be in long coding help on Central Elec but its not there anymore


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Source for VCDS Tweaks*

I found this site that contains most of the available VCDS tweaks: https://sites.google.com/a/naturalnetworks.ca/vw-golf-mk7-vcds-how-to/home

These are for the Golf MkVII, but most apply for any MQB platform including the Tiguan Mk2.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Turn on fog light as cornering light VCDS tweak*

* Cornering Fog Light Activation*
Left or right fog light will turn on when indicating. Fog lights must be fitted.
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
(5) Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B12 auswählen
Select: Abbiegelicht links
(5) Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B13 auswählen
Select: Abbiegelicht rechts

*Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold)*
With the above tweak enabled, this will adjust the speed in which cornering fog lights will turn on. Fog lights must be fitted.
Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Security Code 31347
Adaptation
(3) Static cornering light lower speed threshold
New Value = 0
(4) Static cornering light upper speed threshold
New Value = 50


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

My Tiguan came with fog lights and the cornering light feature was turned on by default from the factory. I was actually surprised when I first saw them come on when I turned a corner at slow speed.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

As I said above, cornering lights came enabled on my car, but thanks for the following:



pbrowne said:


> *Adjusting Cornering Fog Light Sensitivity (Speed Threshold)*
> With the above tweak enabled, this will adjust the speed in which cornering fog lights will turn on. Fog lights must be fitted.
> Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
> Security access
> ...


I've been looking at my car. The adaptation channels are named slightly different in my car. In my car these values say:
....Static AFS light lower speed threshold
New Value = 0 (default =0km/h)
....Static AFS light upper speed threshold
New Value = 50 (default=40km/h)

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Enabling inner tail lights as brake lights?*

Anybody found the correct VCDS coding to enable the inner tail lights to act a brake lights just as the outer taillights do?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pbrowne said:


> Anybody found the correct VCDS coding to enable the inner tail lights to act a brake lights just as the outer taillights do?


1) did you try the method in the link you posted? here: https://sites.google.com/a/naturaln...7-vcds-how-to/lighting/four-five-brake-lights
2) there is a thread here about VCDS tweaks. There is no need to start a new thread for every question. Your last thread was already merged into that thread and this one probably will be too.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. After any lighting adaptations you will have to enter the car setup and tell it to reset lighting so that the car will re-read it's setup parameters.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Enabling inner tail lights as brake lights?*

Anybody found the correct VCDS coding to enable the inner tail lights to act a brake lights just as the outer taillights do?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I doubt it’s possible because even the euro tail lights don’t do it. But I wonder if it’s possible to code the euro “cherry 3D” tail lights to work on NAR models.. they have inner and outer brake lights 

You can see them in action here:
https://youtu.be/Uqa4YOM1pvM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

*First dip in the VAG-COM pool*

After reading these threads I'm looking forward to taking my first dip in the VAG-COM pool. With my Audi A4 I just used the Carista app but long term I think I will be better served ponying up for the Ross Tech stuff. Based on what I have read here I will need the VCDS® HEX-V2® Enthusiast to play around with the changes you all are making. Please let me know if this beginner is on the right track or not.

Thanks


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pbrowne said:


> Anybody found the correct VCDS coding to enable the inner tail lights to act a brake lights just as the outer taillights do?


You started a new thread and asked this exact same question yesterday. A moderator moved it into the thread with all of the other VCDS coding and adaptations questions. There is no need to continue to start new threads over and over again.
Read this sticky: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ASE-PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE-use-the-search******

Then look at the thread about Ross-Tech and see your post from yesterday and any replies, here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8825513-Ross-Tech-Vag-Com-for-2018

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Racer709 said:


> Based on what I have read here I will need the VCDS® HEX-V2® Enthusiast to play around with the changes you all are making. Please let me know if this beginner is on the right track or not.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that would be a good choice. A HEX-V2 will work perfectly. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## slvrmdl (Jul 23, 2013)

pbrowne said:


> Anybody found the correct VCDS coding to enable the inner tail lights to act a brake lights just as the outer taillights do?


I attempted and was successful in getting the inner lights to function the same as the outer lights. However, the inner lamps aren’t bright enough to match the outer lamps. I can send you the coding if you’d like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I had found the same result - marginal in daylight, not effective at night with lights on.


----------



## tapaul70 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Colors*

Coderedpl

For the colors do you have to set all 10 of each of the different colors? Am I correct that RGB colors are 3 numbers so in order to get multiple colors what would be an example of what you input to each of those 10 lines for each of the 3 colors?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

tapaul70 said:


> Coderedpl
> 
> For the colors do you have to set all 10 of each of the different colors? Am I correct that RGB colors are 3 numbers so in order to get multiple colors what would be an example of what you input to each of those 10 lines for each of the 3 colors?


Get the RGB value of the color you want.
So take this site as an example: https://www.w3schools.com/colors/colors_picker.asp
In there you see all the different colors and the 3rd column shows the RGB Values 

So for example a green color rgb(0, 255, 128)
And you would go to each individual selection and put in the number accordingly:
Rotwert Farbe 1 = 0
Blauwert Farbe 1 = 128
Gruenwert Farbe 1 = 255

Do the same for other colors you choose. I picked 10 colors, put the RGB values in a spreadsheet and just went 1 by 1 putting them in. I think it will work if you choose not to use all 10, haven't tried it with less than 10 so cant comment.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Get the RGB value of the color you want.
> So take this site as an example: https://www.w3schools.com/colors/colors_picker.asp
> In there you see all the different colors and the 3rd column shows the RGB Values
> 
> ...


Noobish question, Does this change the colors of the lighting in the door cards/ sunroof/ footwell and etc? or just the color in the digital cockpit & head unit? 
I wasn't sure if those leds are RGB or just white.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

slvrmdl said:


> I attempted and was successful in getting the inner lights to function the same as the outer lights. However, the inner lamps aren’t bright enough to match the outer lamps. I can send you the coding if you’d like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



There's a guy over on the Atlas forum that was able to change the intensity of his tail lights - might be helpful for your application:

Post #1 here - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074929-Rear-fog-lights-%97-DIY


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Noobish question, Does this change the colors of the lighting in the door cards/ sunroof/ footwell and etc? or just the color in the digital cockpit & head unit?
> I wasn't sure if those leds are RGB or just white.


Just the cockpit and the headunit.
To my knowledge the others are just white.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> Just the cockpit and the headunit.
> To my knowledge the others are just white.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I concur, unfortunately. Would have been a neat feature. I believe the NA units does not have the hardware to allow for the color changes in the ambient lighting. I remember seeing this information in the Atlas forums. The Teramont [Chinese version of the Atlas] does have that capability.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Coderedpl said:


> Just the cockpit and the headunit.
> To my knowledge the others are just white.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





TablaRasa said:


> I concur, unfortunately. Would have been a neat feature. I believe the NA units does not have the hardware to allow for the color changes in the ambient lighting. I remember seeing this information in the Atlas forums. The Teramont [Chinese version of the Atlas] does have that capability.


Drats! Oh well I guess I cant RGB the crap out of the interior lol Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Coderedpl said:


> *ALL THE FOLLOWING were tested and worked on a 2018 SEL PREMIUM with the Digital Cockpit *
> 
> Ok so here is an update for you guys. I am not taking any/all credit as all I did was a little bit of research and I messed with the settings enough to see if they work with our cars as-well, some were a little different. Changes done accordingly.
> It is the MQB platform and there are tweaks from the Mk7's that work but there are also differences between the wording and such for the Mk7 and ROW Tiguans. There are some tweaks out there that do not exactly work with our cars.
> ...


I tried the mod for Adaptive Lane Guidance on my tig today without success. When I changed the byte 14 for "late" and then it "Do it" the coding is accepted but as soon as I scan back the module, the old coding is back. It looks like it didn't save the coding I just push in. I tried the 2 other options too ( , late via menus and early via menu. ) without success. What's your A5 module? Do you have suggestion?

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

*I gotta stop this beep...*

Just picked up my first VW last week (so if this is a dumb post go easy). Moss green 4motion SEL-P. Overall I love it. However is see people talking about coding customizations? Anyone want to tell me, or point me in the right direction if any of this is possible?

1. Kill the engine stop/start
2. Kill this god awful beeping anytime my rear hatch opens
3. Any further tuning for the fender radio (looking forward r better tuning than bass/mid/treble)?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jpik said:


> 1. Kill the engine stop/start
> 2. Kill this god awful beeping anytime my rear hatch opens
> 3. Any further tuning for the fender radio (looking forward r better tuning than bass/mid/treble)?


1) Engine stop/start can be disabled with VCDS. See here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8987177-start-stop-ACTIVATION-question
2) This can probably also be turned off with VCDS, but I'm not certain. I have never tried opening the rear hatch with the ignition on.
3) I know nothing about the Fender radio - someone else will have to help you on this one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> 1) Engine stop/start can be disabled with VCDS. See here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8987177-start-stop-ACTIVATION-question
> 2) This can probably also be turned off with VCDS, but I'm not certain. I have never tried opening the rear hatch with the ignition on.
> 3) I know nothing about the Fender radio - someone else will have to help you on this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks! my hatch beeps no matter which way I open it, car on or off.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jpik said:


> Thanks! my hatch beeps no matter which way I open it, car on or off.


In that case, it must be related to the electric opening and closing in the SEL-P. My car is an SE model, so it is all manual operation so I get no beep. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm, will have to check but I think our SEL only beeps when opened/closed remotely(with fob or the driver's door switch) but does not with the button on the tailgate itself.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> Hmm, will have to check but I think our SEL only beeps when opened/closed remotely(with fob or the driver's door switch) but does not with the button on the tailgate itself.


This is exactly how it works.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

socialD said:


> Hmm, will have to check but I think our SEL only beeps when opened/closed remotely(with fob or the driver's door switch) but does not with the button on the tailgate itself.


well ****, between the foot wave, the door button, and the remote, I never checked for an actual button on the tailgate. (dumbass) Thanks, I'll try that out at least that may work for night time annoyances.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Different transmission, different controller - it could be the same or it could be different. I am just being hopeful. I doubt that there will be a tune for this transmission any time soon. I do know that some other VW automatic transmissions have had a coding option to "show gears". Time will tell.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


So this thread shows the steps to enable it on a Golf Sportwagen. However, as you pointed out, this is ALSO a different trans and controller... but this might be a step in the right direction!

I will try to let my wife tinker with her new car this weekend to see if this works...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

GavinD said:


> So this thread shows the steps to enable it on a Golf Sportwagen. However, as you pointed out, this is ALSO a different trans and controller... but this might be a step in the right direction!
> 
> I will try to let my wife tinker with her new car this weekend to see if this works...


I just looked at an autoscan of my car. It does have an 09G controller. The coding is not exactly the same as the post you linked to, but there is a 2 in the 4th digit. We will see whether your wife or I get around to trying it first. I hope it works.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I just looked at an autoscan of my car. It does have an 09G controller. The coding is not exactly the same as the post you linked to, but there is a 2 in the 4th digit. We will see whether your wife or I get around to trying it first. I hope it works.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


No dice. Got an Out Of Range error when I tried to change that byte to an 01. The long coding helper is no help, so I have no idea what any of the individual bits do. I dug around briefly in the adaptation channels, but I'm always a bit leery changing values without a clear understanding of what they do. That said, I didn't see anything there that looked right, either.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

GavinD said:


> No dice. Got an Out Of Range error when I tried to change that byte to an 01. The long coding helper is no help, so I have no idea what any of the individual bits do. I dug around briefly in the adaptation channels, but I'm always a bit leery changing values without a clear understanding of what they do. That said, I didn't see anything there that looked right, either.


i forgot to mention here when I had a '18 Jetta as a loaner recently, I noticed the gears showing in D mode. It has to be in the Tig somewhere. Forgot run the VAG on the Jetta just to check.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

marc505 said:


> I tried the mod for Adaptive Lane Guidance on my tig today without success. When I changed the byte 14 for "late" and then it "Do it" the coding is accepted but as soon as I scan back the module, the old coding is back. It looks like it didn't save the coding I just push in. I tried the 2 other options too ( , late via menus and early via menu. ) without success. What's your A5 module? Do you have suggestion?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


I got it to work with obdeleven. My vcds cable was the problem. 

One word: WOW! The difference is huge compare to the factory lane assist. When you want to drive a long ride on almost straight highway, with the bottle of water trick, the car will drive himself almost perfectly. Otherwise, it's too much intrusive for day to day driving so you have to disable it in the new MFD menu









Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

marc505 said:


> I got it to work with obdeleven. My vcds cable was the problem.
> 
> One word: WOW! The difference is huge compare to the factory lane assist. When you want to drive a long ride on almost straight highway, with the bottle of water trick, the car will drive himself almost perfectly. Otherwise, it's too much intrusive for day to day driving so you have to disable it in the new MFD menu
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk



Marc - couple questions if you don't mind...
did you use the official obdeleven device? 
Did you do the change via "long coding"?


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

gord888 said:


> Marc - couple questions if you don't mind...
> did you use the official obdeleven device?
> Did you do the change via "long coding"?


nevermind - found it via google: 
http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?8514186-How-to-Enable-Adaptive-Lane-Tracking-with-OBDEleven


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

gord888 said:


> Marc - couple questions if you don't mind...
> did you use the official obdeleven device?
> Did you do the change via "long coding"?


Yes I use the official obdeleven device and yes I change it via the long coding.

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

marc505 said:


> Yes I use the official obdeleven device and yes I change it via the long coding.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


I still have to try this mod. Are you saying it won't work using the VCDS cable or that your cable itself is broken?


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> I still have to try this mod. Are you saying it won't work using the VCDS cable or that your cable itself is broken?


No it's my vcds cable who is defective. You can definitely do every mod with both devices. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Lap timer does not work on SEL model. Gets error when coding "out of range"


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Coming from the thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9090313-Harsh-shift-1-2-3
Would it be possible to reset transmission, throttle body, and other adaptations via current/future version of vagcom?
Sorry for the newby question...


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hex-can should be here next week. 

has got changed coding for drl to be on with turn signals or turn radio off with ignition and not when you open the door?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

*rear door ambient light*

Can someone show me how to activated the rear door ambient light please...
i removed the rear door card yesterday, and found that the ambient light for the rear door in already wired.
plug the light in, but did not come on.


http://s682.photobucket.com/user/nfmstone/media/20180529_135906_zpsi5jcftxq.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/nfmstone/media/20180529_135900_zpsgjnmwb3m.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/nfmstone/media/20180529_135946_zpspx3rjjmp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s682.photobucket.com/user/nfmstone/media/20180529_135920_zpsskiuwsrx.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

sunrunner said:


> Can someone show me how to activated the rear door ambient light please...
> i removed the rear door card yesterday, and found that the ambient light for the rear door in already wired.
> plug the light in, but did not come on.
> 
> ...


I am very interested in this as well. But I have a question, Do you door cards have the lights already but they just wont come on? 

I haven't pulled my door cards on my SEL-P yet to see if I have the wiring, but if I did have the wiring harness, it would be awesome/pain if all i needed to so was track down euro door cards that have the lights.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm interested in a way to disable the power folding mirrors for a particular case.

When the door is locked, and say I forget something in the car and use the passenger side handle to unlock the car and get it, I don't really want the mirrors to unfold. I just feel (correctly or not) like I'm shortening the life of the mirror folding motor since there are many times that I open the car just to get something out and don't turn on the ignition. I unlock the car and they unfold - then a few seconds later, I lock the car and they have to fold up again.

So is there a way, for example, to have the mirrors unfold when the start/stop button is pressed to start the car instead of when the car is unlocked (using FOB or either front door)?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I am very interested in this as well. But I have a question, Do you door cards have the lights already but they just wont come on?
> 
> I haven't pulled my door cards on my SEL-P yet to see if I have the wiring, but if I did have the wiring harness, it would be awesome/pain if all i needed to so was track down euro door cards that have the lights.


Wonder if the US has this too?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Activated the key fob for the windows but I cannot seem to make it work. What am I doing incorrectly?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I am very interested in this as well. But I have a question, Do you door cards have the lights already but they just wont come on?
> 
> I haven't pulled my door cards on my SEL-P yet to see if I have the wiring, but if I did have the wiring harness, it would be awesome/pain if all i needed to so was track down euro door cards that have the lights.


Just built an SEL-P on the VW.ca site, and it looks like they have the same blanks on the rear door cards that we do here in the states.

All we would need to do is get the tops of the rear door cards from the Allspace Tiguans in the EU, which should match up with our doors. Don't think you need the whole rear card. If anyone could get those PN's, I'd be willing to buy and see about getting it to work.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

no, i got the light from this site.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED...275.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.28314c4dWOYqtS


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> Can someone show me how to activated the rear door ambient light please...
> i removed the rear door card yesterday, and found that the ambient light for the rear door in already wired.
> plug the light in, but did not come on.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, until Ross-Tech unlocks the long coding helper for our Cent_electronics module, we maybe out of luck turning them on.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> no, i got the light from this site.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED...275.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.28314c4dWOYqtS


Just curious where you installed these, as our rear doors don't have the slots for the lights.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

i used a dramel to cut a slot for the light to shine through on the top of the door open handle.
I looked under Cent_electronics/adaptation but can not figure it out cause it is in German...lol


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> i used a dramel to cut a slot for the light to shine through on the top of the door open handle.
> I looked under Cent_electronics/adaptation but can not figure it out cause it is in German...lol


Ah, so these are the lights in the door pulls? Not the LED strip that goes along the door card?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

i am still looking for the LED strip that goes along the door card, we have the plug already.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does anybody know how to delay the auto headlights a bit? They come on instantly under over-passes and such. I'm only slightly worried because of the deAuto HID's firing on and off so often.

There has been an option in the infotainment menus in past models but not this one.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Coderedpl said:


> *ALL THE FOLLOWING were tested and worked on a 2018 SEL PREMIUM with the Digital Cockpit *
> 
> 
> source for below
> ...


I noticed that only the driver side stays on but not the passenger side. Have any thoughts on what could be the reason? Thank you in advance


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> I noticed that only the driver side stays on but not the passenger side. Have any thoughts on what could be the reason? Thank you in advance


Did you do the procedure for BOTH left and right door modules?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SLAB said:


> Did you do the procedure for BOTH left and right door modules?


:banghead: thank you!


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to confirm that I got these features working with the instructions above:

Adaptive lane tracking
Ambient light colors (I programmed three)
Remote fob window opening
Gauge sweep at power on
Menus enabled while moving

Some notes:
Adaptive lane tracking is wild. For the 15s (no water bottle trick) the car really does stay centered. It provides minimal steering force to stay centered and you just have to barely touch the wheel to keep the alerts from disabling it. I didn't test it on too long or windy a road but I see leaving this on more than I did the over-reactive version.

Ambient light colors: this only seems to affect the inner gauge colors on the digital dash for me. I wonder if our light strips even have multi-color LED segments. On my light color there are several other lists including one with a lin_ prefix that I wonder if could mean "linear" for those lights. I lacked time to test that. For the main colors I seem to show a list2 that has another 10 slots but, again, did not take the time to test this out.

Remote fob opening: easy peasy, just press and hold. I tried to set fob closing but must have missed something but I got the Kessy closing to work. Will try again another day.

Gauge sweep: I like it. It's silly and useless for virtual gauges but I like it anyway and it stays on.

Menu access while in motion: Whew... this was bordering on intolerable. I can see not granting access to the driver but when the car knows there's a passenger it should let the screens be accessed assuming the passenger is doing the work. I mean if the car knows to enable the passenger airbag then it knows if there's a teen or adult in that seat.

Other stuff I'd changed myself the last few weeks just poking around in the codings:

Turned off the front door exit handle lights, I found them annoyingly bright while driving down the dark roads at night. You have to do each door separately
Enabled the power driver seat easy entry/exit feature that moves the seat down/back when you open the door and back to memory position when closed
Automatic climate control level settings: silent, medium and high show up in a new menu in the upper right of the climate control screen. In the Phoenix Summer heat I like the high setting now but was using low until the temps were constantly in the mid 90s °F.
Disabled the seatbelt warning. I'm an adult, I know if my belt is on or not and don't need that nagging
I think there are a few others I forgot about since they were such simple coding changes.

I don't know if I can wait for RossTech to finish writing all the files in English, I think I may need to learn German so I can continue probing in to the options in there.

I REALLY want to find a way to control the front lights a little more for two reasons:
a) I'd like to control the driving lights. While I like the ones on the Tig (they look at little angry) I generally don't like the idea of them
b) I want the fog lights and high-beams to be on at the same time. For offload driving all that light would be really useful. I put 5,000 lumen LED bulbs in my fogs and the car would be like a rolling Sun with ALL the lights on at once. (did you know in offload mode it turns on both the corning lights below about 30mph? so that's 8 total light emitters that could be on at once up there).


----------



## FromAudiToVWWithLove (May 8, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> I want to confirm that I got these features working with the instructions above:
> 
> Adaptive lane tracking
> Remote fob window opening
> Menus enabled while moving


Hey! I'm going to do these 3 tonight. Any tips? Or just find the instructions from above?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

i finally got the rear interior door handle light installed, and the rear door warning light too..
vcd coding and all turn on...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sunrunner said:


> i finally got the rear door interior door handle light installed, and the rear door warning light too..
> vcd coding and all turn on...


that is great to hear! Care to share the details for those who want to try?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gerardrjj said:


> I want to confirm that I got these features working with the instructions above:
> 
> Adaptive lane tracking
> Ambient light colors (I programmed three)
> ...


I must be doing something wrong with the FOB. I followed the steps but it is still not working for me. Do i need to do something with the car personalization menu afterwards?


----------



## Xtc198o (Jun 3, 2018)

*Tail light adaptations*

Has anyone been able to change adaptations for their turn signals on LWB 2018 tiguan? I want to change mine to blink from the inside out as on gti's/audis...


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> i finally got the rear interior door handle light installed, and the rear door warning light too..
> vcd coding and all turn on...


Awesome! Could you share some pics and what you changed?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

*Door warning light*

front door
32 pin connector -- pin 16 +, pin 5 -

rear door 
16 pin connector-- pin 12+, pin 13 -

door warning light vcd coding-- 
byte 1, bit 2 for all door

ambient light rear door
vcd coding --
byte 1, bit 1


rear door connector
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/nfmstone/Untitled_zpsroyy4xd6.jpg



door light
http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/nfmstone/door_zpswhldqplt.jpg


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Do you have any pictures of the door with the light? Curious how it looks.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Do you have any pictures of the door with the light? Curious how it looks.


just added the picture to my last posted.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> just added the picture to my last posted.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Very nice. I see you added the rear footwell lights as well. Is there a spot for an OEM light in our seats? I looked and didn't see one so was going to go aftermarket. If there's an OEM spot, I'd like to do that instead. Have any info on that?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

there is no spot for the footwell light that i can see, i use a twist tie and work very well.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> there is no spot for the footwell light that i can see, i use a twist tie and work very well.


Did you use OEM lights? Where did you wire them too?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Did you use OEM lights? Where did you wire them too?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Se...fpKJgwB&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

i wired the light to the front footwell light.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sunrunner said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Se...fpKJgwB&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> i wired the light to the front footwell light.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Many thanks for the info man!


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone know any coding to have the car start up with the tranny in Sport mode as a default?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I can confirm that the windows up/down works on my 18 Tiguan S. 

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> oh man. I hope some of this i can access with my micro.


I am hoping to pick up an SEL-P by the end of the week and I have a Micro-CAN that I've used over the years with my 2011 JSW TDI. Hoping I can continue to use the Micro-CAN without having to upgrade to a HEX-V2 Enthusiast dongle.

Can you confirm if the Micro-CAN works with the SEL-P?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Can you confirm if the Micro-CAN works with the SEL-P?


I can confirm that a Micro-CAN will work with a SE. It is possible that the SEL-P might have one or more controllers that a legacy cable won't see, but I doubt it. I do know that an Atlas has a few controllers that the legacy interfaces can't communicate with.

With these newer VWs the biggest drawback with the older legacy interfaces (Micro-CAN and HEX+CAN) is that they are noticeably slower in accessing the newest controllers that use the UDS/ODX protocols. If you are willing to wait a little longer for your auto-scans to finish, you Micro-CAN should still work OK.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I can confirm that a Micro-CAN will work with a SE. It is possible that the SEL-P might have one or more controllers that a legacy cable won't see, but I doubt it. I do know that an Atlas has a few controllers that the legacy interfaces can't communicate with.
> 
> With these newer VWs the biggest drawback with the older legacy interfaces (Micro-CAN and HEX+CAN) is that they are noticeably slower in accessing the newest controllers that use the UDS/ODX protocols. If you are willing to wait a little longer for your auto-scans to finish, you Micro-CAN should still work OK.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don!


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Just picked up an SE AWD for our family which sleeps next to my 2008 R32. I am so glad you guys have made so much progress in this area.

Good to hear my HEX-CAN cable should still work with the MQB Tiguan.

Thanks for all the hard work and great info!


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

martiansoldier said:


> I am hoping to pick up an SEL-P by the end of the week and I have a Micro-CAN that I've used over the years with my 2011 JSW TDI. Hoping I can continue to use the Micro-CAN without having to upgrade to a HEX-V2 Enthusiast dongle.
> 
> Can you confirm if the Micro-CAN works with the SEL-P?


Following up on the above post, I can confirm that the Micro-CAN works well with SEL-P version of the Tiguan for all modules except "4B-Multifunc. Module" and "CA-Sunroof -- Status: INTERFACE NOT COMPATIBLE".

Many thanks to @Coderedpl, @JSWTDI09 and other for all your contributions, it has certainly made Coding our new Tiguan easier than if I would have had to figure out all that German!:thumbup:

After playing around for a couple of hours, I was able to successfully test some but there are others (see below) that I cannot confirm yet:
* High Beam Assist after restarting car
* Automatic Window Closing in Rain
* Cornering Fog Light Activation (Tried turning on the blinkers with the head lights on, but didn't see the fog light come on, on either side for cornering)
* Adjusting Cornering Fog Light (Speed Threshold) Sensitivity (Unable to test, see above)

Still would like to code:
* Enable in the settings the option to turn or off DRL...I was able to enable this on my 2011 JSW TDI, but I haven't spent the time yet to figure out how to enable this
* Enable the power driver seat easy entry/exit feature
* Change adaptations for turn signals if this is possible
* Nav traffic information via radio as opposed to SiriusXM


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

martiansoldier said:


> Still would like to code:
> * Enable in the settings the option to turn or off DRL...I was able to enable this on my 2011 JSW TDI, but I haven't spent the time yet to figure out how to enable this


There are two ways:
1) You can code it so that you check them on/off in the infotainment system.
2) You can code it so that the DRLs are only on if the light switch is set to auto. When you turn the switch to off, the DRLs go off too. The channel is "ENG141647-ENG115734-Außenlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht nur in Schalterstellung AUTO."

I coded both but find it's so much easier to flip the switch to off.

Oh and speaking of coding changes, there's a post (in this thread IIRC) that shows how to disable the block from changing settings while in motion. Once I did that it made it much easier to toggle the DRLs off in the infotainment.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Following up on the above post, I can confirm that the Micro-CAN works well with SEL-P version of the Tiguan for all modules except "4B-Multifunc. Module" and "CA-Sunroof -- Status: INTERFACE NOT COMPATIBLE".


OK. that makes sense, I do not have either of those controllers in my SE (w/o sunroof). It looks like if you want be able to talk to your sunroof controller or your "4B-Multifunc. Module" (whatever that does), you will need a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It looks like if you want be able to talk to your sunroof controller or your "4B-Multifunc. Module" (whatever that does), you will need a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface.


I agree. I did want the sunroof to tilt when I lowered the windows with the key fob and it does that already. Not knowing what additional functionality exactly these two modules will bring along, I am not going to worry about upgrading for now.



type17volkswagen said:


> There are two ways:
> 1) You can code it so that you check them on/off in the infotainment system.
> 2) You can code it so that the DRLs are only on if the light switch is set to auto. When you turn the switch to off, the DRLs go off too. The channel is "ENG141647-ENG115734-Außenlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht nur in Schalterstellung AUTO."
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will have to try those two options out and figure out which of the two I like better.

I did follow the post on page 2 (and responded to multiple times) disabled the blocks while in motion. While I enjoyed 65 mile drive home with the new Tiguan, I must say that it was somewhat frustrating not being able to change some settings or even enter an address on the Nav screen while in motion. Two days in, I am glad I made time to do some coding today and disabled the blocks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Would anyone be able to look at their control unit B7 and figure out what is controlling the kick to close function for the tailgate or send me a backup of that control module so I can compare it to my Atlas? Trying to get this to work on the Atlas.


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried to use an OBDeleven to code a Tiguan SEL Premium or SEP-P R Line? I bought one last week and have tried coding with a few of their apps and they're not working. It says "successful" and then I restart it and the module I coded isn't working. I dont know what to do at this point, because they've told me "we will have one of our engineers look into it." Which doesn't really help me at all. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Has anyone tried to use an OBDeleven to code a Tiguan SEL Premium or SEP-P R Line? I bought one last week and have tried coding with a few of their apps and they're not working. It says "successful" and then I restart it and the module I coded isn't working. I dont know what to do at this point, because they've told me "we will have one of our engineers look into it." Which doesn't really help me at all.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've coded my 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line with OBDeleven. No issues here. I'm in the US, not sure if that matters...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Has anyone tried to use an OBDeleven to code a Tiguan SEL Premium or SEP-P R Line? I bought one last week and have tried coding with a few of their apps and they're not working. It says "successful" and then I restart it and the module I coded isn't working. I dont know what to do at this point, because they've told me "we will have one of our engineers look into it." Which doesn't really help me at all.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Note that some coding changes require a factory reset for the changed codes to function and there are some others that require MIB setting change such as making a selection or checking on/off certain settings on the MIB. You might want to be more specific on which coding changes are not working and perhaps someone here will give you some guidance to get it to work.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> Following up on the above post, I can confirm that the Micro-CAN works well with SEL-P version of the Tiguan for all modules except "4B-Multifunc. Module" and "CA-Sunroof -- Status: INTERFACE NOT COMPATIBLE".
> 
> Many thanks to @Coderedpl, @JSWTDI09 and other for all your contributions, it has certainly made Coding our new Tiguan easier than if I would have had to figure out all that German!:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Did you get your auto rain closing feature to work? Tried today with no luck on my Atlas.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Did you get your auto rain closing feature to work? Tried today with no luck on my Atlas.


Sorry, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone figured out how to disable to low washer fluid warning yet? That would be my biggest desire.


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Timandmissy said:


> I've coded my 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line with OBDeleven. No issues here. I'm in the US, not sure if that matters...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm in the US as well. I tried VIM, Mirror Link in motion, retain AC settings, retain heated seat settings, and auto lock. None work.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

hockeypilot20 said:


> I'm in the US as well. I tried VIM, Mirror Link in motion, retain AC settings, retain heated seat settings, and auto lock. None work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ah, of course all things I didn't try. I was able to do the needle sweep, 3D camera, windows up/down with key, unblock the settings menu while driving, increase lane assist sensitivity, and keep puddle lights on while the mirrors fold. 

The needle sweep and remote window control was done with the built in "apps", the rest with long coding.

I do want the VIM/Mirror link in motion, but was skeptical to use 100 credits when - from what I've seen so far - it only works on the 'Discover Pro' infotainment system. I believe US Tiguans have the 'Discover Media' system. 

If you get it working, please report back.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Timandmissy said:


> Ah, of course all things I didn't try. I was able to do the needle sweep, 3D camera, windows up/down with key, unblock the settings menu while driving, increase lane assist sensitivity, and keep puddle lights on while the mirrors fold.
> 
> The needle sweep and remote window control was done with the built in "apps", the rest with long coding.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how you unlocked the settings while driving? That's one of the biggest ones id like to do and can't find much info on it for the OBDeleven.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I feel like the OBDeleven discussion should be in a separate thread so not to pollute VCDS specific options with OBDeleven and vice versa.

It's all good discussion but makes finding useful info via the search function more difficult.

Thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

hockeypilot20 said:


> Can you tell me how you unlocked the settings while driving? That's one of the biggest ones id like to do and can't find much info on it for the OBDeleven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

Timandmissy said:


> Sent you a PM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Got it man, thanks a lot! Worked like a charm. I didnt know about the whole unlock code thing that our cars have. I'm sure other apps will work now too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

Timandmissy said:


> Sent you a PM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Please share the steps. I am interested also. I have the obdeleven and a SEL-P coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

hojbjerg said:


> Please share the steps. I am interested also. I have the obdeleven and a SEL-P coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would like to know what steps others have taken to get this working. I followed the steps below which were taken from a mk7 golf. The options were all there in OBDeleven, and I changed them as stated and they were accepted, but I'm still getting the error message if I try to access the menu. On another note with OBDeleven, some changes will give me errors and not accept any changes, but if I go back to the main menu and try a second time, they work just fine. 

Enable menu while car is in motion
1. From VCDS, select Controller Module 5F-Information Electr., 
2. Enter Security Login code = 20103
3. Under Adaptions, Query for the channels listed below and set the value = NON_BLOCKED (Blocked means, settings not available in motion), for each of them.

IDE11502-ENG127601-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_0
IDE11502-ENG127612-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_11
IDE11502-ENG127613-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_12
IDE11502-ENG127603-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_2
IDE11502-ENG127604-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_3
IDE11502-ENG127608-Locked menu contents-FB_CAR_7
IDE11502-ENG127522-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_1
IDE11502-ENG127531-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_10
IDE11502-ENG127532-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_11
IDE11502-ENG127533-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_12
IDE11502-ENG127534-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_13
IDE11502-ENG127536-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_15
IDE11502-ENG127524-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_3
IDE11502-ENG127525-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_4
IDE11502-ENG127526-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_5
IDE11502-ENG127529-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_8
IDE11502-ENG127530-Locked menu contents-FB_MEDIA_9
IDE11502-ENG127545-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_0
IDE11502-ENG127549-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_4
IDE11502-ENG127550-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_5
IDE11502-ENG127551-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_6
IDE11502-ENG127552-Locked menu contents-FB_PHONE_7
IDE11502-ENG127508-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_3
IDE11502-ENG127509-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_4
IDE11502-ENG127510-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_5
IDE11502-ENG127511-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_6
IDE11502-ENG127512-Locked menu contents-FB_TUNER_7


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KurtCav said:


> I feel like the OBDeleven discussion should be in a separate thread so not to pollute VCDS specific options with OBDeleven and vice versa.
> 
> It's all good discussion but makes finding useful info via the search function more difficult.
> 
> ...


I agree. people might follow instructions for the other module without realizing it.


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I agree. people might follow instructions for the other module without realizing it.


I started one, as to not hijack this thread: )

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

hockeypilot20 said:


> I started one, as to not hijack this thread: )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No worries. just to keep it clean and organize . So much to search for in this forum hehe


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

socialD said:


> Anyone figured out how to disable to low washer fluid warning yet? That would be my biggest desire.


It's pretty simple.

1. Put in more washer fluid.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

GavinD said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> 1. Put in more washer fluid.


opcorn:


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Did you get your auto rain closing feature to work? Tried today with no luck on my Atlas.


So, I found out that there are some additional Coding steps involved for the auto rain closing and I coded them (see below).

Automatic rain closing
Go to [09] Central Electronics
Go to Security Access and enter 31347
Go to adaptation channels and set the following:
- (15) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_ein aus (Rain Closing on / off) - Select Active
- (16) Access Control 2 - Regenschliessen_art (Rain closing Type) set to Permanent
- (28) Access Control 2 - Menuesteuerung Regenschliessen (Menu Control Rain close) – Set to Active (enables the menu in the ifotainment screen)
*THEN
9 Central Electronics
Rain and light sensor
Byte 0…Enable Bit 2 “Regenschliessen aktiv”. (rain closing active)
Bit 1 should be active too….Regenlicht aktiv (rain light active)
My Old coding…..00A8DD
My New coding….06A8DD *

I thought this was the fix, but no luck yet.

Per this thread, there are some reporting that auto rain closing does not work on vehicles equipped with KESSY, but there are others reporting that it works. So, I am not sure. All I know is that it doesn't work for me at the moment.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

martiansoldier said:


> So, I found out that there are some additional Coding steps involved for the auto rain closing and I coded them (see below).
> 
> Automatic rain closing
> Go to [09] Central Electronics
> ...


It did not work for me. Actually, I do not see those bytes for 9 Central Electronics. Maybe i have to update the software


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> It did not work for me. Actually, I do not see those bytes for 9 Central Electronics. Maybe i have to update the software


If you go to the Cent. Elec 09 module, there is a drop down on the bottom. Select the one that has RLHS and you should be able to select long coding from there.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

alangjames said:


> I would like to know what steps others have taken to get this working. I followed the steps below which were taken from a mk7 golf. The options were all there in OBDeleven, and I changed them as stated and they were accepted, but I'm still getting the error message if I try to access the menu. On another note with OBDeleven, some changes will give me errors and not accept any changes, but if I go back to the main menu and try a second time, they work just fine.
> 
> Enable menu while car is in motion
> 1. From VCDS, select Controller Module 5F-Information Electr.,
> ...


I have made the changes listed above and I have access to a lot of options that were previously blocked. Noticed today that these changes still do not allow entering a destination address while in motion. Has anyone been able to enable this?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys. Got a little booboo here. 

I started making some changes this morning in the Central Electronics module. I did the inner rear tails as brake lights, changed comfort blinks to 5, and then did the comfort remote fob changes to allow for the windows to open and close. Once I was done with these I shut the car off and went to test the key fob. 

Problem is that not only do the windows not respond with the key fob, but the only functions that work are Unlock and Open Tailgate. I can’t lock the vehicle nor can I close the tailgate. Any thoughts on what may have happened?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Hey guys. Got a little booboo here.
> 
> I started making some changes this morning in the Central Electronics module. I did the inner rear tails as brake lights, changed comfort blinks to 5, and then did the comfort remote fob changes to allow for the windows to open and close. Once I was done with these I shut the car off and went to test the key fob.
> 
> Problem is that not only do the windows not respond with the key fob, but the only functions that work are Unlock and Open Tailgate. I can’t lock the vehicle nor can I close the tailgate. Any thoughts on what may have happened?


While I can't answer what may have happened, I can suggest that you check the log in VCDS to see what you changed. You could either undo each change or you could confirm the items changed are an exact match for what you thought you were changing.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> While I can't answer what may have happened, I can suggest that you check the log in VCDS to see what you changed. You could either undo each change or you could confirm the items changed are an exact match for what you thought you were changing.


PM’d you. Holler if you can. Appreciated


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Here’s what I did this morning:










From line 1 to line 12 is what I did in the morning. Turned production mode access control to active. Then did the start/stop voltage limit change. Then the adjustments for the rear inner tails to be brake lights. Then the comfort blinking changed to 5, followed by doing a reset on the radio menu for the lighting to make it apply. Then the comfort opening and closing stuff set to active. 

The lines 14 and down are just recently me trying to undo some of this.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

On a separate but VCDS topic... Has anyone found a place when the ECU may log "peak" values for the car. I'm primarily interested in peak boost. For those looking into the neuspeed power module, a peak boost value above what the standard ECU would allow could reveal that the car has had a tuning module installed in the past.

Or maybe those modules fake out the ECU so if you're boosting at 18 psi the ECU only thinks you're at 14 psi (pulled those numbers out of the air).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

KurtCav said:


> On a separate but VCDS topic... Has anyone found a place when the ECU may log "peak" values for the car. I'm primarily interested in peak boost.


I have never met an ECU that logs past performance like you want. However, VCDS is certainly capable of logging boost (requested and actual) and lots of other parameters while you go and drive the car. Push it hard and you will see (and you can graph) how high your boost values go.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

GavinD said:


> It's pretty simple.
> 
> 1. Put in more washer fluid.


Soon as they have a fix for the leak...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like I’m headed to the dealer Monday morning to have them fix the key fob issue. I’m assuming since no one commented further there’s nothing necessarily that I did from the adaptation log that would have disabled the locking of the vehicle.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Looks like I’m headed to the dealer Monday morning to have them fix the key fob issue. I’m assuming since no one commented further there’s nothing necessarily that I did from the adaptation log that would have disabled the locking of the vehicle.


It probably has something to do with one of the settings you changed, either something you modified accidentally or two settings that simply aren't playing nice with each other.

I'm not sure if you can restore defaults. When I used to screw around with VCDS I would save the configuration I was in before and record all changes I made. I did not know that VCDS had built in logging. Does it look like it really captured every change? You seemed to be experimenting at one point. I would try to revert everything that you changed on this car since you purchased it.

I would also try some basic things like removing the battery from the key fob (did you try both fobs?) or disconnecting the car battery. Although I haven't had this car long enough to understand what impact disconnecting the battery has (like having to enter a radio code... Do those even exist anymore?).

As for the dealer, I might just go in and play dumb and say my key fob stopped working. I'm not sure how much they charge for resetting the comfort control module if it was clearly your fault. Probably anywhere from the diagnostic charge to $150ish.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Hey guys. Got a little booboo here.
> 
> I started making some changes this morning in the Central Electronics module. I did the inner rear tails as brake lights, changed comfort blinks to 5, and then did the comfort remote fob changes to allow for the windows to open and close. Once I was done with these I shut the car off and went to test the key fob.
> 
> Problem is that not only do the windows not respond with the key fob, but the only functions that work are Unlock and Open Tailgate. I can’t lock the vehicle nor can I close the tailgate. Any thoughts on what may have happened?


No one can close the tailgate with the FOB. That's disabled for safety reasons.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> No one can close the tailgate with the FOB. That's disabled for safety reasons.


I was incorrect on my first post. You can close it by holding the Tailgate button on the fob. 

I’ll revert back everything I did and see what happens. Just doesn’t make sense that Lock is the only button on the fob that doesn’t work. It’s almost like it thinks another key is inside the car and won’t lock it as a preventative measure.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I have read in other forums that security access is required for some of these changes. How are you guys handling that?

Is there a code that must be used? If so, what is it? An extra step before actually going and implementing the tweak changes?

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Kurt, you go to Security Access once inside the module and enter 31347. It pops up automatically after a few seconds for you to type in. Then you can go to Adaptation and make changes. 

Everyone, I’ve reverted what I could from that original list, except for one item. The Production Mode-Access control won’t go back to Inactive. It says “Request out of range” when I click Do it! Looking at the list of items below, I feel like I may have changed one that doesn’t show in the log posted. Can someone who hasn’t messed with these go to Central Electronics - Adaptation and then type Access into the search bar? Tell me what your coding is for each of the 7 items that populate the list. 










1. Active
2. Installed
3. Installed
4. Not active
5. Active
6. Not active
7. Not active

Thanks so much! :beer:


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Kurt, you go to Security Access once inside the module and enter 31347. It pops up automatically after a few seconds for you to type in. Then you can go to Adaptation and make changes.
> 
> Everyone, I’ve reverted what I could from that original list, except for one item. The Production Mode-Access control won’t go back to Inactive. It says “Request out of range” when I click Do it! Looking at the list of items below, I feel like I may have changed one that doesn’t show in the log posted. Can someone who hasn’t messed with these go to Central Electronics - Adaptation and then type Access into the search bar? Tell me what your coding is for each of the 7 items that populate the list.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I can get to this in a few hours if no one else does by then. I haven't done any VCDS mods yet.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Kurt, you go to Security Access once inside the module and enter 31347. It pops up automatically after a few seconds for you to type in. Then you can go to Adaptation and make changes.
> 
> Everyone, I’ve reverted what I could from that original list, except for one item. The Production Mode-Access control won’t go back to Inactive. It says “Request out of range” when I click Do it! Looking at the list of items below, I feel like I may have changed one that doesn’t show in the log posted. Can someone who hasn’t messed with these go to Central Electronics - Adaptation and then type Access into the search bar? Tell me what your coding is for each of the 7 items that populate the list.
> 
> ...


So I did this and there is a difference!

For the first one, I have "not active".

I also have an AWD SE, not sure what you have so it could also be based on trim or other options.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

KurtCav said:


> So I did this and there is a difference!
> 
> For the first one, I have "not active".
> 
> ...


What about the rest? All the same. I’ve got an SEL-P 4mo but I wasn’t changing things exclusive to the trim level I don’t think. 

Sadly I don’t know how to get that Access Control to go back to Inactive. I accidentally switched it to Active when I was trying to follow the directions for the window mod, and realized I adjusted the wrong one. Now when I try to switch it back I get the “Request out of range” message.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone been able to do the needle sweep for analog gauges? I have an SE and I know the needle sweep was possible on the PQ35 Tiguan.

I have "Staging" channel in the Instruments controller but it just says error: channel not available.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Savvv said:


> What about the rest? All the same. I’ve got an SEL-P 4mo but I wasn’t changing things exclusive to the trim level I don’t think.
> 
> Sadly I don’t know how to get that Access Control to go back to Inactive. I accidentally switched it to Active when I was trying to follow the directions for the window mod, and realized I adjusted the wrong one. Now when I try to switch it back I get the “Request out of range” message.


Yes, everything else is the same as you posted.

Maybe you have to do the security access code first?

Now that we've identified the difference I'm sure there's a way to get it to go back. Unfortunately there is probably another setting that must be changed to enable you to get the locking system out of production mode.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I also have an SE and I have done the guage sweep with OBDeleven.


KurtCav said:


> Has anyone been able to do the needle sweep for analog gauges? I have an SE and I know the needle sweep was possible on the PQ35 Tiguan.
> 
> I have "Staging" channel in the Instruments controller but it just says error: channel not available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

alangjames said:


> I also have an SE and I have done the guage sweep with OBDeleven.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Sending you a PM.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

KurtCav said:


> Yes, everything else is the same as you posted.
> 
> Maybe you have to do the security access code first?
> 
> ...


Security Access was done previous to accessing adaptations. I made all the other changes before doing the Access control, figuring that since I changed that first I’d make it the last one I do.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

KurtCav said:


> Has anyone been able to do the needle sweep for analog gauges? I have an SE and I know the needle sweep was possible on the PQ35 Tiguan.
> 
> I have "Staging" channel in the Instruments controller but it just says error: channel not available.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I was able to confirm that the posted instruction set using VCDS for the needle sweep works for an SE and not just SEL-P. So it should also work for the S and SEL.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting ready to head into the dealer this morning and guess what? My key fob locks the car. 

However, I have to press it twice to get the beep, but the mirrors don’t fold in now. Prob gonna just have them reflash whatever is stock so we can start all over again.

Edit- Now that access control adaptation is back to inactive when it wouldn’t switch the other day. Hmmmmm

Edit 2- see photo. Should it be changed to the convenience operation now?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So here the menu option for the mirror has Fold when Locked unchecked. Guess it’s time to go through the owners manual. And consensus is the key had to relearn to lock the car after some driving.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

KurtCav said:


> So it's all good now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes. Everything works, even with the things coded in that I wanted originally. Voodoo magic.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

I want to buy a VCDS cable to change rear pad on my father Tiguan 2014. But i'm a owner of a new Tiguan 2018 MQB and want a cable that will be able to work on both Tiguan 2014 and 2018. Does a vag cable 182 ( VCDS 18.2 ) will work fine with my tiguan 2018. Does version 18.2 is complete or I should wait until other version of 18.xx are release to have a fully VCDS with all feature for my 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You’re mixing up cables and software versions. You need the HEX-NET cable to read all modules of the new Tiguan. The 18.2 you see is just the software release version. I currently have a HEX-CAN cable and am able to do a few things with it but it’s limited, and slow reading on the newer cars. The HEX-NET will read everything.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

ok so a cable like that should be fine but im stuck with 18.2 with those type of cable. A guy at the shop have a cable like that with version write on the cable and seems o work fine on his audi a6. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.26408bdfAwmxIS


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

duvs182 said:


> ok so a cable like that should be fine but im stuck with 18.2 with those type of cable. A guy at the shop have a cable like that with version write on the cable and seems o work fine on his audi a6.


The AliExpress link you gave is for an illegal Chinese clone interface with a hacked (or cracked) stolen version of a product from Ross-Tech LLC in the US. It can not be upgraded to newer versions of the software and it may (or may not) work without any issues. Also, good luck getting support if something goes wrong. Sometimes these illegal versions come with malware included on the CD with the software. I can only recommend buying the real thing from the source. Beware of cheap clones! Buy at your own risk.

If you buy a genuine Ross-Tech interface, you can always upgrade to the latest software version for free. A HEX+CAN interface will work with an SE trim level or less but there are a few controllers in the SEL and SEL-P that will require a new generation of interface. Also the older (legacy) interface cables are noticeably slower is communicating with the newer UDS/ODX protocol control modules.

For a 2018 VW I would recommend either a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface. These are RT's newer interface models and they are essentially identical except for the fact that the HEX-NET can be used with a USB cable or with a wi-fi connection. The HEX-V2 is USB only - it is missing the wi-fi chips.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just called in for some clarification on the differences between the HEX-NET and HEX-V2. The NET as you said has the WiFi connectivity, as well as mobile support and will do Lamborghini’s and Bentley’s. The V2 is USB only. 

Trying to figure out the most cost effective upgrade for me for turning in my HEX-CAN. I can either trade in for a HEX-NET Pro with unlimited vins for $400, or trade for a V2 for $149 and then pay $169 to upgrade to unlimited VINs. So a little over $300 to have the new interface with unlimited VINs. I’m not sure having WiFi and Lambo is worth the extra. Thoughts?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Trying to figure out the most cost effective upgrade for me for turning in my HEX-CAN. I can either trade in for a HEX-NET Pro with unlimited vins for $400, or trade for a V2 for $149 and then pay $169 to upgrade to unlimited VINs. So a little over $300 to have the new interface with unlimited VINs. I’m not sure having WiFi and Lambo is worth the extra. Thoughts?


As long as the wi-fi capability is not important to you an HEX-V2 will do everything you need for any VW. I happen to own both a HEX+CAN cable and an unlimited HEX-NET (the HEX-V2 did not yet exist when I got the HEX-NET). Therefore I have scanned my car with both old and new generation interfaces. The speed difference between the new units and the legacy cables is pretty dramatic with the new controllers. Doing an autoscan on UDS/ODX controllers requires considerable patience with the older cables.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. The other advantage to the new interfaces is that they will work with the latest Beta versions of VCDS (currently 18.7).


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess I’m confused as to what the WiFi is all about. 

I use a laptop and plug the cable into it and run the software. Why would you need WiFi for a cable?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> I guess I’m confused as to what the WiFi is all about.
> 
> I use a laptop and plug the cable into it and run the software. Why would you need WiFi for a cable?


The wi-fi is just another way to connect the interface to the computer. A HEX-NET can use USB or wi-fi while a HEX-V2 only does USB.
The wi-fi can be useful in some circumstances. For example a service garage could have one computer to run VCDS and the techs could plug the HEX-NET into any car and scan it from a computer across the room. You would not have to carry a laptop between cars.
Another example: I own a small (8") tablet that runs Windows 10. It does not have a full size USB2 connector to plug in a cable. The wi-fi connection is a lot easier (and safer) than trying to use an OTG adapter and then a USB cable.
The only other real advantage to the wi-fi connection is range. You do not have to be within 6 feet of the ODBII connector. You could plug in a HEX-NET, connect to a computer (outside the car), and then drive the car around the parking lot while you log data. You would not have to be in the car to scan it or log data

However, if the computer you always use has a USB connector and you only need to worry about one car at a time, there is probably not much need for the wi-fi capability.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. {edit} I forgot to mention one more important plus to the HEX-NET wi-fi interface. I forgot about it because I rarely use it. The HEX-NET interface has a built-in program called VCDS-Mobile. It can do everything that VCDS can do except that no Windows computer is required. Any tablet or smart phone that can do wi-fi and has a browser can use VCDS-Mobile. Apple or Android - Safari, Chrome, or FireFox - they all work.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

martiansoldier said:


> I have made the changes listed above and I have access to a lot of options that were previously blocked. Noticed today that these changes still do not allow entering a destination address while in motion. Has anyone been able to enable this?


Look in the same area for NAV items that are locked, and unlock them. I did, can’t say which ones right at the moment but, we can now enter in addresses while moving. I have them listed in my laptop, and can provide them for you tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup:

Edit:
These are the values which I have enabled, and i can now enter addresses while the car is in motion. Thee are done n the same area as the other RADIO and SOUND entries listed above. 

NAV 0 - active
NAV 21 - active
NAV 4 - active
NAV 6 - active
NAV 9 - active


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I appreciate the start stop system. I was watching a Euro market video and saw there’s a way to display the start stop status on the infotainment:


















I used VCDS to try to code it today and got close, but not all the way - button enabled but message that function not available:



















I activated the adaption for “display reasons” and “over threshold high” and “BAP reasons”. “msg_bus” was set to infotainment source. I tried changing that to drivetrain with no luck and unfortunately there’s about 25 options in the list. 

Anyone got any ideas? Anyone in a market with factory activation able to share their 5F “infotainment” settings please?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

VWTattoo said:


> Look in the same area for NAV items that are locked, and unlock them. I did, can’t say which ones right at the moment but, we can now enter in addresses while moving. I have them listed in my laptop, and can provide them for you tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Edit:
> These are the values which I have enabled, and i can now enter addresses while the car is in motion. Thee are done n the same area as the other RADIO and SOUND entries listed above.
> ...


Thank you. I found these on the Atlas forum and made these changes yesterday, but haven't checked them out yet.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

*Enable Dynamic Road/Traffic Sign Recognition and Display*

I don't think this mod has been posted on this thread. I coded it yesterday and seems to work well on our SEL-P, but the speed limit signs are displayed in Euro Style as red circle with the speed limit displayed inside it.

1.	Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2.	Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
3.	Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to _Enabled_
4.	Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
5.	Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to _Enabled_
6.	Go Back
7.	Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
8.	Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
9.	Security Access – Access Code 20103
10.	Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
11.	Go into Module 17 Instruments
12.	Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
13.	Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
14.	Security Access – Access Code 20103
15.	Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to _Road Sign Detection_ (default is Road Sign Fusion)
16.	Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

martiansoldier said:


> I don't think this mod has been posted on this thread. I coded it yesterday and seems to work well on our SEL-P, but the speed limit signs are displayed in Euro Style as red circle with the speed limit displayed inside it.
> 
> 1.	Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> 2.	Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
> ...



I coded mine with this and love it. The Eurosigns do drive me a little crazy though. I know Audi uses US speed limits signs in their displays, there has to be a setting that we are missing.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So I want to run some measuring blocks in my Engine module. I’ve got a HEX-CAN. When I was on the road today and plugged in, the Measuring Blocks button was grayed out. Is it because of the cable? Or because of a setting that needs changed to allow VCDS to have access while the car is in motion?


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Does this mod work on SE too?

Thanks




martiansoldier said:


> I don't think this mod has been posted on this thread. I coded it yesterday and seems to work well on our SEL-P, but the speed limit signs are displayed in Euro Style as red circle with the speed limit displayed inside it.
> 
> 1.	Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> 2.	Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
> ...


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Tarik said:


> Does this mod work on SE too?
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure. It may need the camera for sign recognition, but I may be wrong.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tarik said:


> Does this mod work on SE too?





martiansoldier said:


> I am not sure. It may need the camera for sign recognition, but I may be wrong.


The sign recognition uses the same camera used in the lane assist. This camera is only on SEL-P trim levels. S and SE and SEL models do not have this camera. I have an SE and it has no forward looking camera, only forward looking radar.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> So I want to run some measuring blocks in my Engine module. I’ve got a HEX-CAN. When I was on the road today and plugged in, the Measuring Blocks button was grayed out. Is it because of the cable? Or because of a setting that needs changed to allow VCDS to have access while the car is in motion?


Don't forget me Don! :laugh:


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The sign recognition uses the same camera used in the lane assist. This camera is only on SEL and SEL-P trim levels. S and SE models do not have this camera. I have an SE and it has no forward looking camera, only forward looking radar.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


It is my understanding that Lane Assist only comes on SEL-P


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

MisterF said:


> It is my understanding that Lane Assist only comes on SEL-P


This is true.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> This is true.


I fixed my post above.

Don


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can enable light assist on SEL or below models? It looks possible on other car models in the EU and AU. I can't find anything specific to the NA Tig. Or even the ROW Tig.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

MisterF said:


> Does anyone know if you can enable light assist on SEL or below models? It looks possible on other car models in the EU and AU. I can't find anything specific to the NA Tig. Or even the ROW Tig.


Light Assist? For the high beams?
Or do you mean Lane Assist?

The hardware for Lane Assist is not installed in the S-SE-SEL trims. You would be retrofitting hardware, not just turning a feature on.

Come to think of it, I think the forward-looking camera is what the smart high beams use, as well. Again, this hardware is not installed in the lower trims.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

GavinD said:


> Light Assist? For the high beams?
> Or do you mean Lane Assist?
> 
> The hardware for Lane Assist is not installed in the S-SE-SEL trims. You would be retrofitting hardware, not just turning a feature on.
> ...


Yes, LA/HBA (Light Assist/High Beam Assist). Good to know that it doesn't work on anything except SEL-P.

Thank You

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

duvs182 said:


> I want to buy a VCDS cable to change rear pad on my father Tiguan 2014. But i'm a owner of a new Tiguan 2018 MQB and want a cable that will be able to work on both Tiguan 2014 and 2018. Does a vag cable 182 ( VCDS 18.2 ) will work fine with my tiguan 2018. Does version 18.2 is complete or I should wait until other version of 18.xx are release to have a fully VCDS with all feature for my 2018 Tiguan?


Have a Micro can cable for sale and was able to do most of the changes described in this thread. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the Atlas so i bought a Hex-Net. I just don't remember which modules the Micro-Can cannot access. Maybe somebody else can answer. If interested, pm me.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Have a Micro can cable for sale and was able to do most of the changes described in this thread. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the Atlas so i bought a Hex-Net. I just don't remember which modules the Micro-Can cannot access. Maybe somebody else can answer. If interested, pm me.


I know from experience that my HEX+CAN cable will access every controller in an SE trim level Tiguan (w/o sunroof), therefore a MicroCAN will do this also. The Atlas has several control modules that require a newer interface. It is also possible that SEL or SEL-P trim levels could have control modules that are invisible to the MicroCAN, but I do not know this for a fact because I have not tried it. Any control module that is included in my SE will work with a MicroCAN interface. This includes all of the basic car functions like lights, brakes, windows, etc.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Have a Micro can cable for sale and was able to do most of the changes described in this thread. Unfortunately it doesn't work with the Atlas so i bought a Hex-Net. I just don't remember which modules the Micro-Can cannot access. Maybe somebody else can answer. If interested, pm me.





JSWTDI09 said:


> I know from experience that my HEX+CAN cable will access every controller in an SE trim level Tiguan (w/o sunroof), therefore a MicroCAN will do this also. The Atlas has several control modules that require a newer interface. It is also possible that SEL or SEL-P trim levels could have control modules that are invisible to the MicroCAN, but I do not know this for a fact because I have not tried it. Any control module that is included in my SE will work with a MicroCAN interface. This includes all of the basic car functions like lights, brakes, windows, etc.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I am an SEL-P owner using Micro-CAN for VCDS coding and can confirm that the Micro-CAN works well with SEL-P version of the Tiguan for all modules except "4B-Multifunc. Module" and "CA-Sunroof" both of which show up on the report as "Status: INTERFACE NOT COMPATIBLE".


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

martiansoldier said:


> I am an SEL-P owner using Micro-CAN for VCDS coding and can confirm that the Micro-CAN works well with SEL-P version of the Tiguan for all modules except "4B-Multifunc. Module" and "CA-Sunroof" both of which show up on the report as "Status: INTERFACE NOT COMPATIBLE".


Thank you for confirming


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone able to figure out the coding for gear display when in D?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> Has anyone able to figure out the coding for gear display when in D?


No, and I have been looking for it. If anyone figures it out, please post here.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

VWTattoo said:


> Look in the same area for NAV items that are locked, and unlock them. I did, can’t say which ones right at the moment but, we can now enter in addresses while moving. I have them listed in my laptop, and can provide them for you tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Edit:
> These are the values which I have enabled, and i can now enter addresses while the car is in motion. Thee are done n the same area as the other RADIO and SOUND entries listed above.
> ...





martiansoldier said:


> Thank you. I found these on the Atlas forum and made these changes yesterday, but haven't checked them out yet.


Following up on my previous post, I am still unable to enter a full address for navigation using the address entry screen. I can however select stored addresses. I will have to check again, but to the best of my knowledge, all of the screens that were set to "not active" are now set to "active". Hopefully I'll find some time this weekend to check again.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

martiansoldier said:


> Following up on my previous post, I am still unable to enter a full address for navigation using the address entry screen. I can however select stored addresses. I will have to check again, but to the best of my knowledge, all of the screens that were set to "not active" are now set to "active". Hopefully I'll find some time this weekend to check again.


All that I can say is that I have the ability to do so, and I am hopeful that you find one which didn't take the setting properly. It works fine for me now, when it didn't prior to making the above changes. We have the SEL-P, if that makes a difference, but who knows. LMK if I can help check other values for you, too.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out how to code the alarm signal when locking the car. Currently it makes the sound only when you press the lock button the second time. I've searched around forums and found the coding. Checked mine and it already matches but still doesn't work from first press of button. What am I missing?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Is there a way to program the rear hatch to close with the keyfob button, or even the button inside the car? Currently it only opens the hatch.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

MisterF said:


> Is there a way to program the rear hatch to close with the keyfob button, or even the button inside the car? Currently it only opens the hatch.


The keyfob will close the hatch with the button if you're standing very close to it - like within 2 feet. 

The button inside the car will close the hatch if you hold it. 

They're both safety features so little kids don't get caught in the tailgate.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> The keyfob will close the hatch with the button if you're standing very close to it - like within 2 feet.
> 
> The button inside the car will close the hatch if you hold it.
> 
> They're both safety features so little kids don't get caught in the tailgate.


To confirm, you are talking about a programmed option, correct?
From the factory, you cannot close the trunk hatch from inside the vehicle nor by using the key fob.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

inv4zn said:


> The keyfob will close the hatch with the button if you're standing very close to it - like within 2 feet.
> 
> The button inside the car will close the hatch if you hold it.
> 
> They're both safety features so little kids don't get caught in the tailgate.


as I am sam stated, I too have not been able to close the hatch from the button inside. This has to be programmed but not sure which module it is to code. Screen shots would be great!


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> as I am sam stated, I too have not been able to close the hatch from the button inside. This has to be programmed but not sure which module it is to code. Screen shots would be great!


I swear I could, I'll go test it out during lunch and take a video if it's working. I got a replacement Tiguan 2 days ago, but I'm 99% certain I could on my previous one.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Confirming, with proof. 2-day old car, no coding done, straight from factory.

Open/close hatch from inside button (note: ignition has to be on, not necessarily engine):





Open/close hatch using keyfob:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> Confirming, with proof. 2-day old car, no coding done, straight from factory.
> 
> Open/close hatch from inside button (note: ignition has to be on, not necessarily engine):
> 
> ...


What kind of sorcery is this!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> What kind of sorcery is this!


haha that is sorcery! somebody press the button when the camera moved away haha...but seriously, you need to scan your car and post it here so that it maybe copied to everyone's Tiguan and/or Atlas


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

My Tiguan works the same, no coding. Was wondering why it wouldn't close with the key fob sometimes... now I know it's because I was too far away. Works like a charm up close, and is perfect for when I forget to hit the auto close button before grabbing items out of the trunk.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Timandmissy said:


> My Tiguan works the same, no coding. Was wondering why it wouldn't close with the key fob sometimes... now I know it's because I was too far away. Works like a charm up close, and is perfect for when I forget to hit the auto close button before grabbing items out of the trunk.


What!?!
How can this be!?!

Edit: Looks like it's only a feature available on the 5-seaters. If you have a third row, it doesn't work.

(Turns out the Owner's Manual is ripe with information like this!)


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like it's surely a coding thing then.

If someone wants to donate a VCDS or OBDeleven my way I'll gladly do so


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

I can confirm that I can close the trunk with the remote and with the trunk open button (driver door) on my SEL Premium 5 seat (2 rows only).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

hojbjerg said:


> I can confirm that I can close the trunk with the remote and with the trunk open button (driver door) on my SEL Premium 5 seat (2 rows only).


I wasn't able to do it when I had the Tiguan SEL prem 5 seater as well. The fob yes, I can do. But the button inside, tried everything and no dice.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I wonder what the logic is for not letting 7 seaters close with the fob or button. It’s really inconvenient and easy close never works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> I wonder what the logic is for not letting 7 seaters close with the fob or button. It’s really inconvenient and easy close never works for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 3rd-row is so close to the hatch that an occupant could actually reach the door jamb while seated. If you aren't looking (like you would be if you physically pushed the button on the door) you could pinch their hand.

Safety features are rarely convenient.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone know how to disable that annoying warning "engine is running" when you open the door? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

VWTattoo said:


> All that I can say is that I have the ability to do so, and I am hopeful that you find one which didn't take the setting properly. It works fine for me now, when it didn't prior to making the above changes. We have the SEL-P, if that makes a difference, but who knows. LMK if I can help check other values for you, too.


We have the SEL-P as well and ours is FWD (not sure it makes a difference for these settings). I went back and checked today and all my NAV options are set to “non blocked”. So are my radio, phone, etc. Double checked everything and even did a restart on the head unit. Still cant enter new destination address while in motion. I can select from address book and last destinations though. I do have several MISC options that are still set to blocked. Would you mind checking those values and letting me know which of those are set to “non blocked” for you?


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Dynamic camera guide lines in lower trims?*

I own a Canadian Trendline with comfort package (upgraded media console) which I guess makes it S or SE in USA (not sure). Using VCDS or similar can I enable dynamic rear camera guide lines? 
Thanks!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

pbrowne said:


> If I apply the correct VCDS coding, can my USA Tiguan recognize road signs? Mine has the necessary cameras.


Not sure as i did it for the Atlas and it was not working. But I will have to look back. It should technically. The golf MkVII R seems to be working when they coded it. It shows Euro style but it works.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

pbrowne said:


> If I apply the correct VCDS coding, can my USA Tiguan recognize road signs? Mine has the necessary cameras.


Yes it worked on my Canadian tiguan. Only with speed limit. It will say "road sign limited" in the car status display too. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

pbrowne said:


> If I apply the correct VCDS coding, can my USA Tiguan recognize road signs? Mine has the necessary cameras.


I have an SEL-P and it works. See instructions I posted in post #206. Note that school zone speed limits will always show the posted school zone limit regardless of school zone time or not. Also, if there are highway signs that end in 5 or 0 they will show up as the posted speed limit until the next speed limit sign is recognized. For instance, we have a “Hwy 90” and when the cameras see the sign, the speed limit changes to 90.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Enable remote closing of tailgate?/*

My Tiguan has third row seats and consequently the tailgate can only be opened but not closed with the remote or the door switch. I would like to change this so that I can both open and close the tailgate remotely.


I have VCDS. Does anyone know what parameters need to be changed in order to enable this?


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

pbrowne said:


> My Tiguan has third row seats and consequently the tailgate can only be opened but not closed with the remote or the door switch. I would like to change this so that I can both open and close the tailgate remotely.
> 
> 
> I have VCDS. Does anyone know what parameters need to be changed in order to enable this?



There are only 2 options in the Long Coding Helper for the Trunk Electronics module. One is to select the type of vehicle and the other is below:

Module 6D - Trunk Electronics – Byte 1 – Bit 3 – Kessy Not installed (is checked by default)

I did not try unchecking "Kessy Not Installed" but I think there may be something in the Central Electronics Module that has to be coded.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> Get the RGB value of the color you want.
> So take this site as an example: https://www.w3schools.com/colors/colors_picker.asp
> In there you see all the different colors and the 3rd column shows the RGB Values
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the RGB combination for the default blue color?


----------



## la.bouche (Sep 2, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> Does anyone know the RGB combination for the default blue color?


I need this info too, and for the ambient light plus default white color rgb values too. If anyone could read this values from vw register (09 Central Electrics ->Adapatation-> Ambientlicht farbliste) it would help to restore default colors.


----------



## la.bouche (Sep 2, 2018)

la.bouche said:


> I need this info too, and for the ambient light plus default white color rgb values too. If anyone could read this values from vw register (09 Central Electrics ->Adapatation-> Ambientlicht farbliste) it would help to restore default colors.


Hi,
I finally found R/G/B coding for 3 basic ambient plus colors:
Yellow: 255/198/0
White: 175/255/64 (white color is only for ambient color in doors panels, AID stays blue. Standard RGB white coding which is 255/255/255 makes AID white, but doors panels have pink color  ).
Blue: 32/255/200

Regards,


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

la.bouche said:


> Hi,
> I finally found R/G/B coding for 3 basic ambient plus colors:
> Yellow: 255/198/0
> White: 175/255/64 (white color is only for ambient color in doors panels, AID stays blue. Standard RGB white coding which is 255/255/255 makes AID white, but doors panels have pink color  ).
> ...


R/G/B 175/255/64 is a green with HEX code #afff40 and 32/255/200 is a greenish blue with HEX code #20ffc8.


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

HarryPooter said:


> I coded mine with this and love it. The Eurosigns do drive me a little crazy though. I know Audi uses US speed limits signs in their displays, there has to be a setting that we are missing.


I'm curious how you got this to work. I have the same vehicle that you do but I do not see necessary "module A5 Front..." A5 on my car is labeled something totally different in its content is unrelated. Modules 5F and 17 appear.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

pbrowne said:


> I'm curious how you got this to work. I have the same vehicle that you do but I do not see necessary "module A5 Front..." A5 on my car is labeled something totally different in its content is unrelated. Modules 5F and 17 appear.


I have an SEL-P and the speed limit info does work for me. Codes need to be changed on modules 5F, A5 and 17. If you have an SEL-P, I am not sure why your A5 module would be different than others.

Instructions are listed below:

1.	Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2.	Security Access – Access Code 20103
3.	Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4.	Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5.	Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6.	Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7.	Go Back
8.	Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9.	Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10.	Security Access – Access Code 20103
11.	Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
12.	Go into Module 17 Instruments
13.	Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
14.	Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15.	Security Access – Access Code 20103
16.	Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion
17.	Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system


----------



## la.bouche (Sep 2, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> R/G/B 175/255/64 is a green with HEX code #afff40 and 32/255/200 is a greenish blue with HEX code #20ffc8.


That's true in every RGB color table, but in real life (especially in vw life  ) vw basic ambiente plus colors schemes look that way.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

I searched and went thru the thread. Anyone knows how:

1) turn off the annoying buzzing when you open the driver door while engine on;

2) lock the car while engine running.

I tried with the golf MK7 tweaks but no luck.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

balesm01 said:


> I searched and went thru the thread. Anyone knows how:
> 
> 1) turn off the annoying buzzing when you open the driver door while engine on;
> 
> 2) lock the car while engine running.


I'm not sure about number 2 but number 1 is the last "tweak" listed (currently) in this post; https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...g-Thread&p=112510259&viewfull=1#post112510259

Note: ODBeleven and VCDS work the same way. Any coding or adaptation that is listed for either will work on both.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks Don. I missed that one. I tried #2 with mk7 codes but no luck. They really changed the software on the ECUs on 2018.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to get the miles till empty to show in with the fuel gauge like in the photo? 










Thank You in advance,

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyone know how to get the miles till empty to show in with the fuel gauge like in the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine shows like in the picture when my tank is low and ⚠ light comes on.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

HarryPooter said:


> Mine shows like in the picture when my tank is low and ⚠ light comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay that makes sense. 

Thank You. 

Paul


----------



## Adrian20p (Mar 13, 2017)

HarryPooter said:


> Mine shows like in the picture when my tank is low and ⚠ light comes on.


Mine doesn't show yellow sign when low fuel and I want to activate, does anyone know where and what to code?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Speed Limit Sign Recognition.*

I also have an SEL-P and have this working. The previous limit signs were from a road database that was frequently wrong. Only downsides for me are 1) occasionally missing a sign and 2) the "limited" warning in the car status display. I'm OK with it looking Euro but having US Spec graphics would be great.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*SSPL - Wow that was easy*

Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) confirmed working on my 2018 SE. I used this coding from the Mk7 guide:

9-Central Electronics

16-Security code 31347

10-Adaptations
(4)-Driving light and parking light-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert [exact label "Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert"] = one-sided
(13)-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 == Parklicht links (beidseitiges Parklicht aktiviert li & re)
(13)-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 == Parking light right Done

They worked right out of the gate!  

A few mentions
1) the EF 20 and 21 dimmwert (dimming) was factory set in mine to a value of 13, so I left it. It appears to be the brightness of the parking lights. In my Alltrack the factory was set to zero so I had to add a value to get them to light.
2) the time out was factory set in mine to a value of 30 minutes, so I left it for now. I'll probably change it to a couple of hours though.
3) both the front (LED DRL bar) and rear (outer tail lamp) were enabled. In my Alltrack, only the rear light is enabled and I'm still trying to sort out the coding for that.
4) adding another mention - after changing the time out to three hours, I measured the drain on the battery after three hours of use. At onset it was at 12.53v and dropped to 12.12v at the end. I do have an AGM battery though so your results will vary.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

I had mentioned this in anothet post and didn't really get any response, so sorry for the repost.
But has anyone figured out how to enable the key fob while the engine is running.
I really want to be able to start my car when it's cold and run back in the house and have my car doors locked.
I did this on my 2015 passat but can't quite figure it out on the tiguan.
Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

type17volkswagen said:


> Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) confirmed working on my 2018 SE. I used this coding from the Mk7 guide:
> 
> 9-Central Electronics
> 
> ...


How do you change the time out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> How do you change the time out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I learned it from THIS GUY'S POST. He did a great job explaining it in the 3rd table he shared. He mentions the option for "Sekunde" (seconds) in the drop down list though there's one for "Stunde" (hours) too.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

brianrose1981 said:


> I had mentioned this in anothet post and didn't really get any response, so sorry for the repost.
> But has anyone figured out how to enable the key fob while the engine is running.
> I really want to be able to start my car when it's cold and run back in the house and have my car doors locked.
> I did this on my 2015 passat but can't quite figure it out on the tiguan.
> ...


Assuming you have an SE with KESSY... "can't quite figure it out" does that mean you coded it and it won't work or you couldn't find the coding? Here's the coding in case, though I haven't tried it in my 2018 (have dealer installed remote start), though like you it worked in my 2015 Passat with KESSY. 

Enable Fob with Car Running
09 - Central Electronics
Security Code 31347
Adaptation 
Set (1) Access control - Funk bei Klemm 15 ein to Active


And for what you want to do, have you seen the thread about adding remote start? For less than $500 your dealer can install it with a new fob. Of course that's about $500 more than the coding you asked about.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

type17volkswagen said:


> Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) confirmed working on my 2018 SE. I used this coding from the Mk7 guide:
> 
> 9-Central Electronics
> 
> ...


My SEL-P doesn’t have this option. And the other two codes and something already assigned to them. 

(4)-Driving light and parking light-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert == one-sided



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey thanks for that info and yes I have a se tiguan with kessy.
Maybe I'm an idiot or something but I don't see access control your talking about in adaptation.

Is it different in obdeleven?
Maybe it's just not available to activate on my car.



type17volkswagen said:


> Assuming you have an SE with KESSY... "can't quite figure it out" does that mean you coded it and it won't work or you couldn't find the coding? Here's the coding in case, though I haven't tried it in my 2018 (have dealer installed remote start), though like you it worked in my 2015 Passat with KESSY.
> 
> Enable Fob with Car Running
> 09 - Central Electronics
> ...


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> Assuming you have an SE with KESSY... "can't quite figure it out" does that mean you coded it and it won't work or you couldn't find the coding? Here's the coding in case, though I haven't tried it in my 2018 (have dealer installed remote start), though like you it worked in my 2015 Passat with KESSY.
> 
> Enable Fob with Car Running
> 09 - Central Electronics
> ...





brianrose1981 said:


> Hey thanks for that info and yes I have a se tiguan with kessy.
> Maybe I'm an idiot or something but I don't see access control your talking about in adaptation.
> 
> Is it different in obdeleven?
> Maybe it's just not available to activate on my car.


This "tweak" is NOT available on our cars. I have an SE and I looked at my adaptation maps. This adaptation channel does not exist in my car. Therefore it probably also does not exist on yours. 

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. It is not different with ODBeleven, it is just different on our cars.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

brianrose1981 said:


> Hey thanks for that info and yes I have a se tiguan with kessy.
> Maybe I'm an idiot or something but I don't see access control your talking about in adaptation.
> 
> Is it different in obdeleven?
> ...



Interesting... 

First off, I'm using VCDS and have very limited knowledge of obdeleven. With that said, I used VCDS to run an admap of the BCM on my 2018 SE, which was built in November, 2017. Mine is SW: 5Q0-937-087-AR; HW: 5Q0-937-087-AN; Component: BCM PQ37 BOSCH 034 0243 and the channel definitely exists. The channel on mine is labelled "ENG141651-ENG115754-ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein" Depending on your trim and production date, VW may have fitted a different BCM. 

I don't know how searches are made in obdeleven, perhaps searching some of those words or codes might help locate it - assuming you have the same BCM.

Oh and I should add that we have an SE built after they stopped installing front fog lights on the S and SE's. It also has no sunroof, so it's probably a low-level BCM which may be why it doesn't match others here.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> My SEL-P doesn’t have this option. And the other two codes and something already assigned to them.
> 
> (4)-Driving light and parking light-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert == one-sided
> 
> ...


FWIW - the exact label for that BCM channel in mine is "ENG141656-ENG115859-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-Parklicht ueber LSS aktiviert" which differs from that I found in the MK7 guide and posted, if it helps.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

type17volkswagen said:


> Interesting...
> 
> First off, I'm using VCDS and have very limited knowledge of obdeleven. With that said, I used VCDS to run an admap of the BCM on my 2018 SE, which was built in November, 2017. Mine is SW: 5Q0-937-087-AR; HW: 5Q0-937-087-AN; Component: BCM PQ37 BOSCH 034 0243 and the channel definitely exists. The channel on mine is labelled "ENG141651-ENG115754-ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein" Depending on your trim and production date, VW may have fitted a different BCM.
> 
> ...


I checked again and didn't see anything like that mentioned.
My only guess it's a different bcm and the ability to do what I was asking about might not be possible.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Trying to figure out why my 17-Instruments module is not coming up. Can anyone share some info?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

alextakesphotos said:


> Trying to figure out why my 17-Instruments module is not coming up. Can anyone share some info?


 make sure you have the latest version of Ross tech program 16.9 I believe is the latest


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Definitely up to date. Could it be that I'm using a HEX+CAN cable? All the other modules work fine except for that one.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

alextakesphotos said:


> Definitely up to date. Could it be that I'm using a HEX+CAN cable? All the other modules work fine except for that one.


What trim level is your Tiguan? I know that SEL and SEL-P have a few control modules that require a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET to read. I have an SE and I had no problems reading everything with a HEX+CAN cable. I would be surprised your instrument panel is different, unless you have the SEL-P with the "digital cockpit" display.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I had the same problem. Couldn’t access some modules with my CAN. Traded it in the for the V2. Works great and responds so much quicker than the CAN device. Only downside is you have to pay extra for unlimited VINs. Ie every time you plug into a new car to scan it reads the VIN. You get 10 VINs out of the box. So I’ve been charging more now if people want VCDS mods done.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> What trim level is your Tiguan? I know that SEL and SEL-P have a few control modules that require a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET to read. I have an SE and I had no problems reading everything with a HEX+CAN cable. I would be surprised your instrument panel is different, unless you have the SEL-P with the "digital cockpit" display.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


SEL-P. 

Never really had a problem with my current cable that I've had for almost 10 years now. Everything works on my 17 GTI too.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

alextakesphotos said:


> SEL-P.
> 
> Never really had a problem with my current cable that I've had for almost 10 years now. Everything works on my 17 GTI too.


OK, That explains it. Newer highline controllers are often not seen by the legacy interfaces. Some control modules in SEL-P Tiguans and in Atlases (as well as some newer Audis) cannot be read by the old interfaces. As stated above the older interfaces are also noticeably slower in accessing UDS controllers (witch is rapidly becoming all or most of them). Trading in your HEX+CAN for a HEX-V2 is probably a good idea if your Tiguan is anything above an SE. I have a HEX+CAN cable and a HEX-NET interface and I can tell you that an autoscan takes about twice as long with the HEX+CAN as compared to the newer interface, even when all of the control modules are seen. According to Ross-Tech the older "legacy" interfaces (like HEX+CAN and MicroCAN) do not have enough memory to be able to update the firmware to be able to handle the newest control modules.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Bummer. Thanks for the help, I will look into upgrading the cable. End of an era!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

alextakesphotos said:


> Bummer. Thanks for the help, I will look into upgrading the cable. End of an era! <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


 if you want to sell yours, I'm interested


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

alextakesphotos said:


> Definitely up to date. Could it be that I'm using a HEX+CAN cable? All the other modules work fine except for that one.


Not sure about the cable, but I had similar issue with new sw rev.

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?16123-Unable-to-find-ROD-File-after-VCDS-update


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

tlak77 said:


> Not sure about the cable, but I had similar issue with new sw rev.
> 
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?16123-Unable-to-find-ROD-File-after-VCDS-update


What cable are you using? Were the able to fix your issue?


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

alextakesphotos said:


> What cable are you using? Were the able to fix your issue?


Hex-net, yes.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

alextakesphotos said:


> What cable are you using? Were the able to fix your issue?


Apparently you didn't read the referenced thread.

1) He was using a HEX-NET interface
2) Yes, the issue was antivirus software interfering with software installation.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Apparently you didn't read the referenced thread.
> 
> 1) He was using a HEX-NET interface
> 2) Yes, the issue was antivirus software interfering with software installation.
> ...


#2 is not exactly correct. 
The 18.9.0.2 update made vcds software unable to auto detect 2018 Tiguan mk2 NAR chassis correctly. 
Incorrect chassis identification causes rod issue.
My antivirus caused installation issues, but did not effect operation of vcds software.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

tlak77 said:


> #2 is not exactly correct.
> The 18.9.0.2 update made vcds software unable to auto detect 2018 Tiguan mk2 NAR chassis correctly.
> Incorrect chassis identification causes rod issue.
> My antivirus caused installation issues, but did not effect operation of vcds software.


Interesting, I missed that part. I also have a HEX-NET and a 2018 Tiguan and I have never seen this issue. In version 17.8 18.2 and in version 18.9 my car always has been shown as AX-VW37 (3Q0). Nothing changed with me with the update. However, I also noticed that all of the control modules where you had these missing ROD files are all control modules that I do not have (I have an SE model). I have no idea why this would make any difference, but perhaps it does.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. It looks like it was fixed with the 18.9.0.4 version they gave you. I assume that this will become public soon.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

I did read it but had a hard time understanding it. In other words, wait for next update and see what happens...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I spent almost an hour in the car today re-coding some things that got flashed back to default by the dealer when I had the moonroof lighting addressed. Couple things I need help on:

1. The “Caution: Engine running” alert when you open the driver door. I thought I changed the setting in Adaptation of the Instrument module but it still beeps at me. Being this is the VCDS thread can someone post the actual adaptation channel to adjust?

2. I hate the 7-8sec delay of the rear wiper. Unless you’re driving through a monsoon at 80mph there’s rarely a need to wipe the rear glass that often. I went into Central Electronics and typed in the search box “rear wiper” and there were a handful of adaptations channels that had an interval value. I tried adjusting them one at a time and then doing a Reset in the Vehicle Settings menu for Wipers. I was able to get up to 15s delay. Typing in anything bigger than 16s sets it back down to a single digit number. However, after running the rear wiper it doesn’t seem to delay 15sec. Thoughts?

Edit...there is an adaptation channel for the rear wiper that allows you to choose if it is to operate dependent or independently of vehicle speed. Right now I have it dependent, and for some reason then it assumes that if you aren't moving, the rear wiper should wipe more often. That's why I didn't see a change yesterday while I was sitting in the car parked. Once you're up to speed, my 15sec delay worked, and boy was it glorious. 15secs gives the rear window time to get lubricated with enough water that you aren't wearing down the wiper blade prematurely. I'm going to change that adaptation channel to INdependent in hopes that it'll be a flat 15sec no matter what.

Still need help with the "Caution: Engine running" alert.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Savvv said:


> I spent almost an hour in the car today re-coding some things that got flashed back to default by the dealer when I had the moonroof lighting addressed. Couple things I need help on:
> 
> 1. The “Caution: Engine running” alert when you open the driver door. I thought I changed the setting in Adaptation of the Instrument module but it still beeps at me. Being this is the VCDS thread can someone post the actual adaptation channel to adjust?
> 
> ...


Could you share where and how to change the rear wiper delay?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> Could you share where and how to change the rear wiper delay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


09-Central Electronics
Security Access-16, enter 31347
Adaptation-10
Type “wiper” into the search, and then hit the drop down. 

IDE02711-ENG133397-Rear Window Wiper-Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwishcen

Set this to the 2nd option, Unabhaengig_etc. This means that the delay you pick won’t be dependent on vehicle speed. From my findings, the slower the car goes, the faster it wipes. 

Then, back to the drop down. There are (6) rear window wiper adaptation channels that have the words either Zeitintervall or Intervallpausenzeit at the end of the description. I’m not sure which exact channel will do it so I changed all (6) of them to 15sec.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Savvv said:


> 09-Central Electronics
> Security Access-16, enter 31347
> Adaptation-10
> Type “wiper” into the search, and then hit the drop down.
> ...


Thanks, I'll try this with my OBD11 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Imola20th (Jan 4, 2004)

Is there a document or place where the various coding options, parameters to change, etc. for the MQB Tiguan are consolidated? I've done this for years with BMW's and there's PDFs available for most of the different series. Wife has a new R-Line SEL P 4Motion and I just bought a RT V2 to "play" with it.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Imola20th said:


> Is there a document or place where the various coding options, parameters to change, etc. for the MQB Tiguan are consolidated? I've done this for years with BMW's and there's PDFs available for most of the different series. Wife has a new R-Line SEL P 4Motion and I just bought a RT V2 to "play" with it.


There is no complete list (yet?) of possible "tweaks". The ODBeleven thread has some common ones listed in the first post (ODBeleven works the same way as VCDS). Look here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...g-Thread&p=112510259&viewfull=1#post112510259

Many (but not all) of the tweaks from other MQB vehicles work and there are several sites with this information. The issue is that these cars are fairly new and many people (like you) are "playing" with VCDS (and OBDeleven) to see what all can be done. As we learn more it usually ends up in this thread or the ODBeleven one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Imola20th (Jan 4, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There is no complete list (yet?) of possible "tweaks". The ODBeleven thread has some common ones listed in the first post (ODBeleven works the same way as VCDS). Look here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...g-Thread&p=112510259&viewfull=1#post112510259
> 
> Many (but not all) of the tweaks from other MQB vehicles work and there are several sites with this information. The issue is that these cars are fairly new and many people (like you) are "playing" with VCDS (and OBDeleven) to see what all can be done. As we learn more it usually ends up in this thread or the ODBeleven one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It's a good place to start.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> There are only 2 options in the Long Coding Helper for the Trunk Electronics module. One is to select the type of vehicle and the other is below:
> 
> Module 6D - Trunk Electronics – Byte 1 – Bit 3 – Kessy Not installed (is checked by default)
> 
> I did not try unchecking "Kessy Not Installed" but I think there may be something in the Central Electronics Module that has to be coded.


Has anyone been able to figure this out? I too have a 7-seater and would like the convenience of being able to close the trunk the same way the 5-seater models can.


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Here’s what I did this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does production code-access control do? I did all 11 of the 12 you did; other than production code access control to active. what does it achieve? it seems that everything worked otherwise.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Don’t do it. It messed with something that prevented my keyfob from locking the car.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Don’t do it. It messed with something that prevented my keyfob from locking the car.


Which one (or ones) messed with the key fob? Was it just the "production mode" part or was it other tweaks?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Don’t do it. It messed with something that prevented my keyfob from locking the car.


Thanks for that; I am happy i didn't check that.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Don’t do it. It messed with something that prevented my keyfob from locking the car.


I had issues with the fob not locking the doors on the GSW when attempting to code the windows. Tiguan worked fine.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Which one (or ones) messed with the key fob? Was it just the "production mode" part or was it other tweaks?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Production mode


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone in or near the Santa Barbara, CA area with access to VCDS? Payment forms can include good beer!! DM me.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

*5-seater model config backup*

Has anyone created a .csv dump/backup of their 5-seater model of their Tiguan? My apologies if I'm using the wrong terms...am a VCDS noobie...or is it called Control Module Maps? The idea is if I have these config backups of the 5-seater I'm hoping I can compare them to my 7-seater to see what the differences are and hopefully fix my power tailgate closing behaviour. Is this possible or am I nuts? :screwy:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

JimGravelle said:


> Is this possible or am I nuts? :screwy:


Yes, it is possible, but I can't help you. I have adaptation maps for my car but I also have a 7-seater so they are probably the same as yours. If there are any differences in the adaptation channels they will show up. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This "tweak" is NOT available on our cars. I have an SE and I looked at my adaptation maps. This adaptation channel does not exist in my car. Therefore it probably also does not exist on yours.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...



I just checked this on my 2019 SE, and this adaption is available (and now works). Now I can leave my car running with the heat on and lock the doors with the remote when I drop my son off in the morning.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Yes, it is possible, but I can't help you. I have adaptation maps for my car but I also have a 7-seater so they are probably the same as yours. If there are any differences in the adaptation channels they will show up.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks Don, glad to hear it's possible!

Does anyone have the adaption maps of their 5-seater they are willing to share?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

underscore said:


> I then discovered OBDEleven (Pro) and the Direct Throttle Response adaptation where I set the throttle response to "Direct, controlled over threshold value". I'm not sure if it's because I also have the Neuspeed power module installed, but this makes a big difference (even in "Normal" mode, but especially in "Sport" mode). Note that I also used OBDEleven to deactivate the "Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation" and believe that also made a difference.


This was posted in someone else’s thread and I’m curious how we’d make these changes in VCDS. Anyone?


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> This was posted in someone else’s thread and I’m curious how we’d make these changes in VCDS. Anyone?


Here you go... I copied it from the OBDEleven thread. It should be the same, although we might have to lookup the security code if it is needed(I can't remeber if it is needed for these modules)

- Direct Throttle Response
(Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
1. Control Unit 44
2. Adaptations
3. Switching Driving Profile: Indirect -> Direct

- Starting Vibration Reduction
**In wheel slip scenarios, where wheel hop is typically induced, this tweak will stop the intervention of the braking system, allowing you to continue spinning the wheels. Assist with launching the vehicle, and stops the car from ‘bogging down’.
1. Control Module 03
2. Adaptation
3. Starting Vibration Reduction
4. Set to Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation to ‘Deactivated’


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome thanks! I will try this later tonight. 

A little to-do list for anyone interested in some homework/research. I was trying to find a few things to change the other night with little luck:

1. How to increase the duration of the rear defrost function so that it stays on longer. 

2. How to have the heated steering wheel come on during a remote start. Right now just the seats warm up. 

3. How to increase the duration of the remote start...aka keep the vehicle running for a longer period of time than the default. 

4. How to automatically enable the overhead view mode when in reverse. Right now you have to tap on Menu when the backup camera comes on for the overhead view to show up. I think it should just come on automatically when in reverse. 

Some of these are SEL-P only features.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> 09-Central Electronics
> Security Access-16, enter 31347
> Adaptation-10
> Type “wiper” into the search, and then hit the drop down.
> ...


Savvv,
Is there any way to confirm which adaptation channel is the actual rear wiper delay? I am not sure I want to change all six of them if I do not know what they all do.

Thank You,
Mr F


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Try them one at a time and switch them back if they don’t work. :laugh:


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity for the auto headlights? Mine turn on just driving under a tree. Then they don’t turn back off. I’ve made the adjustments in the car settings but it doesn’t help with anything. It essentially makes the automatic headlights worthless. 

Thank You 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

MisterF said:


> - Direct Throttle Response
> (Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
> 1. Control Unit 44
> 2. Adaptations
> ...


This morning I went in to adjust these. I made the change to the Direct Throttle Response item. The Starting Vibration/Torque Limitation was already deactivated. 

It’s definitely not a placebo effect. Now with the throttle adjusted, I can give partial throttle in manual mode from a standstill and the car doesn’t lurch in 1st gear at 3500rpm like it used to. It may have a very very slight hesitation but it’s nothing like it used to be. I’d highly recommend everyone do this right away. Especially because the trans behavior has been such a complaint with many of you.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> This morning I went in to adjust these. I made the change to the Direct Throttle Response item. The Starting Vibration/Torque Limitation was already deactivated.
> 
> It’s definitely not a placebo effect. ... I’d highly recommend everyone do this right away. Especially because the trans behavior has been such a complaint with many of you.


+1 :thumbup:

I changed this in my Alltrack about a year ago and it was a huge improvement. I thought it was only for DSG transmissions so I never thought to try it on the Tiguan. It's definitely smoother.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> I'm interested in a way to disable the power folding mirrors for a particular case.
> 
> When the door is locked, and say I forget something in the car and use the passenger side handle to unlock the car and get it, I don't really want the mirrors to unfold. I just feel (correctly or not) like I'm shortening the life of the mirror folding motor since there are many times that I open the car just to get something out and don't turn on the ignition. I unlock the car and they unfold - then a few seconds later, I lock the car and they have to fold up again.
> 
> So is there a way, for example, to have the mirrors unfold when the start/stop button is pressed to start the car instead of when the car is unlocked (using FOB or either front door)?


Bump.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

I did this coding on my Atlas because I also did not like that the mirrors would unfold each time the car was unlocked.

However I did this in Obd11, not familiar with Ross Tech

When I googled how to do this, the original instructions were for a Golf but still worked on my Atlas


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Rafale said:


> I did this coming on my Atlas because I also did not like that the mirrors would unfold each time the car was unlocked.
> 
> However I did this in Obd11, not familiar with Ross Tech
> 
> When I googled how to do this, the original instructions were for a Golf but still worked on my Atlas


Do you still have the link or instructions handy? I have ODB11 and would like to implement this change. Thanks.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> Do you still have the link or instructions handy? I have ODB11 and would like to implement this change. Thanks.


Go to Central Electrics 09
Adaptations
Look for "spiegelverstellung"
Look for "signalisierung_spiegelanklappung"
Change from active (default) to not active


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Rafale said:


> Go to Central Electrics 09
> Adaptations
> Look for "spiegelverstellung"
> Look for "signalisierung_spiegelanklappung"
> Change from active (default) to not active


Thanks - does this change the mirrors to not unfold/fold at all during unlocking/locking, or does it may them only unfold when starting the ignition? I know there's a setting in the infotainment unit to disable folding altogether.

I think some of us on here would like the mirror to fold up upon locking the car, but only unfold if the ignition is turned on....at least that's what I'd like, if possible.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> Thanks - does this change the mirrors to not unfold/fold at all during unlocking/locking, or does it may them only unfold when starting the ignition? I know there's a setting in the infotainment unit to disable folding altogether.
> 
> I think some of us on here would like the mirror to fold up upon locking the car, but only unfold if the ignition is turned on....at least that's what I'd like, if possible.


You should try it... Here is how it works in my car

If I touch the handle to unlock or use the key fob to unlock, the mirrors DO NOT FOLD OUT.

the mirrors ONLY fold out when I push the start button and put the car on accessory mode so to speak or when I actually start the engine

Of course once the mirrors are folded out, locking the car with the door handle or the key fob will fold the mirrors in.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Rafale said:


> You should try it... Here is how it works in my car
> 
> If I touch the handle to unlock or use the key fob to unlock, the mirrors DO NOT FOLD OUT.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That sounds like exactly what some of us would like. I will test it out soon and post it to the OBD11 thread, and give you credit of course.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Thanks! That sounds like exactly what some of us would like. I will test it out soon and post it to the OBD11 thread, and give you credit of course.


This change makes the puddle lights in the mirrors useless. I’d do it but like having them light up the area at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

moveingfaster said:


> This change makes the puddle lights in the mirrors useless. I’d do it but like having them light up the area at night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true. Although I think they would still function the same when getting out of the car. 

A good "compromise" would be if you unfold the mirrors when unlocking car with the fob (which usually happens at a distance from the car and puddle lights on would be more useful when you approach the car in dim lighting conditions), but if you unlock the car with the door handle (since you're already at the car and puddle lights are less useful), then they don't unfold until ignition is switched on. It would be nice if there was a setting like that.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Hmm, my puddle lights still work with the mirrors unfolded (I think...), I have to double check

I think the puddle lights are dependent on if the car is unlocked and it is dark (light switch in Auto) and not on the mirrors folding out


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Rafale said:


> Hmm, my puddle lights still work with the mirrors unfolded (I think...), I have to double check
> 
> I think the puddle lights are dependent on if the car is unlocked and it is dark (light switch in Auto) and not on the mirrors folding out


By default the puddle lights only work when the mirrors are fully unfolded. You can change it with VCDS or obdelleven to light when they are folded. However until they are full unfolded they don’t really illuminate the ground but more so the door itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just made the change to the mirrors so they don’t unfold until you do ignition on. Will report if I end up not liking it. 

Does anyone know how to enable the fog lights as cornering lights? I have an SEL-P and there’s already an LED inside the headlight housing that takes care of lighting up the corner but couldn’t hurt to also have that fog come on.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Just made the change to the mirrors so they don’t unfold until you do ignition on. Will report if I end up not liking it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to enable the fog lights as cornering lights? I have an SEL-P and there’s already an LED inside the headlight housing that takes care of lighting up the corner but couldn’t hurt to also have that fog come on.


I made the change on mine for the mirrors however the strange thing is it only lasted a day they revert back to “normal” now I’ll have to check. 

I also made the changes for the fog light to make them cornering light but I made that change with Carista. Not sure how to do it with VCDS or obdelleven. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Just made the change to the mirrors so they don’t unfold until you do ignition on. Will report if I end up not liking it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to enable the fog lights as cornering lights? I have an SEL-P and there’s already an LED inside the headlight housing that takes care of lighting up the corner but couldn’t hurt to also have that fog come on.


My GSW's side cornering light would come on 1) when the wheel was turned or 2) the signal was on while driving less than x MPH (sorry, I never knew how fast it really was but about 30 or less). I would like this behavior in my Tiguan as well because all they do is come on if the wheel is turned.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Wilsonium said:


> My GSW's side cornering light would come on 1) when the wheel was turned or 2) the signal was on while driving less than x MPH (sorry, I never knew how fast it really was but about 30 or less). I would like this behavior in my Tiguan as well because all they do is come on if the wheel is turned.


Agreed. A couple CC’s I used to drive did that as well as my mom’s Eos.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So after having made the change to the power folding mirror operation I noticed this morning that my door unlocking setting was reverted back to default. That is, when you go to pull either front door handle open it’ll only unlock that door. I had changed it previously to unlock all doors. So, making that VCDS change thus changed that setting back. So, I went into the menu settings and fixed it again. Now the mirrors operate back to default, which is whenever you unlock the car they unfold. Not sure if there’s a way to have the mirrors stay folded until you press ignition on AND have all the doors unlock when pulling a handle? Le sigh


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey everyone. So after asking around, I have found someone local that is willing to make some changes on my Tig via VCDS. Being unfamiliar with the whole process, Im kind of hesitant at the moment since I do not know this person and he states he doesn't charge VW owners. My question for you all: what type of information does one have access to when a car is scanned? also, is the security of my car vulnerable after it has been scanned, ie: is it possible/easier to steal the vehicle? Thanks for the info.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

justrainwater said:


> Hey everyone. So after asking around, I have found someone local that is willing to make some changes on my Tig via VCDS. Being unfamiliar with the whole process, Im kind of hesitant at the moment since I do not know this person and he states he doesn't charge VW owners. My question for you all: what type of information does one have access to when a car is scanned? also, is the security of my car vulnerable after it has been scanned, ie: is it possible/easier to steal the vehicle? Thanks for the info.


Type of information: The scan will show what control modules are in your car and what their hardware and software versions are. It will also show current coding for those controllers and any stored fault codes. It is also possible (in an extra step) to record all of the adaptation channels available, but this can take some time. There will be no security vulnerabilities and it will not make your car any easier to steal. VCDS cannot read any security information (except for your VIN) and it cannot make any changes to the actual software, it can only change settings. 

Many VCDS owners help other YW owners and do not charge any fee. However, I have met very few who would turn down a few dollars donation or a six-pack of good beer. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Many VCDS owners help other YW owners and do not charge any fee. However, I have met very few who would turn down a few dollars donation or a six-pack of good beer.


FWIW, I used to charge only $20 to do some VCDS tweaks but now that I have the new cable and have to pay for unlimited VIN numbers I’ve raised my fee to $40. Fair amount to charge for 20-30min of time with a cable that costs well over $350 to have unlimited VINs.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> FWIW, I used to charge only $20 to do some VCDS tweaks but now that I have the new cable and have to pay for unlimited VIN numbers I’ve raised my fee to $40. Fair amount to charge for 20-30min of time with a cable that costs well over $350 to have unlimited VINs.


I have never had a set fee. I just tell people to give me whatever they think it is worth. Most people give me between $10 and $40. Very few offer nothing. The only exception is if I need to drive to where a dead car is. The "no fee" thing generally only applies if people can bring their car to where I am and at my convenience. Everybody does things differently. $40 is quite reasonable considering the fact that a dealer will charge somewhere between $100 - $150 just to scan your car. I once had a lady give me $40 to change one bit in her radio coding (a 30 second job). I told her that was too much. She insisted, saying that her dealer wanted $120 to do the same thing (and they even created the issue she wanted fixed).


Have Fun!

Don


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Don and Savvv, thanks for helping put my mind at ease. I have no problem whatsoever paying for someone’s time/services rendered. Glad to see other VW owners doing good deeds. Cheers.


----------



## coredyn (Feb 7, 2016)

*Parking Warning Speed Change*

Has anyone played with the following coding? I am curious if changing the speed on this would effect when the 360 camera can be enabled/disabled alongside the parking sensors. I am not 100% sure what this would effect and if other systems would remain active/inactive in excess of the current 20km/h speed setting. 

Parking Warning Speed Change
Sets the speed where the parking sensors will be disabled.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Adaptation
Shutdown parking aid
Value = 20km/h


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

coredyn said:


> Has anyone played with the following coding? I am curious if changing the speed on this would effect when the 360 camera can be enabled/disabled alongside the parking sensors. I am not 100% sure what this would effect and if other systems would remain active/inactive in excess of the current 20km/h speed setting.
> 
> Parking Warning Speed Change
> Sets the speed where the parking sensors will be disabled.
> ...


I played around with this for the exact same intent you had, but found no noticeable change and changed them back.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Anyone know how to set the DRL's to stay at full power when using them, along with the fog lights?

Have a Euro Switch installed that has the off/auto/DRL/On positions. If I flick it to DRL, the DRLs are at full power. But, when I pull out the knob to turn on the fogs, the DRL then dim to a lower power (about half) and aren't nearly as bright.

I remember on my Touareg, there was a setting in Cent Electronics I believe to have the DRL's stay at 100% power with the fogs on. Can't find that on my Tig tho.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

*HELP*

Can someone please please get me the long code coding for the CA sunroof on a SEL Prem R-line???? I accidently set something wrong and can't find the pic I took of the page. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> Can someone please please get me the long code coding for the CA sunroof on a SEL Prem R-line???? I accidently set something wrong and can't find the pic I took of the page. Thanks in advance.


If you are using VCDS, look in your VCDS\log folder. VCDS logs every change it makes. The information you need should be in there somewhere. Ross-Tech added this "feature" a long time ago to simplify support calls from others who make unintentional or mistaken changes. Ross-Tech should have taken the "pic" for you, you just have to find it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> If you are using VCDS, look in your VCDS\log folder. VCDS logs every change it makes. The information you need should be in there somewhere. Ross-Tech added this "feature" a long time ago to simplify support calls from others who make unintentional or mistaken changes. Ross-Tech should have taken the "pic" for you, you just have to find it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I finally found it. PHEW!!!! Now I cant get the roof to open properly. Tried resetting but nothing.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Found this on the Australian site. 

This is the codes needed to activate dynamic lighting assist 

https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activating-dynamic-light-assist-dla/

Should work on our vehicle with the LED headlights. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So if I read and understood the video correctly, what that function will do is keep the high beams on even when there is oncoming traffic, but it will partially dip the beams just enough to not dazzle them. This would be different than the automatic high beam function where the high beams shut off and come back on when the traffic has passed. Correct?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Savvv said:


> So if I read and understood the video correctly, what that function will do is keep the high beams on even when there is oncoming traffic, but it will partially dip the beams just enough to not dazzle them. This would be different than the automatic high beam function where the high beams shut off and come back on when the traffic has passed. Correct?


Yes, it shapes the beam so it doesn’t dazzle oncoming traffic. When you first start the car you notice how the lights move left and right up-and-down that is the motor that is used to adjust the beam pattern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So I just did this and have an AFS error from the 4B module and a Missing Calibration/Basic Setting fault code. When I went to Basic Settings and tried the Basic headlamp setting function it said Not Running. Is there another Basic Setting that needs run?

Also on the second page at the bottom it states if you have an error to make some coding changes. Where it says to change the Binary state to 03 or 10 that’s the actual two digit value up in the top row correct?


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Has anyone been able to figure this out? I too have a 7-seater and would like the convenience of being able to close the trunk the same way the 5-seater models can.




I have a 5 seater and I do believe mine shows kessy installed. I will double check this evening. 
On a better note, I may have found the light control for the auto lights on. Even though you have late checked in the infotainment center, the default in the ECU is Early. I've changed mine to late and going to test tomorrow. Coding will follow if it works.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

moveingfaster said:


> Found this on the Australian site.
> 
> This is the codes needed to activate dynamic lighting assist
> 
> ...


I did everything on this instruction sheet verbatim. Here’s what I am dealing with currently:










Clearing this brings it back immediately. 

When I go to Basic Settings here’s what I get. Do we need to do a Calibration?










I do have the Dynamic Light Assist available in the Light Settings menu on the radio and it is checked. 

I also have this error on the cluster:










My AFS indeed does not work even though it is checked on the Lighting menu. I also don’t get the cornering lights coming on when I slow and begin to turn. 

After driving around for a bit, here’s what’s what. My low beam angle is now very high. It’s almost like I’m driving around with the high beams on. It doesn’t matter if my brights are turned off, or they’re in the Auto setting where the high beam icon is gray with the letter A inside, they just always appear bright. I can push the stalk forward again and the high beams come on and they’re 50’ in the air. With the setting in both OFF and Auto (grayed out) it took a couple dozen cars going past until someone finally flashed me their high beams. All that time I thought hey, maybe it’s actually working. 

So, at this point, my headlights are all f’ed up and the AFS and cornering light feature doesn’t work. I’m going to restore all of the settings I had previously in an attempt to get it back to how it was originally and make sure my AFS is back. Someone else can give it a go and see what they come up with. 

Blah!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Also, need some help from someone with an SEL-P. Please go to 09 Central Electronics -> Adaptation and type in the words circled in red. Tell me what your default value is. I forget which one I had before I started and the VCDS history log doesn’t show Adaptation changes.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Also, need some help from someone with an SEL-P. Please go to 09 Central Electronics -> Adaptation and type in the words circled in red. Tell me what your default value is. I forget which one I had before I started and the VCDS history log doesn’t show Adaptation changes.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Paul. I was able to finally choose the Acknowledge Basic Settings option in the 4B Module under Basic Settings. That’s what finally cleared the AFS fault on the cluster and brought back my AFS and cornering lights. I was also able to clear the Fault Codes in the 4B module without it coming back immediately. 

So we are back to original settings. Hoping someone can figure this out bc from what they show on that video, it’s freakin cool!


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*Adaptation channels for outside lighting*

Since this seems to cut across rosstech, OBD11 and Carissa and I've not seen any coalesced version of this I though a new thread would work.

Below is a list of the adaptation channels for many(most) of the exterior lights on my MQB 2018 Tiguan SEL-P


Front
Fog: Left=LB45 Right=RB5
Low/Dipped Left=LC5 Right=RB1
High beam: Left=? Right=?
Cornering: Left=? Right=?
DRL/parking: Left=RB2 Right=LB39


Rear
Outboard: Left=LA71 Right=RC8
Inboard: Left=HLC10 Right=HRA65
Reverse: Left=LC11 Right=RA64
High stop=MA57
Plate floods=HA59


Side
Mirror turn: Left=? Right=?
Mirror puddle: Left=? Right=?
Forward amber markers=LB39 (not individually addressable)
Rear red marker: Left=KC3 Right=KC9


Interior
Footwell: Left=? Right=LC72

I'm still trying to locate the missing ones so I can:
a) set the mirror turn signal opposite the main signals (mirror on when front/rear are off)
b) enable the puddle lamps when in reverse (the car turns on the corning lamps in reverse on my car)
c) enable the cornering lamps when high beams are on for even more off-road illumination.
If anyone has locate the control channels I'd love to know about it.


To have the fogs come on with high beams se LB45>C12 and RB5>C13 to "High Beam". If you have high output LEDs in they fog lamp housing it will be daylight in front of the car with all six lights on.

I edited the rear facing and rear side markers to toggle instead of just turn off/on such that the side marker and inboard lamp are on together then the outboard lamp is on alone. Normally the side marker lamp is not part of the turn signals. Also the effect doesn't work when the tail lights are on, it reverts to factory blink pattern.


[video]http://rathersimple.com/blinker.mov[/video]


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Looking at the adaptation map on this eu spec Tiguan, The Leuchte adaptation channels are VERY different from ours even taking the tail lamps out of the equation (EU high line tail lamps are almost like the US spec Atlas tails). Also, the hardware of modules D6 (Light Ctrl. Left 2) and D7 (Light Ctrl. Right 2) is completely different from the US version.

EU version: 7PP-941-572-A
US version: 7P5-941-572-A

That is just the controllers.
I have a distinct feeling that the emitter packs as well, might be different somehow.

I think, sadly, this mod might be beyond our grasp without a hardware AND coding/adaptation change.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I just attempted everything over again and ended up with the same result. No luck with Dynamic Light Assist. It kills the AFS and I’m not even sure if it actually works. 

For some reason making the change wiped out my tweak for the driver memory seat to slide all the way back when I turn off the car and to return to my memory 1 position when I push the ignition. Anyone remember where this is? Couldn’t find it briefly scanning through this thread. Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Savvv said:


> I just attempted everything over again and ended up with the same result. No luck with Dynamic Light Assist. It kills the AFS and I’m not even sure if it actually works.
> 
> For some reason making the change wiped out my tweak for the driver memory seat to slide all the way back when I turn off the car and to return to my memory 1 position when I push the ignition. Anyone remember where this is? Couldn’t find it briefly scanning through this thread. Thanks


1. Control Unit 36
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> Looking at the adaptation map on this eu spec Tiguan, The Leuchte adaptation channels are VERY different from ours even taking the tail lamps out of the equation (EU high line tail lamps are almost like the US spec Atlas tails). Also, the hardware of modules D6 (Light Ctrl. Left 2) and D7 (Light Ctrl. Right 2) is completely different from the US version.
> 
> EU version: 7PP-941-572-A
> US version: 7P5-941-572-A
> ...




SEL Premium LED headlight without DLA. Lens do not has DLA shutter.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/vw-golf-7/spurhalteassistent.php 

Is there a website like this one that is in English??? I don't think I have the time or patience to translate all this German.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> https://www.stemei.de/pages/coding/vw-golf-7/spurhalteassistent.php
> 
> Is there a website like this one that is in English??? I don't think I have the time or patience to translate all this German.


You should be able to use the google translate feature. I just did it and it works fine. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> You should be able to use the google translate feature. I just did it and it works fine.
> 
> Paul
> 
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Beep when opening rear hatch*

To disable the beep in the rear hatch when opening and closing go to Channel 10 Park/steer. Adaptations and search for IDE05274. Change it from active to not active. No more annoying beep..


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill have to try and get this to work. I'm not to tech savvy when it comes to certain things on the computer. Thanks


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

type17volkswagen said:


> Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) confirmed working on my 2018 SE. I used this coding from the Mk7 guide:
> 
> 9-Central Electronics
> 
> ...



Used VCDS to code a friend's 2019, SEL-Premium R-line this evening. Confirmed working on that year and trim.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> Used VCDS to code a friend's 2019, SEL-Premium R-line this evening. Confirmed working on that year and trim.


So does this work in a manner where you park the car, shut it off, and push the turn signal stalk in either direction and that side parking light stays illuminated?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> So does this work in a manner where you park the car, shut it off, and push the turn signal stalk in either direction and that side parking light stays illuminated?


Correct. :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> Correct. :thumbup:


Sweet. Got mine to work as well. Curious which adaptation channel controls the time to leave them on. 30min seems short, but I wouldn’t necessarily want to put it at 3 hours either and be without enough amps to crank the car.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Sweet. Got mine to work as well. Curious which adaptation channel controls the time to leave them on. 30min seems short, but I wouldn’t necessarily want to put it at 3 hours either and be without enough amps to crank the car.


I learned it from THIS GUY'S POST. He did a great job explaining it in the 3rd table he shared. He mentions the option for "Sekunde" (seconds) in the drop down list though there's one for "Stunde" (hours) too. The adaptation channels I used are in his table too.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

Savvv said:


> So does this work in a manner where you park the car, shut it off, and push the turn signal stalk in either direction and that side parking light stays illuminated?


Why would you want this? Isn't the factory setting of having both lights on a better option?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

.:Rjackson said:


> Why would you want this? Isn't the factory setting of having both lights on a better option?


It’s to illuminate the traffic-exposed side of the car only. Aka if you’re parked off to the right you illuminate the left lights so passing traffic sees the car. Plus it’s half the wattage for the battery to power.


----------



## digitalextremes (Jan 16, 2011)

Dana from Ross Tech has very very helpful to me in the past 5-6yrs ago (Don’t know if she still works there)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

type17volkswagen said:


> Used VCDS to code a friend's 2019, SEL-Premium R-line this evening. Confirmed working on that year and trim.


Just did it in my 2018 SEL Premium. Tried it when it was first posted but I guess I was doing something wrong or tired cause I wasn’t able to get it to work then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Savvv said:


> Here’s what I did this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the inner tail light braking, did this make them bright enough to match the outer tail light braking? 

Thanks! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nope. Not even close


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Mod for TIGUAN SEL-P with *FENDER* audio system. Change coding in 47 module from *22*00000000AAAAAA000000000000 to *12*00000000AAAAAA000000000000, and you get dynaudio surround audio settings.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I did everything on this instruction sheet verbatim. Here’s what I am dealing with currently:
> 
> I do have the Dynamic Light Assist available in the Light Settings menu on the radio and it is checked.
> 
> ...


*NAR Tiguan do not have DLA (Dynamic Light Assist) !!!!!* You need another headlights, with DLA lens shutter. You need restore back coding, and set BASIC SETTINGS with another tool (ODIS)


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Vasia01 said:


> Mod for TIGUAN SEL-P with *FENDER* audio system. Change coding in 47 module from *22*00000000AAAAAA000000000000 to *12*00000000AAAAAA000000000000, and you get dynaudio surround audio settings.




Is there improved sound?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pathfin9 said:


> For the inner tail light braking, did this make them bright enough to match the outer tail light braking?
> 
> Thanks!


NOT POSSIBLE. Inner tail light has only 1 bright level. Outer Tail Light/Brake Light has 10x LED, 0.4 W (tail light)/8W (brake), inner 12x LED, 2W (tail light)


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Is there improved sound?


Yes. Sound better. Next step - DYNAUDIO surround central speaker.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Vasia01 said:


> *NAR Tiguan do not have DLA (Dynamic Light Assist) !!!!!* You need another headlights, with DLA lens shutter. You need restore back coding, and set BASIC SETTINGS with another tool (ODIS)


Yep, already kinda figured this out and went back to original coding. 



Vasia01 said:


> Yes. Sound better. Next step - DYNAUDIO surround central speaker.


Where would this be located in the car?

Edit- so how would the Dynaudio controls make a Fender system sound better? Do the Euro Tiguans not get a Fender system? I’m hesitant to change the coding that controls a fender system to one that controls Dynaudio that may operate under some different parameters.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

European VW cars has DYNAUDIO, NAR cars - FENDER.

Central speaker:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Right, so why would one with a fender system change the control features to Dynaudio brand?

And I was wondering if that cubby location would be where the center speak could go. Albeit I’d prefer the storage space to the speaker. Plus, I’m sure there isn’t a harness just hanging out under the dash to plug in that speaker.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Dynaudio has DSP, Fender - no. The sound system has the same part numbers.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Ooh... now i have to go dig under the dash storage area and see if the wiring exists for that speaker.

Just for reference purposes. Part numbers for the speaker/trim are as follows.
Trim (TITAN BLACK): 5NC 858 122 81U
Mounting base plate: 5NC 858 161
Speaker Assy: 3G0 035 415 D
Speaker mounting screws (NEED 3X): N 906 986 06


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> Mod for TIGUAN SEL-P with *FENDER* audio system. Change coding in 47 module from *22*00000000AAAAAA000000000000 to *12*00000000AAAAAA000000000000, and you get dynaudio surround audio settings.


Anyone know if/how this can be done using OBD11?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Right, so why would one with a fender system change the control features to Dynaudio brand?
> 
> And I was wondering if that cubby location would be where the center speak could go. Albeit I’d prefer the storage space to the speaker. Plus, I’m sure there isn’t a harness just hanging out under the dash to plug in that speaker.


Looks like it's preset EQ settings. I'd imagine, if the speakers are the same, minus the center speaker, it just makes it easier to set the sound to your preference or music type based upon the pic I see.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Error


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks like it's preset EQ settings. I'd imagine, if the speakers are the same, minus the center speaker, it just makes it easier to set the sound to your preference or music type based upon the pic I see.


I can agree with that. But to say the system sounds better...the only way it begins to sound better is with better speakers or more speakers. If my presets are where I want them to be then going with a pre-programmed preset is just going to sound different. Could be better or worse depending on what my settings are.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Awesome thanks! I will try this later tonight.
> 
> A little to-do list for anyone interested in some homework/research. I was trying to find a few things to change the other night with little luck:
> 
> ...


Anyone able to work these out yet?

Also, I want that alarm disabled when the car is running and I open the driver door.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have few modules on our 2019 SEL that are not "supported" in VCDS yet. For example, door modules.
I'm wondering if others see this as well. I might just send my channel maps and full scan to Ross Tech


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have few modules on our 2019 SEL that are not "supported" in VCDS yet. For example, door modules.
> I'm wondering if others see this as well. I might just send my channel maps and full scan to Ross Tech


What interface do you have? There are a few controllers in new VWs that require either a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface. The older "legacy" interfaces like the HEX-USB+CAN can't access some controllers.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> What interface do you have? There are a few controllers in new VWs that require either a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface. The older "legacy" interfaces like the HEX-USB+CAN can't access some controllers.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yep, I had HEX-USB+CAN for years but sold it and bought HEX-V2 when my wife got 2019 Tiguan. So I have the latest interface, I think I'll just email my channels maps to Ross Tech and see how soon they be able to add support.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yep, I had HEX-USB+CAN for years but sold it and bought HEX-V2 when my wife got 2019 Tiguan. So I have the latest interface, I think I'll just email my channels maps to Ross Tech and see how soon they be able to add support.


If you haven't already tried it, there is a beta version available (19.1.2) that might already have the support you need. If not, you are right to email RT.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

OEMplusCC said:


> I'm wondering if others see this as well.


I helped another vortex member and long time friend with his 2019 SEL-P. In fact I had upgraded to a HEX-V2 just to be able to help him after we found my 2004 (yes!) cable wouldn't read any controllers on his. With the V2 we were able to read all the control modules, even the doors. I'd reach out to them for support. There may just be some issue with the settings on yours.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone with VCDS disable NAR restrictions for their headlights? 

Any issues?

Did you like them?

Found this thread that also has a video tutorial on how to achieve: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...sabling-NAR-Restrictions-for-Headlights/page2

#36 the person is trying with OBD11 and couldn’t get it to recalibrate

I saw here someone tried to turn on DLA (NA model doesn’t have the shutters), but my question is DLA related to other settings such as:

Rain light 
City light 
Highway light 
Fog light assist 
Intersection light with route data

I’ve tried searching and the results on Tapatalk have been screwy recently. Sometimes you click the thread it’s found and it takes you a completely different thread. So I apologize in advance if this info is located somewhere else in the Tiguan forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone with VCDS disable NAR restrictions for their headlights?
> 
> Any issues?
> 
> ...



I have tried enabling the Rain/City/Highway lights and it seems that those modes require some other things enabled in order to work correctly. I believe that module 4B has some 

According to the ROW marketing documents, the modes change the low beam headlamp aim at low/mid/high speeds and in the rain. City is supposed to keep the lights very low, to prevent dazzling oncoming traffic and putting the lights in peoples' mirrors. Highway is supposed to raise them a bit at high speeds to give a bit more view but not quite as much as a full high beam. These modes activate automatically while driving and are triggered by certain speed ranges. Rain light is supposed to move the left (on left hand drive vehicles) headlamp towards the right a bit and downward so you create less glare for oncoming traffic. Obviously, this mode enables when the car senses rain.

I have successfully enabled the Intersection lighting with route data. This turns on the cornering lamps on both sides as you approach an intersection and as you pass the intersection, they fade away. I'd say that they activate correctly about 90% of the time in/around NYC. This function depends on accurate GPS map data to identify intersections and as VWoA is basically refusing to provide map updates for the NA market, you get what you've got. If your area is well mapped, you're golden, but if not, intersection lights may come on early/late or not at all. ROW owners get free map updates for the life of the vehicle (likely due to the fact that these features depend on map data) that can be quickly downloaded to an SDcard or even be updated via the WiFi/cellular data that the ROW Tiguans have available.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see controller 55 is not present so I’m in 4B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*****These exact settings apply to 2019 models. 2018 models proceed with caution****

Here’s a quick write up, and it looks successful but need to see how it responds in rain. 

55 - looks like no longer present

Went to 4B per comments found during search and went into Long Coding. 

It doesn’t appear you have to turn off NAR restrictions as seen in the thread I mentioned earlier. That was my starting point based upon the Golf MKVII thread and the YouTube video by Thomas Banks for instructions on how to get these features. 

So first off don’t apply or think based upon the first checked off entry this is something you want to uncheck per terminology used in the Golf/YouTube video. This from what I can tell has nothing to do with NAR restrictions. 










If you think you want to uncheck Headlight Regulation you’ll get the same error SAVV experienced when trying to turn on DLA on a NA Tiguan. If you do this, you will need to follow his steps to clear the error. 

Turn on what you like such as City and/or Rain light. I didn’t turn on All-weather, since the laptop was down to 5% and I have fogs. 

Next I turned on Intersection Light with route data. Corner lights come on during approach to an intersection and fade away as you pass an intersection. 










While in the first image highway light is already enabled, I found this downstream and was disabled. 










I enabled highway light and when I got up to 55/60 I could see a little further down the road, it’s a subtle raise, but is noticeable. 

I’m lucky to have some winding roads in my neighborhood and I can tell you after these changes the lights follow the steering wheel much farther than the default. 

Very happy with the results. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I enabled highway light and when I got up to 55/60 I could see a little further down the road, it’s a subtle raise, but is noticeable.
> 
> I’m lucky to have some winding roads in my neighborhood and I can tell you after these changes the lights follow the steering wheel much farther than the default.
> 
> ...


Excellent sleuthing! I'll add it to my lists.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> Excellent sleuthing! I'll add it to my lists.


You’re welcome, I searched and searched for anything resembling what I saw in the Golf thread about making these capabilities come alive. From what I saw and doing test drives at night before and after changes it appears it’s all sitting there under 4B, just not enabled. 

May turn on predictive_afs to see how it works. Looks pretty cool considering predictive route data is enabled by default. Essentially if you’re in let’s say an S curve as you exit the first curve based upon route data the system will predict where the lights should move towards as you enter a curve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I took a look at the MIB Car Settings and this is the new list. 










I have HBA turned on through coding using 

Controller 09 - Central Electronics
16 - Security Access - enter 31347
10 - Adaptations
• (5)-Assistenzlichtfunktionen-Fernlichtassistent Reset
• Wert anpassen: "nicht aktiv" [standard = "aktiv", d.h. Fernlichtassistent bei "Zündung aus" deaktiviert]
*
By doing this, if your light-switch is in the Auto position when you start the car, HBA will be automatically enabled (White headlight symbol on the dash).

I noticed when I tapped on Light Assist to uncheck the icon on my dash for HBA turned off. If I tap it again to check that box nothing happens. I bet if I enable Bit 6 in screenshot below, tapping that option would turn it back on. I say this since apparently the function sees that the HBA is on. Now when I flick the stalk to get the icon back nothing happens to the setting on the MIB. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tested turning on HBA through bit 6 on Byte 11 and get AFS error so had to perform the same steps as SAVV again to clear. Now, I don’t know why this would be or if it’s a conflict between turning it on through Cent Electr or if it’s something entirely different that’s integrated within AFS? 

Read about predictive_afs (very cool), so I tried to enable and also got AFS error. So the lesson is don’t get greedy, ha!

Maybe there is something else downline it needs for predictive_afs, but from what I read it didn’t sound like it for someone else that turned it on in their Tiguan. May read more into it and join the group I found and ask what the person did to get it functioning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Adaptive front lighting error? I can't figure out where the SAVV instructions are?? What an I missing?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Adaptive front lighting error? I can't figure out where the SAVV instructions are?? What an I missing?


Post 353 and 354, but I’ll reply to your PM with the info condensed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Predictive_afs in 4B after testing and searching for more info and it appears predictive_afs is tied to DLA not the NA AFS system we have in our Tiguan. The ROW model appears from threads I found where it was turned on in Tiguans worked in Australia with no issues as I had when I tested. So DO NOT try to enable in 4B, or you’ll need to follow the steps SAVV found to clear. 

High Beam Assist, enabled in 4B from what I can gather is that it’s the DLA version that allows the shutters block out the high beam when there is on coming traffic. Since it too will throw the same error that SAVV and I both experienced. Once again if you enable this, you will get the AFS error and have to follow the steps to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So, I tried a few things here. I did the Rain Light and Intersection Light in Long Coding and it gave me the same AFS error as when I tried to activate the DLA. So, I had to go back and uncheck them both and do the Basic Settings restore again per Post #353/354. Not sure why I’m getting that error and you aren’t. 

Also, I tried enabling the cornering lights via fog lights. My wife’s Atlas does it, and I know my SEL-P Tiguan has cornering lights in the headlamps but I figured it’d be cool to have the fogs work like the Atlas where the light comes on when the blinker is on and you’re approaching the turn. However, when I activated it, my passenger fog was constantly on when the headlight switch was in Auto. Weird. I did:
Leuchte12NL Lichfunktion B12 and 13NL B13 from Not Active to Abbiegelicht links/rechts respectively. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> So, I tried a few things here. I did the Rain Light and Intersection Light in Long Coding and it gave me the same AFS error as when I tried to activate the DLA. So, I had to go back and uncheck them both and do the Basic Settings restore again per Post #353/354. Not sure why I’m getting that error and you aren’t.
> 
> Also, I tried enabling the cornering lights via fog lights. My wife’s Atlas does it, and I know my SEL-P Tiguan has cornering lights in the headlamps but I figured it’d be cool to have the fogs work like the Atlas where the light comes on when the blinker is on and you’re approaching the turn. However, when I activated it, my passenger fog was constantly on when the headlight switch was in Auto. Weird. I did:
> Leuchte12NL Lichfunktion B12 and 13NL B13 from Not Active to Abbiegelicht links/rechts respectively.
> ...


There’s apparently some difference between model year 18 and 19, as Zabes64 had similar issues. What those are, I don’t know specifically. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Also, I tried enabling the cornering lights via fog lights. My wife’s Atlas does it, and I know my SEL-P Tiguan has cornering lights in the headlamps but I figured it’d be cool to have the fogs work like the Atlas where the light comes on when the blinker is on and you’re approaching the turn. However, when I activated it, my passenger fog was constantly on when the headlight switch was in Auto.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I don't know what you might be doing wrong, but I have an SE with factory fog lights. It has cornering lights by default. However, their operation seems to have nothing to do with whether or not the blinker is used. If I am driving at under about 25mph and I turn the steering wheel, the cornering light comes on. No blinker necessary.
As for why your fog is on whenever the headlights are set to auto - that sounds like a coding (or adaptation) problem. Except for the cornering lights, my fogs are off unless I turn them on (and fog is extremely rare where I live).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> There’s apparently some difference between model year 18 and 19, as Zabes64 had similar issues. What those are, I don’t know specifically.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run



Suggestion SAVV - If you get admaps from both vehicles and compare them it would show the differences. Then you'd just need to figure out if the differences were intentional (ones you made on purpose) coding choices or not.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

*2018 tiguan vagcom coding aid*

I am looking to get some help on coding for my tiguan. I retrofitted the digital cockpit to my sel and it works perfectly. My only problem is the nav on the screen I cant for the life of me get it to work. I followed the all track diy but was not successful. The mib in my tiguan at least did not have the fiber optic port in use was a blank in it. I ran the harness from the mib and the cluster but still not working. I am hoping someone with a digital cockpit from the factory would be able to supply there coding from 17 and 5f?


----------



## Coffeuk01 (Sep 24, 2018)

adema69 said:


> I am looking to get some help on coding for my tiguan. I retrofitted the digital cockpit to my sel and it works perfectly. My only problem is the nav on the screen I cant for the life of me get it to work. I followed the all track diy but was not successful. The mib in my tiguan at least did not have the fiber optic port in use was a blank in it. I ran the harness from the mib and the cluster but still not working. I am hoping someone with a digital cockpit from the factory would be able to supply there coding from 17 and 5f?


How hard and expensive was it to add the digital cockpit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> ... but I figured it’d be cool to have the fogs work like the Atlas where the light comes on when the blinker is on and you’re approaching the turn. However, when I activated it, my passenger fog was constantly on when the headlight switch was in Auto. Weird.





JSWTDI09 said:


> However, their operation seems to have nothing to do with whether or not the blinker is used. If I am driving at under about 25mph and I turn the steering wheel, the cornering light comes on. No blinker necessary.


The cornering fogs should do both. They should activate at low speed cornering like Don mentioned, as well as at a stop when the turn signal is activated.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

adema69 said:


> I am looking to get some help on coding for my tiguan. I retrofitted the digital cockpit to my sel and it works perfectly. My only problem is the nav on the screen I cant for the life of me get it to work. I followed the all track diy but was not successful. The mib in my tiguan at least did not have the fiber optic port in use was a blank in it. I ran the harness from the mib and the cluster but still not working. I am hoping someone with a digital cockpit from the factory would be able to supply there coding from 17 and 5f?


Not my Tiguan but here is 2018 SEL P from ross tech forum

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?14100-2018-VW-Tiguan-SEL-Premium-Auto-Scan


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Vehicle: 2019 SEL-P R-Line with a build month of 12/18

So I made a number of changes the other day, and most I had no issues with, but I ran into problems with "Starting Vibration Reduction". I was unable to find the channel in the 03 ABS controller.

AdpMap of 03:

```
;SW:5Q0-614-517-DE   HW:5Q0-614-517-AD ---  ABS Brakes
;Component:ESC           H25 0524, Coding:0BFA6BA454261B6FC5790301A2CB49D0D62AD8A3C045927C38415058C2AA420B002864121A1C230935351919323200
;EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB,037009,EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_037_VW37.rod
;Wednesday,10,April,2019,17:09:39:55603
;VCDS Version: Beta 19.1.2 (x64)  Data version: 20190131 DS301.0
;VCID: 77ABEAE24F40D78F999-8023

IDE00001-Production mode,not active ,3
IDE00252-Brake system vacuum pump,5 ,1
IDE00820-Activating and deactivating all development messages,0 ,1
IDE01763-Dimming,activated ,1
IDE02332-Deactivate production mode,Deactivating ,3
IDE03493-Driver door status,activated ,1
IDE03659-Roller test bench mode,Manual activation: possible ,1
IDE04456-Brake disk drying,Medium ,1
IDE04508-Hydraulic brake booster,8 ,1
IDE04643-Overboost in brake system,activated ,1
IDE04645-Electromechanical parking brake,not activated ,1
IDE04774-Vehicle and trailer stabilization,not activated ,1
IDE04871-Dynamic starting assist,normal ,1
IDE04939-Tire pressure monitoring display,2 ,1
IDE04944-Brake pedal evaluation,activated ,1
IDE04949-Engine drag torque control,activated ,1
IDE04951-Brake booster,4 ,1
IDE04952-Braking torque boost for distance regulation,3 ,1
IDE05055-Hydraulic brake assistant,normal ,1
IDE05057-Brake prefill,activated ,1
IDE05161-Straight ahead brake stabilization,activated ,1
IDE05263-AUTO HOLD functionality,not activated ,1
IDE05264-AUTO HOLD increase threshold: reduced tensioning force,0 %,1
IDE05265-AUTO HOLD increase threshold: full tensioning force,10 %,1
IDE05286-Expanded electronic differential lock,Strong ,1
IDE05711-Automatic application during engine stalling,activated ,1
IDE06137-IDE04772-Monitoring of functional lights-Indicator light in the button for electromech. parking brake,7 ,2
IDE06137-IDE05333-Monitoring of functional lights-Indicator light in AUTO HOLD button,7 ,2
IDE06139-AUTO HOLD slippage recognition,activated ,1
IDE06425-Roller test bench mode: functional,not activated ,1
IDE06505-Electromechanical parking brake: delay level,6 ,1
IDE07006-Tire pressure monitoring display: tire selection,2 ,1
IDE07292-Brake pre-filling,completed successfully ,1
IDE07565-ABS in lower speed range,activated ,1
IDE07848-Thresholds for brake performance,activated ,1
IDE12030-Rough road optimization,activated ,1
MAS00122-Electronic Stability Program,not activated ,1
MAS00970-Running manufacturer number,activated ,1
MAS01180-AUTO HOLD functional status,Last setting ,1
MAS01299-Offroad,0 ,1
MAS02080-XCP calibration protocol,not activated ,1
MAS02138-Hill-start assistant,normal ,1
MAS02666-Seat belt buckle scan,activated ,1
MAS09008-MAS00988-Plausibility check-Reverse gear,activated ,3
MAS09008-MAS09009-Plausibility check-Neutral gear sensor,activated ,3
MAS09008-MAS10668-Plausibility check-Clutch movement,activated ,3
MAS11606-Electromechanical parking brake: emergency braking,activated ,1
ENG118148-Developer_Function_1,0 ,1
ENG130301-Developer_Function_121,not activated ,1
ENG122844-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_1-X1,0 ,12
ENG122844-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_1-X2,10 ,12
ENG122844-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_1-X3,50 ,12
ENG122844-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_1-X4,100 ,12
ENG122844-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_1-X5,220 ,12
ENG122844-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_1-X6,253 ,12
ENG122844-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_1-Y1,6 ,12
ENG122844-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_1-Y2,6 ,12
ENG122844-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_1-Y3,8 ,12
ENG122844-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_1-Y4,12 ,12
ENG122844-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_1-Y5,80 ,12
ENG122844-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_1-Y6,100 ,12
ENG122845-ENG101574-dimming_characteristic_2-X1,0 ,12
ENG122845-ENG99557-dimming_characteristic_2-X2,10 ,12
ENG122845-ENG102140-dimming_characteristic_2-X3,50 ,12
ENG122845-ENG102936-dimming_characteristic_2-X4,100 ,12
ENG122845-ENG103548-dimming_characteristic_2-X5,220 ,12
ENG122845-ENG113992-dimming_characteristic_2-X6,253 ,12
ENG122845-ENG99777-dimming_characteristic_2-Y1,6 ,12
ENG122845-ENG100480-dimming_characteristic_2-Y2,6 ,12
ENG122845-ENG100773-dimming_characteristic_2-Y3,8 ,12
ENG122845-ENG100631-dimming_characteristic_2-Y4,12 ,12
ENG122845-ENG102174-dimming_characteristic_2-Y5,80 ,12
ENG122845-ENG113993-dimming_characteristic_2-Y6,100 ,12


Elapsed Time: 00:16
```
I've also been trying to enable WIFI on my Discover Media, using instructions found here: https://tools.0xff.com.ar/vag/vcds-vw-golf-mk7.html#tweak-caa91eee-b62c-4415-9732-57696d0ce523, and I get the WLAN menu, but it's greyed out and unselectable.

AdpMap of 5F not included due to post character limit, but here's the part numbers: SW:3Q0-035-876-B HW:3Q0-035-876-B

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Vehicle: 2019 SEL-P R-Line with a build month of 12/18
> 
> So I made a number of changes the other day, and most I had no issues with, but I ran into problems with "Starting Vibration Reduction". I was unable to find the channel in the 03 ABS controller.
> 
> ...


WiFi is not part of the NA model here in the states from what I recall. That model of MIB is ROW. So while the software may be present and you see the menus for WiFi, since the hardware isn’t present the controls are grayed out. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> WiFi is not part of the NA model here in the states from what I recall. That model of MIB is ROW. So while the software may be present and you see the menus for WiFi, since the hardware isn’t present the controls are grayed out.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I was hoping that since the Atlas here in the US has Wifi on the Discover Media, and a number of people with RoW systems have enabled it when it wasn't even available as a factory option that the hardware would be present.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> I was hoping that since the Atlas here in the US has Wifi on the Discover Media, and a number of people with RoW systems have enabled it when it wasn't even available as a factory option that the hardware would be present.


I’ll have to find it but someone in the Atlas thread stated that while WiFi was marketed here in the States, it’s still not supported. I can only assume that version of the MIB in the Atlas is from ROW inventory to provide in car WiFi. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll have to find it but someone in the Atlas thread stated that while WiFi was marketed here in the States, it’s still not supported. I can only assume that version of the MIB in the Atlas is from ROW inventory to provide in car WiFi.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


My info came from this thread, where multiple people have been able to get it all working: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...iversal-Tablet-Mounts-with-VW-Media-Share-App

Also, VW Media Control app is available in the US App Store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vw-media-control-usa/id1370668364?mt=8


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct and the people I see that got it to work are ones with an Atlas. Saw no Tiguans when I saw that thread. The only vehicle with “WiFi” is the Atlas, but it’s really WLAN and it’s not enabled yet. To have true WiFi like other manufacturers you need Internet. Car-net doesn’t support that capability from what I’ve seen or read. 

Since you see the controls, the software has that loaded and you turned it on through coding, but since the hardware is either not there or rendered useless from the factory everything is grayed out. I see the steps from tools.0xff.com.ar for a Golf GTI MK7. 

The display you see is just a display, the brains are in the glovebox. So even if the brains has the same part number, you may have different firmware between the Atlas and our Tiguans. Preventing access to the hardware if it’s even there. 



Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct and the people I see that got it to work are ones with an Atlas. Saw no Tiguans when I saw that thread. The only vehicle with “WiFi” is the Atlas, but it’s really WLAN and it’s not enabled yet. To have true WiFi like other manufacturers you need Internet. Car-net doesn’t support that capability from what I’ve seen or read.
> 
> Since you see the controls, the software has that loaded and you turned it on through coding, but since the hardware is either not there or rendered useless from the factory everything is grayed out. I see the steps from tools.0xff.com.ar for a Golf GTI MK7.
> 
> ...


Yeah, only Atlases in that thread. Just hoping that VW pulled one of their typical moves and just turned something off (like with Adaptive lane tracking, rain closure, easy exit seats, etc.). WLAN is what I'm looking for, not a built in mobile hotspot.

I do know that the display is just that, a display, and that the actual infotainment unit is the module in the glovebox. If it does turn out that the WLAN hardware is actually missing from the Discover Media units in the Tiguan maybe I'll just keep my eyes out for a wrecked Atlas. One is bound to show up sooner or later. Should be a very easy swap.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Yeah, only Atlases in that thread. Just hoping that VW pulled one of their typical moves and just turned something off (like with Adaptive lane tracking, rain closure, easy exit seats, etc.). WLAN is what I'm looking for, not a built in mobile hotspot.
> 
> I do know that the display is just that, a display, and that the actual infotainment unit is the module in the glovebox. If it does turn out that the WLAN hardware is actually missing from the Discover Media units in the Tiguan maybe I'll just keep my eyes out for a wrecked Atlas. One is bound to show up sooner or later. Should be a very easy swap.


Curious, what are you using do to changes? I know this is the VCDS thread, but at times there is some mixing of platforms. 

Figured you knew that, but just in case I threw it out there. Yea should be an easy swap. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious, what are you using do to changes? I know this is the VCDS thread, but at times there is some mixing of platforms.
> 
> Figured you knew that, but just in case I threw it out there. Yea should be an easy swap.
> 
> ...


I'm using VCDS with a HEX-V2. I'm a bit of a tinkerer, and plan to spend a lot of time seeing what else I can tweak/enable beyond the standard changes everyone makes. I figured VCDS was much better suited to that than OBDEleven, or any of the other options that have popped up.

To be honest I don't really *need* the WLAN, I just wanted something new to play with, and it would be fun to have Media Control available for road trip passengers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea VCDS, maybe something might be in the beta version for you what you’re looking for?

Yea, for my wife yes, for the 2 and 4 year old in my car, nope, ha!


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea VCDS, maybe something might be in the beta version for you what you’re looking for?
> 
> Yea, for my wife yes, for the 2 and 4 year old in my car, nope, ha!
> 
> ...


I'm running the Beta already, but there is a lot of info in there that isn't in the standard release yet.

No kids here, just a wife and road-tripping friends!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> I'm running the Beta already, but there is a lot of info in there that isn't in the standard release yet.
> 
> No kids here, just a wife and road-tripping friends!


If by chance it’s available just buried somewhere in the beta, then that’s perfect for your passengers. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Fog lights on with high beam lights?*

Driving on country roads at it would be nice to have fog lights on to illuminate the sides of the road to spot deer and other critters. However, when they are switched on, the fog lights only illuminate with the low beams and turn off with the high beams. The problem is that the high beams don't provide much illumination to the sides even though they are good straight ahead, much less than the low beams.

Is there any coding that can make the fog lights remain on with the high beams?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

pbrowne said:


> Driving on country roads at it would be nice to have fog lights on to illuminate the sides of the road to spot deer and other critters. However, when they are switched on, the fog lights only illuminate with the low beams and turn off with the high beams. The problem is that the high beams don't provide much illumination to the sides even though they are good straight ahead, much less than the low beams.
> 
> Is there any coding that can make the fog lights remain on with the high beams?


Yes, I've done this with my Tig and love it. I purchased the Carista OBD2 plug for $20, and then subscribed to the app for $40, made my modifications, and then cancelled the membership. So it only cost $20.

Learn more by reading the Carista thread here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9279977-Carista-Thread


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm looking to accomplish exactly the same result, but lease clarify:

What controller are you accessing to make these changes? Any security code needed?

When you wrote _To have the fogs come on with high beams se LB45>C12 and RB5>C13 to "High Beam"_, are you saying to change: 

Front​*Fog: Left=LB45 Right=RB5*
Low/Dipped Left=LC5 Right=RB1
High beam: Left=? Right=?
Cornering: Left=? Right=?
DRL/parking: Left=RB2 Right=LB39
​to
​Front
*Fog: Left=C12 Right=C13*
Low/Dipped Left=LC5 Right=RB1
High beam: Left=? Right=?
Cornering: Left=? Right=?
DRL/parking: Left=RB2 Right=LB39
​
​


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

pbrowne said:


> Driving on country roads at it would be nice to have fog lights on to illuminate the sides of the road to spot deer and other critters. However, when they are switched on, the fog lights only illuminate with the low beams and turn off with the high beams. The problem is that the high beams don't provide much illumination to the sides even though they are good straight ahead, much less than the low beams.
> 
> Is there any coding that can make the fog lights remain on with the high beams?


You can't drive in fog with the high beams on. Why are the low beams not adequate?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Follow up to AFS changes, and a good video to watch on what AFS can do for you. 

https://youtu.be/Cu_0G9QtAMo

Here is what I’m seeing through testing per the following settings I turned on in my prior post on changes made in 4B on a 2019 SEL-P, and what the video above demonstrates. Now this is info from the manufacturer HELLA, and I understand VAG is more advanced (how I don’t know, other than during testing on a highway at 70+ mph and seen with passenger as confirmation). 

Rain light - tried to test tonight in the country of western PA, and since there are no markings and no road lighting I was on High Beams the vast majority of the drive. 

City light - Corner lights and wider beam are present when in a city/urban area and helps illuminate as expected. 

Highway light - tested on a major highway, and at 70+ mph the beam pattern matches the video at 2:00. 

Intersection light with route data - when driving through neighborhoods and I come up to an intersection, even if no stop sign present, corner lights fade in coming towards the intersection and after passing the intersection they fade out.

Based upon where I live, driving around my neighborhood the beam pattern matches the Town Light function from the video (1:04). 

Tonight driving in the country and when high beams weren’t on, the light pattern matches Country light from the video (1:29). 

Dynamic Bend Light (1:39), this is more prominent with changes made and great in the country. The lenses have far greater range in turns than the default. 

Motorway/Highway Light (2:00), observation at 70 mph, the beam pattern matches exactly as shown in the video, but the Tiguan also demonstrated as it gained on the car in front the beam pulled back/in as to not distract the driver in front. Once back up to speed and with distance increase between my Tiguan and a car ahead the beam pushed forward to maximum length until another car got within range. Once again the beam was shortened as to not distract the driver ahead. 

Adverse weather light (2:11), in the country I believe per the video I did see this pattern when high beams weren’t activated. Granted this was brief. I have yet to test in city/town, but based upon all that I’m seeing I expect reduced glare when there is rain. 

In all, compared to the default settings and the poor visibility rating most cars receive, and if I recall the Tiguan being rated Poor, these changes greatly improve the cars visibility. After making these changes, and seeing how much it’s easier to drive at night, it’s not that the Tiguan and other cars are truly Poor in nighttime visibility, it’s really the result of us in America behind in technological capabilities. As you can read in the following article I came across a few days ago. 

https://jalopnik.com/our-headlights-are-trash-and-we-need-to-make-them-bette-1834082657

I highly recommend these changes if you’re disappointed in the nighttime visibility. Keep in mind if you have a 2018 model the changes I made may create errors. Also if you have fog lights, do not turn on fog light assist, unless you enjoy clearing errors. 




Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

We need to get some coding compared. It’d be nice to enable all of these features without errors. Not sure what happened on the 2019 vs the 2018.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

pbrowne said:


> Driving on country roads at it would be nice to have fog lights on to illuminate the sides of the road to spot deer and other critters. However, when they are switched on, the fog lights only illuminate with the low beams and turn off with the high beams. The problem is that the high beams don't provide much illumination to the sides even though they are good straight ahead, much less than the low beams.
> 
> Is there any coding that can make the fog lights remain on with the high beams?


I did this with rosstech. From the factory I was able to make fogs come on with both locked and momentary high-beam. After the dealer worked on my sunroof ambient lighting the same settings only let me enable fogs with locked mode for hight beams. Best I can tell they upgraded the lighting/BCM software and there's something else I need to tweak to get momentary to also have fogs on.
The car is back at the dealer right now, within two weeks of them messing with it the AFS and auto-light systems failed.

FYI: I have aftermarket LEDs in my fogs, got them from DDM tuning and it's like daylight in front of my car with all six lights on.


----------



## flyiingsparrow (Jul 22, 2010)

Be careful and be sure you’re complying with your state laws. Many states only allow 4 lights to be lit on the front of the car at a time. That’s why fog lights automatically turn off on any car stock when you flip the high beams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> We need to get some coding compared. It’d be nice to enable all of these features without errors. Not sure what happened on the 2019 vs the 2018.


Savvv, did you make your settings the same as mine per the screenshots I provided in my initial post for Bytes 10, 11, & 12 for controller 4B? As mentioned earlier I have fogs so I didn’t do All-weather enabled and everything else under Byte 10 is for cars with true DLA. Same thing for items not checked off in Byte 11. It is possible software/firmware and/or possibly hardware somewhere along the line of making AFS work is different between the 2018 & 2019 models. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

In addition to the above comment about laws, contrary to how it appears, having your fog lights on with your high beams actually reduces your ability to see. The close-up light is bouncing back from the road to your eyes at a much higher intensity than the light from your high beams is reflecting off distant objects.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

flyiingsparrow said:


> Be careful and be sure you’re complying with your state laws. Many states only allow 4 lights to be lit on the front of the car at a time. That’s why fog lights automatically turn off on any car stock when you flip the high beams....


Wrong, wrong, wrong. The fogs don't function with the highbeams because the highbeams are not used in fog due to the glare.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

flyiingsparrow said:


> Be careful and be sure you’re complying with your state laws. Many states only allow 4 lights to be lit on the front of the car at a time. That’s why fog lights automatically turn off on any car stock when you flip the high beams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, most people only use fog lights in fog and your highbeams in fog blind yourself. Living in Phoenix, AZ where fog happens for maybe 5 minutes a year that's not an issue, but offroad you can never have too much light.

To the comment about fog lights preventing the abilty to see further down the road, I've not found that to be an issue at all. The fogs are set for a very short projection forward but provide a VERY wide pattern to see along the side of the road. While I've used the adaptations to do this, my end goal is to put in a set of nice small switches in the overhead so that I can lock the fogs on, toggle on with high beams or "normal' mode controlled by the headlight switch. It'll take a few solid state relays and fancy wiring but I think it would be worth it. I'm looking hard at the three way rotating selector switches at: http://us.idec.com/Common/Download.aspx?d=374830


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

pbrowne said:


> I'm looking to accomplish exactly the same result, but lease clarify:
> 
> What controller are you accessing to make these changes? Any security code needed?
> 
> ...


Central Electric
Each of the channels has several "sub-channels" that starts with a letter followed with a number, A-E I recall.
You won't change the one that's already assigned, but one of the others.

Ex: If LB45>A1 is set to fog, you would change LB45>B2 to high beam, this tells the BCM that the left fog should also be used for hight beam.
It all makes more sense if you can see it in rosstech. My car's in the shop now but I'll put some up when I get it back.
I've not determined if there's any pattern to what the sub-channels mean and it took some probing and plain old trial and error to get it working.

After my dealer upgraded the software on my car I can't get the momentary high beam to turn on the fogs, I suspect one of the dimming direction and levels is forcing the fogs off.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does anyone know how to get it done with obd11?


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

Really appreciate your help with this!


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Trim: 2018 Tiguan SE AWD, VCDS: HEX-CAN


I just deactivated Auto Start/Stop using this method: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...question&p=112488337&viewfull=1#post112488337

And I also changed the Throttle Response from Incremental to Direct using this method: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...for-2018&p=112840101&viewfull=1#post112840101


2 comments:

While using the voltage method to disable Auto S/S, I noticed there was also a channel for "Deactivate Start/Stop Function". Mine was set to "Mode Disabled" meaning it's active. Has anyone tried to disable Auto S/S with this channel?
The Direct Throttle Response definitely changes how the car drives. It is definitely more responsive from a stop but I noticed not quite as smooth shifts (I don't drive this thing spirited). I highly doubt changing the Vibration option would change this (which is why I didn't even bother with that mod). Did anyone else that did this direct throttle response notice something similar?


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

*Help needed - Service interval and Mute*

2013 Jetta 2.5 and Tiguan 2.0

Hello... 
I've had an opportunity to make some adjustments using the VAGCom. However, there are two that I cannot make happen.
*Steering Mute Button*
> Followed the directions to change the steering phone button to mute. The option listed on how to do this only refer to those with Nav, which I do not have. Is there a way to change that button to mute if you do not have Nav?
*Service Interval*
> I'd like to change the service intervals on both vehicles to a lower value than the default 10k miles. I have followed the directions found in this forum, as well as a YouTube and write up from Ross-Tech to reset SRI and make the changes. I performed the Reset without errors, and then followed the instructions to make the mileage changes. However, when I select the drop down "Fix: I get message that the module is not available. I do have the full MFI with service intervals in miles and days, and all sorts of other features. How is it that it says that the module is not available? Is there a different path to accomplish this?

References:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHxxhRH7Dws
> https://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vw_sri.html
> Multiple throughout in this forum but same results

Is there a way to do this or to get over that message about the module?

Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

sunnyorlando said:


> 2013 Jetta 2.5 and Tiguan 2.0
> 
> Hello...
> I've had an opportunity to make some adjustments using the VAGCom. However, there are two that I cannot make happen.
> ...


What did you follow to change the phone button to a mute button? I would like to see if there is anyway of trying that in the MQB based Tiggies.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> What did you follow to change the phone button to a mute button? I would like to see if there is anyway of trying that in the MQB based Tiggies.


I was unable to, that is what I am asking in the forum - how to do that because what i found did not work for me.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

sunnyorlando said:


> I was unable to, that is what I am asking in the forum - how to do that because what i found did not work for me.


I guess what I was asking is could you post what you tried. Maybe someone could try on their car. Also you have 2013 and are in the MQB forum.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

A few more mods that can be done. I have a 2019 SEL P R-Line with the full LED lamps. Try at your own risk. 
All of these adaptations are in central electronic 9. 

If you want to change the brightness of your license plate lamps:
ENG116961	ENG116352	Leuchte25KZL HA59 Dimmwert AB 25 Change from 127 to 15 This is the brightness of license plate lamps. 
I found that 15 was just low enough not to get a ticket. Go as low as you want. 


If you want to change the brightness of your front (side of the front bumper) marker lamps:
ENG116962	ENG116371	Leuchte26NSL LA72 Dimmwert AB 26 Change from 100 to 30	This is the brightness of front side marker lights. 
I have changed my bulbs from incandescent to LED. I'm not sure if it will work or what will happen if you still have incandescent bulbs. 
If you changed the bulbs to LED and want to keep them brightness, change the code to 127. 


If you want to change the brightness of the fog lamps:
ENG116948	ENG116105	Leuchte12NL LB45 Dimmwert AB 12 change from 100 to 75	This is the brightness of left fog light.
ENG116949	ENG116124	Leuchte13NL RB5 Dimmwert AB 13 change from 100 to 75 This is the brightness of right fog light.
Again I have changed mine to LED. I know some of the LED fog lights are super bright and if your tired of being flashed like I was, I lowered it some. Don't have too much testing at this setting to see if I'm still being flashed. I'm not sure if it will work or what will happen if you still have incandescent bulbs. 
If you changed the bulbs to LED and want to keep them at full brightness, change the code to 127.


ADDED ON:
If you want to have the reverse lamps illuminate with coming/leaving function
ENG116964	ENG116413	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Dimmwert CD 28 Change from 0 to 127.	This is the brightness of the left reverse lamp.
ENG116964	ENG116411	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Lichtfunktion C 28 Change from Not active to Coming home ober leaving home aktiv. Makes left reverse lamp illuminate with coming/leaving home.
ENG116965	ENG116432	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Dimmwert CD 29 change from 0 to 127.	This is the brightness of right reverse lamp.
ENG116965	ENG116429	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Lichtfunktion C 28 change from Not active to	Coming home ober leaving home aktiv. Makes right reverse lamps illuminate with coming/leaving home


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> A few more mods that can be done. I have a 2019 SEL P R-Line with the full LED lamps. Try at your own risk.
> All of these adaptations are in central electronic 9.
> 
> If you want to change the brightness of your license plate lamps:
> ...


Thank you for the add. I made several of these changes in my 18 SEL Premium. Everything worked great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

$10 for anyone who can figure out how to keep the factory navigation active in the digital cockpit with Apple CarPlay navigation running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

So I'm gonna add one more mod for everyone. Its for the 3 LED side lights in the rear tail lights. 


ENG116952	ENG116186	Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimming direction 16. Change from Maximize to Minimize. Lets the 3 LED light on right side flash with turn and park lights on.
ENG116952	ENG116185	Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimmwert CD 16. Change from 0 to 127 This is the flashing brightness of 3 LED light on right side with parking light off.
ENG116952	ENG116180	Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Lichtfunction B 16. Change from Parking light right to Blinken rechts hellphase. Makes rear, side 3 LED light on right side flash with parking light off.
ENG116952	ENG116183	Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Lichtfunction C 16. Change from Not active to Blinken rechts dunkelphase. Makes rear, side 3 LED light on right side flash with park lights on
ENG116953	ENG116205	Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Dimming direction CD 17 Change from Maximize to Minimize Lets the 3 LED light on left side flash with turn and park lights on
ENG116953	ENG116204	Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Dimmwert CD 17 Change from 0 to 127. This is the flashing brightness of 3 LED light on left side with parking light off
ENG116953	ENG116569	Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Lichtfunktion B 17 Change from Parklicht links (beidseitige… to Blinken links hellphase Makes rear, side 3 LED side light on left side flash
ENG116953	ENG116202	Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Lichtfunktion C 17 Change from not active to Blinken links. Makes rear, side 3 LED light on left side flash with park lights on
This will allow the 3LED lights on the side of the rear lights to flash with the turn signals. Also will flash in unison with the parking lights on. 

If you want to turn them off all together 
ENG116952 ENG116181 Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimmwert AB 16. Change from 127 to 0. This will turn off the right, side 3LED light on the rears.
ENG116952 ENG116200 Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 Dimmwert AB. Change from 127 to 0. This will turn off the left, side 3LED light on the rears.

Again, this mod only works with the LED rear tails. Code at your own risk. 
UPDATE: This was done on a US spec Tiguan.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> So I'm gonna add one more mod for everyone. Its for the 3 LED side lights in the rear tail lights.
> 
> 
> ENG116952ENG116186Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimming direction 16. Change from Maximize to Minimize. Lets the 3 LED light on right side flash with turn and park lights on.
> ...


Can you provide a pic or video of what this looks like? Thanks 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can you provide a pic or video of what this looks like? Thanks


Ditto. If this is for the US spec side marker LED on each of the outer tails then I’d love to shut this off all together.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can you provide a pic or video of what this looks like? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I've been on here almost 6 months now and I still don't know how to upload pics and vids. If someone is willing to tell me or show me how to, Id love to upload stuff on here.



Savvv said:


> Ditto. If this is for the US spec side marker LED on each of the outer tails then I’d love to shut this off all together.


Yes it is for the US spec side markers on the tails.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6, do you have the Tapatalk app? It’s easy to post a pic right from there. I’ve used Google Drive to post videos here. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Triple6, do you have the Tapatalk app? It’s easy to post a pic right from there. I’ve used Google Drive to post videos here.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


No I do not. Is that in the play store on the phone?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> No I do not. Is that in the play store on the phone?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity&hl=en_US

I’m guessing you run Android


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity&hl=en_US
> 
> I’m guessing you run Android
> 
> ...


I do run an android lol. I think I got this working so I'm gonna send a test pic and see. One of the things I did couple of weekends ago.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lamin-X tint for sidemarkers, nice!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity&hl=en_US
> 
> I’m guessing you run Android
> 
> ...


I owe you a cold one if I ever get to PA. Finally I can post things on here. Will get you a video as soon as the monsoon stops long enough for me to walk out to the garage.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Lamin-X tint for sidemarkers, nice!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Actually no. I used a piece of window tint left over from the tinting I had done. 35% from the rear windows. Worked like a champ.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> I owe you a cold one if I ever get to PA. Finally I can post things on here. Will get you a video as soon as the monsoon stops long enough for me to walk out to the garage.


Thanks, I’m not in PA, just chauffeur the family there a lot. Ha!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks, I’m not in PA, just chauffeur the family there a lot. Ha!
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Well that's as far east as I ever want to go lol. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> Yes it is for the US spec side markers on the tails.


Dope. Gonna try this tonight.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can you provide a pic or video of what this looks like? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the 3rd blinker in the rear, did coding after installing LED fog lights today. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks for the 3rd blinker in the rear, did coding after installing LED fog lights today.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Glad you like it. I figured adding a side blinker, with the way some of these people pay attention might help. I've also coded my reverse lights to come on with my coming home leaving lights. I noticed that helps tremendously in the back of the vehicle so that you don't trip over things you don't see.

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> Glad you like it. I figured adding a side blinker, with the way some of these people pay attention might help. I've also coded my reverse lights to come on with my coming home leaving lights. I noticed that helps tremendously in the back of the vehicle so that you don't trip over things you don't see.


Please post the coding for this too!


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Please post the coding for this too!


I'm gonna be a bit busy today but if I have some time I most certainly will. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Please post the coding for this too!


For those that don't know, this is coding to make your LED reverse lamps to come on with either coming/leaving or with rear lid open. Either or both can be done. The coming/leaving home adds a bit of brightness to the rear. 

LEFT REVERSE LAMP
ENG116964	ENG116413	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Dimmwert CD 28.	Change from 0 to	127. This is the brightness of left reverse lamps on Lichtfunktion C and D (coming/leaving home lamp)
ENG116964	ENG116411	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Lichtfunktion C 28. Change from Not active to	Coming home ober leaving home aktiv. Makes left reverse lamps illuminate with coming/leaving home

ENG116964	ENG116417	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Dimmwert EF 28. Change from 0 to	127. This is the brightness of left reverse lamps on Lichtfunktion E and F (rear lid open)
ENG116964	ENG116415	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Lichtfunktion E 28. Change from Not active to rear lid open.	Makes left reverse lamps illuminate with rear lid open. 


RIGHT REVERSE LAMP
ENG116965	ENG116432	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Dimmwert CD 29. Change from 0 to 127. This is the brightness of right reverse lamps on Lichtfunction C and D (coming/leaving home lamp)
ENG116965	ENG116429	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Lichtfunktion C 28. Change from Not active to Coming home ober leaving home aktiv. Makes right reverse lamps illuminate with coming/leaving home

ENG116965	ENG116436	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Dimmwert EF 29. Change from 0 to 127. This is the brightness of right reverse lamps on Lichtfunction E and F (rear lid open)
ENG116965	ENG116434	Leuchte29RFL RA64 Lichtfunktion E 28. Change from Not active to rear lid open. Makes right reverse lamps illuminate with rear lid open. 

I did the reverse lamps on with rear lid open so that if I wanted light for longer then 20 or 30 seconds, I could hit the rear lid open button and touch it again in half a second so that the lid was still 99% closed but the lamps stayed illuminated until I fully closed the lid.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool thanks. Will do this tonight. 

I took care of shutting off the rear outer LEDs last night and wanted to do the same to my wife’s Atlas but the same exact coding didn’t affect those LEDs on her tails. Will need to see if anyone in the Atlas forum has figured that out.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Cool thanks. Will do this tonight.
> 
> I took care of shutting off the rear outer LEDs last night and wanted to do the same to my wife’s Atlas but the same exact coding didn’t affect those LEDs on her tails. Will need to see if anyone in the Atlas forum has figured that out.


Is the Atlas an MQB platform? My theory is that the Tig uses the same platform as the golf. Now the NAR Tig doesn't have rear fog lamps (the EU cars do) but instead has the side marker lamp. I do believe the EU cars uses the same adaptation numbers but it controls their rear fogs because they don't have the side marker lamp. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Is the Atlas an MQB platform? My theory is that the Tig uses the same platform as the golf. Now the NAR Tig doesn't have rear fog lamps (the EU cars do) but instead has the side marker lamp. I do believe the EU cars uses the same adaptation numbers but it controls their rear fogs because they don't have the side marker lamp.
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


Yes, the Atlas is on the MQB platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Yes, the Atlas is on the MQB platform.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe just a different leuchte number in the Atlas then. 
Let me go and double check my original values for mine. I'll let you know. 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anybody know how to code to adjust the brightness of the interior map/dome lights? Replaced the stock with some good LED but they’re a tad too bright as it stands. Using the new HEX NET cable. Thanks!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> So I'm gonna add one more mod for everyone. Its for the 3 LED side lights in the rear tail lights.
> 
> 
> ENG116952ENG116186Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimming direction 16. Change from Maximize to Minimize. Lets the 3 LED light on right side flash with turn and park lights on.
> ...


Just made the changes to the side LED’s 

https://youtu.be/at_W3Ymw82M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> Just made the changes to the side LED’s
> 
> https://youtu.be/at_W3Ymw82M
> 
> ...


Did you code it to turn the marker light off when the signal was on? 

Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Did you code it to turn the marker light off when the signal was on?
> 
> Sent from the mobile. Don't text and drive.


Yes, I made this change a while ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can’t find it and I don’t recall if it was on the Vortex, but I saw that someone changed the color of their headunit from the factory blue to gold and it wasn’t with all the RGB entries. One last thing I would like to do is get my headunit to match my AID. Here is the color/style of the AID:










Want the MIB color to match:










Hoping someone knows how it was done since I can’t find the post where someone supposedly did it without all the RGB codes. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*How to change service interval in coding?*

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a way to change the stock service interval of 10,000 miles to something less? I'd like to change it to 5,000 miles and/or 180 days.

I did this on my wife's old 2011 Tiguan and want to do the same on here 2018.

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Can anyone provide me an AdMap of the 09 module?

More Specifically 18 US SEL-P or SEL-P R-Line that has working Pano lights from factory. 


tldt here is why From the (Fixing sunroof ambient lighting yourself) thread:



SquarebackVR6 said:


> Here is what I ended up doing, however there are "issues" that I have a workaround for at the bottom so your mileage may vary.
> 
> I found the Offical VW doc (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2018/RCRIT-18V467-9826.pdf) when googleing the harness adapter. It looks like the VW doc was submitted to the NHTSA which in turn left the doc open to the internet since its a safety recall/ or because the government is lazy WHO KNEW.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Can anyone provide me an AdMap of the 09 module?
> 
> More Specifically 18 US SEL-P or SEL-P R-Line that has working Pano lights from factory.


This might have what you need:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?17235-2018-Tiguan-SEL-Premium-4Motion-(2-0-DGUA)
or maybe this one:
https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?12116-2018-Tiguan-2-0-(north-america)

There are probably more, but it's time for bed. I'm pretty sure that both of these AdMaps were done before the recall (disable or fix).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This might have what you need:
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?17235-2018-Tiguan-SEL-Premium-4Motion-(2-0-DGUA)
> or maybe this one:
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?12116-2018-Tiguan-2-0-(north-america)
> ...


Thanks Don! 

Found the bit i needed:

IDE11477-ENG128661-Interior lighting: parameter-p_ambientelicht_verbauinformation_HMI_3,00001000 ,256

Best,
Jack


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried to get the ambient lighting in the MIB show 10 colors so I can get the MIB and the AID colors match since right now I have gold carbon for the AID and the default blue in the MIB. Found this that others used for I believe the MKVII golf:

MIB colors

IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig - Set to Active

IDE09732-ENG02312-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI - Set to Active

The first entry is present, but the second isn’t present with the IDExxxxx-ENGxxxxx but the string after is present so I changed that to active. It unfortunately turns off ambient lighting. So I set the second entry back to not active and I could see the bar that would normally show the 10 basic colors, but it’s just a solid gray bar. Was hoping someone with either a 2019 or 2018 Tiguan SEL-P might have the steps needed to enable since the steps from a MKVII didn’t translate like other VCDS that work nicely. Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I received my Hex V2 on Saturday, and managed to wait 3 days before playing around! Traded in a 16 year old Hex+Can, serial connection nonetheless!

Only procedure I can't get to work is, removing the door chime. I might be missing a step? In the old days we had to change a country code, but I did this:

17 Instruments > Adaptations> Ignition active message actuator> changed to "no display". It still chimes, and I get the message "caution ignition is running"

What did I miss?

Thanks!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

WISVW said:


> I received my Hex V2 on Saturday, and managed to wait 3 days before playing around! Traded in a 16 year old Hex+Can, serial connection nonetheless!
> 
> Only procedure I can't get to work is, removing the door chime. I might be missing a step? In the old days we had to change a country code, but I did this:
> 
> ...


In addition to above, has anyone's dealer ever reset a disabled auto stop/start setting on anyone? It hasn't happened to me, just curious if it's something they would notice.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried to get the ambient lighting in the MIB show 10 colors so I can get the MIB and the AID colors match since right now I have gold carbon for the AID and the default blue in the MIB. Found this that others used for I believe the MKVII golf:
> 
> MIB colors
> 
> ...


You have to also configure the individual colors.


Control Module 09 
Adaptation
 Int. light, 2nd generation - Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig: (not active) > active 
Interior light, light configuration - Ambient_Farbliste_HMI: (not active) > Active
 Ambient Light Color List: (0) > Set your RGB Values for all 10(or 30) Colour options (Rotwert = Red, Gruenwert - Green, Blauwert = Blue)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> You have to also configure the individual colors.
> 
> 
> Control Module 09
> ...


Thank you! Would that explain why it showed as Ambient Light as being off?


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Would that explain why it showed as Ambient Light as being off?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Could be, not sure.

It's working on mine right now, though I need to redo the colors. Some colors come out too bright and some too dark. It would be awesome if we could get a list of the color settings from a VW that comes with this feature enabled from the factory.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Could be, not sure.
> 
> It's working on mine right now, though I need to redo the colors. Some colors come out too bright and some too dark. It would be awesome if we could get a list of the color settings from a VW that comes with this feature enabled from the factory.


Good to know, just trying to get my MIB to match:











Sent while on the run


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

alucinari said:


> Could be, not sure.
> 
> It's working on mine right now, though I need to redo the colors. Some colors come out too bright and some too dark. It would be awesome if we could get a list of the color settings from a VW that comes with this feature enabled from the factory.


I'll second this. Have 10 colors on my Tig and did the same to my Arteon as well. The doors and dash in the Arteon change along with the Cockpit and and MIB.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Before I go do this tonight, is there something special with setting the RGB values of either the 10 or 30 I find when I go through programming?


Sent while on the run


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Before I go do this tonight, is there something special with setting the RGB values of either the 10 or 30 I find when I go through programming?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Nein. Just look up the RGB values for the colors you want before hand and put them in. It's really easy.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Nein. Just look up the RGB values for the colors you want before hand and put them in. It's really easy.


Thanks! Found some lists people had created. If I can get 20-30 minutes to myself, but with two little ones getting to the last few things I want to do has been an exercise in futility. Appreciate everyone’s help and input!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My mom just got a new Q5, and something that can be done from the factory in hers is opening the moonroof all the way back and then closing the sunshade. Gets you some air flow and keeps the sun out. Wonder if there’s a way to unlock this in our Tiguan’s? Right now so long as the roof is vented or slid back the sunshade won’t respond to the buttons.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> My mom just got a new Q5, and something that can be done from the factory in hers is opening the moonroof all the way back and then closing the sunshade. Gets you some air flow and keeps the sun out. Wonder if there’s a way to unlock this in our Tiguan’s? Right now so long as the roof is vented or slid back the sunshade won’t respond to the buttons.


If that can be done, that would be great


Sent while on the run


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Savvv said:


> My mom just got a new Q5, and something that can be done from the factory in hers is opening the moonroof all the way back and then closing the sunshade. Gets you some air flow and keeps the sun out. Wonder if there’s a way to unlock this in our Tiguan’s? Right now so long as the roof is vented or slid back the sunshade won’t respond to the buttons.


I feel like I remember that being possible in my old 2014 Tiguan. It would be nice to have again.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you everyone for help with AID/MIB colors!




















Sent while on the run


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

alucinari said:


> I feel like I remember that being possible in my old 2014 Tiguan. It would be nice to have again.


Having owned 2 x MKI Tiguans I changed the functionality of the sun shade as it annoyed me that tilting the sunroof opened the shade 6-8 inches and opening the sunroof completely resulted in the sun shade being half open.

Obviously this was completed using OBDeleven but from what I can tell it should be similar using VAG-COM.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Having owned 2 x MKI Tiguans I changed the functionality of the sun shade as it annoyed me that tilting the sunroof opened the shade 6-8 inches and opening the sunroof completely resulted in the sun shade being half open.
> 
> Obviously this was completed using OBDeleven but from what I can tell it should be similar using VAG-COM.
> 
> ...


Coded in VCDS, and thank you!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Last item I’m working on, and found coding (see below) for adjusting HBA assist speeds and HBA coming on in low lit areas in urban/suburbs, but can’t seem to locate. I was hoping others had luck, and what I’ve found here and other sites is this in German in the list or is this just no longer available. I have a 2019 SEL-P R Line and I do have HBA enabled, just wish I could lower the speed from 37mph. This would be helpful when I’m driving at night on country backroads in PA that have deer all around. Anyone know if this is still possible? Had the location changed of these changes? Or are these listed in German and not English causing me not to find them when I do a Search in VCDS in A5?


Lower HBA activation speed

Select A5
Security code 20103

Speed threshold for high beam recommendation off

Set to 16 km/h

Speed threshold for high beam recommendation on

Set to 32 km/h

Main Beam Assist Urban Area Detection

Set to Off


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sweet. Gonna do both of these tonight on both the Tig and Atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Sweet. Gonna do both of these tonight on both the Tig and Atlas.


Savvv, are you going to attempt lower speeds for HBA? Let me know if you have any luck, not finding it in A5. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Savvv, are you going to attempt lower speeds for HBA? Let me know if you have any luck, not finding it in A5.


I mean I thought I was :laugh: Is the coding you posted above not complete to the point that it actually works?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> I mean I thought I was :laugh: Is the coding you posted above not complete to the point that it actually works?


I’m not even seeing it in A5, but maybe the language is in German and I’ll just need to translate or look at every setting in the list until found?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was thinking now that the sunroof and sunshade are independent of each other that it’s probably a good idea to turn on rain sensing to close if accidentally left open. Never enabled that feature due to two little ones (safety). 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

See posts about rain sensor being flaky for auto-close and it defeating people (not working after coded). Then if you have RLFS vs RLHS determines if it’ll work or not. I have RLS since I have auto lights and auto wipers. Never saw this as steps and was wondering if anyone used this method as shown in the video...

https://youtu.be/ILfJIhTE9tY

Thanks!


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So couple of things, the color in the dash when I turned on the active dots is definitely Goldenrod. So made that my option 3 in the 10 colors made available for ambient light to make the AID and MIB match. R is 218, G is 165, B is 32. 

Now for rain sensing to close, code program adaptations but in long coding per the video and other instructions found I’m getting Error 31, code rejected out of range. Going to try again later today. Could be I had ignition on and doors locked as I’ve read that can cause that to pop up or you just need to close VCDS until it finally takes. Getting closer. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rain auto closing

Found this, I noticed that there is an additional long coding entry to check and when I did that the coding was accepted. Difference in the adaptation is it shows Access Control 2 for the regen entries just like in the video. I don’t have Access Control 2, my entries are Komfort for the regen entries. Still didn’t work even though long coding was accepted with the additional entry per the instructions. I noticed just like in the video for long coding on the drop down RLHS so maybe it no longer works for 2019 models? Anyone had any luck? 











Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did Step 3 that I found in this posting:

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...le-options-golf-mk7-84619-23.html#post1084337

Still no dice, guessing it’s the new part. Unless there’s something I’m missing. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*ECM Update & VCDS Coding?*

Dropped off my 2019 Tiguan to check out maybe an oil leak, thinking it’s the cartridge. Anyways there’s a recall that popped up on the service rep’s screen for an ECM update. Question is will I lose all the coding or just certain ones that I’ve done through VCDS?


Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not our problem.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm 90% sure you will  . Are you referring to 09 - Central Elec. module when you say ECM?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ECM generally refers to the Engine Control Module. Updating the ECM firmware will probably nullify any VCDS changes you made to the engine controller but it should have no effect on any other controllers or their coding.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Don, thanks! No coding done there so looks like I’ll be good. Now just wondering why I got a check engine oil light about two months after my 10K service. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tiguans RLHS sensor not support rain closing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguans RLHS sensor not support rain closing.


Is it due to different model/firmware?


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone figure out a setting so that we can display carplay nav on digital dash? Would much rather show google maps on the digital dash than the 2001 era Mapquest UI that they have.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone figure out a setting so that we can display carplay nav on digital dash? Would much rather show google maps on the digital dash than the 2001 era Mapquest UI that they have.


That would be dope. I’d put Waze on there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t think it’s possible, if I recall there’s an MIB model one tier up from ours, and I want to say it’s a different fiber cable and port in order to achieve what you’re looking for on the AID. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

It is possible to have vw navi on Aid and Google on big screen, but Google no target, map only


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:
... but the 2018 gauge still looks better IMHO

Went form this:









To this:









Apologize for the blurry pictures.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:
> ... but the 2018 gauge still looks better IMHO
> 
> Went form this:
> ...


Nice, I see you have the seatbelt notification in the AID. Always wondered if that can be turned on through coding on the previous AIDs. It’s appears to be on ROW models, but not NAR models. Anyone know how to turn or if even possible?


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Is it possible to turn on the sideview cameras when the blinker is used? I saw it happen in a Honda, which was a great way to see the blind-spot. Wondering if it's possible to enable for the VW as well.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Received the Vag-Com cable that works with the 2019+ cars and tested the digital dash vag-com change on the 19 SEL-P R-line, looks like it belongs to the R family now. :thumbup:
> ... but the 2018 gauge still looks better IMHO
> 
> Went form this:
> ...


Which gauge option did you choose?


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, I see you have the seatbelt notification in the AID. Always wondered if that can be turned on through coding on the previous AIDs. It’s appears to be on ROW models, but not NAR models. Anyone know how to turn or if even possible?
> Sent while on the run


Yes, you can. I removed the "ding" but decided to leave the notification since its the wife's car.



MrSmith4 said:


> Which gauge option did you choose?


Version 4


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Golfizinhooo said:


> Yes, you can. I removed the "ding" but decided to leave the notification since its the wife's car.
> 
> 
> Version 4


I removed the ding, but I’ve never seen that icon. Is there a way to turn it on going through VCDS? 


Sent while on the run


----------



## Golfizinhooo (Sep 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I removed the ding, but I’ve never seen that icon. Is there a way to turn it on going through VCDS?


There are three options, I do not recall the exact wording, but its the middle one.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I can confirm the following works with a 2019 Tiguan - SEL Premium R-line


Windows open with remote
Windows close with remote
Sunroof open with remote
Windows close with remote
Adaptive lane assist (had to pick the show in menu option to make it show up)
360 View for the overhead cameras (this is a fun one to play with)
Mirror puddle lights are lit while opening and closing
Change to different speedometer look and feel
Reverse lights come on with coming / leaving home
Reverse lights come on when opening tailgate
Change from 3 to 5 comfort blinks when touching blinker
Easy Entrance / Exit (Moves seat all the way back after ignition is shutoff)
Show fan speed LEDs when using auto climate control

I was not able to get gauge sweep at startup to work, but that was minor.

Anyone know of a way to do the comfort opening and closing with a shorter touch, rather then needing to hold down the lock or unlock button for 10 seconds for everything to open?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

pbrowne said:


> * Cornering Fog Light Activation*
> Left or right fog light will turn on when indicating. Fog lights must be fitted.
> Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
> Security access
> ...


Marked for later


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> 09-Central Electronics
> Security Access-16, enter 31347
> Adaptation-10
> Type “wiper” into the search, and then hit the drop down.
> ...


Marked for later


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

i_am_sam I’ll help, know how to code the seat belt notifications on the AID when you’ve turned off the annoying ding? (Back on track)


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Has anyone been able to get windows to autoclose when using the lock button (without having to hold it down)

Looks like it used to work on older models, but can't figure out how to make it work on my car.
https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f97/another-vcds-tweak-84298-post936066.html#post936066


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *****These exact settings apply to 2019 models. 2018 models proceed with caution****
> 
> Here’s a quick write up, and it looks successful but need to see how it responds in rain.
> 
> ...


Follower this for my 2019 tig sel premium and now I get an error: dynamic cornering light. Reverted the changes but error still exists. Any hints/help you can provide?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Thanks Paul. I was able to finally choose the Acknowledge Basic Settings option in the 4B Module under Basic Settings. That’s what finally cleared the AFS fault on the cluster and brought back my AFS and cornering lights. I was also able to clear the Fault Codes in the 4B module without it coming back immediately.
> 
> So we are back to original settings. Hoping someone can figure this out bc from what they show on that video, it’s freakin cool!


What did you have to do to acknowledge them? In mine it shows as headlight adjustment start and stop. Same ide and mas numbers but text is different. VCDS 19.6.1


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> What did you have to do to acknowledge them? In mine it shows as headlight adjustment start and stop. Same ide and mas numbers but text is different. VCDS 19.6.1


Was able to get error cleared by doing the recalibration start, then recalibration stop


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Discover Pro 9.5 Retofit from 8" Discover*

Has anyone looked into replacing the 8" Discover media with the Discover Pro like the E Golf has, and the rest of the world? I have a 2019 Arteon, and it seems a lot of Tiguan Vag Com mods also work for it. I found an unlocked version on ebay from Riga, Latvia. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Has anyone looked into replacing the 8" Discover media with the Discover Pro like the E Golf has, and the rest of the world? I have a 2019 Arteon, and it seems a lot of Tiguan Vag Com mods also work for it. I found an unlocked version on ebay from Riga, Latvia. Thanks for your input!


No problem. You can replace old unit to new *UNLOCKED*. But EU unit without NAR maps. Also you need new radio trim for ARTEON:
3G8858069 4AR — titan
3G8858069 JP9 — brushed
3G8858069 ML7 — silver grey
3G8858069 YI2 — black it up


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> No problem. You can replace old unit to new *UNLOCKED*. But EU unit without NAR maps. Also you need new radio trim for ARTEON:
> 3G8858069 4AR — titan
> 3G8858069 JP9 — brushed
> 3G8858069 ML7 — silver grey
> 3G8858069 YI2 — black it up


New trim? Those look like what I have now. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> New trim? Those look like what I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discover pro has 9.2" LCD. 8" trim is too small for big PRO LCD.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> Discover pro has 9.2" LCD. 8" trim is too small for big PRO LCD.


Oh ok, I see. Do you know if Satellite radio works on these bigger units?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Oh ok, I see. Do you know if Satellite radio works on these bigger units?


European unit without USA maps, and Satellite radio. Europe use only DAB digital radio. You need 5NA035026C or 5NA035026D *unlocked* unit. This unit with SAT radio and USA maps.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> European unit without USA maps, and Satellite radio. Europe use only DAB digital radio. You need 5NA035026C or 5NA035026D *unlocked* unit. This unit with SAT radio and USA maps.


Thanks! This is just the info I needed! Now to find some used ones for a reasonable price. The one I found on Ebay is 1300 unlocked for both the display unit and the controller but it's the EU one. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Discover-Pro-MIB-2-5-FULL-ACTIVATED-fits-VW-Golf7-Passat-B8-Tiguan-NF/223485455070?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Db6d2b98faa2e4c33a4799188660279bb%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D223485455070%26itm%3D223485455070%26pg%3D2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A3dfb537b-bec0-11e9-8513-74dbd18070f7%7Cparentrq%3A915c6d7316c0a4e883804593fff9edbe%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> For those that don't know, this is coding to make your LED reverse lamps to come on with either coming/leaving or with rear lid open. Either or both can be done. The coming/leaving home adds a bit of brightness to the rear.
> 
> LEFT REVERSE LAMP
> ENG116964	ENG116413	Leuchte28RFK LC11 Dimmwert CD 28.	Change from 0 to	127. This is the brightness of left reverse lamps on Lichtfunktion C and D (coming/leaving home lamp)
> ...


Awesome, thanks! Anyway you know of to turn puddle lamps on in reverse?


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

MrSmith4 said:


> Was able to get error cleared by doing the recalibration start, then recalibration stop


How exactly did you calibrate the lights? Also, which module do you find those settings for AFS?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wilsonium said:


> MrSmith4 said:
> 
> 
> > Was able to get error cleared by doing the recalibration start, then recalibration stop
> ...


I have all the steps with screenshots of the long coding earlier in this thread starting at post #399. There is apparently a difference in the 2018 and 2019 models if you apply my settings to a 2018 model that will cause an error. You’ll need to follow SAVVV’s and MrSmith’s steps to clear the error.


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

VWTattoo said:


> Look in the same area for NAV items that are locked, and unlock them. I did, can’t say which ones right at the moment but, we can now enter in addresses while moving. I have them listed in my laptop, and can provide them for you tomorrow. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Edit:
> These are the values which I have enabled, and i can now enter addresses while the car is in motion. Thee are done n the same area as the other RADIO and SOUND entries listed above.
> ...


Sorry to dig up an old post, but does this enable the keyboard in Waze and Google maps on CarPlay? I’ve done all those coding changes and still am locked out of the keyboards on those. I have a 2019 SEL-P R-Line. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

pathfin9 said:


> Sorry to dig up an old post, but does this enable the keyboard in Waze and Google maps on CarPlay? I’ve done all those coding changes and still am locked out of the keyboards on those. I have a 2019 SEL-P R-Line. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind, I figured it out using the nhtsa adaption channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

pathfin9 said:


> Nevermind, I figured it out using the nhtsa adaption channels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the names and modules please?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Did someone figure out how to make the 360 view (Area View) as the default view during reverse? 
I've looked up several threads on it, but I was unable to locate a solution.

thoughts?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thanks! This is just the info I needed! Now to find some used ones for a reasonable price. The one I found on Ebay is 1300 unlocked for both the display unit and the controller but it's the EU one.


You can buy not unlocked unit. VW service can online remove component protection and unlock all function by car VIN (carplay, bluetooth and voice control). Navigation work only with unlocked unit. VW service can't unlock NAVI function if you replace DISCOVER MEDIA to DISCOVER PRO.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> You can buy not unlocked unit. VW service can online remove component protection and unlock all function by car VIN (carplay, bluetooth and voice control). Navigation work only with unlocked unit. VW service can't unlock NAVI function if you replace DISCOVER MEDIA to DISCOVER PRO.


So, I would have to get a already unlocked unit to get the Nav functions?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> So, I would have to get a already unlocked unit to get the Nav functions?


Only unlocked unit has NAVI function, but EU unit not support NAR maps, NAR unit not support EU maps. If you need NAR maps - buy unlocked NAR unit. If you need EU maps - buy EU unlocked unit. If you don't need any NAVI - buy any MIB2.5 (5NA 035 xxx x) locked unit. 
New display H52 revision is without dead pixels. 80% old revisions displays (up to H50) has dead pixels.


----------



## Viper! (Jan 21, 2017)

I've got a little problem...
I've retrofited RGB lightning with new BCM block and got all ambient lights always on... so no matter if it is day or night ambient is active...

Any ideas where I can change it to make it active only with headlights or when it's dark for light sensor?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Triple6 said:


> So I'm gonna add one more mod for everyone. Its for the 3 LED side lights in the rear tail lights.
> 
> 
> ENG116952	ENG116186	Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 Dimming direction 16. Change from Maximize to Minimize. Lets the 3 LED light on right side flash with turn and park lights on.
> ...


Did not work on my 2019 perm r line


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Did not work on my 2019 perm r line


This worked in my 18 SEL Premium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Viper! said:


> I've got a little problem...
> I've retrofited RGB lightning with new BCM block and got all ambient lights always on... so no matter if it is day or night ambient is active...
> 
> Any ideas where I can change it to make it active only with headlights or when it's dark for light sensor?


Закодирован неправильно блок.


----------



## Viper! (Jan 21, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Закодирован неправильно блок.


я догадался)
вопрос как его закодировать правильно.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

viper! said:


> я догадался)
> вопрос как его закодировать правильно.


rgb лед правильно подключил? Питание штатное не подходит, нужно другое подключение к bcm. +12В постоянка должна быть на лампе. В личну напиши, помогу чем смогу. Не будем засорять форум.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Any info on how to remove the nag screens so my passenger can update NAV and settings while I’m driving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

faroodi said:


> Any info on how to remove the nag screens so my passenger can update NAV and settings while I’m driving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its in an earlier part of these posts. Also search for NHTSA channels under adaptations for the radio and you can let changes be made in carplay or android auto


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

MrSmith4 said:


> Its in an earlier part of these posts. Also search for NHTSA channels under adaptations for the radio and you can let changes be made in carplay or android auto


Found them - thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone able or found how to turn on pace car turn signals on their Tiguan? 


INSTRUCTIONS - Pace Car Lights (LED tail fittings -only):

1. Select Central Electrics (@ address Hex09)
2. Select Security Access and enter the magic number 31347
3. Select Adaptations 
4. Search for "Leuchte" and select Leuchte16BLK SLB35BLK SL KC9 from the screen list (this is the Leuchte-set for the rear-inside-left LED turn signal)
5. Select Lichtfunktion A 16
6. Only if the default value is Blinken links Hellphase, change value to Blinken links Dunkelphase (do not make this change if the default value isn't as specified)
7. Search for "Leuchte" and select Leuchte17TFL R BLK SRB3TFL R BLK SR KC3 from the screen list (this is the Leuchte-set for the rear-inside-right LED turn signal)
8. Select Lichtfunktion A 17
9. Only if the default value is Blinken rechts Hellphase, change value to Blinken rechts Dunkelphase (do not make this change if the default value isn't as specified)
10. Exit software. remove dongle and have a beer for a job well done!

Sounds like some have tried and I didn’t work. Maybe there is more coding involved for the inner LEDs? Do you need to reset your lights just like when you change comfort blinkers?


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone able or found how to turn on pace car turn signals on their Tiguan?
> 
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS - Pace Car Lights (LED tail fittings -only):
> ...


I wonder if this would work.

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?14348-Golf-MK7-Halogen-Tail-lights


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m wondering also, nice find


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> I can confirm the following works with a 2019 Tiguan - SEL Premium R-line
> 
> 
> Change from 3 to 5 comfort blinks when touching blinker
> Easy Entrance / Exit (Moves seat all the way back after ignition is shutoff)


how you get your seat all the way back my chair only move a little bit ??? and 3 to 5 on comfort blinks how you do that?(i thought this is not available on US Tig)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> how you get your seat all the way back my chair only move a little bit ??? and 3 to 5 on comfort blinks how you do that?(i thought this is not available on US Tig)


- Easy Entry 
(Seats move back to furthest position when you open door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)
1. Control Unit 36
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active


Tap to Indicate – Number of Blinks
When tapping the indicator to turn, this tweak will change the number of times the indicator blinks.

Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
Security access
Access Code 31347
Adaptation
Aussenlicht_Bling
Komfortblinken Blinkzykien
Value: 1-5 Value 3 (Standard – 3x blinking)

Have the first enabled, don’t care about comfort blinks, 3 is perfect for me. I don’t take a Sunday drive just to change a lane. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tap to Indicate – Number of Blinks
> When tapping the indicator to turn, this tweak will change the number of times the indicator blinks.
> 
> Select Control unit 09 (Central Electrics)
> ...


...one more step to add. After changing the number of blinks to what you want (4 works for me), you also have to go into the car setup in your radio and tell it to reset the lighting. This forces your car to re-read all of the lighting adaptations. If you don't do this step, changing the adaptation value does nothing. I learned this the hard way.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

JSWTDI09 said:


> ...one more step to add. After changing the number of blinks to what you want (4 works for me), you also have to go into the car setup in your radio and tell it to reset the lighting. This forces your car to re-read all of the lighting adaptations. If you don't do this step, changing the adaptation value does nothing. I learned this the hard way.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Correct, I forgot this gem. I’ve made changes to AFS to work like they do in Europe. So not resetting my lights. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> - Easy Entry
> (Seats move back to furthest position when you open door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)
> 1. Control Unit 36
> 2. Long Coding
> ...



i have this done already but seats only move back alittle ?
1. Control Unit 36
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> i have this done already but seats only move back alittle ?
> 1. Control Unit 36
> 2. Long Coding
> 3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active


How tall are you in relation to the track? It’s now a long track and I’m 5’6”


Sent while on the run


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

MrSmith4 said:


> I wonder if this would work.
> 
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?14348-Golf-MK7-Halogen-Tail-lights


I actually managed to get this partially working today. Made the changes in the left inner and outer channels and everything seemed to be working on that side....except it only worked with the light switch in the Off position. No luck with them set to Auto, Parking/Marker or On.
Additionally I feel like there's a few steps found within the instructions in the link above that are in fact typos/errors which doesn't help much but I think the values are brightness settings so that may not dictate the functionality entirely. 
That said I also managed to make a change to a Lichtfunktion in a wrong channel which screwed something up on the right side. To top it all off I was unexpectedly interrupted before I had time to fix my mistake and finish the right side which meant I had to revert everything back.
Hopefully someone has time to give this a shot to see if it actually works.

 Also can anyone tell me if you can easily revert changes using a Backup file created in OBDeleven? I see a reset option but can't determine if that's their version of a restore or...?

Edit: reset is just a reboot. There's no option to restore from a BU. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rph2004 said:


> Also can anyone tell me if you can easily revert changes using a Backup file created in OBDeleven? I see a reset option but can't determine if that's their version of a restore or...?


I suspect that you will get better information about an ODBeleven question in the ODBeleven thread instead of the Ross-Tech Vag Com thread.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone gotten the windows up/down with remote to work? I have tried it a couple times with VCDS with no luck so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Has anyone gotten the windows up/down with remote to work? I have tried it a couple times with VCDS with no luck so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VCDS:
9- Central electronics
10- Adaptations
2-Access control 2- comfort opening > active
3- access control 3- comfort closing > active
Key fob…
7- access control 2- funk komfort oeffnen > active
6- access control 2- funk komfort schilessen > active
Menu
27 access control 2- Menuesteuerung komfortbedienung einstellbar >adjustableKessy
20- access control 2-Kessy komfort schilessen > active


Sent while on the run


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have all the steps with screenshots of the long coding earlier in this thread starting at post #399. There is apparently a difference in the 2018 and 2019 models if you apply my settings to a 2018 model that will cause an error. You’ll need to follow SAVVV’s and MrSmith’s steps to clear the error.


Rein,

Am I reading this correctly? On the 2018, you can configure the AFS lighting and then clear the error? Do we know what specific steps are needed to do that?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Rein,
> 
> Am I reading this correctly? On the 2018, you can configure the AFS lighting and then clear the error? Do we know what specific steps are needed to do that?


Correct, if you continue reading through that thread someone with a 2018 would go back into 4B(?) and clear the codes. I’m driving so I can’t recall off the top of my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, if you continue reading through that thread someone with a 2018 would go back into 4B(?) and clear the codes. I’m driving so I can’t recall off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Rein. I went through and setup mine using your guide, however, I also added Predictive AFS as well. After I made the changes, went into Basic Settings and did a Start and Stop calibration. No errors after the calibration the the AFS seems better. I can tell the predictive is working as well as when I come up to a turn, I can see the lights already start to bend for the turn before I even move the wheel. Big plus in my book.

Only thing odd, on my Tig, I did not have the Highway Light option under Byte 12. Only Bit 3 and 4 were there for me. I did on the Arteon, though. I guess there really is some difference between the 18 and 19 as the option just is not there in my Tig. Can anyone else with an 18 SEL-P validate this? Saav maybe?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks Rein. I went through and setup mine using your guide, however, I also added Predictive AFS as well. After I made the changes, went into Basic Settings and did a Start and Stop calibration. No errors after the calibration the the AFS seems better. I can tell the predictive is working as well as when I come up to a turn, I can see the lights already start to bend for the turn before I even move the wheel. Big plus in my book.
> 
> Only thing odd, on my Tig, I did not have the Highway Light option under Byte 12. Only Bit 3 and 4 were there for me. I did on the Arteon, though. I guess there really is some difference between the 18 and 19 as the option just is not there in my Tig. Can anyone else with an 18 SEL-P validate this? Saav maybe?


You’re welcome, so predictive AFS worked on your 2018? Also curious, if you turn on your turn signal for a turn does predictive AFS start to adjust the lights accordingly in addition to the cornering lights? Maybe I’ll try again and clear the codes and leave that checked off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Predictive AFS is pretty awesome, I also noticed when going into a turn not only do the lights start to move in that direction they also angle down a bit to illuminate the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Only thing odd, on my Tig, I did not have the Highway Light option under Byte 12. Only Bit 3 and 4 were there for me. I did on the Arteon, though. I guess there really is some difference between the 18 and 19 as the option just is not there in my Tig. Can anyone else with an 18 SEL-P validate this? Saav maybe?


My SEL-P 2018 coding 4B: 0000000501001D4A00200F01020000000000000000000000000000000000
Coded to EU light.
ODIS log:

[LN]_Rear left seat backrest fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear right seat backrest fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear left seat cushion fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear right seat cushion fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LO]_lcm_afs_leimo_mounted: [VN]_Light Control
[LO]_LED_Headlight: [VN]_enabled
[LO]_Function_activation_AFS: [VN]_activated
[LO]_Function_activation_seat_backrest_and_cushion_fan_1:	[VN]_not_activated
[LN]_Vehicle_Type: 1D
[LN]_ESP: [VN]_installed
[LN]_rain_light_sensor: [VN]_installed
[LN]_left_right_traffic:	[VN]_right_traffic
[LO]_chassis_unit:	[VO]_Mehrlenkerhinterachse Frontantrieb
[LO]_disable_afs:	[VO]_AFS III Abschaltung MFA+
[LN]_start_stop:	[VN]_supported
[LO]_steering_curve:	[VN]_normal
[LO]_lwr_sensors:	[VO]_1_sensor
[LO]_Source_height_value:	[VO]_BCM
[LO]_market:	[VO]_ece
[LO]_headlamp_coding_word:	2
[LN]_lwr_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_afs_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_city_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_highway_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_rain_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_all_weather_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_mdf_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_glw_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_psd_data:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_Crossing_light_with_route_data:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Predictive_afs:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Marking_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Matrix_head_lamp:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_High_beam_assistant:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_glw_with_lwr_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_bending_light_variants:	[VO]_ECE R119
[LO]_offroad_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_eco_mode:	[VN]_not_enabled


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Predictive AFS is pretty awesome, I also noticed when going into a turn not only do the lights start to move in that direction they also angle down a bit to illuminate the road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Yup. I noticed this as well. Only time I can see this being bad (and maybe VERY bad) is if there's a new road that the Nav doesn't know about yet. In EU, they get NAV updates all the time. Here in the states, we get nothing.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> My SEL-P 2018 coding 4B: 0000000501001D4A00200F01020000000000000000000000000000000000
> Coded to EU light.
> ODIS log:
> 
> ...


Thanks Vas. Yours is the same. Only offroad and eco in byte 12 as well. They for sure changed something with the 2019's.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Yup. I noticed this as well. Only time I can see this being bad (and maybe VERY bad) is if there's a new road that the Nav doesn't know about yet. In EU, they get NAV updates all the time. Here in the states, we get nothing.


I’ll find out next time I’m in Western PA, they did a cut-through a hill recently so I’m wondering and I’d bet since the map would show no road the headlights will stay straight and only turn with the steering wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SAVVV, wondering if you knew anything about a few settings in 4B for lighting. Curious if through your attempt at matrix (DLA) which ones are related to needing shutters or not and what their name means in regards to potential function?

For Byte 10, the last two options (bit 6 & 7)

For Byte 11, bit 3, 5, & 7

For Byte 12, bit 7

Pics added as reference











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious if anyone knows how to code the right lane showing in the AID when passing?










Post #507 in this thread:

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/mk2-tiguan-vcds-tweaks-116815-51.html

Supposedly earlier in the thread the individual mentions the right lane shows up when ACC is on. Looks like this was a MY18, as someone with a MY 17 doesn’t have it or at least not enabled in coding by default? No mentions of MY19, but I know it doesn’t show up on mine and I run ACC a lot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious if anyone knows how to code the right lane showing in the AID when passing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, hit quote instead of Edit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SAVVV, wondering if you knew anything about a few settings in 4B for lighting. Curious if through your attempt at matrix (DLA) which ones are related to needing shutters or not and what their name means in regards to potential function?


EU Allspace with DLA:
4B coding: 0000000501001D5200104F010A0000000000000000000000000000000000

Odis:
[LN]_Rear left seat backrest fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear right seat backrest fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear left seat cushion fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LN]_Rear right seat cushion fan 1:	[VN]_not_installed
[LO]_lcm_afs_leimo_mounted:	[VN]_Light Control
[LO]_LED_Headlight:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_Function_activation_AFS:	[VN]_activated
[LO]_Function_activation_seat_backrest_and_cushion_fan_1:	[VN]_not_activated
[LN]_Vehicle_Type:	1D
[LN]_ESP:	[VN]_installed
[LN]_rain_light_sensor:	[VN]_installed
[LN]_left_right_traffic:	[VN]_right_traffic
[LO]_chassis_unit:	[VO]_Mehrlenkerhinterachse 4-Motion
[LO]_disable_afs:	[VO]_AFS III Abschaltung MFA+
[LN]_start_stop:	[VN]_supported
[LO]_steering_curve:	[VN]_normal
[LO]_lwr_sensors:	[VO]_1_sensor
[LO]_Source_height_value:	[VO]_BCM
[LO]_market:	[VO]_ece
[LO]_headlamp_coding_word:	1
[LN]_lwr_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_afs_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_city_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_highway_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_rain_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_all_weather_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_mdf_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_glw_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_psd_data:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_Crossing_light_with_route_data:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Predictive_afs:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Marking_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Matrix_head_lamp:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_High_beam_assistant:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_glw_with_lwr_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_bending_light_variants:	[VO]_ECE R119
[LO]_offroad_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_eco_mode:	[VN]_not_enabled

*Tiguan NAR SEL-P headlamp is without DLA. NAR Tiguan lens is without Fixed rectangular screen.*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> EU Allspace with DLA:
> 4B coding: 0000000501001D5200104F010A0000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> Odis:
> ...


Correct, I was curious as to which of the bits mentioned were functions that would work with the NAR lighting system since SAVVV tried to enable DLA. Plus wanted to know on certain ones if they could be enabled what their function is and translated into easier terminology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious if anyone knows how to code the right lane showing in the AID when passing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This is called overtaking prevention and for whatever reason that image is showing the opposite side. I'm wondering why that guy's is showing up on the other side. Some things point to it being a euro car- the tick marks on the 30/50mph, the gear indication in D, and the time being 24hr. But his speedo is in mph which makes no sense if it's overseas. 

I have it coded on my Arteon. It's annoying. It doesn't let you "pass on the right" when using ACC. Basically, not overtaking someone who is in a "faster" lane, while you're in the "slower" lane... in Europe their laws are written to say it's illegal to overtake in a slower lane, while in the US it's illegal to use the faster lane when not passing... 

When this is active, if you are driving in the right lane with no one in front of you and someone in the left lane is slowing down, it will keep Pace with the left lane. Since I don't leave the ACC display up in the MFD, that image will pop up for a few seconds to show you. Then it goes away, but the car tracks the car next to it. If you hit the gas pedal it overrides the system. 

It's more gimmicky than anything and the fact it can hold up traffic is.kind of annoying. But I do like when it pops up with the extra car in the MFD.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> This is called overtaking prevention and for whatever reason that image is showing the opposite side. I'm wondering why that guy's is showing up on the other side. Some things point to it being a euro car- the tick marks on the 30/50mph, the gear indication in D, and the time being 24hr. But his speedo is in mph which makes no sense if it's overseas.
> 
> I have it coded on my Arteon. It's annoying. It doesn't let you "pass on the right" when using ACC. Basically, not overtaking someone who is in a "faster" lane, while you're in the "slower" lane... in Europe their laws are written to say it's illegal to overtake in a slower lane, while in the US it's illegal to use the faster lane when not passing...
> 
> ...


Interesting, I believe per the referenced post New Zealand?

I see yours is off in the screenshot, therefore you don’t see it in the MFD/AID when ACC is selected for display. I don’t have OBD11, where is this located in coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, I believe per the referenced post New Zealand?
> 
> I see yours is off in the screenshot, therefore you don’t see it in the MFD/AID when ACC is selected for display. I don’t have OBD11, where is this located in coding?
> 
> ...


Mine is set to on. That was just a screenshot of me going into the app when it was not connected, so everything shows as default (which in that case was off). I am not sure where it is in long coding as it was an app which I just set to "On." 

I do see it in the MFD when ACC is selected as the display. Only if the Arteon recognizes a vehicle coming up on the left side. When the car clears, the image goes away. When you press the accelerator and override the system, the image goes away. Like I said, if you are on another MFD page (like Nav), it will pop up for a few seconds to show you, and then go away unless you go back to the MFD ACC display. 

I'll try to get someone to film it while i'm driving. It's pretty cool even if it is pointless. One more thing, I think it uses the park assistant sensors in the side of the car to monitor next to the vehicle, so it may not be available for the us tig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Mine is set to on. That was just a screenshot of me going into the app when it was not connected, so everything shows as default (which in that case was off). I am not sure where it is in long coding as it was an app which I just set to "On."
> 
> I do see it in the MFD when ACC is selected as the display. Only if the Arteon recognizes a vehicle coming up on the left side. When the car clears, the image goes away. When you press the accelerator and override the system, the image goes away. Like I said, if you are on another MFD page (like Nav), it will pop up for a few seconds to show you, and then go away unless you go back to the MFD ACC display.
> 
> I'll try to get someone to film it while i'm driving. It's pretty cool even if it is pointless. One more thing, I think it uses the park assistant sensors in the side of the car to monitor next to the vehicle, so it may not be available for the us tig.


I’d imagine that will end up being the case on the NA model. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d imagine that will end up being the case on the NA model. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As promised.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> As promised.


Very cool! Thank you! Will check coding and let you know. Cool that it quickly popped up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SAVVV, wondering if you knew anything about a few settings in 4B for lighting. Curious if through your attempt at matrix (DLA) which ones are related to needing shutters or not and what their name means in regards to potential function?
> 
> For Byte 10, the last two options (bit 6 & 7)
> 
> ...


Rein, I can tell you, on my MY18, Byte 12 only has Bit 3 and 4. Nothing else.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Very cool! Thank you! Will check coding and let you know. Cool that it quickly popped up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, so I turned that off as soon as I could. Turned back on just now, so will test out later today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so I turned that off as soon as I could. Turned back on just now, so will test out later today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that I have seen it a few times, I can attest to it being hard to replicate the situation in which it appears. The other day, I was traveling on a 2 lane highway out to the mountains, and the left lane was ending and turning into a turn lane. As a result a bunch of cars started lining up in the left lane, and as I approached them in the right lane, the image popped up and my car slowed down. There was no one in front of me. The car was crawling until I hit the gas pedal to resume.

Yesterday however, when I was on i70 (larger 4 lane interstate), when the system recognized I was passing the cars in the left lane (I was in a lane which was ending so the cars were starting to build up to the left of me as they merged over), the system was much less obtrusive, and flashed the car image, and then started slowing down maybe by 5 or so mph. It actually helped me transition better into traffic, so I guess it's not for none. 

It is set to off in the US by default, and set to on in EU by default since it is an EU law. Glad I have it, it's an interesting feature.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Now that I have seen it a few times, I can attest to it being hard to replicate the situation in which it appears. The other day, I was traveling on a 2 lane highway out to the mountains, and the left lane was ending and turning into a turn lane. As a result a bunch of cars started lining up in the left lane, and as I approached them in the right lane, the image popped up and my car slowed down. There was no one in front of me. The car was crawling until I hit the gas pedal to resume.
> 
> Yesterday however, when I was on i70 (larger 4 lane interstate), when the system recognized I was passing the cars in the left lane (I was in a lane which was ending so the cars were starting to build up to the left of me as they merged over), the system was much less obtrusive, and flashed the car image, and then started slowing down maybe by 5 or so mph. It actually helped me transition better into traffic, so I guess it's not for none.
> 
> It is set to off in the US by default, and set to on in EU by default since it is an EU law. Glad I have it, it's an interesting feature.


Do you think this will work with the Atlas SEL Premium?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Do you think this will work with the Atlas SEL Premium?


My guess if it needs the side sensors it’s more than likely yes. I should find out in about an hour if it even works on the Tiguan which lacks those sensors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> It is set to off in the US by default, and set to on in EU by default since it is an EU law. Glad I have it, it's an interesting feature.


With the way US drivers whore out the left lane, there’s no way I’d ever enable this feature :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> With the way US drivers whore out the left lane, there’s no way I’d ever enable this feature :laugh:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> With the way US drivers whore out the left lane, there’s no way I’d ever enable this feature :laugh:


It works better than expected. But I get why some people would be against it.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I’m curious about this too. I have the opposite concern, my interval is set to 5,000 and I would rather have it at 7,500 or 10,000. Since mine is different from the factory it must be possible to change it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Works on the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious if anyone knows how to code the right lane showing in the AID when passing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you figure out how to code that? i have SEL-P(US version) with obd11 that didnt show up on APP


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Works on the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got it working. It must be camera based then.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Works on the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you know how to get that working on OBD11?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> have you figure out how to code that? i have SEL-P(US version) with obd11 that didnt show up on APP


Module 13
Security Code 20103
Long Coding Byte 2
Overtaking Right Prevention Active - Select
Then Do It!

That’s VCDS, don’t have OBD11, ice4life may know where/how to do in OBD11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Glad you got it working. It must be camera based then.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

quick question when you enable XDS does it turn off 4 motion on my tiguan ?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

1054521247 said:


> quick question when you enable XDS does it turn off 4 motion on my tiguan ?


I do not believe the XDS system is supported in the Tiguan. There are sensors which feed to the control module that I would think are missing. Similar to how my Arteon does not have the Soundaktor even though I have settings for it. And XDS is a great system, particularly when going through a traffic circle.



Just for reference, this is XDS:
The system is an electronic substitute for a mechanical limited-slip differential. It monitors data from sensors for each wheel and, working with the available VAQ front limited-slip differential lock, can help reduce understeer. It does this by gently applying the brake to the inside wheel during a turn, helping the vehicle’s stability, handling and cornering performance. So rather than responding to loss of traction, the XDS system responds to the unloading of the inside front wheel during a fast turn.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still curious why the guy's pic was on the right side and ours is on the left. Maybe because NZ drives on the other side of the road?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Works on the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Man and your TSR works as well! What the heck, don't understand why it wouldn't work on the Atlas. Which why it makes me think this overtake lane won't work for me as well. Wonder what is the difference with the Atlas Camera?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice. Man and your TSR works as well! What the heck, don't understand why it wouldn't work on the Atlas. Which why it makes me think this overtake lane won't work for me as well. Wonder what is the difference with the Atlas Camera?


Overtake assist not need camera. You need only ACC cruise.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> quick question when you enable XDS does it turn off 4 motion on my tiguan ?


No, it’s already turned on by default. All you’re doing is selecting the intensity. I selected medium and you can tell in turns at higher speeds it takes care of wheel spin on the inside rear tire from my understanding. Once enabled to medium you can feel the brakes grab. No need to set to the highest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice. Man and your TSR works as well! What the heck, don't understand why it wouldn't work on the Atlas. Which why it makes me think this overtake lane won't work for me as well. Wonder what is the difference with the Atlas Camera?


TSR? Sorry drawing a blank on that acronym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> TSR? Sorry drawing a blank on that acronym.


That is Traffic Sign Recognition. But that is not the correct acronym. It is DRSI- Dynamic Road Sign Information (that's how it shows in the HU settings)




Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, it’s already turned on by default. All you’re doing is selecting the intensity. I selected medium and you can tell in turns at higher speeds it takes care of wheel spin on the inside rear tire from my understanding. Once enabled to medium you can feel the brakes grab. No need to set to the highest.


I was completely unaware that the Tiguan has XDS. In fact I was sure it does not- only GTI/R, Jetta R-Line/GLI, and Arteon.




Vasia01 said:


> Overtake assist not need camera. You need only ACC cruise.


It specifically says you need lane assist, which requires the camera


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> TSR? Sorry drawing a blank on that acronym.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Traffic Sign Recognition hehe


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice. Man and your TSR works as well! What the heck, don't understand why it wouldn't work on the Atlas. Which why it makes me think this overtake lane won't work for me as well. Wonder what is the difference with the Atlas Camera?


I wonder if it is because they sell the Tiguan (Allspace) in europe but they don't sell the Atlas there. Maybe there are slightly different control modules for cars which are available in both countries? Surprising that the NAR mexican built cars have as much embedded functionality as they do!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> Traffic Sign Recognition hehe


That’s right, brain fart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I wonder if it is because they sell the Tiguan (Allspace) in europe but they don't sell the Atlas there. Maybe there are slightly different control modules for cars which are available in both countries? Surprising that the NAR mexican built cars have as much embedded functionality as they do!


You’d think being the same platform it would be there. 

Noticed the left lane with the car passing doesn’t show when cars on the left pass you in the left lane and you later pass them. It only appeared shortly if I got in the left lane after a car was in front of me or no cars around but you come up on a car that’s on your left and you’re speed makes it apparent (to at least me) that you’ll be passing them. I’m guessing the software is doing the same in order to pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’d think being the same platform it would be there.
> 
> Noticed the left lane with the car passing doesn’t show when cars on the left pass you in the left lane and you later pass them. It only appeared shortly if I got in the left lane after a car was in front of me or no cars around but you come up on a car that’s on your left and you’re speed makes it apparent (to at least me) that you’ll be passing them. I’m guessing the software is doing the same in order to pace.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's more for coming up fast on a significantly slowed down left lane in my experience. Still curious how your Tig has xds, as I know it uses the e park brake which you have, but I thought there was additional hardware required (sensors).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yeah it's more for coming up fast on a significantly slowed down left lane in my experience. Still curious how your Tig has xds?


If I recall I even saw XDS listed on their website for the SEL-P and SEL-P R line. Now I didn’t look at lower trims, but in coding it was set to Normal as expected. When I changed it to medium and took some good curves to test on at a higher speed than I normally would you’ll feel the inside wheels grab intermittently as you take a curve. I read the strongest setting is too much. 

Next up I need to remove the check the surroundings when in reverse. Also removed the NHTSA CarPlay restrictions for the keyboard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If I recall I even saw XDS listed on their website for the SEL-P and SEL-P R line. Now I didn’t look at lower trims, but in coding it was set to Normal as expected. When I changed it to medium and took some good curves to test on at a higher speed than I normally would you’ll feel the inside wheels grab intermittently as you take a curve. I read the strongest setting is too much.
> 
> Next up I need to remove the check the surroundings when in reverse. Also removed the NHTSA CarPlay restrictions for the keyboard.


Wow I was not aware any tigs had it that is very cool. The system works very well in the art, and you are right medium is the highest you need. Otherwise you will burn through your parking brake. 

In the r forum they were able to get the optical park sensor overlay to display at all times when in Reverse- overlaid on the cam. They said they used to have to push the menu button to get it to display. On our cars with the 360 cam, the surround cams pop up when you press the menu button, but is there a way to get it to stay up all the time like they did with the OPS on the R?

Was told no due to regulations, but the fact they did something similar on the R has me wondering now. I believe they deactivated the legal screen to do so btw.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Wow I was not aware any tigs had it that is very cool. The system works very well in the art, and you are right medium is the highest you need. Otherwise you will burn through your parking brake.
> 
> In the r forum they were able to get the optical park sensor overlay to display at all times when in Reverse- overlaid on the cam. They said they used to have to push the menu button to get it to display. On our cars with the 360 cam, the surround cams pop up when you press the menu button, but is there a way to get it to stay up all the time like they did with the OPS on the R?


I haven’t seen anyone able to do so, curious the thread for how they did it on the R?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I haven’t seen anyone able to do so, curious the thread for how they did it on the R?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I found the other day. Didn't mess around with it yet, but let me know if it works if you get to it before me. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Tweaks&p=113270975&viewfull=1#post113270975


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> This is what I found the other day. Didn't mess around with it yet, but let me know if it works if you get to it before me.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Tweaks&p=113270975&viewfull=1#post113270975


Tried it, not seeing any change. Even rebooted the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried it, not seeing any change. Even rebooted the MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. I really want the 360 cam to default on the left. Not like the backup cam isn't already up next to it for regulations anyway!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Bummer. I really want the 360 cam to default on the left. Not like the backup cam isn't already up next to it for regulations anyway!


I remember when I did TSR a reboot of the MIB did nothing, but all of the sudden a little over 2 hours later it started to work. I’ll check later tonight. 

I thought I saved the coding to remove the Look! Safe to move? From the backup camera. By chance do you have that readily available or anyone in the thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I remember when I did TSR a reboot of the MIB did nothing, but all of the sudden a little over 2 hours later it started to work. I’ll check later tonight.
> 
> I thought I saved the coding to remove the Look! Safe to move? From the backup camera. By chance do you have that readily available or anyone in the thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have it available. And I thought the coding you just did with the legal_rvc was the legal screen. That's why I was confused when I went through that entire golf r coding thread and only saw those instructions for the overlay. I'm wondering now if that was not how to get the overlay?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I posted in the r thread asking for elaboration on the overlay. Stay tuned. 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Tweaks&p=113766771&viewfull=1#post113766771


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Anyone tried doing this on the new Tiguan?



Shawn O said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to change the stock service interval of 10,000 miles to something less? I'd like to change it to 5,000 miles and/or 180 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shawn O said:


> Anyone tried doing this on the new Tiguan?


I think I have that coding, hang tight. Sorry, thought it was in my Notes. My friend did it off of memory. I’ll message him. 

Try checking 17 Instruments -> Adaptations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I posted in the r thread asking for elaboration on the overlay. Stay tuned.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Tweaks&p=113766771&viewfull=1#post113766771


My 2018 Tig SEL-P comes up with the Overlay in reverse automatically. Has done this from when I picked it up. It awesome. Was wondering if there's a way to set this on the Arteon, so I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Was there anything special you guys needed to do to get the MicroCan to work? I just tried mine last night and while it communicated and ran an auto scan without issues, every module reported unsupported. In addition every time I tried to access a module individually, it reported not able to communicate with interface and that every single module in my car was not supported. 2019 SEL R Line Black.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

zimmie2652 said:


> Was there anything special you guys needed to do to get the MicroCan to work? I just tried mine last night and while it communicated and ran an auto scan without issues, every module reported unsupported. In addition every time I tried to access a module individually, it reported not able to communicate with interface and that every single module in my car was not supported. 2019 SEL R Line Black.


Welcome to the world of new VWs. VW has changed the communication protocols used in newer VWs (starting in about 2016). Your MicroCAN interface is now considered to be a "legacy" interface. It turns out that the legacy interfaces (this includes the HEX+CAN too) do not have enough memory to update the firmware to support the new protocols. In other words, your 2019 VW requires a newer interface. You will have to upgrade to a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface to be able to talk with all of the control modules in your car. Ross-Tech does have some "upgrade" deals but it is sometimes a better deal to sell your old cable and buy a new one. Sorry.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. I had to upgrade my HEX+CAN for my 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> My 2018 Tig SEL-P comes up with the Overlay in reverse automatically. Has done this from when I picked it up. It awesome. Was wondering if there's a way to set this on the Arteon, so I'll have to give this a try.


Crazy. I remembered my 2018 Atlas SEL-P had the overlay automatically too. But my 2019 Arteon SEL-P is different with the same system I. That I have to select it each time. There has to be a way to get it to default!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Crazy. I remembered my 2018 Atlas SEL-P had the overlay automatically too. But my 2019 Arteon SEL-P is different with the same system I. That I have to select it each time. There has to be a way to get it to default!


I was wondering if turning off the guidelines in coding would allow the overlay to actually work. Maybe a limitation of only being able to do one thing at once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Welcome to the world of new VWs. VW has changed the communication protocols used in newer VWs (starting in about 2016). Your MicroCAN interface is now considered to be a "legacy" interface. It turns out that the legacy interfaces (this includes the HEX+CAN too) do not have enough memory to update the firmware to support the new protocols. In other words, your 2019 VW requires a newer interface. You will have to upgrade to a HEX-V2 or a HEX-NET interface to be able to talk with all of the control modules in your car. Ross-Tech does have some "upgrade" deals but it is sometimes a better deal to sell your old cable and buy a new one. Sorry.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Ok that explains that then. Sorry, thought I read earlier that people were able to get the microcan working seamlessly. 

Thank you mucho! 

Looks like I’ll be ordering a new cable sometime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was wondering if turning off the guidelines in coding would allow the overlay to actually work. Maybe a limitation of only being able to do one thing at once.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idts. Unlike the golf r where it's an overlay, ours just moves the selected camera over to the right. The guidelines have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Idts. Unlike the golf r where it's an overlay, ours just moves the selected camera over to the right. The guidelines have nothing to do with it.


Seeing your picture keeps reminding me to find how to remove Look! Safe to move? Thought I grabbed a screenshot of those steps. 

Also trying to find how to make the Engine Start/Stop button have a “heartbeat” and hoping to get feedback on any horror stories of turning on the ability to use/lock the car while engine running with key fob? Saw a post where someone got out, shut their door, doors locked but had to manually unlock the door in order to get back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> hoping to get feedback on any horror stories of turning on the ability to use/lock the car while engine running with key fob? Saw a post where someone got out, shut their door, doors locked but had to manually unlock the door in order to get back in.


No horror stories here. There was one time I hit the unlock button in my pocket while driving and it flashed the lights and unlocked the doors. I guess it's for running inside and locking the car while leaving it running. But with remote start and REST (residual heat), it seems superfluous.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> No horror stories here. There was one time I hit the unlock button in my pocket while driving and it flashed the lights and unlocked the doors. I guess it's for running inside and locking the car while leaving it running. But with remote start and REST (residual heat), it seems superfluous.


Yea, but having two little ones now scares me. Odds are it’ll be a rare event. I’ve had other cars that while in motion won’t allow the doors to be unlocked via the key fob. Especially since my 3 year old knows how to unbuckle his chest strap. Yea, that’s always fun.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone turn this on with their fogs even with cornering lights? Saw in a VW Jetta commercial that when the car turned the fogs came on for the turn and immediately off. Looked cool. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this, hoping this removes the Look! Safe to move? Can anyone confirm?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone turn this on with their fogs even with cornering lights? Saw in a VW Jetta commercial that when the car turned the fogs came on for the turn and immediately off. Looked cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I had my CC it had the headlight-integrated static cornering lights. I coded the fog lights to also do Corning lights and it doubled the functionality. Tiguan lower trims used only the fog but on the SEL-P, since it has the static Corning light in the headlight, you can double the functionality by adding the fog as well. The only thing is one is LED and one is not.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> When I had my CC it had the headlight-integrated static cornering lights. I coded the fog lights to also do Corning lights and it doubled the functionality. Tiguan lower trims used only the fog but on the SEL-P, since it has the static Corning light in the headlight, you can double the functionality by adding the fog as well. The only thing is one is LED and one is not.


Installed deAutoLED fogs to color match the headlights. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ice4life said:


> When I had my CC it had the headlight-integrated static cornering lights. I coded the fog lights to also do Corning lights and it doubled the functionality. Tiguan lower trims used only the fog but on the SEL-P, since it has the static Corning light in the headlight, you can double the functionality by adding the fog as well. The only thing is one is LED and one is not.


How did you get the fog to come on also in the coding? I was hoping to be able to do this too.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> How did you get the fog to come on also in the coding? I was hoping to be able to do this too.


Savvv, here’s the link from my screenshot asking about this function. About 1/4 way down is how to turn on and speed threshold. 


https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk2-tiguan/mk2-tiguan-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Works, fogs turn on with turn signal. Will post results. Speed threshold didn’t change, code language isn’t there for AFS modules. AFS has its own language and set to 0 and 40, so nothing to change for speed threshold unless you want to bump it up to 50. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so tried this to see if it would remove the Look! Safe to move?

Hide Optical Parking System Warning Line
Disables the ‘Please check surroundings’ message that appears on the headunit when parking.

Select Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Security access
Access code:71679
Control unit Coding
Byte 1
Bit 5 DeActivate

71679 didn’t work, tried 31347 and 20103 no luck. Maybe someone knows a good code, VCDS isn’t suggesting one. So went into the Rear View Cam control, 20103 worked, got into long coded and found:










Unchecked Legal_Screen, on and when you press Do It! get Error Code 31 coding out of range. 

Maybe someone out there had better luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so tried this to see if it would remove the Look! Safe to move?
> 
> Hide Optical Parking System Warning Line
> Disables the ‘Please check surroundings’ message that appears on the headunit when parking.
> ...


I get the same error 31 on my Arteon. It's just for Bit 4. Bit 5 you can un-check just fine. 

My Tiguan already has both of these un-checked. Not sure why that's ok in the Tig but not the Arteon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> I get the same error 31 on my Arteon. It's just for Bit 4. Bit 5 you can un-check just fine.
> 
> My Tiguan already has both of these un-checked. Not sure why that's ok in the Tig but not the Arteon.


Mine were checked by default. What happens if you uncheck both or if you uncheck bit 5? I know my wife will still like to see the guidelines. I just want the stupid warning language gone. 

I know sometimes Error 31 will clear on its own but multiple tries last night didn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mine were checked by default. What happens if you uncheck both or if you uncheck bit 5? I know my wife will still like to see the guidelines. I just want the stupid warning language gone.
> 
> I know sometimes Error 31 will clear on its own but multiple tries last night didn’t work.


Finally found a picture of what I was talking about for the rear seatbelt warnings (bottom left of cockpit). Is this available in the US? Maybe changing to euro warning or switching off the trip odo?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Finally found a picture of what I was talking about for the rear seatbelt warnings (bottom left of cockpit). Is this available in the US? Maybe changing to euro warning or switching off the trip odo?


Yea I see this all the time with ROW AID’s and would love to have this rather than trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I see this all the time with ROW AID’s and would love to have this rather than trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


strange thing is they still have the 0.0 button to reset the trip, yet i don't see any trip odo.. Maybe it shows up when everyone is buckled in?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> strange thing is they still have the 0.0 button to reset the trip, yet i don't see any trip odo.. Maybe it shows up when everyone is buckled in?


I think it’s just there and if all are buckled the icons are white and if not buckled red (recalling from top of head). I have two buckled all the time due to childseats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think it’s just there and if all are buckled the icons are white and if not buckled red (recalling from top of head). I have two buckled all the time due to childseats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I swapped the seatbelt warning to EU in obdeleven, but nothing changed. I noticed the rear seat belts have the green circuit board looking inners, so it seems the car is equipped to show it, just have to figure out how.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Gotcha. I swapped the seatbelt warning to EU in obdeleven, but nothing changed. I noticed the rear seat belts have the green circuit board looking inners, so it seems the car is equipped to show it, just have to figure out how.


What does switching the seatbelt warning to EU do? Is this separate from the beep warning that seatbelts aren’t buckled that everyone turns off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Finally found a picture of what I was talking about for the rear seatbelt warnings (bottom left of cockpit). Is this available in the US? Maybe changing to euro warning or switching off the trip odo?


Not possible. NAR tiguan is without rear seatbelt sensor.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> Not possible. NAR tiguan is without rear seatbelt sensor.


Yep, another cost cutting in NAR Tiguan


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it possible to scroll to the next sirius xm channel using the steering wheel controls? Right now I have only been able to scroll/skip to the next preset channel but what if I just want to go through all of the channels without setting presets? I know you can scan one at a time using the buttons on the radio but I want to using the steering wheel controls.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

ean said:


> Is it possible to scroll to the next sirius xm channel using the steering wheel controls? Right now I have only been able to scroll/skip to the next preset channel but what if I just want to go through all of the channels without setting presets? I know you can scan one at a time using the buttons on the radio but I want to using the steering wheel controls.


This isn't something you need Ross Tech for, just go into your radio settings and change it from switching from programmed channels to next channels, can't remember the exact wording, but it's in radio settings


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

Zabes64 said:


> This isn't something you need Ross Tech for, just go into your radio settings and change it from switching from programmed channels to next channels, can't remember the exact wording, but it's in radio settings



I did not know that but I just found it and made the change! Thank you!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know how to change the tails like this? Not sure if this is DRL or something else since they title is basic and no replies to how it was done. 

https://youtu.be/ia_eJtJj1AE

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone know how to change the tails like this? Not sure if this is DRL or something else since they title is basic and no replies to how it was done.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ia_eJtJj1AE
> 
> ...


What's different there? Looks like Normal operation to me.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> What's different there? Looks like Normal operation to me.


I know during the day it’s not normal, I’ve never checked nighttime appearance. Wish the person that posted provided more information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I know during the day it’s not normal, I’ve never checked nighttime appearance. Wish the person that posted provided more information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need enable tail with DRL?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> You need enable tail with DRL?


So you agree this is DRL? If so, I could use the coding and if you know the full coding for kick to close that would be great Vasia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So you agree this is DRL? If so, I could use the coding and if you know the full coding for kick to close that would be great Vasia!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kick to close. Not tested on Tiguan, but Skoda work fine.

Kessy module 05:
ENG126956-ENG154581-Byte9_VIP-Coding_kick and_close_function *active*

BCM 09
ENG141634-ENG142259-Verdecksteuergeraet-Kick_and_close, *active*.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I know during the day it’s not normal, I’ve never checked nighttime appearance. Wish the person that posted provided more information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Vasia01 said:


> You need enable tail with DRL?





Reihenmotor5 said:


> So you agree this is DRL? If so, I could use the coding and if you know the full coding for kick to close that would be great Vasia!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing he changed them to be permanent tails. It is called scandanavian DRL as they require tails during the day. I coded it on my Arteon, but I used the obdeleven app.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Kick to close. Not tested on Tiguan, but Skoda work fine.
> 
> Kessy module 05:
> ENG126956-ENG154581-Byte9_VIP-Coding_kick and_close_function *active*
> ...


Thank you! Going to test when I get home. I can’t recall the exact naming convention for what people call the rear DRL coding think it’s NZ (New Zealand), just don’t know if it works for NAR model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'm guessing he changed them to be permanent tails. It is called scandanavian DRL as they require tails during the day. I coded it on my Arteon, but I used the obdeleven app.


I’ve found a lot of what can be done in OBD11 is sometimes the same. Curious what you did and if anyone had issues on their Tiguan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean (Jul 26, 2007)

I was confused about the adaptive lane tracking feature because I could not get it to work as it was listed. It had said to set bit 5-7 to point of intervention 'early' but that for me did not work. I had to select the 4th option in bit 5-7 "Point of Intervention 'Early via menu settings" the other options did not make this available for me. It does make a large difference in my highway commute and does a very good job. A little wiggle of the wheel is a enough to keep the warning away. 

Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist 
Security Access -> code 20103 
Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> I selected *Point of Intervention 'Early via menu settings'*


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Going to test when I get home. I can’t recall the exact naming convention for what people call the rear DRL coding think it’s NZ (New Zealand), just don’t know if it works for NAR model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rear tail you need chage this 09 module adaptaion:

Outer tail:
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 *Tagfahrlicht*
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21 *Tagfahrlicht*

Inner
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23 *Tagfahrlicht*
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24 *Tagfahrlicht*

You can code inner tail as turn light right *Blinken rechts Hellphase* or left *Blinken links Hellphase*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Rear tail you need chage this 09 module adaptaion:
> 
> Outer tail:
> Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 *Daytime Running Lights*
> ...


Thank you, my friend said he just coded his inner as DRL since he mentioned if you code for Scandinavian DRL, essentially it’s like having your light switch set to parking lights all the time - all exterior and interior such as switches and dash always on. 

Looks like above coding you provided, and thank you, is a variation so you don’t have all the other lights on. I have a Euro switch set to Auto and I have fogs plus a rear fog. I am curious how to code the inner tails as you mentioned as turn lights also. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you, my friend said he just coded his inner as DRL since he mentioned if you code for Scandinavian DRL, essentially it’s like having your light switch set to parking lights all the time - all exterior and interior such as switches and dash always on.
> 
> Looks like above coding you provided, and thank you, is a variation so you don’t have all the other lights on. I have a Euro switch set to Auto and I have fogs plus a rear fog. I am curious how to code the inner tails as you mentioned as turn lights also. Thank you!
> 
> ...


My coding work on AUTO switch. Not need set to parking light.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Kick to close. Not tested on Tiguan, but Skoda work fine.
> 
> Kessy module 05:
> ENG126956-ENG154581-Byte9_VIP-Coding_kick and_close_function *active*
> ...


09 shows not installed, changed to install. No difference. Looks like it won’t work even on an SEL-P Tiguan. Thank you for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Rear tail you need chage this 09 module adaptaion:
> 
> Outer tail:
> Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20 *Tagfahrlicht*
> ...


Thank you! Coded and working. I went dunkelphase for fun, but now need to figure out how to bump up the intensity of the inner tails. 

Tagfahrlicht in 19.6.2 of VCDS is listed in English, now shows Daytime running lights (there are two entries though) I chose the first one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you, my friend said he just coded his inner as DRL since he mentioned if you code for Scandinavian DRL, essentially it’s like having your light switch set to parking lights all the time - all exterior and interior such as switches and dash always on.
> 
> Looks like above coding you provided, and thank you, is a variation so you don’t have all the other lights on. I have a Euro switch set to Auto and I have fogs plus a rear fog. I am curious how to code the inner tails as you mentioned as turn lights also. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Strange that is not how my scandanavian drl works. Only drl and tails. No interior lights, or side markers which come on with parking lights. Was the same on my Touareg.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Emergency flashers on, inner lights set to dunkelphase. Not easy to see so will grab a night shot. 


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aSCPd4kwjoNXoXuT-8KYVjDcg-sUTDQH/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Coded and working. I went dunkelphase for fun, but now need to figure out how to bump up the intensity of the inner tails.
> 
> Tagfahrlicht in 19.6.2 of VCDS is listed in English, now shows Daytime running lights (there are two entries though) I chose the first one.
> 
> ...


Inner tail intensity change not possible. This is maximum brightness.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Inner tail intensity change not possible. This is maximum brightness.


Yea, my buddy reminded me many times and I keep forgetting, ha! Told him I’m too old to remember. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Emergency flashers on, inner lights set to dunkelphase. Not easy to see so will grab a night shot.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aSCPd4kwjoNXoXuT-8KYVjDcg-sUTDQH/view?usp=drivesdk
> ...


wait till night. Just because of the different intensity, it actually might look off putting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> wait till night. Just because of the different intensity, it actually might look off putting.


Funny I was thinking the same thing for dunkelphase. 

Glad I tested, can’t see any difference with dunkelphase at night, going to change to Hellphase like Vasia had in his coding he provided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Emergency flashers on, inner lights set to dunkelphase. Not easy to see so will grab a night shot.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aSCPd4kwjoNXoXuT-8KYVjDcg-sUTDQH/view?usp=drivesdk
> ...


So it's dark out now Rei. How do they look?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> So it's dark out now Rei. How do they look?


After I get the kids to bed changing to hellphase, can’t tell the difference with on and off. Once changed will post pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So just the outer tails blink when on auto at night. Auto in the morning with daylight both inner and outer blink on and off together in hellphase. At night if I set the Euro switch to O, then it works properly. Guessing something else is needed in coding? Any ideas Vasia?

Tested while in Drive and Euro switch on auto and only outer tails blink just as they had while in park. Wanted to make sure it had to do with being in park (didn’t think so, but tested to confirm). Stumped 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...M-What-is-this-and-how-do-I-do-it-(new-to-VW)

Wonder if what I’m seeing in post 411 is what is needed. 

Switch on the 0 position:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZJu8Ra5OyGm5CMWZ_pMRG7svzgIMzMAa/view?usp=drivesdk

Switch on Auto position:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1atvEOcgj8YVxgrRNj6kDRySngYJF6NBy/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> WiFi is not part of the NA model here in the states from what I recall. That model of MIB is ROW. So while the software may be present and you see the menus for WiFi, since the hardware isn’t present the controls are grayed out.


Alright, I am still experimenting with adding WLAN to the MIB-II headunit. I got a little further than I did previously, and now I have the WLAN menu (albeit greyed out), as well as the Media Control menu (which says no WLAN). On the MIB-I units, Discover Media (smaller nav) and Discover Pro (larger nav) had the WLAN antenna embedded into the bluetooth antenna, and the smaller unit just needed it to be activated. 

With the MIB-II headunits, I am not sure why it is different. I have coded and added adaptations, but it truly appears the system does not support it. The only other thing I am going to try, is to go into the engineering menu and see if there is anything in there that I can activate.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey Rhein,

have you experimented with "Weariness Recognition?" I believe it gives you a warning after lkas kicks in a bunch of times.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Hey Rhein,
> 
> have you experimented with "Weariness Recognition?" I believe it gives you a warning after lkas kicks in a bunch of times.


I have not. I figured weariness detection required some sort of facial recognition that you see in luxury vehicles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Alright, I am still experimenting with adding WLAN to the MIB-II headunit. I got a little further than I did previously, and now I have the WLAN menu (albeit greyed out), as well as the Media Control menu (which says no WLAN). On the MIB-I units, Discover Media (smaller nav) and Discover Pro (larger nav) had the WLAN antenna embedded into the bluetooth antenna, and the smaller unit just needed it to be activated.
> 
> With the MIB-II headunits, I am not sure why it is different. I have coded and added adaptations, but it truly appears the system does not support it. The only other thing I am going to try, is to go into the engineering menu and see if there is anything in there that I can activate.


Curious to see what happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Hey Rhein,
> 
> have you experimented with "Weariness Recognition?" I believe it gives you a warning after lkas kicks in a bunch of times.


Weariness Recognition not possible activate for free. Need SWAP.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Detection-SportsVan-Activation-5G0054801/dp/B01M1D2B05


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Weariness Recognition not possible activate for free. Need SWAP.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Detection-SportsVan-Activation-5G0054801/dp/B01M1D2B05


If all the hardware is there, why can't it be coded? I even saw german paramater settings for how often it would activate etc. Many new cars use it w/o any face camera- it is tied to the driver assistance system and lets the driver know that it has kicked in too many times, and it may be time to take a break.

Mercedes has had it even on cars w/o driver assistance. It was tied to your braking force/repetition etc and would give you the coffee cup if you were driving erratically.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Weariness Recognition not possible activate for free. Need SWAP.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-Detection-SportsVan-Activation-5G0054801/dp/B01M1D2B05


So does this disc stay in the glovebox or does it load the software? Trying to find the disc now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So does this disc stay in the glovebox or does it load the software? Trying to find the disc now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) This would be to load the software into the car's module.

2) This particular disc is for cars without driver assistance. It specifically says it monitors steering input only as the parameter. 



I am going to guess it is tied to the emergency intevention system we don't get in the US. That system can close the sunroof/windows, and tighten the seatbelts in the event of an imminent collision. It can also intervene if the driver loses attention by turning on the emergency flashers, and using the parking assistant sensors/acc radar to safely pull the car over to the side of the road. Pretty damn cool.




> If the car senses that the driver has not used the wheel or pedals for a certain period of time, the system will first deploy ‘countermeasures’ such as warning signals and lights, plus physical autonomous brake jolt signals. If these measures aren’t enough, the emergency stop system steps in. The hazard lights automatically switch on, and by using the lane keep assist in tandem with the steering controls from the parking assist feature, the Arteon will begin to move across into the nearside lane. Side assist uses ultrasound sensors to detect traffic around the vehicle, while the adaptive cruise control regulates brake and throttle.
> 
> A Pre-Crash system to detect approaching dangers is another one of the Arteon’s safety assist features, but this new setup can now detect imminent shunts from the rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the description, looks to rely on the steering wheel for feedback











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So does this disc stay in the glovebox or does it load the software? Trying to find the disc now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is online activation SWAP code. Drive profile selection also SWAP function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> This is online activation SWAP code. Drive profile selection also SWAP function.


Greek to me, not familiar with SWAP codes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Greek to me, not familiar with SWAP codes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SWAP stand for *S*oft*W*are *A*s *P*roduct. SWAP functions require a special activation code that is specific to the VIN of the car. These codes MUST be purchased from a registered dealer so in short its a VW (Group) activation code that you pay for to enable stuff on your car (as defined by your VIN number) and is not transferable or able to be done legally by any non VAG tool.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> SWAP stand for *S*oft*W*are *A*s *P*roduct. SWAP functions require a special activation code that is specific to the VIN of the car. These codes MUST be purchased from a registered dealer so in short its a VW (Group) activation code that you pay for to enable stuff on your car (as defined by your VIN number) and is not transferable or able to be done legally by any non VAG tool.


So even if I buy the disc from a UK site I’d have to see if it works with my VIN on a my North American 2019 model? Do I take the disc to the dealer for them to try?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> SWAP stand for *S*oft*W*are *A*s *P*roduct. SWAP functions require a special activation code that is specific to the VIN of the car. These codes MUST be purchased from a registered dealer so in short its a VW (Group) activation code that you pay for to enable stuff on your car (as defined by your VIN number) and is not transferable or able to be done legally by any non VAG tool.


*Now I'm wondering if the WLAN is one of the available SWAP codes. When you press the menu button on the hu for 10 seconds, the info menu has a SWAP category, and there is a list of installed and supported codes. I can never figure out what they stand for though. Do you know what all the SWAP codes are? It's strange because all VW models which use the discover media 8" nav system have the identical part number and the module in the glove box has the identical number as well. This makes me think the WLAN module is not additional hardware, but just a SWAP code. 

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/System-Unit-Radio-Display/68874730/5G6919605D.html

Also, the press release specifically says it is optional on the discover media, but I refer you to the SWAP codes:*


> The “Discover Media” (entry-level navigation system) can be optionally equipped with WLAN. The top “Discover Pro” navigation system also comes with the Premium mobile phone interface (rSAP profile) and DVD drive; TV tuner is optional.


*I do have an idea- someone with an Atlas recently listed the codes they had installed. I bet this will help us to see which one is WLAN.*


TWs/VW said:


> I had a look at the Infotainment system’s Setup Screen and noted the following FeC/SWaP codes (Feature enabling Code/SoftWare as Product). I've been able to identify most (I think) from what others have posted on the web, but some are a mystery. Just wondering what other Atlas owners have listed and if anyone can identify the unknown codes...
> 
> TW
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious to see what happens


*I enabled the green engineering menu, and while I was unable to find anything related to WLAN, I did find a way to change the layout of the headunit which is interesting. It can be changed to the look that the NMS Passat has where the icons are left to right and you scroll through them rather than them being listed in a grid. One thing I noticed was in the adaptation section of 5F, there is the blocked menu content as well. I wonder if any of the blocked menus are blocking the WLAN menu from being selected- hence the grey out..
*





































*One more thing Rhein- the other day I was complaining that the LED puddle light was only coming on on the driver side when I coded them to stay on regardless of fold. Well duh it was becauase I had to manually code the passenger mirror in the passenger door control module as well. They were separate which was strange. Now it is working properly!*


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So even if I buy the disc from a UK site I’d have to see if it works with my VIN on a my North American 2019 model? Do I take the disc to the dealer for them to try?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try buy this SWAP from you USA dealer. You need this part *5G0054801*. For European car this function work without problem. NAR models not tested.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> *Now I'm wondering if the WLAN is one of the available SWAP codes. When you press the menu button on the hu for 10 seconds, the info menu has a SWAP category, and there is a list of installed and supported codes. I can never figure out what they stand for though. Do you know what all the SWAP codes are? It's strange because all VW models which use the discover media 8" nav system have the identical part number and the module in the glove box has the identical number as well. This makes me think the WLAN module is not additional hardware, but just a SWAP code.
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/System-Unit-Radio-Display/68874730/5G6919605D.html
> 
> ...


Yea got to code both sides for puddle lights. 

Interesting, I see other options for skinning apparently. Anything interesting?

Take it the FeC/SWaP lets you enter the codes there to turn things on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Try buy this SWAP from you USA dealer. You need this part *5G0054801*. For European car this function work without problem. NAR models not tested.


Did a search on my dealers part site for that part number and no results. Even tried fatigue, weariness and nothing. Wonder if they can order it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea got to code both sides for puddle lights.
> 
> Interesting, I see other options for skinning apparently. Anything interesting?
> 
> Take it the FeC/SWaP lets you enter the codes there to turn things on?


Yeah would've been nice to know with the mirrors.. 

I only had two skin options. One was the grid, and one was the left to right setup. 

I am not sure you can do anything to turn them on in the system- I think you need to upload the disc and then if supported it will work. I am going to check my supported SWAP list and see which one is WLAN from the list provided by the Atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What happens when you press the Function Enabling Code menu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What happens when you press the Function Enabling Code menu?


All it does is list the installed and supported codes. I got this from the Atlas forum:



TWs/VW said:


> I had a look at the Infotainment system’s Setup Screen and noted the following FeC/SWaP codes (Feature enabling Code/SoftWare as Product). I've been able to identify most (I think) from what others have posted on the web, but some are a mystery. Just wondering what other Atlas owners have listed and if anyone can identify the unknown codes...
> 
> TW
> 
> ...


Low and behold, 09410006 and 00060200 are the two SWAP codes needed and mine have them both in the "Supported" code menu, not the "Installed" code menu. Now how do we activate the WLAN SWAP code so that we can use it? Also, I noticed I have "00060400 Performance monitor" installed but the Atlas doesn't.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> All it does is list the installed and supported codes. I got this from the Atlas forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Low and behold, 09410006 and 00060200 are the two SWAP codes needed and mine have them both in the "Supported" code menu, not the "Installed" code menu. Now how do we activate the WLAN SWAP code so that we can use it? Also, I noticed I have "00060400 Performance monitor" installed but the Atlas doesn't.


I don't know, how enable WIFI.
1. Replaced WIFI module - NOTHING
2. Reflashed another firmware - NOTHING
3. Activated all SWAP - NOTHING, but now my MIB has HMI SPORT monitor with LAP TIME


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> I don't know, how enable WIFI.
> 1. Replaced WIFI module - NOTHING
> 2. Reflashed another firmware - NOTHING
> 3. Activated all SWAP - NOTHING, but now my MIB has HMI SPORT monitor with LAP TIME


How do you activate all the swap codes?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> How do you activate all the swap codes?


This is not easy, but not help for WIFI activation.

When WIFI is coded as enabled in 5F module - give error - *Control Module Incorrectly Coded.*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to guess if it’s under installed you can activate, if it’s supported that means you need the hardware? Similar to when I tried kick to close in VCDS it showed as not installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> This is not easy, but not help for WIFI activation.
> 
> When WIFI is coded as enabled in 5F module - give error - *Control Module Incorrectly Coded.*


Well I don't get that error. I have it enabled in the 5F module, and it accepted the coding. I even have the media control icon, it's just that the 00060200 swap code needs to be enabled so that it will work. Right now, it is grayed out, but it is showing which means I am not experiencing the same "incorrectly coded" situation you are.



Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m going to guess if it’s under installed you can activate, if it’s supported that means you need the hardware? Similar to when I tried kick to close in VCDS it showed as not installed.


Don't think so. There are a ton of forums with people talking about activating SWAP/fec codes that were under the supported section. They would often activate carplay/aa since it is an option in europe. That makes me think all we need to do it activate 00060200 and we should have access to media control and WLAN. Like I said, there are no different part numbers between the discover media devices on the atlas and tig/jetta/arteon/golf, so I can't believe that there is actual hardware missing, or it would likely have a different part number.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Well I don't get that error. I have it enabled in the 5F module, and it accepted the coding. I even have the media control icon, it's just that the 00060200 swap code needs to be enabled so that it will work. Right now, it is grayed out, but it is showing which means I am not experiencing the same "incorrectly coded" situation you are.


Coding accepted, WIFI gray. But module has incorrect coding error. 00060200 swap VALID.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Coding accepted, WIFI gray. But module has incorrect coding error. 00060200 swap VALID.


Did you also add 09410006? I believe that is WLAN (wifi), and 00060200 is Media Control (which just requires WLAN).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe I’m missing something between work and trying to read the thread, is there something you’re doing in the FEC/SWAP screen to activate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/mqbretrofit/

Apparently these guys can do remote changes- Not sure how, but it would be cool to have them add WLAN..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, got in Service Menu after pressing Menu for 3 seconds and I see the following:










So if I’m reading this right, if I see Valid it’s activated just may need coding to use if not already in use. If grey and no Valid statement the device is there just not activated and needs a code. Then some coding to fully use. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mqbretrofit/
> 
> Apparently these guys can do remote changes- Not sure how, but it would be cool to have them add WLAN..


This guy can remote change only with old gateway 5Q0907530AM.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, got in Service Menu after pressing Menu for 3 seconds and I see the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Installed means it is active in the system. Supported means you can add it. If it is not listed in either menu, then it is not supported (ie foreign nav codes). I just have no idea how to activate them as I know my dealer would look at me like I had 10000000000 heads if I asked them about this.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Installed means it is active in the system. Supported means you can add it. If it is not listed in either menu, then it is not supported (ie foreign nav codes). I just have no idea how to activate them as I know my dealer would look at me like I had 10000000000 heads if I asked them about this.


Saw a list for Audi’s and from what I see you need ODIS or have the dealer activate after purchasing a code in order to activate. Guessing you need a dealer who’s friendly to doing so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw a list for Audi’s and from what I see you need ODIS or have the dealer activate after purchasing a code in order to activate. Guessing you need a dealer who’s friendly to doing so.


So theoretically we do have WiFi (WLAN) and it just needs to be activated..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SWaP (also called FeC, Feature Enablement Code) is used to enable features in the car like you were buying a license for a software in your computer. you go to VW, buy the thing, then ODIS will "install" the feature by associating it to your VIN. features like Cruise Control and App Connect use this system.


Seems like we need ODIS, and we could theoretically add WLAN..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see that the WLAN code is Valid, not the media portion. I’m wondering if the media portion that’s installed but not valid is what actually connects to the closed network internal WLAN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see that the WLAN code is Valid, not the media portion. I’m wondering if the media portion that’s installed but not valid is what actually connects to the closed network internal WLAN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it is dead in the water for now. Such a shame we are so close.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I guess it is dead in the water for now. Such a shame we are so close.


Yea I even wonder if certain dealerships would know how to go about getting the codes. Too bad my old service rep moved to Greece, he was awesome and knew of that stuff like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Is getting the WLAN module active a prerequisite for wireless carplay? 

While digging though my dump of 5F i found this line:


```
IDE03471-ENG185764-Vehicle configuration-Apple_DIO_Wireless = Off
```
I'm sure this isn't new news about this hiding in the module.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Is getting the WLAN module active a prerequisite for wireless carplay?
> 
> While digging though my dump of 5F i found this line:
> 
> ...


Interesting it’s the first I’ve seen of this in any post here or other forums that I can recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> SWaP (also called FeC, Feature Enablement Code) is used to enable features in the car like you were buying a license for a software in your computer. you go to VW, buy the thing, then ODIS will "install" the feature by associating it to your VIN. features like Cruise Control and App Connect use this system.
> 
> 
> Seems like we need ODIS, and we could theoretically add WLAN..


Car without Voice, APP-Connect. With navi and wifi.
This swap is valid.
00040100 - Navigation
09400008 - Map of Europe
00050000 - Bluetooth
00030000 - USB
00060100 - Vehicle Interface
00060200 - Car-Net


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this, and have the coding string just need to find the module. Intersection Assist, unlike BWM that uses the camera, VW uses the radar. Going to take a look later. 


https://youtu.be/zvPAFLrsIRw


ENG122227-ENG152543-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_crossroad_assistent

I don’t think it requires the corners sensors per the description and the range seen when selecting this view. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

God the new Treg is gorgeous. My 13 TDI exec was such a great SUV. Loved that thing.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> God the new Treg is gorgeous. My 13 TDI exec was such a great SUV. Loved that thing.


Yes it is and we get the Atlas Cross  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> Is getting the WLAN module active a prerequisite for wireless carplay?
> 
> While digging though my dump of 5F i found this line:
> 
> ...





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting it’s the first I’ve seen of this in any post here or other forums that I can recall.


Honestly guys, I think it is a preview of the MIB-3 system. I have come across a lot of things in the adaptation menu that seem too good to be true. For example:

"unblock functions while Piloted driving"- Piloted driving must mean autonomous
Wireless carplay and google- our MIB-2 systems do not support wireless even with WLAN, but I have seen these options in 5F adapatations


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this, and have the coding string just need to find the module. Intersection Assist, unlike BWM that uses the camera, VW uses the radar. Going to take a look later.
> 
> ENG122227-ENG152543-Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu_crossroad_assistent
> 
> I don’t think it requires the corners sensors per the description and the range seen when selecting this view.


I saw this in my 5F; I get what it does, it is essentially the opposite of reverse auto braking (part of rear cross traffic assist). What does the 360 camera have to do with it though?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this, and have the coding string just need to find the module. Intersection Assist, unlike BWM that uses the camera, VW uses the radar. Going to take a look later.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/zvPAFLrsIRw


New Touareg has 2 front radars and 2 rear. Tiguan has only 2 rear RTA radars.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I saw this in my 5F; I get what it does, it is essentially the opposite of reverse auto braking (part of rear cross traffic assist). What does the 360 camera have to do with it though?


I meant more the guidelines and the sensors in the front fender are in the corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> New Touareg has 2 front radars and 2 rear. Tiguan has only 2 rear RTA radars.


My R Line has 4 parking sensors across the front bottom and this is the corner of the front. More than enough area for proper dispersion of radar, considering there are 4 parking sensors across the back bottom and the corner ones are in the same location. Nothing on the side quarter panels either front or back. 










When park assist pops up on the MIB, the guidelines are greater than the guidelines shown in my picture above. Will turn on tonight. I’m expecting it to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My R Line has 4 parking sensors across the front bottom and this is the corner of the front. More than enough area for proper dispersion of radar, considering there are 4 parking sensors across the back bottom and the corner ones are in the same location. Nothing on the side quarter panels either front or back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blis/rcta uses radar sensors mounted under the bumper in the rear corners. These are separate from the normal optical parking sensors, and separate from the four park assistant sensors (both mounted outside the bumper).

Vasia is saying that the eu Touareg has additional front blis radar sensors mounted under the front bumper corners- separate from any park sensors.

However, it's worth a try to see if it'll work!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> blis/rcta uses radar sensors mounted under the bumper in the rear corners. These are separate from the normal optical parking sensors, and separate from the four park assistant sensors (both mounted outside the bumper).
> 
> Vasia is saying that the eu Touareg has additional front blis radar sensors mounted under the front bumper corners- separate from any park sensors.
> 
> However, it's worth a try to see if it'll work!


I totally forgot about those, will see in about an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


>












If you look at the 360 cam, there are two areas which are for rcta. When activated, those areas fill in red. I noticed our cars don't have the same area on the top of the camera which I imagine the Touareg does.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> If you look at the 360 cam, there are two areas which are for rcta. When activated, those areas fill in red. I noticed our cars don't have the same area on the top of the camera which I imagine the Touareg does.


That did cross my mind when I saw the guidelines, probably took in the fender too literally instead of behind. Going to search the YouTubes to see if I can find an example. 

And jeez my pic is horrible, ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Setting is not activated, set to activated now just need to find a place to test. 

Vasia01 more than likely correct thinking it through, and if not there’s more than just that in coding since it doesn’t show in Assist Systems when activated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> If you look at the 360 cam, there are two areas which are for rcta. When activated, those areas fill in red. I noticed our cars don't have the same area on the top of the camera which I imagine the Touareg does.


Car from picture has 12 PDC sensors. 6 Front and 6 Rear + BLIS RADARS


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Car from picture has 12 PDC sensors. 6 Front and 6 Rear + BLIS RADARS


Not sure what you're saying. That's my Arteon. All I'm getting at is the car prob doesn't have the front blis sensors like the Touareg since you can't see the same rcta area on the front cam like you can on the rear.

Also, it has 4 (each) front/rear pdc sensors, and 2 (each) front/rear side park assistant sensors which are used to monitor the side of the car (as seen in the photo).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All things coded:

Puddle Lights when unlocking even when closed
Overtaking Right Prevention Disabled
Overtaking Assistant 
Open moonroof all the way, but keep sunshade closed
Ambient light colors (10 chosen)
Beep when lock and unlock doors
Open/Close windows with keyfob
Open/Close windows with keyhole
Emergency brake flashing 
AFS Upgrades
Enabled City Light & Rain light 
Enabled Intersection Light with route data
Enabled Highway Light
Enabled Predictive AFS with GPS data
Enabled HBA always on
Enabled fog lights with turn signal and adjusted speed threshold (only did this after upgrading fogs to matching white LEDs from deAutoLED)
Enabled XDS, set to medium
Enabled Carbon/Dot Matrix version on AID
Enabled Golf R AID version, (Variant 4)
*Turned off curve assist (turned back on this evening)
Refuel quantity on AID
Single Side Parking Light (my favorite when parallel parking)
Outside temp warning set to -10°C (wife grateful for this also, travel to Western PA often)
ACC Automatic Resume
Adaptive Lane Assist
Disabled Sat Nav Warning
Enabled keyboard in CarPlay 
Driver’s Reaction Adjustment
Easy Entry
3D View for 360 Camera 
DRL in MIB
Display fan speed in Auto Mode
Gauge sweep/celebration
Retain seat heating 
Doors unlock when driver’s door handle pulled not when put into Park
Enabled Direct Throttle Response
Enabled Traffic Sign Recognition 
Disable Seatbelt Warning Chime (wife grateful for this one)
Turned on Traffic (not coding in VCDS, it’s actually part of Sirius and traffic is free for 4 years)
Rear outer tails set to Daytime Running
Rear inner tails set to Hellphase (doesn’t work at night, only during daylight, may change back to default) 
Coded rear fog light after install with Euro Switch

Tried but not functioning:

Rear trunk kick to close: default setting is not installed, changed to install. Kick to close did not work. 
Front assist activated but missing proper radar in order to work (see around corners with radar)

Looking for feedback on following:

Adjust Microphone Sensitivity (curious to see if this will help with picking up voice better for Siri transcribing/understanding text messages and commands)

Control Module 13 -> Long Coding -> Boost Function (wondering what this provides/does when activated, is this the boost gauge I’ve seen when timer enabled in Audi’s?)

Lower HBA activation speed (wish lower when in the country on country roads, one word deer) & Main_Beam_Assist_Urban_Area_Detection (still trying to find, don’t see it in A5 on the 2019 model)

Open to any suggestions also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Not sure what you're saying. That's my Arteon. All I'm getting at is the car prob doesn't have the front blis sensors like the Touareg since you can't see the same rcta area on the front cam like you can on the rear.
> 
> Also, it has 4 (each) front/rear pdc sensors, and 2 (each) front/rear side park assistant sensors which are used to monitor the side of the car (as seen in the photo).


4 PDC ? Not 6 with automatic parking?

Front bliss radar has only new Touareg

Arteon with 6 PDC. 4 front and 2 side.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> All things coded:
> 
> 
> Rear inner tails set to Hellphase (doesn’t work at night, only during daylight, may change back to default)
> ...


Tiguan light channel has prioritete. Every lamp has A B C D E F G H function. High prioritete has A function, lowest H. Make turn light A function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan light channel has prioritete. Every lamp has A B C D E F G H function. High prioritete has A function, lowest H. Make turn light A function.


So if I’m reading this right if I take the coding you provided earlier for the inners and bump it from B designation to the A designation then at night they should work since the priority is at the highest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> 4 PDC ? Not 6 with automatic parking?
> 
> Front bliss radar has only new Touareg
> 
> Arteon with 6 PDC. 4 front and 2 side.


That's what I said. The two on the side are not technically for pdc, they're for the parking assistant. They do however show proximity on the side of the car when pdc is on, but not as well as the front/rear since there's a giant space between the side sensors.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So if I’m reading this right if I take the coding you provided earlier for the inners and bump it from B designation to the A designation then at night they should work since the priority is at the highest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.



ice4life said:


> That's what I said. The two on the side are not technically for pdc, they're for the parking assistant. They do however show proximity on the side of the car when pdc is on, but not as well as the front/rear since there's a giant space between the side sensors.


But PDC with 12 sensors. 6 front and 6 rear


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, thank you! I was wondering what A-H stood for exactly. Thought it may be something along those lines, but haven’t had time to fully look into. I appreciate the added info. 

On a side note, maybe I forgot to update my personal notes on items changed in regards to Curve Assist in long coding of module 13. Notes show turn off Curve Assist, turned it back on but I believe it was off originally. Here’s why I say that if you look at the two screenshots below:










This is present in the MIB, but when you go to check it off you get the following message. 

Now this info matches the following screenshot taken from a 2017 video of this capability on an Arteon with translation provided:










Here’s the video referenced, go to :40 seconds in:

https://youtu.be/vtTQDlCJC8I

Not sure what is missing to enable in the MIB, considering if it’s just using route data I’d imagine this should work since predictive AFS works using the same route data. Any ideas welcomed, and I’m going to see what is out there on other forums. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, thank you! I was wondering what A-H stood for exactly. Thought it may be something along those lines, but haven’t had time to fully look into. I appreciate the added info.
> 
> On a side note, maybe I forgot to update my personal notes on items changed in regards to Curve Assist in long coding of module 13. Notes show turn off Curve Assist, turned it back on but I believe it was off originally. Here’s why I say that if you look at the two screenshots below:


For Curve Assist you need SWAP. Without SWaP this function not work.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> For Curve Assist you need SWAP. Without SWaP this function not work.


Ugh, SWaP gets me again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ugh, SWaP gets me again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACC has this swap:
1. ACC up to ~150km/h
2 ACC up to 220km/h
3. Curve Assist
4. pACC - Predictive ACC


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> ACC has this swap:
> 1. ACC up to ~150km/h
> 2 ACC up to 220km/h
> 3. Curve Assist
> 4. pACC - Predictive ACC


Take it would need the last two. Once again a dead end like WLAN being enabled when ice4life and I were looking around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> All things coded:
> 
> Puddle Lights when unlocking even when closed
> Overtaking Right Prevention Disabled
> ...



very impressed on how many code you have done to your car. 

now what is 
Overtaking Assistant 
AFS Upgrades all that
Enabled Predictive AFS with GPS data

code needed 
Puddle Lights when unlocking even when closed
Beep when lock and unlock doors
curve assist (if it is working for you)
ACC Automatic Resume
Driver’s Reaction Adjustment (i have seen the code some where in vwvortex before but its not working for maybe because i only have OBDeleven)
thanks in advance


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> All things coded:
> 
> Open moonroof all the way, but keep sunshade closed
> Emergency brake flashing
> ...


do you mind sharing the coding on these or where in the modules you go for them?

also - not sure if anyone knows where but looking to turn the DRL's off when light switch is in "0" position but work in auto mode.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan and others, it looks like I can attach files in Tapatalk so I’ll consolidate my notes and websites I found this coding list. 

I want to note that any changes are done at your own risk, there are known differences between 2018 and 2019 models when it comes to AFS. Also, if you have a NAR model we do NOT have shutters for DLA. 

I’ll put the document up in the next couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> DanSan and others, it looks like I can attach files in Tapatalk so I’ll consolidate my notes and websites I found this coding list.
> 
> I want to note that any changes are done at your own risk, there are known differences between 2018 and 2019 models when it comes to AFS. Also, if you have a NAR model we do NOT have shutters for DLA.
> 
> ...


sounds good, appreciate it. I only have ODB11 so whatever you put up I'll have to figure out the best way to do it through that app. I can long code through the app so that might help me.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> very impressed on how many code you have done to your car.
> 
> now what is
> Overtaking Assistant
> ...


Thank you! A lot of help from a fellow forum member here to get me started, searching here and the Golf MK7 forum and other forums found online. 

Overtaking assistant helps when passing on the left when behind a vehicle while using ACC. Once vehicle is no longer picked up being in front of you via radar system the car accelerates (honestly it’s hit or miss). 

AFS - This video will give you an idea of enabled functions. Predictive AFS uses GPS map route data to move the lights to illuminate the road ahead. So if you’re coming up on a bend, the lights will dip and turn for the upcoming bend to illuminate. Very  

https://youtu.be/Cu_0G9QtAMo

Curve assist while can be enabled in long coding is not functional without SWAP. Thank you Vasia01 for that information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> sounds good, appreciate it. I only have ODB11 so whatever you put up I'll have to figure out the best way to do it through that app. I can long code through the app so that might help me.


There is a fair amount of long coding. I’m not familiar with OBD11, so proceed at your own risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Curve assist and pACC not work with Tiguan ACC radar 2Q0. Need new radar 3QF and SWaP for this function.

SWaP - very good VAG idea. You must pay for function, and you can't activate function for free with VAG-COM or OBDeleven


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Curve assist and pACC not work with Tiguan ACC radar 2Q0. Need new radar 3QF and SWaP for this function.
> 
> SWaP - very good VAG idea. You must pay for function, and you can't activate function for free with VAG-COM or OBDeleven


Good to know, guess I’ll be going back in to turn it off. 

By any chance do you know about any of these? 

Adjust Microphone Sensitivity (curious to see if this will help with picking up voice better for Siri transcribing/understanding text messages and commands)

Control Module 13 -> Long Coding -> Boost Function (wondering what this provides/does when activated, is this the boost gauge I’ve seen when timer enabled in Audi’s?). Is it dependent also on the Tube_version chosen for the AID display? Does timer enabled add the boost gauge? I’ve seen in some Audi posts it won’t show initially until one puts their vehicle in Manual mode. My wife’s Volvo shows a boost gauge, and I do enjoy seeing it show the turbo spin up on her dash. 

Lower HBA activation speed (wish lower when in the country on country roads, one word deer) & Main_Beam_Assist_Urban_Area_Detection (still trying to find, don’t see it in A5 on the 2019 model). I’m going to go back into 09 and take a look since looking back through my coding I see HBA being on permanently can be found there. 

Thank you again for your knowledge. It’s appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those asking for codes, forgot to add a couple of other items that also got coded that you’ll find below. It’ll probably take me another day or two on the Word doc since I’m adding pictures when needed. 

Other items:

Lock doors with keyfob when engine running from outside
Outer tail marker lights enabled
Blind Spot Monitor indicator intensity increased from 6% (default) to 50% (much more noticeable)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those asking for codes, forgot to add a couple of other items that also got coded that you’ll find below. It’ll probably take me another day or two on the Word doc since I’m adding pictures when needed.
> 
> Other items:
> 
> ...


WoW! If I can increase that BSM monitor light intensity, that would help a lot noticing it.
Is the intensity adjustable or is it just a preset at 50%?
Is this feature only available with Vag Com or also available with Carista?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

schagaphonic said:


> WoW! If I can increase that BSM monitor light intensity, that would help a lot noticing it.
> Is the intensity adjustable or is it just a preset at 50%?
> Is this feature only available with Vag Com or also available with Carista?


The default is 6% as mentioned in coding. You can go to 100%, no need. I went with 50% and to me it is perfect. I’m sure it can be done with OBD11, but I don’t know about Carista. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

*VCDS Mod List & RGB Value Doc*

The following Word Doc couldn't be done and the mods without the help of type17volkswagen, SAVVV, ice4life, Vasia01 and the VW community at large on the web. Thank you! This document is mostly completed and while not in order of my list, 98% of the mods are there. The RGB values doc gives you an idea of colors used, found and changed over the past few months. I know Deep Pink may be an odd color, but my little girl loves the AID and loves to point out VDubs when she's in the car with me. Got to love a 4/5 year old who's interested in cars. So tomorrow I'm coding Robin's Egg Blue so she can watch the dash light up in that color at pick up. Yes, you read that right.

All mods are done at your own risk, while I will try to help I am not responsible for any issues.

VCDS Mods Word Doc:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Az0YCwcTGqSSSltks_KsrncwiXZuFGrM/view?usp=sharing

RGB Values Word Doc:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GqqHtV0IK0EJXlteMdeEjngF7sXqsjnE/view?usp=sharing

Happy Coding!


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

^Thank you for this!

For reference, are you in North America? Just asking because things like ambient lighting colours are not available here?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Emergency Brake Flashing (haven’t tested by going at a high rate of speed and slamming the
brakes, in theory should work per coding)
Select 09 Cent Electric
Security code 31347
Adaptations
(1)-*Assistance light functions-Notbremsanzeige NBA* default is *not active* change to *active*

Not need change this channel, Tiguan is without dynamic turn signal 
(11)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Notwarn_blinken_NBA_Phase_2 default is not active change to
active
(18)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Emergency_alert_blinken default is not active change to active


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> ^Thank you for this!
> 
> For reference, are you in North America? Just asking because things like ambient lighting colours are not available here?


Yes, it won’t change the LED bars but the dash and MIB colors will match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Emergency Brake Flashing (haven’t tested by going at a high rate of speed and slamming the
> brakes, in theory should work per coding)
> Select 09 Cent Electric
> Security code 31347
> ...


Vasia01 so I’m clear I just need to change Notbremanzeige in my coding? The bottom two doesn’t need a change since no dynamic turn signal on the Tiguan. I’ll be coding some during lunch and plan to poke around 09 to see if I can lower the speed at which high beams come on since I’m not finding it in A5. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01 so I’m clear I just need to change Notbremanzeige in my coding? The bottom two doesn’t need a change since no dynamic turn signal on the Tiguan. I’ll be coding some during lunch and plan to poke around 09 to see if I can lower the speed at which high beams come on since I’m not finding it in A5. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Need change only Notbremanzeige *active* . Maybe not possible change speed for high beam.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Yes. Need change only Notbremanzeige *active* . Maybe not possible change speed for high beam.


Yea I think the info I found the guy had a 2018 model, hoping it can be changed. 37 mph seems dumb, wish it was lower when I’m in the country. Granted I know I can turn them on manually but love the convenience. 

At what speed do I need to be again to get the emergency blinkers to kick on automatically with abrupt braking? Isn’t it 70 mph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The following Word Doc couldn't be done and the mods without the help of type17volkswagen, SAVVV, ice4life, Vasia01 and the VW community at large on the web. Thank you! This document is mostly completed and while not in order of my list, 98% of the mods are there. The RGB values doc gives you an idea of colors used, found and changed over the past few months. I know Deep Pink may be an odd color, but my little girl loves the AID and loves to point out VDubs when she's in the car with me. Got to love a 4/5 year old who's interested in cars. So tomorrow I'm coding Robin's Egg Blue so she can watch the dash light up in that color at pick up. Yes, you read that right.
> 
> All mods are done at your own risk, while I will try to help I am not responsible for any issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! there are a bunch on here i already did but you filled the gap on the missing ones I really wanted to do!

I probably am reading the doc wrong but I cant seem to figure out which is the "Single Side Parking Light" code. there are a lot of parking light changes on the first page so would you be able to confirm this?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I think the info I found the guy had a 2018 model, hoping it can be changed. 37 mph seems dumb, wish it was lower when I’m in the country. Granted I know I can turn them on manually but love the convenience.
> 
> At what speed do I need to be again to get the emergency blinkers to kick on automatically with abrupt braking? Isn’t it 70 mph?
> 
> ...


Isn’t it 71 km/h


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> Thanks for this! there are a bunch on here i already did but you filled the gap on the missing ones I really wanted to do!
> 
> I probably am reading the doc wrong but I cant seem to figure out which is the "Single Side Parking Light" code. there are a lot of parking light changes on the first page so would you be able to confirm this?


You’re welcome! Two different methods seems to be hit or miss on with which one works depending on Model year and trim. My buddy coded it and mine was different than his model year. I’ll find his post in this thread or search for a post by type17volkswagen 

***Start at post #365 for when my buddy coded SSPL for me and a couple posts down he references the individual that provided a great right up. SAVVV got his working from what I see. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Isn’t it 71 km/h


Bingo! That’s it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Yes. Need change only Notbremanzeige *active* . Maybe not possible change speed for high beam.


Thank you! Went into coding and I had it active already, now just need to find a stretch where I can hit 71 km/h and slam the brakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to Vasia01, upped the inner tails to priority A as mentioned to get them to work as turn signals even when Auto notices it is dark. B priority only worked during daylight. Testing first round in Dunkelphase and here’s a video working as expected with Auto turning on lights since I was in a dark enough area. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wrJhhTY9_YGSDTA11L4jtR6a0ZPWUh4h/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Rein, I’ve got some catching up to do. Been busy all summer and keeping an eye on things and you guys have found some slick stuff to work on. I like the turn signal mod to the tails you just posted. Will need to spend a couple hours going through the list and making changes. Thanks man


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Rein, I’ve got some catching up to do. Been busy all summer and keeping an eye on things and you guys have found some slick stuff to work on. I like the turn signal mod to the tails you just posted. Will need to spend a couple hours going through the list and making changes. Thanks man


Savvv, you’re welcome. Vasia01 was helpful with those rear tails coming out the way they did today. Going to look at them at night today to see if I want to stay at Dunkel or move the inners to Hell. 

Just wish I could get the high beams to come on at a lower speed on their own. Seeing how my in-laws in the country seem to hit/get hit by deer often I get nervous on the country roads up their way since none are lit. 

I do have a question for you, not trying to go crazy but looking to do Blizzaks for winter this year. I believe you and I have 20” Suzukas on our R Lines. Trying to stay around a grand, and see some combos on Tire Rack. Any recommendations? 

I need to send you the scans for the APR. I have them, send me a PM whenever you get a chance for a good address to send to and I’ll get them sent tonight since things have quieted down at home as renovations are done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

At some point I need to get the pano LED bars functioning, have the parts and the coding just had a hard time finding the cable on the driver side and couldn’t reach (not trying to take down the entire headliner). Got a longer needle nose, so at some point type17volkswagen and I will tackle this next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> At some point I need to get the pano LED bars functioning, have the parts and the coding just had a hard time finding the cable on the driver side and couldn’t reach (not trying to take down the entire headliner). Got a longer needle nose, so at some point type17volkswagen and I will tackle this next.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pano led working fine


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> My pano led working fine


Nice! Yea, 2019 models some had them installed just not connected up and coded and didn’t fall under the recall for the 2018 models. Purchased the required hardware and downloaded the official VW instruction set to install hardware. Coding found in the pano thread here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 or anyone, do we know what Boost Function means/does under the long coding where ACC is located? Bit 7 in the screenshot below. 










Also does enabling the lap timer in the AID show a turbo boost gauge like the Audi? Not sure if the GTI or Golf R Tube version in coding would show and/or if these two are related?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Boost gauge, power, lap timer show only performance monitor. MIB2 need SWaP  My MIB is full activated and show boost gauge, like this GTI 










You can enable only Lap timer in AID.

I don't know about Boost function in ACC module.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Boost gauge, power, lap timer show only performance monitor. MIB2 need SWaP  My MIB is full activated and show boost gauge, like this GTI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWaP at this rate is becoming a 4 letter word to me, lol. SWaaaaaaaaaaaaP!!!!










Take it lap timer doesn’t show boost in AID like I’ve seen with Audi’s when I did some searching. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SWaP at this rate is becoming a 4 letter word to me, lol. SWaaaaaaaaaaaaP!!!!
> 
> Take it lap timer doesn’t show boost in AID like I’ve seen with Audi’s when I did some searching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW is not AUDI


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> VW is not AUDI


I know, one can hope there is coding overlap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd trade my performance monitor for WLAN.. damn swap codes. 

Vasia, do you have info on how to purchase the WLAN swap like you showed for the drowsiness monitor?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'd trade my performance monitor for WLAN.. damn swap codes.
> 
> Vasia, do you have info on how to purchase the WLAN swap like you showed for the drowsiness monitor?


If I understand correctly even if I buy that code for drowsiness no guarantee it’ll work or a dealer will “install”, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I'd trade my performance monitor for WLAN.. damn swap codes.
> 
> Vasia, do you have info on how to purchase the WLAN swap like you showed for the drowsiness monitor?


Read my post 727. No need SWaP for WLAN.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Read my post 727. No need SWaP for WLAN.


I’m apparently really stupid today, went back to 727 and I don’t know what I’m missing to get WLAN working. I saw ice4life’s coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

I try some solution. But chance is very small.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My Arteons supported swap codes:


ice4life said:


>


Atlas installed swap codes:


TWs/VW said:


> I had a look at the Infotainment system’s Setup Screen and noted the following FeC/SWaP codes (Feature enabling Code/SoftWare as Product). I've been able to identify most from what others have posted on the web.
> 
> Installed swap codes
> 00040100 Navigation
> ...


Your Post 727:


Vasia01 said:


> Read my post 727. No need SWaP for WLAN.
> *Post 727:*
> Car without Voice, APP-Connect. With navi and wifi.
> This swap is valid.
> ...


I have no idea what your post is saying. It is very unclear. 00060200 is the SWAP code for WLAN/media control as it has been confied in the atlas forum. Since my car says that code is supported, yet it is active in the atlas, why isn't this swap?

Also, both myself and the atlas guy have carnet so why wouldn't I have that code active if that's what you're saying it is?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I have no idea what your post is saying. It is very unclear. 00060200 is the SWAP code for WLAN/media control as it has been confied in the atlas forum. Since my car says that code is supported, yet it is active in the atlas, why isn't this swap?
> 
> Also, both myself and the atlas guy have carnet so why wouldn't I have that code active if that's what you're saying it is?


My Tiguan activated SWaP, but no wifi:
00060100 - Vehicle Data Interface
00060200 - Car-Net
00060300 - Mirror Link
00060400 - Performance Monitor
00060800 - Apple Carplay
00060900 - Google Automotive Link
00050000 - Bluetooth
00030000 - USB
00070200 - SDS for Nav
00040100 - Navigation


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> My Tiguan activated SWaP, but no wifi:
> 00060100 - Vehicle Data Interface
> 00060200 - Car-Net
> 00060300 - Mirror Link
> ...


Okay once again not clear. So I'm guessing you're saying you have 0060200 active but no wifi? So are you saying wifi isn't a swap? If that's the case why are the part numbers for the atlas 8" discover media (with wifi) and Arteon/Jetta/golf/Tig 8" discover media (without WiFi) the same?

If there were truly hardware differences, I have a hard time believing there'd only be one part number for the different head units.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m apparently really stupid today, went back to 727 and I don’t know what I’m missing to get WLAN working. I saw ice4life’s coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder if we could swap a discover media from an atlas with WLAN enabled already. Then the dealer just needs to remove the component protection which they can do...

Part numbers are the same for all discover medias, so chances are the only way to get it is to acquire a unit out of an old atlas..


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Reihenmotor5,

Thanks for all the info. The BSM intensity adjustments looks like what I need to address the one shortcoming I have with this car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

schagaphonic said:


> Reihenmotor5,
> 
> Thanks for all the info. The BSM intensity adjustments looks like what I need to address the one shortcoming I have with this car.


You’re welcome, it’s more noticeable with it bumped up which I felt was needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone know where telephone functions configuration is? I imagine it's in 5F, but can't find it, and that may be the missing WLAN piece we need.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Anyone know where telephone functions configuration is? I imagine it's in 5F, but can't find it, and that may be the missing WLAN piece we need.


Wonder if it’s located in the same place microphone sensitivity since that deals with the phone. Can’t remember the module right now since I’m driving and have the little ones. Will try to take a look tonight. Want to adjust default distance of ACC from 3 bars to 2 bars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if it’s located in the same place microphone sensitivity since that deals with the phone. Can’t remember the module right now since I’m driving and have the little ones.


No worries, don't get distracted it can wait. 

On that note, I noticed there's Internet_over_wlan_default_setting which I just found and need to test by turning to on. That is in 5F, adaptations, vehicle configuration, towards the bottom of the list.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Also, I should note that in media, I can select WLAN as a source. It's as if I am just missing one thing to get this going.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Also, I should note that in media, I can select WLAN as a source. It's as if I am just missing one thing to get this going.


I can’t recall do you have the media app installed on your device?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I can’t recall do you have the media app installed on your device?


Yes, but until I can access the WLAN menu, it's useless. When I added dynamic road sign info, at first it was grayed out like my WLAN. Given that I can access media control and WLAN as a media source, I know it's in there. It's got to be one of the adaptations I'm missing. 80% there.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dunkelphase inner tail lights at night as promised. I’m happy with the way it turned out, pretty trick. Thanks Vasia01 for helping with coding and understanding of priority for light coding. 

I didn’t notice until now from an angle but the outside marker works in conjunction. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nNdhyn9UPWf6V3eW--WPz8_oGXmKaxt2/view?usp=drivesdk

Turn signal:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1D8pceXEIP39Lm0P0lo3Zg8z8TAt85rKY/view?usp=drivesdk

Emergency flashers on:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11IQqZ58FG2pW-2Uyz4jPwwTZ0TcBEpGC/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Not an expert on this but my dad’s A6 has in car WiFi that he had to activate via our AT&T plan. Maybe give your carrier a call and find out what info they need to apply the additional data line to a car?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life do you have a Car-Net subscription?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life do you have a Car-Net subscription?


Yes and it's active. This is independent of that. I had WLAN without carnet active on my old atlas.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Not an expert on this but my dad’s A6 has in car WiFi that he had to activate via our AT&T plan. Maybe give your carrier a call and find out what info they need to apply the additional data line to a car?


No it's a closed WLAN network. No internet, it's just used for the media control app. I had the same setup on my atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yes and it's active. This is independent of that. I had WLAN without carnet active on my old atlas.


Wasn’t sure if it had an impact even though I knew it was a closed network. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life I’m wondering about these entries that are not activated to get it to actually work











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life I’m wondering about these entries that are not activated to get it to actually work


That's just an example of someone's polo coding. But the complication is that they call media control "carnet" overseas (as it is lumped together with the subscription) whereas our carnet and media control are independent. I think that's why vasia is so confused with all this. We don't get the carnet icon on the headunit that they get overseas. Only the overhead buttons.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> That's just an example of someone's polo coding. But the complication is that they call media control "carnet" overseas (as it is lumped together with the subscription) whereas our carnet and media control are independent. I think that's why vasia is so confused with all this. We don't get the carnet icon on the headunit that they get overseas. Only the overhead buttons.


Gotcha, so that coding circled for the two entries not activated isn’t present on US models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Gotcha, so that coding circled for the two entries not activated isn’t present on US models?


I'd have to pull a complete list. Not sure. I want to try and activate this in 5F tomorrow and see if it makes it work:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'd have to pull a complete list. Not sure. I want to try and activate this in 5F tomorrow and see if it makes it work:


I think that’s probably it to create a connection even though it’s a closed network. Can you send me all the coding you’ve done for WLAN and having the media icon show up on the dash. Once kids in bed I’ll go and code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think that’s probably it to create a connection even though it’s a closed network. Can you send me all the coding you’ve done for WLAN and having the media icon show up on the dash. Once kids in bed I’ll go and code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Instructions I initially had were 
1) code two things in 5F long coding
2) make 3 adapatations in 5F: vehicle Configuration
3) reboot head unit

Before rebooting though, I also saw media control, internet_over_wlan_default, and WLAN, which all need to be set to activated (in the same adpatations section of 5F: vehicle Configuration) 

I haven't gotten to the internet_over_wlan_default yet so mine is still grayed out. I'll report back tomorrow to see if it does anything. I just have to find the final adaptation, similar to drsi which had many different steps to properly work.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Instructions I initially had were
> 1) code two things in 5F long coding
> 2) make 3 adapatations in 5F: vehicle Configuration
> 3) reboot head unit
> ...


Did you have to turn on the engineering screen in the MIB also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you have to turn on the engineering screen in the MIB also?


Nope. Just did that extra and it was pretty pointless. 

I have 10 other things I'm working on too:

1) sunroof moves from open to tilt above speed threshold (for highway)
2) Backup cam legal warning off
3) compass on bottom of aid instead of top
4) Acceleration display
5) Speed warning (saw you have this already)
6) setting temp range of ice warning 
7) Activate sailing function for trans
8) Activate emergency steering assist
9) Activate overtaking assistance
10) I saw kurvassistent and traffic jam assistant "show in menu" options for both too. I know you couldn't get kurv but I might be able to with the Arteon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Responses:

1) sunroof moves from open to tilt above speed threshold (for highway) - interesting, where did you see/hear about this?

2) Backup cam legal warning off - my attempts from coding we found led to error 31 for me, haven’t found any other coding on this 

3) compass on bottom of aid instead of top

4) Acceleration display - can you elaborate or is there a YouTube video to reference?

5) Speed warning (saw you have this already) - pointless in my opinion considering it’s in km/h

6) setting temp range of ice warning - if you mean the ding at 39 degrees F to warn for ice, got coding listed for that and I took it down to -10 degrees Celsius 

7) Activate sailing function for trans - can you elaborate on this?

8) Activate emergency steering assist - what is this exactly?

9) Activate overtaking assistance - coding in my mods list for this 

10) I saw kurvassistent and traffic jam assistant "show in menu" options for both too. I know you couldn't get kurv but I might be able to with the Arteon. - Sounds like I need different model of radar and SWaP for curve assist, but TJA assist I need to get with someone that has VCP to flash for it work under 40mph, all the coding is done so for me it’s pseudo. 

Things I hope to get info on:

Does microphone sensitivity help with better dictation from Siri and CarPlay?

Boost function at the bottom where overtake assist and other ACC controls such as overtake assist and overtaking right prevention. What is it, what does activating it do?

Start/Stop button LED heartbeat/breathing




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Okay once again not clear. So I'm guessing you're saying you have 0060200 active but no wifi? So are you saying wifi isn't a swap? If that's the case why are the part numbers for the atlas 8" discover media (with wifi) and Arteon/Jetta/golf/Tig 8" discover media (without WiFi) the same?
> 
> If there were truly hardware differences, I have a hard time believing there'd only be one part number for the different head units.


Where is same hardware?

Tiguan 3Q*0* 035 876 *B*
Arteon 3Q*0* 035 876 *B*
Atlas 3Q*F* 035 876 *A*


You can see WLAN and BT MAC adress. Atlas module:










Tiguan/Arteon module without WLAN MAC:










Tiguan/Arteon BT module is UGZZF*2*
https://fccid.io/CWTUGZZF2

Atlas WIFI/BT module is UGZZF*1*
https://fccid.io/CWTUGZZF1

I replace my UGZZF2 module to UGZZF1. I not test another unit with active WLAN with my Tiguan UGZZF2 module 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Responses:
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Activate emergency steering assist - what is this exactly?


Emergency assist work only if TJA activated with VCP.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Where is same hardware?
> 
> Tiguan 3Q*0* 035 876 *B*
> Arteon 3Q*0* 035 876 *B*
> ...


Finally a post that makes sense! I was looking at the main head unit part numbers, not the modules- that's why. So can we just swap the modules?

Here it is on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Volkswagen-Atlas-MIB2-Navigation-Main-Infotainment-Unit-/233359299172


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Now it all comes together for WiFi, thanks Vasia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Now it all comes together for WiFi, thanks Vasia


Wonder if it would activate component protection if we swapped it..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 1) sunroof moves from open to tilt above speed threshold (for highway) - interesting, where did you see/hear about this?
> Saw this in the sunroof module under adaptations- speed dependent activation, sliding_sunroof_reduce_tilting_postition. Not sure if that's what it does and you can't seem to set a speed barrier.
> 
> 2) Backup cam legal warning off - my attempts from coding we found led to error 31 for me, haven’t found any other coding on this
> ...


Some thoughts


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Some thoughts


1. I’d be up for that if possible 

2. I’ve tried everything I can find on it and nothing happened or got an Error 31

3. I’ve never used the compass so not sure 

4. I’ve seen post where in some vehicles it’s already on but no display of any sort. Maybe related to acceleration measurement function 

5. Not familiar 

7. I’d imagine probably won’t work with a non-hybrid vehicle

8. I’d bet I need radar 3QF as Vasia mentioned when I inquired about curve assist based upon that Arteon video referenced earlier

9. Correct, in theory when you put your blinker on and move to the left lane to pass, the vehicle should accelerate. Hit or miss, appears you need to have potentially a decent distance between you and the car in front and the vehicle no longer showing by assists systems in front of you for it to accelerate and not lag. Prevent overtaking is when you’re on the right of the vehicle and your vehicle slows to pace with the vehicle in front and to the left of you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life did you mean this in the AID?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that adjusted microphone sensitivity, what dB setting did you move to from the default 3 dB?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life did you mean this in the AID?


ding ding- does it work in mph?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> ding ding- does it work in mph?


Yes it’s driving stats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes it’s driving stats?


what?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> what?


Sorry was at a stop light, as you scroll across pages for the AID it’s the one labeled with a gas pump and says driving stats (if I recall, back in office) and it’s the one that shows in the center area items such as economy, refuel quantity (if coded), range, etc. and from that list you’ll see Speed Warning as you scroll up or down. When you click ok the default is greater than 20, you can scroll to the desired speed with the same up and down arrows. It is in mph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Set ACC distance right before lunch in VCDS and set to Close, I rather start at 2 than 3 (default)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sorry was at a stop light, as you scroll across pages for the AID it’s the one labeled with a gas pump and says driving stats (if I recall, back in office) and it’s the one that shows in the center area items such as economy, refuel quantity (if coded), range, etc. and from that list you’ll see Speed Warning as you scroll up or down. When you click ok the default is greater than 20, you can scroll to the desired speed with the same up and down arrows. It is in mph


Gotcha- So maybe I'll code this in as sometimes the speed can get away from me on the highway..




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Set ACC distance right before lunch in VCDS and set to Close, I rather start at 2 than 3 (default)


I did this with obdeleven apps. So nice to not have to reset to 1 each time.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Gotcha- So maybe I'll code this in as sometimes the speed can get away from me on the highway..
> 
> 
> 
> I did this with obdeleven apps. So nice to not have to reset to 1 each time.


I think it’s there by default in the list. Just noticed it and looked through for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think it’s there by default in the list. Just noticed it and looked through for fun.


It's set to not active as default. 17 Dashboard, Adaptations, Speed Warning.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> It's set to not active as default. 17 Dashboard, Adaptations, Speed Warning.


Interesting, not in my list of coding. Maybe because it’s a family vehicle VW turns it on? I doubt that but I know I never looked for that coding and neither did my buddy that got me started with changes after purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, not in my list of coding. Maybe because it’s a family vehicle VW turns it on? I doubt that but I know I never looked for that coding and neither did my buddy that got me started with changes after purchase.


I've never seen it in my 4 modern VWs (Atlas, Jetta, Art1, Art2), so you probably just checked the box and forgot. Happens a lot when you code a million things.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I've never seen it in my 4 modern VWs (Atlas, Jetta, Art1, Art2), so you probably just checked the box and forgot. Happens a lot when you code a million things.


This is very true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know the coding for this effect?


https://youtu.be/ouRhXLECV08

Looks like you have to message them for the coding since they don’t post it up on either Facebook or Instagram. I have neither and refuse to have an account. 

Someone commented on the Facebook post for this video and here’s the translation. The post was followed by them asking if it’s that but no response. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rhein, have you seen this?


5F
adaptations
car_function_adaptations_gen2
*
Menu_display_angle_of_slope*

Is this an inclinometer?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> rhein, have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 5F
> ...


No, wonder if it’s related to the info presented with off road in the MIB? Is it active or inactive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, wonder if it’s related to the info presented with off road in the MIB? Is it active or inactive?


Inactive on mine, but I also don't have the off-road display. I tried the supplied coding to activate it, but it says function not available. I know some of the gauges overlap between that and the performance monitor (oil temp), so maybe because I have the perf monitor, I can't have the off-road display as well. Although I'd like it..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found where I turned on Speed Warning since I’m 99% sure I never touched the code in VCDS. Vehicle Settings -> Instrument Cluster










Whatever you select will show up or be removed from this list on the AID under Driving Data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found where I turned on Speed Warning since I’m 99% sure I never touched the code in VCDS. Vehicle Settings -> Instrument Cluster
> Whatever you select will show up or be removed from this list on the AID under Driving Data.


I'll take a look today. Maybe I turned it off in there as I know there was a crap ton of stuff I didn't want listed. How do you tweak the colors using the color codes? I know it is in 09, but I used the obdeleven apps to auto-code the 10 color ambient lighting, and I want to update the yellow, blue and white to be the original ones. Any help?

Also, I have the 3 original color codes, but what color codes are you using for your purple and teal? They look so good!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'll take a look today. Maybe I turned it off in there as I know there was a crap ton of stuff I didn't want listed. How do you tweak the colors using the color codes? I know it is in 09, but I used the obdeleven apps to auto-code the 10 color ambient lighting, and I want to update the yellow, blue and white to be the original ones. Any help?
> 
> Also, I have the 3 original color codes, but what color codes are you using for your purple and teal? They look so good!


I’ll send you a PM with the info. I took time to also find RGB codes for actual VW colors if interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll send you a PM with the info. I took time to also find RGB codes for actual VW colors if interested.


Thanks Reihen.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll send you a PM with the info. I took time to also find RGB codes for actual VW colors if interested.


Here we go. So I coded your list of colors, and unfortunately, they did not show well at all on the ambient strips. Some looked so dim you couldn't see them, and some were just way off of what the AID showed. They looked great in the AID, but not on the car. Sucks because I really liked your list. 

I ended up going back to the 10 color app (obdeleven), and then manually changing the yellow, blue, and white to the original colors (since those were the ones really annoying me all along). I took pics of what your colors looked like (very nice), versus the ones I ended up with. Also took a photo of all the colors:


*Yours*









*Mine*









*All*








*Red, Orange, Yellow (original), Green, Light Blue, Blue (original), Purple, Pink, Gray, White (original)*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I'll take a look today. Maybe I turned it off in there as I know there was a crap ton of stuff I didn't want listed.


You were right Reihen- speed warning was integrated. I had unchecked it in the settings, and upon looking at the coding, it also said not activated. When I re-checked the box on the headunit, surprise, surprise the coding said activated. Cool that it live codes with the functions in the headunit!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Tried to add auto start stop reasons and driver alert system, but I may not have gotten everything I needed yet. 5F adaptations, gen2


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Here we go. So I coded your list of colors, and unfortunately, they did not show well at all on the ambient strips. Some looked so dim you couldn't see them, and some were just way off of what the AID showed. They looked great in the AID, but not on the car. Sucks because I really liked your list.
> 
> I ended up going back to the 10 color app (obdeleven), and then manually changing the yellow, blue, and white to the original colors (since those were the ones really annoying me all along). I took pics of what your colors looked like (very nice), versus the ones I ended up with. Also took a photo of all the colors:
> 
> ...


I’m curious what colors didn’t look great. Wonder why? I’m going to guess Platinum, Carolina Blue and Aston Martin Kermit Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Tried to add auto start stop reasons and driver alert system, but I may not have gotten everything I needed yet. 5F adaptations, gen2


Where did you find coding for Driver Alert System? I’m curious to peek around, but doubt it’ll work on my Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious what colors didn’t look great. Wonder why? I’m going to guess Platinum, Carolina Blue and Aston Martin Kermit Green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


kermit green was barely visible-very dim which was strange

robins egg blue and lavendar looked almost white

habanero orange looked red


It was so annoying because they looked amazing in the AID.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Where did you find coding for Driver Alert System? I’m curious to peek around, but doubt it’ll work on my Tig.


That was the drowsiness monitor that Vasia said is n/a- however given that this is a euro built car, I imagine it may have it, I just need to check around driver assistance since I only started in 5F with the menu displays (usually needs both coded like DRSI).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> kermit green was barely visible-very dim which was strange
> 
> robins egg blue and lavendar looked almost white
> 
> ...


Kermit green isn’t that great on the AID in my opinion until nighttime. I don’t like straight up green, may change that to Kelly Green. 

Interesting about robins egg blue and lavender, did they look good in the AID? Do you have the newer model AID screen?

Habanero Orange in the right lighting will give it more of a red coloring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I just wish I could find out what boost function does, heartbeat coding for the Engine Start button, and understood microphone sensitivity. I understand dB from a speaker/amplifier standpoint knowing that our ears can easily perceive a +3 dB increase. My guess is increasing the default of +3 by another +3 would be like human ears noticing that change therefore making the pickup by the microphone better. Siri did start up quicker but could be placebo effect. Test will be transcribing messages while driving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kelly Green - 76, 187, 23


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Kermit green isn’t that great on the AID in my opinion until nighttime. I don’t like straight up green, may change that to Kelly Green.
> 
> Interesting about robins egg blue and lavender, did they look good in the AID? Do you have the newer model AID screen?
> 
> Habanero Orange in the right lighting will give it more of a red coloring.


Yes they looked good in the AID, but the strip right next to it was way off. Right now all colors match from AID to the strips on the trim. I have the original 12" AID. Arteon hasn't switched over to the 10" system yet like the rest of the lineup. I keep it on green most of the time


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Where did you find coding for Driver Alert System? I’m curious to peek around, but doubt it’ll work on my Tig.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Driver Alert System is SWaP 19 module (Gateway)

https://shops.volkswagen.com/en_GB/...-system-for-golf-7-golf-sportsvan-5g0054801-9


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life, here’s Aston Martin Kermit Green in the morning. You don’t see all of the dots as you can see, and I agree it’s not as noticeable as other colors chosen. I’ve always loved this color on their cars. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv I know you worked on trying to enable DLA and found out we don’t have the shutters like in Europe, and while I enabled possible features for AFS and tested/working. Did you uncheck Headlight Regulation,Enabled and leave unchecked after clearing your error through basic settings? I’m asking since trying predictive AFS and learning clearing the error it works as intended. I’ve seen other forums, primarily MK7, that removing headlight regulation has the light bump up a bit when one hits 55 mph. I can confirm and had a witness that once I hit over 70/72 mph the beam will extend out as expected when lane is free and clear. I’m also asking because I’m wondering if unchecked does it allow the lights to dip down when going up and down hills? Not sure if even possible, just wondering if they can bump up a little at 55, would they dip as you come up and over a crest of a hill. Anyone else feel free to chime in. 

I would test myself, but traveling with the family this weekend. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, here’s Aston Martin Kermit Green in the morning. You don’t see all of the dots as you can see, and I agree it’s not as noticeable as other colors chosen. I’ve always loved this color on their cars.


Yeah I like that color, but it looks horrid on the ambient light strips. Almost like they are not working. The green I have coded is: 6/255/0 which came from the apps 10 color version. I like it, although I wish it were more teal like the new alltrack.












On another note, I gave up on the auto start stop reasons and driver alert system because it was giving me "module incorrectly coded" and I wanted that resolved. As for WLAN, same thing- it's dead in the water. One thing I noticed was that on the Atlas it says Wi-Fi in the menus, but mine was saying WLAN in the menus. I'm guessing the Atlas has a special setup that is even different from the european models.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Wonder if this allows you to pick and choose which road signs show on dynamic road sign info through the head unit settings. Might eliminate the "it's limited" warning we always get if we could unselect the signs n/a in the USA. It's in A5, long coding. 

VZE is the code for dynamic road sign info fyi.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Savvv I know you worked on trying to enable DLA and found out we don’t have the shutters like in Europe, and while I enabled possible features for AFS and tested/working. Did you uncheck Headlight Regulation,Enabled and leave unchecked after clearing your error through basic settings? I’m asking since trying predictive AFS and learning clearing the error it works as intended. I’ve seen other forums, primarily MK7, that removing headlight regulation has the light bump up a bit when one hits 55 mph. I can confirm and had a witness that once I hit over 70/72 mph the beam will extend out as expected when lane is free and clear. I’m also asking because I’m wondering if unchecked does it allow the lights to dip down when going up and down hills? Not sure if even possible, just wondering if they can bump up a little at 55, would they dip as you come up and over a crest of a hill. Anyone else feel free to chime in.
> 
> I would test myself, but traveling with the family this weekend.
> 
> ...


That was like 4 months ago. I’m getting old :laugh: Now that my deck is done I’ll have more time to play with the car. I’ve been keeping tabs on you guys here but haven’t been reaaaaally paying attention. Let me catch up and see what we can do. 

I do also notice that if I’m on the freeway doing 80mph at night and there’s no one ahead, the difference between my low beams and my high beams is minimal. Like, flipping to the high beams doesn’t actually give greater distance to my visibility, rather it just shines up higher. Compare that to when I’m doing 35 on a backroad and it’s like you double the visibility with the high beams. So I’d say that based on the one video illustration our headlights are in fact adjusting on the freeway as intended.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Wonder if this allows you to pick and choose which road signs show on dynamic road sign info through the head unit settings. Might eliminate the "it's limited" warning we always get if we could unselect the signs n/a in the USA. It's in A5, long coding.
> 
> VZE is the code for dynamic road sign info fyi.


Is the screenshot the default setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> That was like 4 months ago. I’m getting old :laugh: Now that my deck is done I’ll have more time to play with the car. I’ve been keeping tabs on you guys here but haven’t been reaaaaally paying attention. Let me catch up and see what we can do.
> 
> I do also notice that if I’m on the freeway doing 80mph at night and there’s no one ahead, the difference between my low beams and my high beams is minimal. Like, flipping to the high beams doesn’t actually give greater distance to my visibility, rather it just shines up higher. Compare that to when I’m doing 35 on a backroad and it’s like you double the visibility with the high beams. So I’d say that based on the one video illustration our headlights are in fact adjusting on the freeway as intended.


Noticed the same that’s why I’m confident in the coding and others have confirmed. I’ve seen in the Ross-tech forum and specifically the newer Golf people have talked about wanting them a little higher by default like in Europe and in the older module people would disable NAR headlight regulations. I turned it back on, but didn’t know if you saw that behavior and had yours unchecked in 4B and had no issues or kept getting errors you had to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv, think I may have to toggle highway off and back on. Noticed the beam doesn’t act like it did before predictive AFS was recently enabled. Will change and test tomorrow night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is the screenshot the default setting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Yes


What happened when you changed it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia, got one more question for you? Since I made dunkelphase A priority for the inner tails and B - H are not active, and the inner tails are not on at night. If I take the prior A entry and drop it to B entry will that turn the inner tails on at night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia, got one more question for you? Since I made dunkelphase A priority for the inner tails and B - H are not active, and the inner tails are not on at night. If I take the prior A entry and drop it to B entry will that turn the inner tails on at night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A - Blinken Dunkelphase
B- Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht)
C - Tagfahrligt


A, B C - H is function. If* not active* - no function. Every lamp has 8 function. Function A is highest priority, low priority H function.

*Lichtansteuerung HD AB* ,*only_if_closed* - function A, B work only if trunk lid closed. *always* - work always

*Dimmwert* - Brightness in %. Tail lamp has 13%


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What happened when you changed it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't tried yet. I play around with obdeleven offline first and take screenshots.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> A - Blinken Dunkelphase
> B- Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht)
> C - Tagfahrligt
> 
> ...


Thank you! Made the A, B, and C changes and now the inner lights are on when lights are on when dark enough. Yet even though A was dunkelphase no alternating and even changed to hellphase and only the outer tails blink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried this today and there is a difference in sound











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tried this today and there is a difference in sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have dynaudio which adds that screen. Changes are you can select a profile (like dynamic etc), in addition to the audio settings. Also adds settings for the subwoofer and dsp (dsp is dynaudio specific). Makes a difference!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life now I remember why overtake Assist hits hit or miss. Does not engage with comfort blink, stalk has to be fully engaged to accelerate to pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life now I remember why overtake Assist hits hit or miss. Does not engage with comfort blink, stalk has to be fully engaged to accelerate to pass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh thank you for the tip! I activated it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Ahh thank you for the tip! I activated it but haven't tried it yet.


You’re welcome, I had more time being on the highway for four hours late last night to confirm. Also notice highway lights aren’t extending at high speed since enabling predictive AFS. Unchecked it this morning and rechecked it, ran calibration so I’ll see tonight. Also enabled the Dynaudio profile, the A, B, C light priority to get the inners back on at night. On, but even with inners set as turn don’t work. Today noticed that since outers are now daylight SSPL in the rear not working. Back to original settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

My easy entry/exit seat stopped working for some reason. It was working up until today. I tried checking and unchecking the box, but nothing. I also tried putting the seat all the way forward, then back, and then pressing the memory button to reset it, but it didn't work. 

I know there's a sequence but I don't know what it is. Any idea?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> My easy entry/exit seat stopped working for some reason. It was working up until today. I tried checking and unchecking the box, but nothing. I also tried putting the seat all the way forward, then back, and then pressing the memory button to reset it, but it didn't work.
> 
> I know there's a sequence but I don't know what it is. Any idea?


Nvm that was the sequence, just needed to lock and unlock the car to reset it fully.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like after enabling predicitve_AFS in 4B (which I must say is cool), I’ve noticed that Highway lights don’t extend like they used to when I coded for the extra AFS abilities. The following screenshots taken after I coded for City & Rain, Intersection light with route data and Highway Light months ago. All tested and confirmed. To get Highway light to extend its beam farther down the road, had to check the bit for it in Byte 12 (as shown in screenshots). It’s already on by default in Byte 10, but not functional until you turn it on in Byte 12. I recently turned on predictive_AFS and notice Highway light doesn’t extend at speed anymore. I turned off the bit in Byte 12, ran calibration and then turned it back on in Byte 12, ran calibration and tested this evening and there’s no change. I don’t see why they can’t run together. I was wondering if anyone in Europe or Australia can provide their admap for module 4B for either a 2018 or 2019 model that has LED AFS lighting system. I would like to compare to see what I might be missing to get both functioning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this in the Ross-Tech forum, and the last two posts have peaked my interest. No update if that worked, but wondering if Don or anyone has some insight. 

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...f-R-removing-NAR-headlight-restrictions/page2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Use ODIS and no need play with bytes .
By ODIS highway light is only Byte 10 bit 3. No need code byte 12 bit6. Try change [LN]_bending_light_variants: [VO]_*ECE R119*.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Use ODIS and no need play with bytes .
> By ODIS highway light is only Byte 10 bit 3. No need code byte 12 bit6. Try change [LN]_bending_light_variants: [VO]_*ECE R119*.


Ok, if that’s true, why would highway light work after coding Byte 12? My buddy and I went driving after coding and he could clearly see as the lights extended up to the car in front and others have seen this to when making this change? Why or how would bending light variants impact this? I now have full range swivel from left to right and not the default limited swivel that ships. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coded interior lights fade out this past weekend, and looks like the Euro Headlight Switch fades in and out. 


https://youtu.be/3r0c8Elgy0I

https://youtu.be/necY5YtMxkI

Also went into 4B this morning, unchecked City Light, rain_light, Intersection light with route data, predictive_AFS, and under Byte 12 unchecked highway_light. Then got out of my vehicle to run Basic Settings. As to not add any additional weight. Then I re-enabled everything expect predictive_AFS. After each item was re-enabled I’d run Basic Settings while still outside of my Tiguan. Will try to test Highway lights tonight, but noticed that movement left to right smoother when driving. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded interior lights fade out this past weekend, and looks like the Euro Headlight Switch fades in and out.


What is this witchcraft and how is it accomplished. More so is it just the switch that fades in/out or all interior lights?



Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> What is this witchcraft and how is it accomplished. More so is it just the switch that fades in/out or all interior lights?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Think all this did was make the Euro switch fade in and out. To be honest I didn’t even pay attention to my overheard interior lighting, so I’ll have to confirm. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After going back through and redoing 4B as mentioned earlier, just some observations. 

Startup sequence appears to dip lower than before I turned on predictive_AFS

Beam pattern appears to match better and out farther than before I turned on predictive_AFS

Was not able to test highway, will confirm tomorrow morning if possible

Swiveling of the headlights smoother

Noticed the beam tracked and extended at speed when on a local road to the car in front

My thought is since it’s observed that, predictive_AFS as it goes into a turn it dips and turns into the upcoming road to illuminate the upcoming bend and to maybe not dazzle the oncoming vehicle. Maybe predictive is in a sense overriding to an extent to prepare for bends in the road. Granted this is all my speculation based upon observation and feedback from others that have done the same coding in 4B. Highway lights worked before the enabling of predictive, those that haven’t enabled predictive mentioned at the required speed they can see farther down the road without necessarily needing their high beams on. 

Will report back once I can confirm highway light is working again. If it does, as I suspect, I plan to turn on predictive_AFS to confirm findings and/or I can get them to work together since I did change my methodology of enabling each new function/feature. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

HIGHWAY light - Lights turn on at 140kph for over 2 minutes driving.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> HIGHWAY light - Lights turn on at 140kph for over 2 minutes driving.


Is there the ability to lower?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Think all this did was make the Euro switch fade in and out. To be honest I didn’t even pay attention to my overheard interior lighting, so I’ll have to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely, this worked on my Tig, but not my Arteon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Strangely, this worked on my Tig, but not my Arteon.


Weird, by chance you know how to reduce the speed threshold to kick in Highway lights earlier than 140 km/h (86mph)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Wonder if this allows you to pick and choose which road signs show on dynamic road sign info through the head unit settings. Might eliminate the "it's limited" warning we always get if we could unselect the signs n/a in the USA. It's in A5, long coding.
> 
> VZE is the code for dynamic road sign info fyi.


ice4life, have you gotten around to this by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

I know I'm in the Vag-Com thread but I'm wondering if anyone can help me get the basic headlight settings calibration to run using OBD11?
Much of what I've read here can be applied to the OBD11 device but I haven't figured out how to trigger the above process save for cleaning AFS errors by selecting Basic and Acknowledge settings. In doing both of those I'm not seeing any movement in the headlights, which I assume should be part of the process?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I know I'm in the Vag-Com thread but I'm wondering if anyone can help me get the basic headlight settings calibration to run using OBD11?
> Much of what I've read here can be applied to the OBD11 device but I haven't figured out how to trigger the above process save for cleaning AFS errors by selecting Basic and Acknowledge settings. In doing both of those I'm not seeing any movement in the headlights, which I assume should be part of the process?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


You won’t see movement when you run the basic and acknowledge. I’d also run these from right outside the car so you don’t add your weight to the vehicle. In VCDS it has changed where we just run the start/stop function as there is no longer acknowledge basic settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is how it’s presented now in VCDS so maybe expect a change in a future update of OBD11?










It’s just now running the Start and Stop function and even when you press Go it says not running. I let it go for about 10 seconds on each one and it’ll clear the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life I was thinking about the sunroof automatically closing and moving to tilt. I bet the speed is hard coded just like the high beams. Just wonder what that speed is?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t have the exact same listing in mine under sunroof. This was listed as not active, going to give it a shot and see. Granted it’s raining today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life, not seeing this in my long coding for Road Sign:










Took a quick look, just see an entry for VZE, nothing for Personalize. Anyone with VCDS see this and if so where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, have you gotten around to this by chance?





Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, not seeing this in my long coding for Road Sign. Took a quick look, just see an entry for VZE, nothing for Personalize. Anyone with VCDS see this and if so where?





Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life I was thinking about the sunroof automatically closing and moving to tilt. I bet the speed is hard coded just like the high beams. Just wonder what that speed is?





Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t have the exact same listing in mine under sunroof. This was listed as not active, going to give it a shot and see. Granted it’s raining today.


Haven't messed around with either of these yet. The adaptations are often harder to find in VCDS.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Haven't messed around with either of these yet. The adaptations are often harder to find in VCDS.


Hoping today since the rain has passed I can test the sunroof. I’ll check adaptations for the road sign since I didn’t see anything in long coding to personalize. 

Hoping someone knows where I can lower the speed to get highway lights to kick on earlier than 86 mph, if I can lower it to 112 km/h that’ll bring it to a touch under 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dunkelphase inner tail lights at night as promised. I’m happy with the way it turned out, pretty trick. Thanks Vasia01 for helping with coding and understanding of priority for light coding.
> 
> I didn’t notice until now from an angle but the outside marker works in conjunction.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to share what you did for each inner taillight? If I set A to dunkelphase, it will never turn on even when parking lights are on, even if those are set to B, C, D, etc. Ideally I'd like them to work in dunkelphase in the day, and when dark they'll be lit as normal until the turn signal is activated then it'll go into dunkelphase - as I believe your videos show. 

TIA!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> Would you be able to share what you did for each inner taillight? If I set A to dunkelphase, it will never turn on even when parking lights are on, even if those are set to B, C, D, etc. Ideally I'd like them to work in dunkelphase in the day, and when dark they'll be lit as normal until the turn signal is activated then it'll go into dunkelphase - as I believe your videos show.
> 
> TIA!


Oh man, I reverted back to normal since I lost SSPL which I love more since I do street parking a lot. I didn’t keep the coding or write it down since I noticed I lost single side parking light. 

Found this on another forum for Tiguans and this might help. Don (username DV52) created this spreadsheet and it might help. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh man, I reverted back to normal since I lost SSPL which I love more since I do street parking a lot. I didn’t keep the coding or write it down since I noticed I lost single side parking light.
> 
> Found this on another forum for Tiguans and this might help. Don (username DV52) created this spreadsheet and it might help.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I found this document (by DV52) which is immensely useful.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/74b00lkimjonxl6/Lighting Explanation_5_2.pdf?dl=0

That said, it's indicated "In Leuchte programming the priority is GH>EF>CD>AB. That is, the alpha pair with the highest priority is the GH bank of channels and lowest priority is allocated to the AB bank of channels."

Which is true??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> Thanks, I found this document (by DV52) which is immensely useful.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/74b00lkimjonxl6/Lighting Explanation_5_2.pdf?dl=0
> 
> That said, it's indicated "In Leuchte programming the priority is GH>EF>CD>AB. That is, the alpha pair with the highest priority is the GH bank of channels and lowest priority is allocated to the AB bank of channels."
> ...


From what I thought A was the highest priority and went down to H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just updated my colors for coding from 10 to 30, created my list, first section are VW colors and then colors I like and my daughter. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just updated my colors for coding from 10 to 30, created my list, first section are VW colors and then colors I like and my daughter.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword
> 
> ...


 how do you get 30 colors? Nice choices btw hehe


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> From what I thought A was the highest priority and went down to H
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're right, the other was for a Golf (although I do find it strange they'd reverse the order.)

For the outer tail light, A is set as brake light, and C is set as turn signal...I'd assume brake light is highest priority? 

Still haven't been successful though


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> I think you're right, the other was for a Golf (although I do find it strange they'd reverse the order.)
> 
> For the outer tail light, A is set as brake light, and C is set as turn signal...I'd assume brake light is highest priority?
> 
> Still haven't been successful though


Brake is highest priority for the outer tail, did you do a scan to grab your admaps before any coding was done? I used that to get back to default when I realized it made me lose Single Side Parking Light for my outer rear. Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) is more important to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Brake is highest priority for the outer tail, did you do a scan to grab your admaps before any coding was done? I used that to get back to default when I realized it made me lose Single Side Parking Light for my outer rear. Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) is more important to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) - front position lamp work also?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) - front position lamp work also?


Yes, here’s a pic:










By chance do you know how/where I can change/lower the speed where the highway lights will turn on? I know the default is 140 km/h, but would like to drop it down to 112 km/h if possible. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Brake is highest priority for the outer tail, did you do a scan to grab your admaps before any coding was done? I used that to get back to default when I realized it made me lose Single Side Parking Light for my outer rear. Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) is more important to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using OBD11 which keeps a history of changes made, so yes. 

My issue right now is that for the inner tails, it seems the parking lights are taking priority over blinking regardless of whether it's in A or G. In daytime, when no parking lights are on, they blink in dunkelphase just fine. But as soon as the rear tails are on as parking lights, the inner lights don't blink at all. If I remove parking lights from the function, they blink day and night.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance do you know how/where I can change/lower the speed where the highway lights will turn on? I know the default is 140 km/h, but would like to drop it down to 112 km/h if possible. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done some fairly extensive googling and have come to the conclusion that it's potentially not possible.

As an aside I looked at changing the speed threshold for AFS and can't locate the area that needs to be changed. For reference '18 Tig using OBD11. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I've done some fairly extensive googling and have come to the conclusion that it's potentially not possible.
> 
> As an aside I looked at changing the speed threshold for AFS and can't locate the area that needs to be changed. For reference '18 Tig using OBD11.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yea, looked like you could a few years back in long coding. Saw this on a thread for the Golf MK7. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone out there know what Boost function in control module 13 -> Long Coding does and where if still available to code in 2019 models the Main_Beam_Assist_Urban_Area_Detection (still trying to find, don’t see it in A5 on the 2019 model)? 

Curious since looks like can’t lower when Highway lights kick on or being able to lower when high beams turn on with HBA?

Anyone able to clear the notification that traffic sign recognition states it’s currently limited on the AID?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> I'm using OBD11 which keeps a history of changes made, so yes.
> 
> My issue right now is that for the inner tails, it seems the parking lights are taking priority over blinking regardless of whether it's in A or G. In daytime, when no parking lights are on, they blink in dunkelphase just fine. But as soon as the rear tails are on as parking lights, the inner lights don't blink at all. If I remove parking lights from the function, they blink day and night.


Yea I was seeing the same thing, got it to work but when I went to do SSPL that wasn’t working. So pulled up original mappings, went back to default and plugged back in SSPL. Didn’t record how I eventually got it to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I was seeing the same thing, got it to work but when I went to do SSPL that wasn’t working. So pulled up original mappings, went back to default and plugged back in SSPL. Didn’t record how I eventually got it to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you remember if you had to mess with dimming direction (minimize, maximize) on any of the priority channels?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> Do you remember if you had to mess with dimming direction (minimize, maximize) on any of the priority channels?


As my buddy reminded me many times the inner lights have only one setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> As my buddy reminded me many times the inner lights have only one setting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...like, on or off? I'm not sure I understand haha


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> ...like, on or off? I'm not sure I understand haha


Yep on or off that’s it, can’t change the intensity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe Don (DV52) has some insight since I’d love to have my rears work properly day and night, have SSPL and dunkelphase for my turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So tested out ice4life’s finding under sunroof for the lid to close at speed (speed not known, possible hard coded). Today in DC area traffic best I could get to was 72 mph, and even at that speed the sunroof stayed open. Maybe it’s tied to the 140 km/h as in Highway lights or just doesn’t work. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I wouldn’t ever want the sunroof to close the vent up position at any speed. If you fart, that’s the best way to suck it out of the car. :laugh:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> I wouldn’t ever want the sunroof to close the vent up position at any speed. If you fart, that’s the best way to suck it out of the car. :laugh:


Point taken and between me and my son we can rip em!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this (see quote below) on the Australian forum and found it interesting since Vasia01 mentioned highway kicks on at 140 km/h and can’t be lowered via coding. Wonder if following these steps helps with raising of the headlights when above 50 mph. Savvv, by chance did you also do the reboot headunit, factory reset lights and then run basic settings? That’s the first I’ve seen of someone doing that when enhancing AFS capabilities, granted Aussie have an ROW model. Also asking since in the Arteon thread someone posted pics of low and high beam performance and very impressed with how far they reach. Maybe I need to adjust the headlights manually with a 1.5 to 2 turns as I’ve seen others do to see further down the road. I’m going to get a video of the startup sequence since seems like they’re dipping down farther than before. 

See post #2 in this thread: Arteon Headlight beam pattern?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9358975&share_type=t&link_source=app

“Not sure if this has been covered previously, it's in regards to the highway/"country light" setting with DLA (see Audi's teminlogy).

Previously with DLA activated, I had the issue of the RHS lights always being on low beam at speeds above 80kmph, that is the "country light" pattern. Great if you are on the Hume, not so great when on a two lane B or C road in the country.

I've played with Module 4B as described in instructions in this thread and *disabled *Byte 10, Bit # for "Highway_light" via long coding. Counter-intuitively, I've now got the "motorway" beam pattern for all scenarios with the usual adaptive beam forming for masking traffic ahead or oncoming cars. Less useful on the Hume/split carriage-ways, but great for back roads.

my long coding for this mod in Module 4B is now "0000 00 05 01 00 08 56 *07 10 57 05* 0A" - this was implemented and tested in a MY18 SWB R-line with "mid" lights. No faults recorded

I did the whole head unit reboot, factory reset light settings and "basic setting" routine after making the change.

Hope that helps people if they find they have dipped RHS beams at speeds above 80kmph.”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexng8863 (Feb 3, 2018)

Can somebody know using vcds to set rear tail light drl in tiguan mk2.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

alexng8863 said:


> Can somebody know using vcds to set rear tail light drl in tiguan mk2.


I originally used the obdeleven apps section to activate them. They're called scandanavian drl as they need them by law. Having said that, I quickly turned them back off as it runs all the interior lighting 100% of the time including all the ambient lighting. 

It was also messing with my auto nav screen in that even when the lights were technically off, it thought it was night time all the time. Not worth it imo.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alexng8863 said:


> Can somebody know using vcds to set rear tail light drl in tiguan mk2.


Vasia01 provided me the information earlier in the thread, while not full on Scandinavian as ice4life mentioned, it wasn’t worth it in the end. I had single side parking light enabled on my Tiguan for street parking and that’s more important to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heartbeat light for Engine Start/Stop button, coding courtesy of Don. Plan to do this later today. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Heartbeat mod


https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Heartbeat mod
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA
> ...


Cool. I know you've been wanting that for a while so glad it worked out!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Cool. I know you've been wanting that for a while so glad it worked out!


Thank you! Reminds me of my first MacBook when they had the breathing light. Don came through with the coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Heartbeat light for Engine Start/Stop button, coding courtesy of Don. Plan to do this later today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it to work on mine too, very cool. Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Heartbeat light for Engine Start/Stop button, coding courtesy of Don. Plan to do this later today.


Once again I find myself in the VCDS thread hoping to get something working using OBD11.
I can find the Acc/Start module but don't see the adaptation channels listed.
Anyone get this working on an '18 using OBD11?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Once again I find myself in the VCDS thread hoping to get something working using OBD11.
> I can find the Acc/Start module but don't see the adaptation channels listed.
> Anyone get this working on an '18 using OBD11?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I got it working on my 18 with the obdeleven. Search ZAT to find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> I got it working on my 18 with the obdeleven. Search ZAT to find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, found it, app wasn't taking the security code at first.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Heartbeat mod
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA
> ...


when is the button doing this? I assume while the car is off and before you get into it? doesnt blink while its running right?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> when is the button doing this? I assume while the car is off and before you get into it? doesnt blink while its running right?


When the door is open and also while the ignition is on, once the engine is started and running it doesn’t do the “heartbeat”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

DanSan said:


> when is the button doing this? I assume while the car is off and before you get into it? doesnt blink while its running right?


It doesn’t do it when the car is running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

moveingfaster said:


> It doesn’t do it when the car is running
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good to know, thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can confirm that the emergency flashers do come on with the coding change made when having to slam the brakes at high speed tonight. Exit ramp people still do 65-70 that feeds into an entrance ramp, but since people are close to home some drivers are too busy finger f’n their phones. That’s what the person in front of me was apparently doing and they slammed their brakes hard. Slammed mine and noticed flashers came on, nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> *NAR Tiguan do not have DLA (Dynamic Light Assist) !!!!!* You need another headlights, with DLA lens shutter. You need restore back coding, and set BASIC SETTINGS with another tool (ODIS)


Vasia it appears the shutters are there- we were able to activate it on our US Arteons, and I believe it came from a US tiguan obdeleven thread on another site. It was quite a process however.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went through my 5F admaps and noticed some items of interest that I’ve listed below. I’m not able to code as the Tig is with the wife and kids, but wanted to see if anyone has tried or know if these do anything on certain trim levels whether it’s an SEL-P or more and maybe it helps others. 

I know people like to change the tube and depiction version on the AID, but is this entry for changing the map style that’s presented in the AID?

IDE03471-ENG142152-Vehicle Configuration-Map_Style

I know people have wanted cover art and the tweaks I’ve seen reference local_coverarts and local_other but with mobile devices items don’t show album art for songs from Music on one’s iPhone and other platforms. 

I see two entries that I’ve never seen mentioned or referenced in regards to album art, but I wonder if these two entries can fill the gap. 

online_coverarts and online_other

Also looking through I’ve been told Curve Assist supposedly works only with certain model of radar. I did the long coding to turn on Curve Assist and nothing happened in regards to the function showing up in the MIB or the AID, so I put it back to the original unchecked status. I did notice in 5F there are 5 entries for Curve Assist as not active, would this aid in its function or at least confirm it doesn’t function by making it show in the menu display and either providing an error or limited message on either the AID or MIB?

What about entries about weariness recognition? See a couple entries for this. I know SWaP has been mentioned about this, just curious. 

Those that have seen the Atlas with Start/Stop in action, during a test drive I recall it giving info as why Start/Stop was not working in the AID. Such as engine hasn’t warmed up. I see Start_Stop_reasons_0x27 currently not activated. Would this activate and provide such information for drivers?

Wonder if anyone has tried or has done some of these code changes and achieved any results. 

I plan to go through other admaps and see what might be of use or hasn’t been translated to see what else is out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Those that have seen the Atlas with Start/Stop in action, during a test drive I recall it giving info as why Start/Stop was not working in the AID. Such as engine hasn’t warmed up. I see Start_Stop_reasons_0x27 currently not activated. Would this activate and provide such information for drivers?


This has been active in my '18 Highline since I drove it off the lot. I think it's found under vehicle information.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> This has been active in my '18 Highline since I drove it off the lot. I think it's found under vehicle information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Does the entry I referenced show active in the 5F module for you? In my car settings I believe I have everything checked and don’t recall seeing something related to Start/Stop. If possible, if it’s in the MIB, can you post a pic whenever you get a chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I know people like to change the tube and depiction version on the AID, but is this entry for changing the map style that’s presented in the AID?
> 
> IDE03471-ENG142152-Vehicle Configuration-Map_Style
> 
> ...


1) the map style piece I have seen. Haven't messed with it but I wonder if it has to do with the discover pro which has a map display on both the main hu and cockpit simultaneously. Maybe that setting changes the hu type as with other changes in coding. 

2) the online art piece is only for the discover pro as it uses gracenote over LTE to download cover art. Won't work on ours. 

3) when I coded weariness recognition nothing happened. In theory we have all the hardware for it so swap aside I wonder if we truly can activate it. Don't believe everything vasia says as he said DLA wasn't possible and I clearly have it. 

4) auto start stop reason was the piece I talked about on the Arteon forum. It causes an error in 5f as the euro vehicles have a menu on the car display of the main hu which you press to show why it is activated. On ours, we can have Eco tips or auto start stop active/ not available in the MFD, but this is a separate function that doesn't work here (I'll find the post about it).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Tried to add auto start stop reasons and driver alert system, but I may not have gotten everything I needed yet. 5F adaptations, gen2


This was as far as I got. Maybe there is something in 09 and a5 which has to be coded for driver alert (weariness recognition) as well. And this is the auto start stop reason button that shows up but doesn't function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks ice, was curious since these are all set to not active. I was thinking if I saw a not installed then no point pursuing. 

For the album art I was thinking what if it was possible that even with not having in cabin WiFi using LTE data, the Car-Net system is using LTE to communicate between the car and the service maybe it might pull the data for album art? I know that’s a shot in the dark. 

My thought with weariness is that it’s taking in data from the driver steering habits. The car knows when you’re touching the steering wheel already thanks to ACC and reminds you to take over steering. 

Wonder why the Atlas has the Start/Stop info pop up as to why Start/Stop yet the Tiguan doesn’t. I remember on my test drive it stated that Start/Stop was disabled due to cold engine in the center of the vehicle’s AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> This was as far as I got. Maybe there is something in 09 and a5 which has to be coded for driver alert (weariness recognition) as well. And this is the auto start stop reason button that shows up but doesn't function.


I’m planning to go line by line in 09 & A5 next. Did a cursory review of 09 today, but not fully in depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does the entry I referenced show active in the 5F module for you? In my car settings I believe I have everything checked and don’t recall seeing something related to Start/Stop. If possible, if it’s in the MIB, can you post a pic whenever you get a chance?


Will check the module to see what's referenced. I will warn you that I'm using OBD11 so I may not be that helpful. 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder why the Atlas has the Start/Stop info pop up as to why Start/Stop yet the Tiguan doesn’t. I remember on my test drive it stated that Start/Stop was disabled due to cold engine in the center of the vehicle’s AID.


I see this in my AID. No info in the head unit that I know of but I'll dig around and see if there is any reference to it in the settings.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries any help is appreciated. Thank you for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Does the entry I referenced show active in the 5F module for you? In my car settings I believe I have everything checked and don’t recall seeing something related to Start/Stop. If possible, if it’s in the MIB, can you post a pic whenever you get a chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what you're asking is a bit beyond my scope of knowledge. Ran a backup and found this in the word doc created from said backup. There's also 5 other references for similar entries.

Start_Stop_reasons_0x27: Not activated
Start_Stop_reasons_0x27_msg_bus: Databus Infotainment

No idea where I'd find it in the module using my OBD11 however. 
I'd be interested to see if I can change it to active to see if it'll show up on the MIB but I'd most likely need direction as to where it resides to change it. Byte/Bit or...? 


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rph2004 said:


> I see this in my AID. No info in the head unit that I know of but I'll dig around and see if there is any reference to it in the settings.


 All us/Canadian VWs have that in the aid and the car vehicle status hu menu. The other thing has much more specific info and can be accessed by pressing on the icon which we dont have on the hu. Maybe one can't exist with the other similar to the kick close/ walk away trunk redundancy.

It was in adaptations gen2 in 5f. It may just be that there's something else in 09 which needs to be coded as well. Usually these things take more than just one section to get working.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> 3) when I coded weariness recognition nothing happened. In theory we have all the hardware for it so swap aside I wonder if we truly can activate it. Don't believe everything vasia says as he said DLA wasn't possible and I clearly have it.


You *TIGUAN* has DLA? I don't know about Arteon. I don't disassembly Arteon headlight. I disassembled only NAR and EU Tiguan headlight.

Need weariness recognition - buy this SWAP:
https://shops.volkswagen.com/en_GB/...-system-for-golf-7-golf-sportsvan-5g0054801-9


Tiguans ACC radar not support CURVE ASSIST, pACC. Arteon has new radar, and support this function with swap. Arteon is another car. Arteon has Emergency Assist 2.0, Tiguan 1.0


This forum is about *TIGUAN MQB. * Post about *YOU ARTEON* wrote here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5577-Arteon


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Vasia it appears the shutters are there- we were able to activate it on our US Arteons, and I believe it came from a US tiguan obdeleven thread on another site. It was quite a process however.


Special for YOU:

Lens TIGUAN EU with DLA:










Lens Tiguan NAR :












I can also enable in MIB DLA menu, but this function not work in NAR TIGUAN !!!!!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see your pics but if this is the mid line version, it makes more since per the image that some features are disabled due to region (U.S.). It doesn’t make sense to produce an entirely different model sans a part than something that can be turned off through coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see your pics but if this is the mid line version, it makes more since per the image that some features are disabled due to region (U.S.). It doesn’t make sense to produce an entirely different model sans a part than something that can be turned off through coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NAR TIGUAN High beam is 50% better, that Euro with DLA. EU DLA shutter close 50% lens.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see your pics but if this is the mid line version, it makes more since per the image that some features are disabled due to region (U.S.). It doesn’t make sense to produce an entirely different model sans a part than something that can be turned off through coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NAR models are required to have different projectors (ones that glare so road signs are visible), etc. So yes it does make sense to produce a separate headlight based on the region. You also see this with audi, BMW, Mercedes, etc. ECE beam pattern requirements are different than NAR beam pattern requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So if that’s truly the case, in long coding for features that have been enabled and working, do you know what the following items do when enabled:

Dynamical low beam light enabled

Segment cornering lights

These are 4B, byte 11 and byte 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> NAR models are required to have different projectors (ones that glare so road signs are visible), etc. So yes it does make sense to produce a separate headlight based on the region. You also see this with audi, BMW, Mercedes, etc. ECE beam pattern requirements are different than NAR beam pattern requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 2019 SEL-P R-Line in long coding shows ECE R48 while the Arteon shows FMVSS. These are default settings in 4B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My 2019 SEL-P R-Line in long coding shows ECE R48 while the Arteon shows FMVSS. These are default settings in 4B.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


European Tiguan ECE R119


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> You *TIGUAN* has DLA? I don't know about Arteon. I don't disassembly Arteon headlight. I disassembled only NAR and EU Tiguan headlight.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is about *TIGUAN MQB. * Post about *YOU ARTEON* wrote here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5577-Arteon


Both rehein and myself post between these two forums (arteon and tiguan) as many functions of coding are the same between the two models (MQB)- so take a chill pill. Also- the coding info came from someone who activated it on their U.S. tiguan from what I can tell. Please let us experiment before you shut everything down so negatively all the time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My 2019 SEL-P R-Line in long coding shows ECE R48 while the Arteon shows FMVSS. These are default settings in 4B.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the difference between ECE and FMVss- I know mine was set to FMVss (Arteon).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> What is the difference between ECE and FMVss- I know mine was set to FMVss (Arteon).


Visibility and Photometric angles











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> European Tiguan ECE R119


Ok and in 09 default admap is set to ECE R119


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Visibility and Photometric angles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing ECE is euro and FMVss is US?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see your pics but if this is the mid line version, it makes more since per the image that some features are disabled due to region (U.S.). It doesn’t make sense to produce an entirely different model sans a part than something that can be turned off through coding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also- didn't they recently change the 2019.5 tiguan LED headlights to make them get the IIHS safety plus rating- maybe they switched them to the euro version which has DLA capability..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct,

ECE - Economic Commission for Europe (?)

FMVSS - Federal Motor Vehicles Safety Standard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Also- didn't they recently change the 2019.5 tiguan LED headlights to make them get the IIHS safety plus rating- maybe they switched them to the euro version which has DLA capability..


Here's the thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9357169-What-the-****-is-this&highlight=headlights


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Also- didn't they recently change the 2019.5 tiguan LED headlights to make them get the IIHS safety plus rating- maybe they switched them to the euro version which has DLA capability..


Models built after June received the newer headlights. This is directly taken from IIHS website. 

Vasia01, the disassembled piece shown earlier what’s the MY and if it’s from a 2019 model what’s the build date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My 2019 SEL-P R-Line in long coding shows ECE R48 while the Arteon shows FMVSS. These are default settings in 4B.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thought is maybe VW gave the Arteon NAR headlights that are capable of DLA because Multibeam style lights will be legal in Canada for 2020 model year vehicles ( https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/bi0ohh/matrix_multibeam_led_headlights_now_legal_in/ ) 

also mentioned here at 3:25 in a Porsche Cayenne review ( https://youtu.be/0L3ANDmGT5U ) 

The NAR Tiguan is a few years old so they probably just built the projectors to NAR spec at the time, and nothing else. But the Arteon is newer so they built the NAR headlights in it with the new upcoming Canadian headlight laws in mind (Canada is part of NAR)... so when 2020 or 2021 comes - VW will just be able to enable DLA with coding and sell the Arteon with DLA in Canada without having to make a new headlight.. hmm

Hopefully the Tiguan facelift coming in a few years will be capable of it too - and hopefully we can see multibeam headlights legal in the states soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So, this is the MDF/DLA activation. You're essentially telling the 3 modules that you are no longer using high beam assistance (light assist- which turns the high beams on/off above 37mph where permissible), but instead are using the MDF function.
> 
> *1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09*
> 
> ...


For anyone trying to add dynamic light assist. Here were my final steps. I compared my modules to reheins so they should be the same, but of course proceed at your own risk and make sure to backup in case.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> My thought is maybe VW gave the Arteon NAR headlights that are capable of DLA because Multibeam style lights will be legal in Canada for 2020 model year vehicles ( https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/bi0ohh/matrix_multibeam_led_headlights_now_legal_in/ )
> 
> also mentioned here at 3:25 in a Porsche Cayenne review ( https://youtu.be/0L3ANDmGT5U )
> 
> ...


VW upgraded the Tiguan lights on 2019 models after June 2019 to go from a poor to good rating. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> VW upgraded the Tiguan lights on 2019 models after June 2019 to go from a poor to good rating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you think about it- most amazing headlights get poor ratings due to their glare category. So in theory they could have added the LEDs with DLA shutters to assist with the glare (even if those shutters were set in place like on my arteon before coding)...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://www.iihs.org/news/detail/volkswagen-tiguan-earns-safety-award-with-improved-headlights

https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2019

Yes the pre June 2019 and post June 2019 models have curve adaptive and high beam assist but apparently VW did something and through some coding in 4B the range of motion is increased from the default. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia I wasn’t trying to call you out with my earlier question, I’m genuinely curious about the earlier pictures you provided. 

The disassembled piece shown earlier what’s the model year, and if it’s from a 2019 model what’s the build date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia I wasn’t trying to call you out with my earlier question, I’m genuinely curious about the earlier pictures you provided.
> 
> The disassembled piece shown earlier what’s the model year, and if it’s from a 2019 model what’s the build date?
> 
> ...


2018.06, not 2019. But 90% Tiguan has halogen headlight. MID LED has only 1 trim of 4? - SEL-P. Maybe problem with halogen headlight?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> 2018.06, not 2019.


Thank you! I’m trying to learn, share whatever is found and appreciate input even if it may in the end turn out wrong or right. 

By chance do you know what dynamical low beam light and segment cornering lights do when enabled in 4B?

I can’t seem to find it and no one has come back with an answer. 

I believe dynamical low beams adjusts intensity as needed but doesn’t switch over to high beam until absolutely needed or based upon speed. 

Segment cornering lights, no clue here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> My thought is maybe VW gave the Arteon NAR headlights that are capable of DLA because Multibeam style lights will be legal in Canada for 2020 model year vehicles.
> The NAR Tiguan is a few years old so they probably just built the projectors to NAR spec at the time, and nothing else. But the Arteon is newer so they built the NAR headlights in it with the new upcoming Canadian headlight laws in mind (Canada is part of NAR)... so when 2020 or 2021 comes - VW will just be able to enable DLA with coding and sell the Arteon with DLA in Canada without having to make a new headlight.. hmm


I mean the Arteon came out in 2017 as a 2018 MY vehicle in europe. It was only delayed for NA intro. So I doubt that very much as the headlights have not changed since the debut.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> My thought with weariness is that it’s taking in data from the driver steering habits. The car knows when you’re touching the steering wheel already thanks to ACC and reminds you to take over steering.


I think one of the reasons it is not available is it needs to be told which databus to go to and I'm not sure which one. I know with traffic sign info I had to change it to databus extended and with weariness I only selected databus infotainment. Maybe I need to switch it to extended.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m going to bet that is the case, if it had to be done for road sign recognition


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I think one of the reasons it is not available is it needs to be told which databus to go to and I'm not sure which one. I know with traffic sign info I had to change it to databus extended and with weariness I only selected databus infotainment. Maybe I need to switch it to extended.


European car with MKE:
5F
menu_display_weariness_recognition:	[VN]_activated
[LO]_menu_display_weariness_recognition_clamp_15_off:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_menu_display_weariness_recognition_over_threshold_high:	[VN]_activated
[LO]_menu_display_weariness_recognition_standstill:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_menu_display_weariness_recognition_after_disclaimer:	[VN]_not_activated
LO]_weariness_rcognition_0x22:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_weariness_rcognition_0x22_msg_bus:	[VN]_CAN_Infotainment

19 module coding

[LO]_MKE_Funktion:	[VN]_active
[LO]_MKE_Variante:	7


Good luck to you


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! I’m trying to learn, share whatever is found and appreciate input even if it may in the end turn out wrong or right.
> 
> By chance do you know what dynamical low beam light and segment cornering lights do when enabled in 4B?
> 
> ...


VW not release new headlight for Tiguan in 2019. Last version NAR MIB LED released 2018.07.30. First version up to 2018.07.29 *5NL* 941 081(082- right), from 2018.07.30 *5NL* 941 113A(114A -right). European headlight with DLA *5NN* 941 113(114) and new release *5NN* 941 113C (114C).

I use ODIS for coding, and can't find any cornering lights in 4B module.
My ODIS show this coding for 3Q0907338 FCM 4B module:

Rear left seat backrest fan 1:	
Rear right seat backrest fan 1:	
Rear left seat cushion fan 1:	
Rear right seat cushion fan 1:	
lcm_afs_leimo_mounted:	
LED_Headlight:
Function_activation_AFS:	
Function_activation_seat_backrest_and_cushion_fan_1:	
Vehicle_Type:	
ESP:	
rain_light_sensor:	
left_right_traffic:	
chassis_unit:	
disable_afs:	
start_stop:	
steering_curve:
lwr_sensors:	
Source_height_value:	
market:
headlamp_coding_word:	
lwr_activation:	
afs_activation:
city_light:
highway_light:	
rain_light:	
all_weather_light:
mdf_activation:
glw_activation:	
psd_data:
Crossing_light_with_route_data:
Predictive_afs:
Marking_light:
Matrix_head_lamp:
High_beam_assistant:
glw_with_lwr_activation:
bending_light_variants:
offroad_light:
eco_mode:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> European car with MKE:
> 5F
> menu_display_weariness_recognition:	[VN]_activated
> [LO]_menu_display_weariness_recognition_clamp_15_off:	[VN]_not_activated
> ...


Thanks for the tip on module 19. Interestingly when I went into long coding those were both active already from.the factory. Maybe they need to be changed- I'll have to ask SD to show me the byte 17 and 18 bit details from vcds.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok and in 09 default admap is set to ECE R119
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was set to this too. 09-Central Elect., 

Adaptation
Channel (16B)

OFF
ECE R48
*ECE R119*
FMVSS 517 108
SAE J582
NOT-DEFINED


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> VW not release new headlight for Tiguan in 2019. Last version NAR MIB LED released 2018.07.30. First version up to 2018.07.29 *5NL* 941 081(082- right), from 2018.07.30 *5NL* 941 113A(114A -right). European headlight with DLA *5NN* 941 113(114) and new release *5NN* 941 113C (114C).
> 
> I use ODIS for coding, and can't find any cornering lights in 4B module.
> My ODIS show this coding for 3Q0907338 FCM 4B module:
> ...


I’m going by IIHS reporting that VW upgraded the LED lights on Tiguans built after June 2019 to bump the score for prior LED Tiguans receiving a Medium score to now Good. VW did not upgrade the non-LED versions, but apparently wanted to improve their overall scores. You can see that reflected in the very first statement. I’m sure VW reports any changes to IIHS for re-evaluation. 

https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2019

Here are pics from VCDS version 19.6.2 showing dynamical low beam and segmented cornering lights in 4B. Obviously VCDS is reading the lines of code and seeing this, may not mean the lighting system is capable, but when turned on no errors pop back up after enabling going through basic settings. 



















We’re trying to see who can answer specifically as to what the functionality is with these particular settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Mine was set to this too. 09-Central Elect.,
> 
> OFF
> ECE R48
> ...


4B for Arteon shows up as FMVSS with 09 showing R119

4B for Tiguan shows up as ECE R48 with 09 showing R119




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Mine was set to this too. 09-Central Elect.,
> 
> Adaptation
> Channel (16B)
> ...


SD, what do you see in module 19 for byte 17 and 18 bit details from vcds. Obd11 doesn't show me anything..


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> SD, what do you see in module 19 for byte 17 and 18 bit details from vcds. Obd11 doesn't show me anything..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 your ODIS readings I take it is from a 2018 Tiguan that you listed earlier that doesn’t show segmented cornering lights or dynamical low beam. Is that correct?

If so, makes me wonder why would it show in a 2019 model through VCDS with a 10/18 build date for mine. While yours doesn’t show these two entries. The Arteon also shows the same, so we’re wondering what their function is. 

Granted it appears from IIHS info and my build date is before the June 2019 date change that DLA won’t work for me like Savvv tried with is 2018 model. I’m still going to give it a try for poops and giggles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Strange that it is active form the factory yet doesn't work.

Also strange that it is called weariness recognition in adapatations, yet shows up as driver alert in the MIB-II.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01 your ODIS readings I take it is from a 2018 Tiguan that you listed earlier that doesn’t show segmented cornering lights or dynamical low beam. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. 2019 Tiguan has new FCM module 3Q0907338C with another coding.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Correct. 2019 Tiguan has new FCM module 3Q0907338C with another coding.


Wonder why those two entries aren’t showing then? Any ideas?

I will say dynamical low beam while driving appears to change the intensity as needed. If under the speed for high beam to kick in on really dark roads the lights will pop or in dark non-lit turns. Just wish we could confirm what it’s doing, same as segmented cornering lights when enabled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Brand new Tiguan EU 2019 with DLA:
Odis coding 4B:

[LO]_lcm_afs_leimo_mounted:	[VN]_Light Control
[LO]_LED_Headlight:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_Function_activation_AFS:	[VN]_activated
[LO]_Function_activation_Digitalkey_NFC:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_Function_activation_Digitalkey_WLC:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_Function_activation_RTM:	[VN]_activated
[LN]_Vehicle_Type:	8
[LN]_ESP:	[VN]_installed
[LN]_rain_light_sensor:	[VN]_installed
[LN]_left_right_traffic:	[VN]_right_traffic
[LO]_chassis_unit:	[VO]_Mehrlenkerhinterachse 4-Motion
[LO]_disable_afs:	[VO]_AFS III Abschaltung MFA+
[LN]_start_stop:	[VN]_supported
[LO]_multi_function_camera:	[VN]_not_installed
[LO]_steering_curve:	[VO]_mqb_direct_steering
[LO]_lwr_sensors:	[VO]_1_sensor
[LO]_Source_height_value:	[VO]_BCM
[LO]_market:	[VO]_ece
[LO]_headlamp_coding_word:	1
[LN]_lwr_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_afs_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_city_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_motorway_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_rain_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_all_weather_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_mdf_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_glw_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_psd_data:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_Crossing_light_with_route_data:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Predictive_afs:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Marking_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Matrix_head_lamp:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Dynamical_Low_Beam_Light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_High_beam_assistant:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_glw_with_lwr_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_bending_light_variants:	[VO]_ECE R119
[LO]_offroad_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_eco_mode:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_segmented_cornering_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_highway_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_race_light :	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_nfc_tgs_mounted:	[VN]_not_installed
[LO]_nfc_miko_mounted:	[VN]_not_installed
[LO]_motor_variant:	[VN]_combustion_engine
[LO]_RTM_DTC:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_RTM_data_set:	[VN]_not_activated
[LO]_RTM_charge_DTC_selection:	[VN]_High Voltage Battery Charge Management


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> Brand new Tiguan EU 2019 with DLA:
> Odis coding 4B:
> 
> city light: enabled
> ...


I have all these enabled. Seems city light is part of DLA for when MDF speed threshold isn't met, and the non enabled functions you listed are ancillary.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder why those two entries aren’t showing then? Any ideas?
> 
> I will say dynamical low beam while driving appears to change the intensity as needed. If under the speed for high beam to kick in on really dark roads the lights will pop or in dark non-lit turns. Just wish we could confirm what it’s doing, same as segmented cornering lights when enabled.
> 
> ...


It seems that dynamical low beams is essentially city lights. As city lights are the part of DLA for when you are below the MDF speed threshold of 37mph.

My guess on segmented cornering lights is it allows the two separate static reflector cornering lamps in either headlight to operate independently in conjunction with DLA as needed?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> It seems that dynamical low beams is essentially city lights. As city lights are the part of DLA for when you are below the MDF speed threshold of 37mph.
> 
> My guess on segmented cornering lights is it allows the two separate static reflector cornering lamps in either headlight to operate independently in conjunction with DLA as needed?


My cornering lights change from bright to dim depending on the situation. Like when I’m turnings at an intersection the corner light is bright on the turn direction and dim on the other side


Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> My cornering lights change from bright to dim depending on the situation. Like when I’m turnings at an intersection the corner light is bright on the turn direction and dim on the other side
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


Ah, that makes sense. I’ll check and confirm when I get my ride back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> My cornering lights change from bright to dim depending on the situation. Like when I’m turnings at an intersection the corner light is bright on the turn direction and dim on the other side
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


I think that is just intersection lights with the addition of a cornering light function. I asked the other day what happens when you are turning at an intersection if the cornering lights come on (intersection lights), and you go to turn/put your signal on. Seems the one in the direction you are turning just gets brighter (or the opposite one gets dimmer- however you want to phrase it) which is so cool.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Rehein, I was going through 09 adaptations and found all this cool stuff:

09 central electronics
adaptations 


*acknowledgment signals *
akustische rückmeldung entriegeln (unlock acoustic feedback) - horn when unlocking the doors

*ZV autolock*
menüsteuerung zv auto lock-unlock (menu control auto lock-unlock) - adds the auto lock/unlock to car menu settings

*ZV crash*
sad precrash komfortschliessen (precrash comfort closure) - this should close windows/sunroof when in an emergency braking situation

*window heater*
heckscheibenheizung zeitwert (rear window heating)- change from 320 seconds (5.3 mins) to time you want

*keyless access and start authorization* 
kessy komfort 0effnen (kessy comfort open) - right now comfort close is activated but not comfort open; this opens windows/sunroof by holding kessy handle

*verdecksteuergeraet*
kick and close - this may be the missing link for the kick to close tailgate


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw those, tried the last one for the rear lid under 09. No dice. Going silent, 4 hour drive back to VA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Rehein, I was going through 09 adaptations and found all this cool stuff:
> 
> 09 central electronics
> adaptations
> ...


Coded acknowledgment signals, I’m still on the fence. Majority of the time I like, it’s just if I’m up at 4 to go to the gym I’m afraid it may wake up our son. 

Autolock - I think I may have coded that, but didn’t list it in my tweak/mod doc I posted up to Google Docs. I’ll have to confirm. I know I did change the autolock function to not autolock when placed into park. 

I believe ZV crash is enabled by default, but will need to confirm. 

Window heater I saw, but not sure I want to mess with that after having to replace my windshield. Granted not heat related, but not risking. 

Kessy open/close with kessy handle, I’ve done that coding after seeing a video of it, very cool. 

09 the deck lid, after making the change as mentioned in the other thread for the other module for lock car with easy close I made the change there for kick to close, 09 and the trunk entry listed and didn’t work for the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Coded acknowledgment signals, I’m still on the fence. Majority of the time I like, it’s just if I’m up at 4 to go to the gym I’m afraid it may wake up our son.
> 
> Autolock - I think I may have coded that, but didn’t list it in my tweak/mod doc I posted up to Google Docs. I’ll have to confirm. I know I did change the autolock function to not autolock when placed into park.
> 
> ...


Some notes 

How does the acknowledgement signal work for unlocking? Just one honk like locking, or two?

That autolock adaptation is for adding the option to the headunit so you can enable/disable it when you want. 

The auto closure during crash is not active but not sure it'll work since it is part of an optional PKG in eu which also tightens seatbelts. 

For the window heater- that's the rear defroster, not the front windshield.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Some notes
> 
> How does the acknowledgement signal work for unlocking? Just one honk like locking, or two?
> 
> ...


Two honks for unlock, one for lock. 

I believe it’s in my MIB, but would need to confirm. 

We do have the braking portion in an accident, doors unlock and refresh my memory does the engine shut off or is the fuel line that is shut off? I’m going to guess it probably works, but I’m sure there is some regulation or something that doesn’t want the windows to automatically close. Let’s say you have your hand/arm out the window and you get in a violent crash and from the force you can’t get your arm back in and the window shuts on your arm? Two little ones in the back seat make you think of stuff like that. Granted the rear windows are rarely down. 

Sorry didn’t elaborate, knew it’s the rear but I’m going to trust the Germans on that setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Two honks for unlock, one for lock.
> 
> I believe it’s in my MIB, but would need to confirm.
> 
> ...


With an accident, the fuel line is cut, and you get post collision breaking. If airbags deploy, the doors unlock, the flashers go off and the telematics will call for help if active. The windows up is for when forward emergency breaking kicks in. I hear the concern with the windows trapping arms, but you're more likely to get less hurt if the windows are closed as an additional barrier in an accident.

It is called proactive occupant protection and is a stand alone option in Europe. “Proactive occupant protection system” (conditioning of the safety system as well as closing of windows and panorama roof before a potential accident)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Very true about it being a second barrier. 

Yea I did see that capability in the Arteon video that talked about safety features and my interest in curve assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is the video I’m referencing 


https://youtu.be/vtTQDlCJC8I

Wonder if I can turn those on with these findings. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the video I’m referencing
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/vtTQDlCJC8I
> ...


We just have to figure out the map data issue, so we don't get the limited speed sign warning. Seems to be very possible, unless we need the Discover Pro head unit.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I don’t want that since it’s also reading in km/h. Secondly I don’t think we’d be able to have the proactive for the rear collision example giving, but if detecting a skid and ESC comes on, the windows coming up, belts tightening and sunroof close would be nice to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I don’t want that since it’s also reading in km/h. Secondly I don’t think we’d be able to have the proactive for the rear collision example giving, but if detecting a skid and ESC comes on, the windows coming up, belts tightening and sunroof close would be nice to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That new Atlas Cross Sport is supposed to have the road sign detection as one of it's features.

VW Website:
Driver Assistance
From Pedestrian Monitoring and Blind Spot Monitoring to available Traffic Jam Assist, there are a variety of available Driver Assistance features you can choose from.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea and Traffic Jam Assist, wish VW would just flash the firmware on the camera on vehicles like mine that are capable. Ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the video I’m referencing
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/vtTQDlCJC8I
> ...


Not possible in Tiguan. Need new ACC radar from Arteon and SWaP. Also need Discover Media with maps. 2Q0 radar not support this function. 

Reminder, that you can't activate any paid function for free without SWaP. European car has 2 ACC options: up to 150km/h and up to 210km/h. You can't change for free from 150 to 210. Need buy SWaP. With coding you can change small free function.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> We just have to figure out the map data issue, so we don't get the limited speed sign warning. Seems to be very possible, unless we need the Discover Pro head unit.


Not all country maps support road signs. If you contry maps not support road signs - you get "Dynamic Road Sign Display is currently limited"


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> Not possible in Tiguan. Need new ACC radar from Arteon and SWaP. Also need Discover Media with maps. 2Q0 radar not support this function.
> 
> Reminder, that you can't activate any paid function for free without SWaP. European car has 2 ACC options: up to 150km/h and up to 210km/h. You can't change for free from 150 to 210. Need buy SWaP. With coding you can change small free function.


What is this SWaP you speak of?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> We just have to figure out the map data issue, so we don't get the limited speed sign warning. Seems to be very possible, unless we need the Discover Pro head unit.


I think it is limited because the other road signs it reads are not from this country. We only get speed limit, school zone and overtaking signs. Not all of the signs hence the limited- which is most likely tied to the map country. 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I don’t want that since it’s also reading in km/h. Secondly I don’t think we’d be able to have the proactive for the rear collision example giving, but if detecting a skid and ESC comes on, the windows coming up, belts tightening and sunroof close would be nice to have.


I think what I posted above essentially was this- the proactive occupant protection. There was another setting for the seatbelts too, but not sure we have the tensioners for that. 

I also saw speed limit assistant in driver assistance long coding which I imagine would be the thing they talked about in the video where the car adjusts to the speed limit. Given that the car gets confused and thinks it is in kmph that would probably get annoying pretty quick.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d be good with the windows and sunroof closing even if we don’t have pretensioners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d be good with the windows and sunroof closing even if we don’t have pretensioners
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



09 central electronics
adapatations
ZV crash
sad precrash komfortschliessen (precrash comfort closure)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> 09 central electronics
> adapatations
> ZV crash
> sad precrash komfortschliessen (precrash comfort closure)


Now I need to crash to test it out, I’m kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I think it is limited because the other road signs it reads are not from this country. We only get speed limit, school zone and overtaking signs. Not all of the signs hence the limited- which is most likely tied to the map country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see curve assistant and speed limit assistant in adaptive cruise module. Wonder if they'll work


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I did the long coding for curve assistant, but didn’t work. So I’m going to try that again, but with the coding found in 09 (I believe). Need to start taking notes again on this stuff. 

Tiggy Smalls is on its way back now from PA, can’t wait to get in there and mess around. 

Need to also find time for my friend and I to get my pano lights up and running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Now I need to crash to test it out, I’m kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well these functions are more for precrash meaning the crash is avoided. Think of jamming on your brakes at high speed and it happening, not plowing into someone.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Well these functions are more for precrash meaning the crash is avoided. Think of jamming on your brakes at high speed and it happening, not plowing into someone.


I know was just joking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I know was just joking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one has all the assistants demonstrated, I know this is for Arteon, but some might be available for Tiguan.

2:30 looks like a good feature to have


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

sdvolksGTi said:


> What is this SWaP you speak of?


SWAP stand for SoftWare As Product. SWAP functions require a special activation code that is specific to the VIN of the car. These codes MUST be purchased from a registered dealer so in short its a VW (Group) activation code


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> SWAP stand for SoftWare As Product. SWAP functions require a special activation code that is specific to the VIN of the car. These codes MUST be purchased from a registered dealer so in short its a VW (Group) activation code


Oh, that's cool. I'm gonna have to ask my service guy about this


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I see curve assistant and speed limit assistant in adaptive cruise module. Wonder if they'll work


I wonder if the other things in Module 13-Auto Dist Reg will work. 

Byte 1
Bit 3: Traffic Jam Dependent Linear Tracking
Bit 4: Assistent for Traffic Hold Up

Byte 3
Bit 5: Traffic Jam Assistant in Car Menu

Byte 4
Bit 2: Emergency Assist
Bit 7: Dense Traffic (?)

Byte 6
Bit 3: Emergency Steer Assist 

Byte 11
Bit 5: Reaction On Standing Objects (?)
Bit 6-7: Dropdown Menu:
00 Sailing Function not active
40 Sailing Function No Predictive Sailing
80 Sailing Function Predictive Sailing
C0 Sailing Function Sailing

Byte 14
Bit 7: Assistant For End of Traffic Jam

Byte 21
Bit 0-1: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Regulation On Priority Deactivated
01 pACC Regulation On Priority activated
02 pACC Regulation On Priority Regulator Adaptation with Speed Adaptation

Bit 2-3: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Not Active
04 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Regulator Adaptation without Speed Adaptation
08 pACC Reaction to End of Traffic Jam Regulator Adaptation with Speed Adaptation

Bit 6-7: Dropdown Menu
00 pACC Learning Drivers Offset Deactivated
10 pACC Learning Drivers Offset Activated
00 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Not Active 
40 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Regulation on Dynamic Obstacles 
80 pACC Reaction to Narrow Places Regulation on Dynamic and Static Obstacles

Byte 22
Bit 6-7: Drop Down Menu
00 pACC Reaction to Local Hazard Information Deactivated
40 pACC Reaction to Local Hazard Information Activated
Byte 24
Bit 1: Camera Option 0= Low Performance 1= High Performance
Bit 4: Cruise Control Mode (?)
Bit 5: Travel Assist (?)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see pACC, which is the predictive ACC as shown in the Arteon video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see pACC, which is the predictive ACC as shown in the Arteon video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was gonna put the screen shots this module, but there was so much coolness. So I just typed it all out.

Wish it wasn't raining and cold or else I would try these thing out see what happens.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tiguan with DLA. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmo0WtB2x7A


DLA shutter :


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan with DLA.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmo0WtB2x7A


I’ve seen that video, may still try to enable on my 2019 even though my build date is way before VW upgraded the lights on the 2019 models built after June 2019. Only person I know to have tried DLA was Savvv on his 2018 SEL-P R-Line. No joy when he tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan with DLA.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmo0WtB2x7A
> 
> 
> DLA shutter :


Not saying I’d leave enabled if no shutter present after coding, but in theory would it allow the high beam/main beam to dip/shutoff on the respective side? As you seen in videos one side will keep main beam on, opposite side go to low beam and then quickly pop back up to main beam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Please check servise manual, how work Tiguan DLA light. Arteon has another light system, as Passat B8 euro with matrix led. VW not released any new headlight after 2018.07.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lI7CPsv4QtoupE98sjjJTP0PKDM1ltcK


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Please check servise manual, how work Tiguan DLA light. Arteon has another light system, as Passat B8 euro with matrix led. VW not released any new headlight after 2018.07.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lI7CPsv4QtoupE98sjjJTP0PKDM1ltcK


Very cool, and much appreciated. When you made your attempt on your 2018, what was the behavior you saw and what coding did you have in 4B Byte 10, 11, & 12?

Byte 10

Enabled city and rain light 

Byte 11

Enabled Intersection light with route data, predictive AFS, dynamical low beam light & high beam assistance

Byte 12

Segmented cornering light and highway light

Under 09 -> Adaptations I have

Fernlicht assistent set to AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS

Outside of this, I did add turn on fog lights with turn/cornering lights. In the country it fills in the gap nicely between the front headlights and the cornering lights. 

Any feedback in coding is appreciated, thanks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was wondering Vasia, is there any way to see if the shutters are present from the front without removing the headlights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was wondering Vasia, is there any way to see if the shutters are present from the front without removing the headlights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try activate DLA in 4B module.

[LO]_mdf_activation:	[VN]_*enabled*
[LO]_glw_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_psd_data:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_High_beam_assistant:	[VN]_*not_enabled*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Try activate DLA in 4B module.
> 
> [LO]_mdf_activation:[VN]_*enabled*
> [LO]_glw_activation:[VN]_not_enabled
> ...


Startup sequence the same, only error was corner lights but cleared. If I try to enable HBA to show icon, get message in AID fault: light system but no CEL. 

*Fault: Light Assist is the message

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Startup sequence the same, only error was corner lights but cleared. If I try to enable HBA to show icon, get message in AID fault: light system but no CEL.
> 
> *Fault: Light Assist is the message
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try full coding for DLA, and check startup:

A5 camera coding
[LO]_FLA_Headinglight_type:	[VO]_LED_with_variable_light_distribution
[LO]_Mains_frequency:	[VO]_60_Hz
[LO]_AFS_coding_Light_Assist:	[VO]_Dynamic_Light_Assist

09 Adaptation
[LO]_Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung:	[VO]_AFS, FLA, Fernlicht (GLW,MDF)

4B

[LN]_afs_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_city_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_highway_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_rain_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_all_weather_light:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_mdf_activation:	[VN]_enabled
[LO]_glw_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_Matrix_head_lamp:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_High_beam_assistant:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LO]_glw_with_lwr_activation:	[VN]_not_enabled
[LN]_bending_light_variants:	[VO]_ECE R119
[LO]_offroad_light:	[VN]_enabled
[LN]_eco_mode:	[VN]_not_enabled


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Only error was corner light, cleared, ran basic settings and no error but no shutter shown during startup sequence. Again if you try to move the stalk forward to get HBA icon on AID, message on the AID is Fault: Light Assist

https://youtu.be/93_Duk_6zCM

So looks like even on the 2019 model no shutter, just curious if the newer builds have them. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So looks like even on the 2019 model no shutter, just curious if the newer builds have them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No new revision headlight at this moment.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m currently in the process of updating my VCDS mods/tweaks doc I posted last month with newest additions such as:

Apple CarPlay Keyboard available for use while driving
ACC last distance selected
Rear wiper delay (thank you Savvv)
Interior lights fade-out activation (Euro light switch fades in and fades out, example when you enter vehicle interior lights fade on, but when you start the car the interior lights fade out and the Euro switch fades on)

https://youtu.be/necY5YtMxkI

And other changes. 

Once completed I’ll repost the link for those that don’t want to dig back in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

You can enable mirror led light in night parking. Work only with AREA VIEW system.

09 module adaptation:
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : *active*

6C coding:
Manoeuvre_Light: *active*


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> You can enable mirror led light in night parking. Work only with AREA VIEW system.
> 
> 09 module adaptation:
> Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : *active*
> ...


Going to give this a try, will be nice for street parking to see the curb a little better I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Going to give this a try, will be nice for street parking to see the curb a little better I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also you can enable 3d view.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did 3D View earlier in the year. I like it and have actually used it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did 3D View earlier in the year. I like it and have actually used it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Activated, but never used


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Vasia01 said:


> You can enable mirror led light in night parking. Work only with AREA VIEW system.
> 
> 09 module adaptation:
> Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : *active*
> ...


I had to drill down a bit further to get to Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte - Found it in under Aussenlicht_uebergreifend.

I've now made both changes but am not sure what the trigger is to get the mirror lights to come on - Shift to R or?
Also I read that it needs to be very dark to activate, granted that was related to a post about a Skoda so I'm unsure if it applies in this situation... 

https://www.drive2.com/l/518662450761958420/

Disclaimer: I'm using OBD11 but as has been in the past most things posted here seem to be easily translated to work cross device. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’m finding more and more there’s a lot of cross capabilities between VCDS & OBD11 users. 

I can attest it’s total darkness by my street, so this should work good for me. Will report back once able to test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea I’m finding more and more there’s a lot of cross capabilities between VCDS & OBD11 users.
> 
> I can attest it’s total darkness by my street, so this should work good for me. Will report back once able to test.
> 
> ...


I've been mentioning my device usage whenever I post in this thread because a user previously called me out for asking a question here in what was deemed by them to be the wrong thread.
That said it also a bit of an attempt to aid people in knowing that most changes can be made with either device regardless if posted here or in the OBD11 thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

To me, and I may the only one that feels this way, but it would be nice if there was just an MQB VCDS/OBD11 general forum instead of per vehicle model. I’ve found tweaks in the new Jetta forum, Golf MKVII, Golf R MKVII, Atlas, Arteon and here. Tiguan owners may be older and have a family like me, so might not be as active in coding but that’s why I look at the other models. 

Granted it may not be always a one for one, but there’s more than enough overlap since it’s the same platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> I've now made both changes but am not sure what the trigger is to get the mirror lights to come on - Shift to R or?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Camera is trigger


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Going to give this a try, will be nice for street parking to see the curb a little better I bet.





rph2004 said:


> I've now made both changes but am not sure what the trigger is to get the mirror lights to come on - Shift to R or?
> Also I read that it needs to be very dark to activate, granted that was related to a post about a Skoda so I'm unsure if it applies in this situation...


I did it in a not so dark garage, so it must be tied to the light sensor (headlights being on) regardless of darkness. Shifting to R (which activates cam) or pressing the camera button. When you put it back in P, they turn back off (I guess that turns off the cam too so that makes sense).


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

I use this function more than 1 year. Very good function.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! Looking forward to using this, probably get a chance this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> I use this function more than 1 year. Very good function.


yes it is- thank you for the coding.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Correct activation TJA and EA - emegency assist activation:

1. Upload dataset with TJA to A5 camera
2. *A5* camera coding set 16 byte to *EA_Variant_2* - (Emergency_Assist) - keep line
3. *13* ACC module Byte04 bit2 set active (Emergency_Assist) - set ACC to 0mp/h
4. *03* ABS module Byte29 bit5 set active - (Emergency_Assist) - brake
5. *09* BCM adaptation Warnblinken_durch_Fahrerassistenz: *active*

As you see, no need coding for working TJA. All coding only for EA.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Got to try it out a few times tonight. It’s good for parallel parking, this should just be turned on by default in my opinion. Side note I did bring up my headlights manually 1.5 turns this morning, can see farther down the road and no one flashed me thinking it was my high beams. So not too high. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m currently in the process of updating my VCDS mods/tweaks doc I posted last month with newest additions such as:
> 
> Apple CarPlay Keyboard available for use while driving
> ACC last distance selected
> ...


Yes please!! I received my upgraded VCDS cable (traded in my old HEXCOM from 2003) and I'd like to do some tweaks to my wife's Tig.

Honestly I've been kind of hesitant to do any change since I haven't done a full "backup" of the car because I've read and heard that it can take up to 20 minutes and it came strongly recommended to do so but my biggest enemy is time with family/kids/work.

I guess the better question to all...have you done a full backup (if that's the correct term to use)? I did an auto scan (saved it of course) of our replacement Tig when I first got the cable but that's as far as I got with it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll probably get the doc up tomorrow night and yes I performed a full scan and backup. It’s worth it as I had to use it recently to roll back some light changes to get back to baseline so I could get SSPL (Single Side Parking Lights) working again. 

Here’s the link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

I’ll post a note up when I get it fully updated with most recent tweaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Great!!

And I'll have find the video and forum thread where I read up on full back up.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the accompanying doc with RGB values for 30 colors for ambient lighting (really just your AID and MIB) for the Tiguan since LED bars are white only. 


https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Gqq...sXqsjnE/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Ah she'll like that... actually since our replacement has AID 2, will some of the changes like the colors and needle sweep work? I do miss the larger screen/gauges on our previous Tiguan.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Ah she'll like that... actually since our replacement has AID 2, will some of the changes like the colors and needle sweep work? I do miss the larger screen/gauges on our previous Tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I can’t confirm since I have the older model AID. Understand though needle sweep only happens in certain situations if the coding even works for the new AID. I’d imagine the colors should work, but again can’t confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Understood...I guess I'll try it and if it doesn't work then put it back to the way it was.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Ah she'll like that... actually since our replacement has AID 2, will some of the changes like the colors and needle sweep work? I do miss the larger screen/gauges on our previous Tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk





Reihenmotor5 said:


> I can’t confirm since I have the older model AID. Understand though needle sweep only happens in certain situations if the coding even works for the new AID. I’d imagine the colors should work, but again can’t confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read that the needle sweep won't work on the new aid. It does work on the original aid. I have it coded on mine.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Well that's a bummer to hear...that mod would be more for me anyways haha though I'm sure she'd say it's cool

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, I think I got them all listed for items I’ve coded to my 2019 SEL-P R Line Tiguan. I’m not responsible for any damage, so code at your own risk. This list has been ongoing from tweaks found on the Vortex, Ross-Tech, and other well known forums. Thank you to the following for assistance with these tweaks type17volkswagen, Savvv, ice4life, sdvolksGTI, Vasia01, LennyNero, and others that have helped or have worked together with on these. 

List of tweaks completed in VCDS:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Accompanying RGB values for ambient light tweak. Started at 10 and now at 30. I tracked down RGB values for colors listed in this document. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1FWF...flVxpzU/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Change from Fender to DynAudio for EQ
> 
> Module 47
> Coding
> Change the beginning two numbers from 22 to 12


Is module 47 specific to a particular trim or MY? 
I have the Fender audio in my MY18 Canadian Highline trim but no module 47.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> Is module 47 specific to a particular trim or MY?
> I have the Fender audio in my MY18 Canadian Highline trim but no module 47.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


47 module - Sound System.

All sound sytem Fender, Dynaudio, Canton, BOSE and other has this module.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Vasia01 said:


> 47 module - Sound System.
> 
> All sound sytem Fender, Dynaudio, Canton, BOSE and other has this module.


I'm questioning whether I have the complete Fender system now, will have to check my spec sheet. Speakers have the logos but... No module 47 present.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You do have the complete Fender system. Did you look under radio? Here’s a screenshot of the post Vasia01 provided for this to change the audio processing from Fender to DynAudio











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

This might be where the difficulty comes into play where in as I mentioned earlier that I'm posting in the Vag-Com thread but am using a OBD11 device.

I saw that previous post and screen shot and did go into Radio and assumed coding meant long-coding but I have a very different character string.
Its highly possible I'm just misunderstanding the appropriate steps. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coding in notes mean the Coding button in VCDS (which takes you into long coding). Looks like maybe this is the few instances OBD11 doesn’t work or align?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I'm questioning whether I have the complete Fender system now, will have to check my spec sheet. Speakers have the logos but... No module 47 present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Press the red button and it should unlock more controllers. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Press the red button and it should unlock more controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT!

Never knew what that did, never pressed it and wish I had! Wonder how many changes I skipped making because I assume it simply wasn't possible due to the absence of control modules and a corresponding limitation to OBD11. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> BRILLIANT!
> 
> Never knew what that did, never pressed it and wish I had! Wonder how many changes I skipped making because I assume it simply wasn't possible due to the absence of control modules and a corresponding limitation to OBD11.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


SEL-P trim has this modules:

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
29-Left Light -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
39-Right Light -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4B-Multifunc. Module -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
BB-Door Rear Drv -- Status: OK 0000
BC-Door Rear Pass -- Status: OK 0000
CA-Sunroof -- Status: OK 0000
D6-Light Ctrl Left 2 -- Status: OK 0000
D7-Light Ctrl Right 2 -- Status: OK 0000


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Vasia01 said:


> SEL-P trim has this modules:
> 
> 01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
> 02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
> ...


Vasia, have you figured out how to get the 360 cam to default in reverse? My 2018 Atlas did this, but my 2019 Arteon does not, and I can't find the coding for it. I know the regulations changed for late 2018, but I really would like it to default!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious if anyone in the D.C. area has VCP, would like to load the parameters for the camera to fully enable TJA. All VCDS coding has been performed, just need this last piece and also need to know if the firmware can be applied. 

Looking at A5 admap 

SW: 3QD-980-654
HW: 3Q0-980-654-A
Component: MQB_B_MFK H08 1272



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, looks like if firmware is updated to the camera for TJA, Emergency Assist becomes available. Saw that in the OBD11 thread, but is coding required? I’ve noticed it’s not the same as our friends with the Arteon where the car is pulled over, but still a nice feature in the event of a medical emergency. 

I know this is the Tiguan thread, but is this possible in the B7 2019 Passat SE R-Line. Asking since my parents have that, and it would be one more layer of safety as they’re getting up in age. 

https://youtu.be/TITEf_taUto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Vasia, have you figured out how to get the 360 cam to default in reverse? My 2018 Atlas did this, but my 2019 Arteon does not, and I can't find the coding for it. I know the regulations changed for late 2018, but I really would like it to default!


Try check coding camera module. I don't need this funcion. 90% I use only rear camera, 10% front camera. Area view as function used ~5 times 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, looks like if firmware is updated to the camera for TJA, Emergency Assist becomes available. Saw that in the OBD11 thread, but is coding required? I’ve noticed it’s not the same as our friends with the Arteon where the car is pulled over, but still a nice feature in the event of a medical emergency.
> 
> I know this is the Tiguan thread, but is this possible in the B7 2019 Passat SE R-Line. Asking since my parents have that, and it would be one more layer of safety as they’re getting up in age.
> 
> ...


VCP has dataset for you camera. 2018 SEL-P has this camera. TJA not need any coding. All coding need only for EA assist. 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...for-2018&p=113926849&viewfull=1#post113926849

TJA- line assist, work from 0mph only with enabled ACC.

Emergency Assist work on MQB cars. NAR Passat is not MQB. Arteon has new generation EA.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyPSpattd_c


Arteon EA system:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv7kifYfe5I


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks so much for documenting this! 




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, I think I got them all listed for items I’ve coded to my 2019 SEL-P R Line Tiguan. I’m not responsible for any damage, so code at your own risk. This list has been ongoing from tweaks found on the Vortex, Ross-Tech, and other well known forums. Thank you to the following for assistance with these tweaks type17volkswagen, Savvv, ice4life, sdvolksGTI, Vasia01, LennyNero, and others that have helped or have worked together with on these.
> 
> List of tweaks completed in VCDS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I've also been cataloging all the various tweaks that have been put out there. Some are dupes of ones others here have posted, but it's nice to have it all in one spot.

VCDS/OBD11 Coding/Adaptations

Also, I've put together a spreadsheet of all known security logins for the various modules on the car. Note that on certain modules (notably ABS) it seems that certain options require certain security codes and will not save correctly when being changed if the correct code is not used.

Security Logins

Thanks to all for your contributions and if anyone has any comments/changes/additions, don't hesitate to comment directly on the docs or here in the thread.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> I've also been cataloging all the various tweaks that have been put out there. Some are dupes of ones others here have posted, but it's nice to have it all in one spot.
> 
> VCDS/OBD11 Coding/Adaptations
> 
> ...


Awesome work! Will take a look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

A big thanks to you guys who have contributed to this thread and have put documents together...greatly appreciated!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero, does this remove the Look! Safe to move?










Hide Optical Parking System Warning Line
Disables the ‘Please check surroundings’ message that appears on the headunit when parking.
Control unit 03 (Brakes)
Security access
Access code:71679
Control unit Coding
Byte 1
Bit 5 DeActivate

That’s the access code I need, first time seeing that access code. Explains the error 31 I kept getting. I know ice4life was looking for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> A big thanks to you guys who have contributed to this thread and have put documents together...greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Try check coding camera module. I don't need this funcion. 90% I use only rear camera, 10% front camera. Area view as function used ~5 times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yea there’s definitely a difference between the EA in the new Arteon compared to the Tiguan based upon the videos I’ve found. 

By chance do you have the proper coding for EA?

Did you load the dataset for your camera? I take it you used ODIS? If I can’t find someone with VCP that can load the dataset, I’ll buy VCP for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> Try check coding camera module. I don't need this funcion. 90% I use only rear camera, 10% front camera. Area view as function used ~5 times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vasia, so if I am reading this correctly, with VCP, we can code the Tiguan to have TJA and EA, correct? 

Do you know if the VCP is needed for the Arteon as well? Would like to get both of those working on both cars.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy, it’s a firmware upgrade to the camera in the Tiguan to fully enable TJA. From the OBD11 thread, EA with that dataset/firmware load EA becomes available to use. 

Vasia01, I’m sure can explain in better detail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> M Diddy, it’s a firmware upgrade to the camera in the Tiguan to fully enable TJA. From the OBD11 thread, EA with that dataset/firmware load EA becomes available to use.
> 
> Vasia01, I’m sure can explain in better detail.
> 
> ...


Got it. So you need the VCP for the Tiguan for sure. What about the Arteon though? Is that already capable?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Got it. So you need the VCP for the Tiguan for sure. What about the Arteon though? Is that already capable?


For enabling TJA and EA in Arteon, you also need VCP. VCP can upload *arteon_frontcamera_3q0980654j.zdc* dataset to camera.




Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance do you have the proper coding for EA?
> 
> Did you load the dataset for your camera? I take it you used ODIS? If I can’t find someone with VCP that can load the dataset, I’ll buy VCP for myself.
> 
> ...


My coding is 100% tested and working. For dataset uploading I use VCP, for flashing and coding - ODIS.



Reihenmotor5 said:


> LennyNero, does this remove the Look! Safe to move?
> 
> Hide Optical Parking System Warning Line
> Disables the ‘Please check surroundings’ message that appears on the headunit when parking.
> ...


Not working this coding.
1. All SKODA cars is with deactivated 5 bit, but with warning 
2. Camera warning coding in brake module?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> Not working this coding.
> 1. All SKODA cars is with deactivated 5 bit, but with warning
> 2. Camera warning coding in brake module?


Apologies for not noting it in my post. The document is not all confirmed codings. Some errors may exist. But thank you for your input. I will update it as we go!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If I recall correctly this same line in regards to the language for the bit referenced in the ABS module is also in the Rear Camera module long coding. I want to keep the lines, but remove the black bar across the bottom telling me to Look, I’m 42 I don’t need reminding. May try to deactivate in long coding under Rear Camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> M Diddy said:
> 
> 
> > Got it. So you need the VCP for the Tiguan for sure. What about the Arteon though? Is that already capable?
> ...


Thanks Vasia!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, hoping to find or ultimately grab VCP to load the dataset/firmware for TJA. I see emergency assist becomes enabled, but would VCP be able to enable curve assist? Not familiar with all the capabilities of VCP, so going to read up but if SWAP is needed what are the channels of going about to get curve assist enabled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Dimming of Hazard activation button - Confirmed to work on MY18.









Edit: I've set mine to 5 and it's perfect IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, hoping to find or ultimately grab VCP to load the dataset/firmware for TJA. I see emergency assist becomes enabled, but would VCP be able to enable curve assist? Not familiar with all the capabilities of VCP, so going to read up but if SWAP is needed what are the channels of going about to get curve assist enabled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not possible enable curve assist and predictive ACC with VCP:
1. Need new ACC radar.
2. Need SWaP. This SWap for Tiguan at this moment is not released. Possible only paid SWaP activation in Arteon, Golf, Passat B8 euro. Cost both function about 300 euros.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Not possible enable curve assist and predictive ACC with VCP:
> 1. Need new ACC radar.
> 2. Need SWaP. This SWap for Tiguan at this moment is not released. Possible only paid SWaP activation in Arteon, Golf, Passat B8 euro. Cost both function about 300 euros.


Copy, not worried about predictive ACC, but like the idea and function of curve assist. Not sure it’s worth it at 300 euros if it ever becomes available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, I’ve seen on other forums that after camera firmware update is applied for TJA that the camera needs to be calibrated? I haven’t seen it mentioned in threads here for people that have had it done. 

True?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, I’ve seen on other forums that after camera firmware update is applied for TJA that the camera needs to be calibrated? I haven’t seen it mentioned in threads here for people that have had it done.
> 
> True?
> 
> ...


No need calibration. Calibration need, when you replace camera or after replacing windshield.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

anyone near san antonio texas has vcp? i want TJA and EA. (willing to pay)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I doubt this is possible, but was wondering if there’s coding to have the R logo show up in the center bottom of the AID? It’s a cool added touch I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this link on a golfmk7s.com

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qSFO6heSD-25u7Vb-qOErBEkKQ4_UDQowUR8QTLNIF8/edit?usp=sharing

Looks like long coding vehicle variant can add the R Logo to the AID. Vasia01, does any of this look familiar to you? I know everyone has done Tube and Display in Adaptations and in the spreadsheet he lists under other features which combo has the R Logo when apparently Long Coding is performed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found this link on a golfmk7s.com
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qSFO6heSD-25u7Vb-qOErBEkKQ4_UDQowUR8QTLNIF8/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Interesting Rehein. I thought it would show on the r cockpit variant without having to change the car. It would be where the ACC/lkas blip in the center is so make sure those are off (or in the tachometer).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the thread the spreadsheet came from:

https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/inde...nfo-display-themes-coding-spreadsheed.357983/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Interesting Rehein. I thought it would show on the r cockpit variant without having to change the car. It would be where the ACC/lkas blip in the center is so make sure those are off (or in the tachometer).


That’s what I thought too when I pulled up the R variant for the AID in adaptations. Always thought the R logo was a nice touch. Never did, but from the guys post and data that happens through long coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found this link on a golfmk7s.com
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1qSFO6heSD-25u7Vb-qOErBEkKQ4_UDQowUR8QTLNIF8/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


If you change AID coding to GOLF - you get GOLF picture in AID


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s what I thought, granted the car “leading” in ACC is a Golf, so....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From the website where the guy created a spreadsheet for various AID displays. Took that info and condensed it down to have the R Logo in the bottom center in a single printable spreadsheet. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Atk...copR0G/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msexcel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried the combinations for R Logo and coding rejected, out of range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> *****These exact settings apply to 2019 models. 2018 models proceed with caution****
> 
> Here’s a quick write up, and it looks successful but need to see how it responds in rain.
> 
> ...



I applied these today, and can't wait to see how it works. I also saw a setting in either byte 8 or 9 that was labeled "Check for NAR unchecked for the rest of the world" (or something similar) anyone know what that does?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this and wondering if this is just coding:

https://youtu.be/CW_HpVt8EpE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this and wondering if this is just coding:
> 
> https://youtu.be/CW_HpVt8EpE
> 
> ...


There are servo motors in the door with this option- Not just coding.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> There are servo motors in the door with this option- Not just coding.


I figured that was the case, one can dream. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I figured that was the case, one can dream. Ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem  . http://slamstop.com/en
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk3Z6mUas3g


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> No problem  . http://slamstop.com/en
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk3Z6mUas3g


Nice, no dealers in the states. My focus right now is when it’s time for new brakes drop in the black R Calipers on the fronts, paint the back calipers to match and install a stiffer rear anti-sway bar. Software side someone with VCP to upgrade the camera for TJA/EA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Look what came today, now I need to figure out how to use it, lol.











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Look what came today, now I need to figure out how to use it, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well sh!t I’m jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

*Scandinavian DRLs*

I apologize if it has been done already, but I could not find coding for a 2019 with LED tails that worked so I dug in and figured it out. So here we go. 

This coding set all the 4 facing tails to also be DRLs. I chose not to do the little corner side-marker LED since the front side-marker was not used. These do function the same as front DRLs, so you can toggle them on and off using the DRL setting in the Infotainment system (if you've coded that). 


Scandinavian DRLs (Rear DRLS)

(9) Central Electronics
(10) Adaptation
Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23
Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24
Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20
Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21

Set all of the above channels to "Daytime Running Lights" 

Use at your own risk etc.:beer:


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well sh!t I’m jealous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tiguan has a lot of stuff











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> The Tiguan has a lot of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the TJA, but wonder if that additional front camera file is needed. Vasia01, any thoughts or input?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I see the TJA, but wonder if that additional front camera file is needed. Vasia01, any thoughts or input?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's bad to sort by vehicle make in that, better to search the part number.

As for TJA, the instructions on on the VCP forum, but any zdc with the proper part number will work, then when flashing it, make sure to pick the one that mentions TJA and check erase. After that, you are done (unless you also want EA)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

nickn066 said:


> It's bad to sort by vehicle make in that, better to search the part number.
> 
> As for TJA, the instructions on on the VCP forum, but any zdc with the proper part number will work, then when flashing it, make sure to pick the one that mentions TJA and check erase. After that, you are done (unless you also want EA)


I’d also like EA, I have the proper part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll probably get the doc up tomorrow night and yes I performed a full scan and backup. It’s worth it as I had to use it recently to roll back some light changes to get back to baseline so I could get SSPL (Single Side Parking Lights) working again.
> 
> Here’s the link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword
> 
> ...


So just now having some time to do a couple things you guys have found. Got an update for you to add to the Rear Wiper portion of your doc. If all you do is change the time second interval, it doesn’t make it 15 seconds all the time. You also need to adjust:

Rear Window Wiper-Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwishcen 

and set the new value to

Unabhaengig_der_FHrzeuggeschwindigkeit

This means that the time interval is Independent of Vehicle Speed. Without this change, if you’re sitting in traffic, the interval will be 7 seconds, and not until you speed up will it work it’s way up to 15 seconds. By changing this, it’ll be 15 seconds all the time.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> So just now having some time to do a couple things you guys have found. Got an update for you to add to the Rear Wiper portion of your doc. If all you do is change the time second interval, it doesn’t make it 15 seconds all the time. You also need to adjust:
> 
> Rear Window Wiper-Einzelansteuerung Heckintervallwishcen
> 
> ...


Savvv, thanks and Happy New Year! I’ll update the doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Savvv, thanks and Happy New Year! I’ll update the doc.


Thanks and same to you! I was going through that doc and didn’t see anywhere for fog lights on with high beams. Since I have those deAuto multi color fogs it’d be nice for them to stay on with the high beams so that the HBA won’t cause them to cycle through colors automatically. Or if I have to blip the high beams at a slow driver in the left lane.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Thanks and same to you! I was going through that doc and didn’t see anywhere for fog lights on with high beams. Since I have those deAuto multi color fogs it’d be nice for them to stay on with the high beams so that the HBA won’t cause them to cycle through colors automatically. Or if I have to blip the high beams at a slow driver in the left lane.


I don’t have that listed since I didn’t enable, everything in that doc I’ve enabled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea I figured. Does anyone know how to set this up? Fog lights on with high beams...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll see if I can find it and post. Think I saw it in the Atlas thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Yea I figured. Does anyone know how to set this up? Fog lights on with high beams...


You can try changing the Coding in 09-Cent. Elect. Looks like Byte 14 bit 2 is "Fog Lights inactive with High Beams active" and is checked by default.


Kurt


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d also like EA, I have the proper part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you know what part you have? Just look for the part number on the part in question? Or is there another way?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Could someone figure out the values. I think this might be a way to keep the lights from Turing in so early in auto mode. Let me know if I’m dumb or into something. Thanks










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> How do you know what part you have? Just look for the part number on the part in question? Or is there another way?


Downloaded the admaps for that channel. I have 09, A5 and 5F admaps saved to CVS flies from VCDS. At the top it gives you the HW, SW versions and other information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Downloaded the admaps for that channel. I have 09, A5 and 5F admaps saved to CVS flies from VCDS. At the top it gives you the HW, SW versions and other information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, Thanks a lot!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Guys...when doing a controller channel map backup of the whole vehicle, what's the difference between saving it as a pre label file vs a CSV? I understand hex can be used for restoring all or certain modules.

Sorry maybe stupid question but I want to be sure I cover my ass before I make changes. I did an auto scan and saw a fault code in "address 13 auto dist. reg" with fault code 1236 so I saved the code, cleared it and key off/on cycled and auto scanned again which came up clean the second time around.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Guys...when doing a controller channel map backup of the whole vehicle, what's the difference between saving it as a pre label file vs a CSV? I understand hex can be used for restoring all or certain modules.


Not a stupid question. You probably want to save it as a .csv file. A CSV (Comma Separated Variable) file can be read and formatted by any spreadsheet program like Excel (or many others). As I understand it, a pre-lable file would be for a new car and you send it to Ross-Tech so they can create label files for new controllers. I always save as a csv, because it is a more "universal" format.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Not a stupid question. You probably want to save it as a .csv file. A CSV (Comma Separated Variable) file can be read and formatted by any spreadsheet program like Excel (or many others). As I understand it, a pre-lable file would be for a new car and you send it to Ross-Tech so they can create label files for new controllers. I always save as a csv, because it is a more "universal" format.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Ok cool just checking.

So oddly I went digging after the first full backup with the pre label file option and all the files that saved in the Log directory are CSV files. I then decided that maybe I should have a "clean/no fault" backup (probably doesn't matter but whatever...in my mind it made sense) and I did a second backup with choosing CSV as the option and well that too saved as CSV files...61 total files to be exact same in both instances. I did however create folders to label them as such (moved the pre label files before starting the second backup) so I technically could compare the two when the kids go to sleep and I can concentrate later...lol.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Kurt


Apologies for hijacking the current thread topic but how or what are you using to translate from German to English?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Apologies for hijacking the current thread topic but how or what are you using to translate from German to English?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Google translate app on my phone. Once that’s open then just use the camera function and up top have it set German->English. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Apologies for hijacking the current thread topic but how or what are you using to translate from German to English?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk














Kurt


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Google translate app on my phone. Once that’s open then just use the camera function and up top have it set German->English.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Awesome thanks. Figured out can take screenshots on my device while in the OBD11 app and then import into Google Translate. Super handy! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wish there was a way to lower the HBA down to 20 mph from 37 mph. Was just in my wife’s Aunt’s 2015/16 Highlander and HBA assist kicked on at 20 mph. 20 makes more sense in residential areas with no street lights or in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Just finished reading all 46 pages of this thread. Thank you to all of you for contributing and I'm looking forward to trying many of these on my wife's new 2019.5 SEL-P. I have a couple of questions on some of the coding

1) Ironically, when we were having the running boards and spoiler installed we were giving an Atlas SE/w Tech pkg as a loaner. One thing I wish the Tiguan had as standard, which the Atlas had, was the REST function of the climatronic. For those of you who don't know, the REST function allows you to continue use of the HVAC system to utilize waste engine heat to heat the interior of the car AFTER you've shut the car off. The REST button is located in the position of the OFF button for the climatronic system found in the Tiguan. This function is useful if you would like to keep the cabin heated for a period of time after leaving with the car off. Not sure, but it appears based upon the coding that additional equipment is needed. This doesn't make sense to me. Any thoughts are welcome.

image1 (1) by 

2) Comfort Entry. I enabled this feature and found that the seat only backs up about 1-2 inches. This seems only slightly helpful but not entirely useful. Is this experience normal? Anyone else have their seat back up more than that? Also, in Byte 7 (I believe), I found an option to enable the 'easy entry' to be displayed in the personalization functions in the MMI. I checked that and now Seat is a new menu under the car settings with a check box for 'easy entry'. 

3) I am very interested in the discussion on the DLA for the 2019.5 tiguan. It appears there may be some hope that DLA just needs to be coded in.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> Just finished reading all 46 pages of this thread. Thank you to all of you for contributing and I'm looking forward to trying many of these on my wife's new 2019.5 SEL-P. I have a couple of questions on some of the coding
> 
> 1) Ironically, when we were having the running boards and spoiler installed we were giving an Atlas SE/w Tech pkg as a loaner. One thing I wish the Tiguan had as standard, which the Atlas had, was the REST function of the climatronic. For those of you who don't know, the REST function allows you to continue use of the HVAC system to utilize waste engine heat to heat the interior of the car AFTER you've shut the car off. The REST button is located in the position of the OFF button for the climatronic system found in the Tiguan. This function is useful if you would like to keep the cabin heated for a period of time after leaving with the car off. Not sure, but it appears based upon the coding that additional equipment is needed. This doesn't make sense to me. Any thoughts are welcome.
> 
> ...




So #3, for NAR models built after July they do not have DLA as the shutter system is still not present. There was no change to the hardware. All VW did per IIHS was made the front headlights “curve-adaptive”. This tells me all VW did was go into 4B Coding and turned on features that were not turned on before testing that resulted in a poor score. Back in the thread I went into 4B and provided info on what functions work to enhance the capabilities of the front headlights. 

Now I am curious as to what VW turned on specifically in 4B Bytes 10, 11, and 12 to perform a comparison. If one with a recent build 2019, that was after the month of July 2019, it can help those with a pre-build date of this change to go in and perform coding to match. If I had to suspect based upon changes I’ve made to these coding sections, VW probably turned on functions such as predictive_AFS. Some of the additional functions that I and others have turned on, while beneficial, are not allowed per current federal regulations here in the States. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Vasia01 said:


> You can enable mirror led light in night parking. Work only with AREA VIEW system.
> 
> 09 module adaptation:
> Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : *active*
> ...


Oh my God! I would kiss you if I could, I have been looking for this for forever. Just last night I was trying to park on a dark street and I couldn’t see the curb and I had to have my passenger open the door. This is 1 million times better thank you so much!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> LennyNero, does this remove the Look! Safe to move?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just enabled the side mirror lights in mine as well when backing up. Your mirror lights look a lot brighter than mine, did you replace them with different bulbs?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope, factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Tiguan Build Date of 07/19. Was delivered to the dealer in late October from the factory and it was part of the 2019.5 series. As requested Byte 10, 11, and 12 from module 4B. Hope this helps. All coding is stock.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> I just enabled the side mirror lights in mine as well when backing up. Your mirror lights look a lot brighter than mine, did you replace them with different bulbs?


That photo is from a camera projection, which will auto-balance whites to get best image. 

Depending on ambient light conditions the picture you see will differ, so I wouldn't worry about it lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> Tiguan Build Date of 07/19. Was delivered to the dealer in late October from the factory and it was part of the 2019.5 series. As requested Byte 10, 11, and 12 from module 4B. Hope this helps. All coding is stock.


Thank you! Comparing them it looks like they enabled city light in coding. Wonder if 09 looks like this for adaptations:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> That photo is from a camera projection, which will auto-balance whites to get best image.
> 
> Depending on ambient light conditions the picture you see will differ, so I wouldn't worry about it lol


Correct and I took this at night and it’s dark in my driveway, no overhead street lighting. I also apply auto correction to post the best pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

How do you know if you have a 2019.5 series?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got my air filters today, and they’re excited to turn on the air filtering mode. I am unclear if it disappears when the car is shut off or not or if it’s something that I have to manually turn on but the touchscreen every time I want to use it?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Just got my air filters today, and they’re excited to turn on the air filtering mode. I am unclear if it disappears when the car is shut off or not or if it’s something that I have to manually turn on but the touchscreen every time I want to use it?


Yes, AirCare disengages about 10 minutes after every shutdown and must then be re-engaged after a new startup.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> Yes, AirCare disengages about 10 minutes after every shutdown and must then be re-engaged after a new startup.


That’s interesting because mine stays on, wondering why that is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s interesting because mine stays on, wondering why that is


That IS interesting. I've been trying to figure out how to make the AirCare mode save its setting after shutdown. I wonder two things. Is your car NA or ROW spec? Secondly, do you have "automatic recirculation" selected in the HVAC menus?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

LennyNero said:


> That IS interesting. I've been trying to figure out how to make the AirCare mode save its setting after shutdown. I wonder two things. Is your car NA or ROW spec? Secondly, do you have "automatic recirculation" selected in the HVAC menus?


I’m curious also as mine shuts off as well. I need to order the special filter however to get maximum AirCare effects!!! I’m just using stock filter as my car only has 3,000 miles on it. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> That IS interesting. I've been trying to figure out how to make the AirCare mode save its setting after shutdown. I wonder two things. Is your car NA or ROW spec? Secondly, do you have "automatic recirculation" selected in the HVAC menus?


NA spec, but automatic recirculating is on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Reihen, In order of the channels shown from the adaptations in module 09

1
2
3
4
5 Empfindlichkeit wasn't showing up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> Reihen, In order of the channels shown from the adaptations in module 09
> 
> 1
> 2
> ...


So the key #1 is present and a match. I was wondering if they made a change there. My 09 is a CVS file so too long to post. I did make a change though to have AFS show up in the menu on the MIB. Here is the OBD11 screenshot and you’ll see you have not present while I have present. 










With the additional functions turned on in 4B and that menu setting this is the MIB listing:










Thanks for taking a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Here we go. So I coded your list of colors, and unfortunately, they did not show well at all on the ambient strips. Some looked so dim you couldn't see them, and some were just way off of what the AID showed. They looked great in the AID, but not on the car. Sucks because I really liked your list.
> 
> I ended up going back to the 10 color app (obdeleven), and then manually changing the yellow, blue, and white to the original colors (since those were the ones really annoying me all along). I took pics of what your colors looked like (very nice), versus the ones I ended up with. Also took a photo of all the colors:
> 
> ...



Wait what? I thought the Tiguans didn’t support this. Are you saying that we can do this with the stock LEDs in our car?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Wait what? I thought the Tiguans didn’t support this. Are you saying that we can do this with the stock LEDs in our car?


That’s the Areteon. Look at the pics closer.  


Kurt


----------



## Adrian20p (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi guyz!
I am trying almost for a year or more to activate something. Can someone tell me how to enable with vcds that yellow mark sign when gas is getting low? Like windscreen washer liquid, for example:










I know for sure that can be activated, for some cars are activated from factory, I think it's from different regions.
LE: I think I got it!!!! (verbau-status tankdeckelverriegelung) Now I must wait for tank to get empty! If success I'll post here.

And I want to activate info about keyfob battery in Vehicle Status, like this:


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Saw this on another board for the Arteon to have the tail lights on with DRLs. Would this work for a 2019 Tiguan?

https://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/fo...s-confirmed-working-123079-3.html#post1260358


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So #3, for NAR models built after July they do not have DLA as the shutter system is still not present. There was no change to the hardware. All VW did per IIHS was made the front headlights “curve-adaptive”. This tells me all VW did was go into 4B Coding and turned on features that were not turned on before testing that resulted in a poor score. Back in the thread I went into 4B and provided info on what functions work to enhance the capabilities of the front headlights.
> 
> Now I am curious as to what VW turned on specifically in 4B Bytes 10, 11, and 12 to perform a comparison. If one with a recent build 2019, that was after the month of July 2019, it can help those with a pre-build date of this change to go in and perform coding to match. If I had to suspect based upon changes I’ve made to these coding sections, VW probably turned on functions such as predictive_AFS. Some of the additional functions that I and others have turned on, while beneficial, are not allowed per current federal regulations here in the States.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you replaced the headlight housings with euro spec ones if you could then enable DLA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> I wonder if you replaced the headlight housings with euro spec ones if you could then enable DLA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t see why not, since the functions show in 4B, the headlights should have the firmware present in their on board controller. Vasia01, anything you could think of that would prevent them Euro Spec headlights to have proper DLA function if swapped with current NAR headlights?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t see why not, since the functions show in 4B, the headlights should have the firmware present in their on board controller. Vasia01, anything you could think of that would prevent them Euro Spec headlights to have proper DLA function if swapped with current NAR headlights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAR and EU headlight is different. Different hardware and sofware. NAR headlight module (29 and 39 modules) not work correct on EU headlight. EU headlight work correct only with EU software in 29 and 39 modules, NAR headlight work correct with NAR software in 29 and 39 modules. I replaced few SEL-P NAR headlight to EU headlight with DLA.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> NAR and EU headlight is different. Different hardware and sofware. NAR headlight module (29 and 39 modules) not work correct on EU headlight. EU headlight work only with EU software in 29 and 39 modules, NAR headlight work with NAR software in 29 and 39 modules. I replaced few SEL-P NAR headlight to EU headlight with DLA.


Were you able to get them to play nice eventually? I know I won’t do it, but I’m sure others would like to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Were you able to get them to play nice eventually? I know I won’t do it, but I’m sure others would like to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With EU headlight DLA work correct. Need replace headlight, flashing NAR headlight modules to EU firmware with VCP, then little coding 4B, A5, 09 modules - and all work correct.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy, thank you! I’m sure those so inclined to do this may be happy to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, thank you! I’m sure those so inclined to do this may be happy to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sound light I need to flash my headlight modules as well. To match the flash on the 4b module to get my headlights working again?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

SdvolksGTI didn’t you already flash the firmware?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> SdvolksGTI didn’t you already flash the firmware?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only flashed the 4b module, not the headlight modules D6 & D7 I didn't know those are also should be flashed. It looks like there’s a flash file for them with the same software part number. The second pic is the same software number as mine but says golf for 4B module


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I only flashed the 4b module, not the headlight modules D6 & D7 I didn't know those are also should be flashed. It looks like there’s a flash file for them with the same software part number. The second pic is the same software number as mine but says golf for 4B module


You think this is all you need to do to get the DLA working then? Super interested if that's the case.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> You think this is all you need to do to get the DLA working then? Super interested if that's the case.


That's what I'm thinking, I'm scared to try it! I'm not sure about the different file type. I know how to upload .zdc file. Not sure about .7z?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That's what I'm thinking, I'm scared to try it! I'm not sure about the different file type. I know how to upload .zdc file. Not sure about .7z?


.7z if I recall is a 7-zip file, and here’s a link https://www.howtogeek.com/357846/what-is-a-7z-file-and-how-do-i-open-one/

You probably need to download and extract the .zdc file I’d imagine, not having VCP myself. 

I’m not trying to egg you on or entice you to do it, but if you’re this far in and the lights aren’t working where the dealer will need to fix, why not? Granted it’s easier for me to say since I’m not in your situation. Just a thought, but like I said I’m not trying to egg you on. Just thinking out loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> .7z if I recall is a 7-zip file, and here’s a link https://www.howtogeek.com/357846/what-is-a-7z-file-and-how-do-i-open-one/
> 
> You probably need to download and extract the .zdc file I’d imagine, not having VCP myself.
> 
> ...


These are the files I get with Z-zip. I think I just have to the flasher in the module to upload it











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Adrian20p (Mar 13, 2017)

For sure you need to download and extract those files. 7zip is an archiver/compressor, like winrar. Then you can upload them, one by one, with vcp.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Very risky flash Arteon headlight with Passat firmware. 99% you headlight not work correct after flashing. D6 D7 - low beam/high beam module.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Vasia01 said:


> Very risky flash Arteon headlight with Passat firmware. 99% you headlight not work correct after flashing. D6 D7 - low beam/high beam module.


They don't work correct now, lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> They don't work correct now, lol


What do they do now since I take it from your post you flashed them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What do they do now since I take it from your post you flashed them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't do it yet. I'm still looking stuff up and trying to wait for VCP to respond.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Headlights on the new MB GLB. it’s an American press car and Jason says this about them. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_LbgZFYGdo











Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This means what exactly for us and coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This means what exactly for us and coding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just sharing. Since we are all talking about headlights and such. MB let’s the lights do the dance but not the functionality. VW doesn’t even give you the dance. Lol. Sorry. Just thought it was cool and fun. Have a good weekend. Don’t worry be happy. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Just sharing. Since we are all talking about headlights and such. MB let’s the lights do the dance but not the functionality. VW doesn’t even give you the dance. Lol. Sorry. Just thought it was cool and fun. Have a good weekend. Don’t worry be happy.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Ha, yea MB does Matrix lighting and since it’s not legal here in the states it’s definitely a show. VW regular LEDS for now and no shutter in our fronts headlights and only thing they’ve done was turn on some functionality in 4B for a better score IIHS. I also wonder if they raised the headlights a touch since that’s been discussed and mentioned in other threads that people, including myself, have bumped up the lights manually. 

I’m trying to enjoy mine, but wondering if I’m going to get bad news about my rack and pinion, fun f’n times. When it rains it pours that’s for sure. 

*I know you know about our setup, just put that info is someone comes through and hopes they can do the same or get DLA going. Also there are rumblings that these capabilities are coming in 2020 as they should be approved by regulators. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ha, yea MB does Matrix lighting and since it’s not legal here in the states it’s definitely a show. VW regular LEDS for now and no shutter in our fronts headlights and only thing they’ve done was turn on some functionality in 4B for a better score IIHS. I also wonder if they raised the headlights a touch since that’s been discussed and mentioned in other threads that people, including myself, have bumped up the lights manually.
> 
> I’m trying to enjoy mine, but wondering if I’m going to get bad news about my rack and pinion, fun f’n times. When it rains it pours that’s for sure.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the R&P. That sux. I’ll keep fingers crossed for you. 

Yes my low beams are high but I like that. So I think they did. What I don’t get is that when my headlights do their dance at start up they swivel out to the left and right a pretty good amount BUT when I’m driving around corners they barely move. I don’t know what gives? They obviously move at a pretty good degree from center but turning corners at any speed I can’t even tell they move. 

Do you experience the same thing? 


Kurt


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Matrix is legal in Canada starting next model year. So a lot of new US spec cars will have the matrix feature installed, but disabled by coding. I bet this is the case with the GLB. This is probably why the Arteon has the DLA shutters built in. Hopefully going forth the new facelift VW models will all be able to be updated with coding until the US changes the laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sorry to hear about the R&P. That sux. I’ll keep fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Yes my low beams are high but I like that. So I think they did. What I don’t get is that when my headlights do their dance at start up they swivel out to the left and right a pretty good amount BUT when I’m driving around corners they barely move. I don’t know what gives? They obviously move at a pretty good degree from center but turning corners at any speed I can’t even tell they move.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yea ~500 of mulch knocked out LKA, jacked my rear alignment and potentially messed up my rack and pinion. Find out Monday. Water logged mulch weighs approximately twice the usual weight. So this will be the most expensive mulch ever. If rack and pinion is f’d, going through insurance. 

Yea the dance has greater range, but I will say once I got into 4B and implemented a lot of additional functions the range is greater than I think it’s either 10 or 15 degree swivel. Predictive AFS shows off the swivel range that’s been increased through coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Matrix is legal in Canada starting next model year. So a lot of new US spec cars will have the matrix feature installed, but disabled by coding. I bet this is the case with the GLB. This is probably why the Arteon has the DLA shutters built in. Hopefully going forth the new facelift VW models will all be able to be updated with coding until the US changes the laws.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand once approved in the states, it sounds like dealers will turn it on for those that have that capability. Just wonder how far back in model years and trims. Sounds like Porsche and Audi will turn it on, but I have a feeling it won’t trickle down much farther. Will just have to wait and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So looked back at scans and this link is the same exact malfunction code I have for steering, which I’m sure they’re seeing at the dealer. I’d clear and come back, I never worried about it since no lights on the dash would show up. 

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?16154-Persistent-Steering-Assist-fault

This gives me hope it’s just alignment and recalibration needed for LKA. 

Anyone else seen or experienced the same malfunction code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Updated my VCDS Mods Doc and embedded the link to the RGB values for 10/30 colors. Instead of linking to two separate docs. 

The file is broken into sections which will make finding what you’re looking for easier. Since I need to recode a lot of these functions after losing a majority of my coding after having my rack and pinion replaced. 

I will update with up to date screenshots where needed. 

I just need the coding to have the doors unlock when the driver door handle is pulled instead of when the car is put into park. I have it enabled, but I can’t recall what I did or where I found that coding. 

Items towards the end I hope to either figure out or maybe available with future updates to VCDS. 

Hope this helps!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for taking the time to sort it out. Will share with the Atlas folks as a lot of them carry over.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome, just made some updates again. Bigger font size on function change header and added two videos to provide greater info on what you get from Adaptive Front Lighting system upgrades and true TJA if one flashes their camera firmware with VCP. 

Will be adding more pics and videos, and I have a couple more features I’ve added to my vehicle. Granted most are gone now since my rack and pinion was replaced. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome, just made some updates again. Bigger font size on function change header and added two videos to provide greater info on what you get from Adaptive Front Lighting system upgrades and true TJA if one flashes their camera firmware with VCP.
> 
> Will be adding more pics and videos, and I have a couple more features I’ve added to my vehicle. Granted most are gone now since my rack and pinion was replaced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you buy the VCP? And when are you taking my money to flash mine?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Did you buy the VCP? And when are you taking my money to flash mine?


I haven’t bought mine yet, was holding out hope for someone in the area to have one. Plus just dropped coin on rear end alignment and recalibration of my camera after hauling ~500 lbs of mulch at the beginning of the year. Most expensive mulch ever!











Got my ride back Friday and pretty much all coding done in 09 central electric is gone. So need to do that, and since I was bored cleaned up my mods doc so it can help others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went to code items cleared after being in for service and went to make this change and not present:


Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)

Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

Going to compare software versions later today and report back. Wonder if VW caught on and decided this was too risky to allow change function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago on a business trip i had a nissan rogue as my rental. car was a dumpster fire but the one thing i enjoyed is when using android auto, on the dash cluster screen it actually showed me the music info when playing via android auto. on our cars, when using android auto our dash just says "Android Auto" with zero info on it. 

curious to see if there is something in the code to get our dash to say more than just "Android Auto" and actually have the track info on it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Went to code items cleared after being in for service and went to make this change and not present:
> 
> 
> Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
> ...


fwiw, my Arteon says not available when I try to code this. So maybe some update caused you to lose the coding option.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Funny I counted to ~25 seconds and then it told me to take over steering


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Almost done with coding things back to the way they were before heading into the shop. From the MK7.5 group, enabled SSPL using energy management instead of time based. I’ve added that to my doc, so you can pick which method. Thank you to @LIJetta18t for this information, and tweaked for Tiguans. 

Added more screenshots to the doc 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you to @LIJetta18t for this information, and tweaked for Tiguans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tom is a friend of mine, dude is a damn genius when it comes to vagcom and retrofitting. he knows those modules front to back, its scary lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tell him thank you! Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tell him thank you! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we both had silk blue mk7 golf's (he still has his) and when i use to go over his place he'd always try and tempt me with a retrofit or some sort of vagcom tweak lol. 

also thanks for your updated document with tweaks. I recently used it a month or so ago, couldn't find the options for the SSPL and the interior fade in/out lights but i think ill give it another try


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So I’m at a loss, but the LED front field/puddle lights in the side view mirrors are not working with the mods I had in place before and just re-coded today. Here’s a video of the mod working before going in for service (so I know it should work day or night).

https://youtu.be/nORRaewqclM

Here is the specific mod:

Puddle lights active even when closed

Enabled Mirror / Puddle Lights When Mirrors Are Closed Allows the puddle light to operate, even when the mirrors are closed
Select Modules 42 and 52 Coding – Byte 01 Bit 05 – Deactivated

I’ve also enabled the following below, but since the lights don’t seem to come on, is there another area for activating the side view mirror LEDs? Wondering if when they cleared everything in 09 it got misapplied. 

Enable Mirror LED Light for night parking*

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte
Set to Active

Module 6C
Coding
Manoeuvre_Light
Enable

*Viewable only with Area View system, see pic below showing illumination on the ground under the side view mirrors


Mirrors fold out when car started (I put this back to default, but wanted it to be known for troubleshooting)

Go to Central Electrics 09
Adaptations
Look for "spiegelverstellung"
Look for "signalisierung_spiegelanklappung"
Change from active (default) to not active

Any help is appreciated, since there are no fault codes when I look in VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> we both had silk blue mk7 golf's (he still has his) and when i use to go over his place he'd always try and tempt me with a retrofit or some sort of vagcom tweak lol.
> 
> also thanks for your updated document with tweaks. I recently used it a month or so ago, couldn't find the options for the SSPL and the interior fade in/out lights but i think ill give it another try


I’ve always loved the color Silk Blue, it’s part of my 30 colors. I’m also liking the Stone Blue they have for the 2020 Tiguan. 

You’re welcome, I have to fix the RGB value list. The VW Traffic Purple value is listed as RBG, not RGB. So it shows up as basically a vomit color. 

Wonder if your friend can assist with my LED lights in the side view mirrors not working?

Thank you again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ve always loved the color Silk Blue, it’s part of my 30 colors. I’m also liking the Stone Blue they have for the 2020 Tiguan.
> 
> You’re welcome, I have to fix the RGB value list. The VW Traffic Purple value is listed as RBG, not RGB. So it shows up as basically a vomit color.
> 
> ...


I love silk blue so much i got it on my Golf & then on my Tiguan lol. I only have an SE tiguan so a lot of the things on your doc don't apply to me which makes me jealous but its a great list.

I was actually talking to him just now, first thing he asked me is when we're retrofitting things on my tiguan lol. shoot him a message, he might be able to find what you're looking for. he does have some VCDS scans from 2018 or 2019 tiguans so he might be able to dig through our code.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> I love silk blue so much i got it on my Golf & then on my Tiguan lol. I only have an SE tiguan so a lot of the things on your doc don't apply to me which makes me jealous but its a great list.
> 
> I was actually talking to him just now, first thing he asked me is when we're retrofitting things on my tiguan lol. shoot him a message, he might be able to find what you're looking for. he does have some VCDS scans from 2018 or 2019 tiguans so he might be able to dig through our code.


Thank you for the compliment, a lot of people helped here and just a lot of searching. I like to document my changes, and since I have it all in one place I wanted to share so others wouldn’t have to hunt around. 

I’ll shoot him a message. Oddly it’s working now that it’s dark outside. I wonder if it’s because my humidity sensor was replaced under warranty since it was generating a malfunction. I know in the windshield area is the Rain, Light, Humidity sensor. I bet there’s some connection, but no idea where. I’ll send him a copy of my 09 admap. Thank you again! Have fun retrofitting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Just stumbled upon this one and changed it. Coming home lights normally activate when you open the door. I changed it to ignition so they come on as soon as you turn off the car. 

09- adaptations-


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Just stumbled upon this one and changed it. Coming home lights normally activate when you open the door. I changed it to ignition so they come on as soon as you turn off the car.
> 
> 09- adaptations-


Nice find, will implement and add to my doc for others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone know how to make it so the "0" spot on the headlight switch actually turns off the DRL's? I have the option enabled in the infotainment system for DRL control but i think that completely kills the DRL in all lighting modes, unless im mistaken?

I only want DRLs off when the switch is the in "0" position


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DanSan said:


> does anyone know how to make it so the "0" spot on the headlight switch actually turns off the DRL's? I have the option enabled in the infotainment system for DRL control but i think that completely kills the DRL in all lighting modes, unless im mistaken?
> 
> I only want DRLs off when the switch is the in "0" position


You can code it like you did to turn off DRL via the menu (but that will do it for O and auto), or where the parking brake turns off the DRL in the O position, but to my knowledge the O cannot have DRL off and auto DRL on.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ice4life said:


> You can code it like you did to turn off DRL via the menu (but that will do it for O and auto), or where the parking brake turns off the DRL in the O position, but to my knowledge the O cannot have DRL off and auto DRL on.


yeah thats what ive been seeing. I want O to kill the DRL but i want it to stay on in all other modes.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Just stumbled upon this one and changed it. Coming home lights normally activate when you open the door. I changed it to ignition so they come on as soon as you turn off the car.
> 
> 09- adaptations-


So if I shut off my car and decide to stay in to finish my song or road head then my headlights come on? What’s the point? You aren’t out of the car yet so it’s just using more battery.  


Kurt


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So if I shut off my car and decide to stay in to finish my song or road head then my headlights come on? What’s the point? You aren’t out of the car yet so it’s just using more battery.
> 
> 
> Kurt


I guess some people would like this but I agree with you that it’s a waste of energy and it also cuts down on the reason you have coming home lights. If they turn on when you turn off the car by the time you get out that may have already turned off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you have LED fronts the draw is minimal. Beauty of LEDs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

moveingfaster said:


> I guess some people would like this but I agree with you that it’s a waste of energy and it also cuts down on the reason you have coming home lights. If they turn on when you turn off the car by the time you get out that may have already turned off.





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So if I shut off my car and decide to stay in to finish my song or road head then my headlights come on? What’s the point? You aren’t out of the car yet so it’s just using more battery.


I don't sit in my car with it off waiting to get out. You're complaining about a led light pulling energy when you have a stereo going? :screwy:

The issue for me was that when I shut off the car, the lights go completely dead until I open the door which is weird to me. All my other cars the lights came on as soon as the car was off. 

And if 30 seconds isn't enough for you, you can set it up to 90 seconds with obdeleven.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know the coding to have low key battery show in the MIB as a message when tap Car on the MIB? 

During a scan with VCDS, I saw low current remote 1 and replaced my remote battery. Once replaced, no longer showing up in the scans, but would be nice to see that in the MIB. I saw a pic somewhere, but can’t find it and I know there was no reply on how to activate. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Apparently it’s coded by default, but didn’t show since the battery wasn’t low enough yet to display as a message on the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Refresh my memory, I had road sign detection enabled shortly after getting my Tiguan over a year ago. Since I had the LKA assist recalibrated and rack and pinion installed, tech cleared out a lot of my coding. The tech was kind enough to clear out my Road Sign Detection is limited message (to the tech an error) and my rear fog light (told them all by design, so don’t touch, still did) . Anyways, I backed out remnants of the Road Sign Detection coding, and my question is does the Nav maps show the speed limit on the screen? If so, what screen the AID, MIB or both? Does it appear during normal driving or during a destination entry?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know why this isn’t working during daylight? Before being in the shop the puddle lights on the side view mirrors would work day and night per this mod of them functioning even when closed. Is there some adaptation channel that is missing in 09 possibly since 09 got flashed back to factory while in for service. 

Puddle lights active even when closed

Enabled Mirror / Puddle Lights When Mirrors Are Closed Allows the puddle light to operate, even when the mirrors are closed
Select Modules 42 and 52 Coding – Byte 01 Bit 05 – Deactivated

https://youtu.be/nORRaewqclM

https://youtu.be/2oSvK0iWDVs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> my question is does the Nav maps show the speed limit on the screen? If so, what screen the AID, MIB or both? Does it appear during normal driving or during a destination entry?


The red circle style road sign will show on both the aid and mib (nav screen). It won't show up until the first sign is recognized. 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone know why this isn’t working during daylight? Before being in the shop the puddle lights on the side view mirrors would work day and night per this mod of them functioning even when closed. Is there some adaptation channel that is missing in 09 possibly since 09 got flashed back to factory while in for service.
> 
> Puddle lights active even when closed
> 
> ...


They don't work during the day because the puddle lights are linked to the light sensor. So if leaving home/coming home lights are not activated then the puddles stay off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> The red circle style road sign will show on both the aid and mib (nav screen). It won't show up until the first sign is recognized.
> 
> 
> They don't work during the day because the puddle lights are linked to the light sensor. So if leaving home/coming home lights are not activated then the puddles stay off.


I backed out Road Sign Detection capability so no more red circle style sign, so was wondering if the standard American speed limit sign will show up in the default Nav map. Never used the Nav system before enabling road sign detection, was wondering if the GPS data in conjunction with data on SD card would show MPH now. If it doesn’t I’m going to turn road sign detection back on. 

I have leaving home and coming home set to 15s, Euro switch is set to Auto like always. Now the humidity sensor was replaced since it was faulty, and if I recall isn’t that part of the light sensor (RLHS or RHLS?)? If so, wonder if there is something else missing after the replacement. It was working fine and the coding is in place. It only works at night now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Regarding your question about road signs, the US road signs only show up on the MIB while the euro signs show up on both. Did they reset your RSD back to the US signs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kushdaiin said:


> Regarding your question about road signs, the US road signs only show up on the MIB while the euro signs show up on both. Did they reset your RSD back to the US signs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but not fully since some of the long coding was still present from when I turned on road sign detection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I backed out Road Sign Detection capability so no more red circle style sign, so was wondering if the standard American speed limit sign will show up in the default Nav map. Never used the Nav system before enabling road sign detection, was wondering if the GPS data in conjunction with data on SD card would show MPH now. If it doesn’t I’m going to turn road sign detection back on.
> 
> I have leaving home and coming home set to 15s, Euro switch is set to Auto like always. Now the humidity sensor was replaced since it was faulty, and if I recall isn’t that part of the light sensor (RLHS or RHLS?)? If so, wonder if there is something else missing after the replacement. It was working fine and the coding is in place. It only works at night now
> 
> ...


I mean in the video you posted during The day, the leaving home lights come on so I'm not understanding what you're talking about? You can see your tails illuminated when you unlocked the doors. I think that it was just dusk enough in the video even though it's technically day time. Fwiw mine don't come on during the day.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I mean in the video you posted during The day, the leaving home lights come on so I'm not understanding what you're talking about? You can see your tails illuminated when you unlocked the doors. I think that it was just dusk enough in the video even though it's technically day time. Fwiw mine don't come on during the day.


The video below of when it was working is from 9/9/2019 after I implemented the mod. Now after getting my ride back the lights don’t work during the daytime. 

https://youtu.be/nORRaewqclM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The video below of when it was working is from 9/9/2019 after I implemented the mod. Now after getting my ride back the lights don’t work during the daytime.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nORRaewqclM
> 
> ...


I'm confused- even though that is a day time video, your tail lights come on indicating that the leaving home lights are activated which is the only time your puddles come on (with leaving/coming home function). 

Are you saying your light sensor is less sensitive? I just don't get what you're saying. Puddles won't come on during the day if your light sensor determines it is day time. In that video, I suspect even though it is light out, it was dusk enough to activate your light sensor (which is why your leaving home lights came on too- the tails/drls).

Did you mod it to come on all the time even in sunlight? Because mine doesn't do that.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I'm confused- even though that is a day time video, your tail lights come on indicating that the leaving home lights are activated which is the only time your puddles come on (with leaving/coming home function).
> 
> Are you saying your light sensor is less sensitive? I just don't get what you're saying. Puddles won't come on during the day if your light sensor determines it is day time. In that video, I suspect even though it is light out, it was dusk enough to activate your light sensor (which is why your leaving home lights came on too- the tails/drls).
> 
> Did you mod it to come on all the time even in sunlight? Because mine doesn't do that.


Yea the mod is so they come on all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea the mod is so they come on all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doi :banghead: now I get what you're saying. Sorry I didn't do that mod so can't assist.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Doi :banghead: now I get what you're saying. Sorry I didn't do that mod so can't assist.


No worries at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

The file for the NAR Tiguan is different from the Golf and Arteon for TJA. 










Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What’s the difference between Tiguan and Tiguan_Long?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s the difference between Tiguan and Tiguan_Long?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the EU they have a Short version and a long version. NAR models only gets the long version. They call it the Tiguan Allspace.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> In the EU they have a Short version and a long version. NAR models only gets the long version. They call it the Tiguan Allspace.


Thanks for coding mine today. It works perfectly. Link below. I went for 40 to 30. I’ll get a better video in future of it going to a complete stop but as you can see the white lines are visible below 40 and all ACC symbols are green. Thanks again @sdvolksGTi 


https://youtu.be/0Gf69OGSVo4


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> In the EU they have a Short version and a long version. NAR models only gets the long version. They call it the Tiguan Allspace.


I figured as much but wanted to confirm. I have a buddy who’s going to find out if his friend has VCP or has access. He said his friend basically has a chimera of a VW with mostly Audi parts as a sleeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks for coding mine today. It works perfectly. Link below. I went for 40 to 30. I’ll get a better video in future of it going to a complete stop but as you can see the white lines are visible below 40 and all ACC symbols are green. Thanks again @sdvolksGTi
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/0Gf69OGSVo4
> ...


Nice! The Tig may be changing hands, may trade in the wife’s 2014 Volvo S60 for a 2019 VW e-Golf. If I can get access to VCP, will still end up going through and flashing the camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

All VCP files for Tiguan











Sent from my car phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone update VCDS to the recent definition update? I was wondering if anyone has played around and found this particular mod taken from my doc:

Lower HBA activation speed (Still trying to find items highlighted in red)

Supposedly it's under A5 and you do have to enter security code, but VCDS tells you what it is. Going to look around in 09 since that is where I enabled permanent HBA.

I did NOT change:
"Night vehicle detection activation brightness"
"Night vehicle detection deactivation brightness"

As those are likely the oncoming car headlight luminosity values. I didn't come across any oncoming traffic in my test. So these may need to be tweaked later.

Main_Beam_Assist_Urban_Area_Detection
I set to OFF, now it works in darkish areas, not just pitch black ones.

Urban_Leaving_Velocity
I did not change.

"Speed threshold for high beam recommendation off"
Set to 10 km/h

"Activation speed for high beam assistant"
Set to 20 km/h

Hoping that maybe these become available, and if someone sees these that would be great since I plan to do some mods at some point tomorrow when I get back in town. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone try this mod?

https://youtu.be/CNeqtHO7QqM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Done in my Tig (CDN Highline) with success. Tried in my coworkers (Comfortline) and it didn't work. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone update VCDS to the recent definition update? I was wondering if anyone has played around and found this particular mod taken from my doc:
> 
> Lower HBA activation speed (Still trying to find items highlighted in red)
> 
> ...


Are these some of what you need?












Sent from my car phone


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone try this mod?
> 
> https://youtu.be/CNeqtHO7QqM
> 
> ...


I’m trying to but can’t find the correct adaptation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> I’m trying to but can’t find the correct adaptation.
> 
> Tapatalk


Not sure if this will help but here's a screengrab of the change made in OBD11.
Found under Cent Electronics > Suchbeleuchtung_allgemien









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally had a minute to review my admaps CSV file before getting the laptop to code and I see it in there. See screenshot, and yes I have copies on my phone to review if necessary. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Not sure if this will help but here's a screengrab of the change made in OBD11.
> Found under Cent Electronics > Suchbeleuchtung_allgemien
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was able to find it however it doesn’t work in my 2018 SEL premium


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Thank you, I was able to find it however it doesn’t work in my 2018 SEL premium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think it works in conjunction with the light sensor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you think it works in conjunction with the light sensor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, I’ll try it again tonight and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so went in and it’s this:

https://youtu.be/necY5YtMxkI


https://youtu.be/3r0c8Elgy0I

If your switch is set to Auto you won’t see the fade of the ambient lighting in the footwell and MIB. If enabled, turn from Auto to 0 and you’ll see it fade off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Changed the cornering/fog light to fade instead of instant off. Added to my mod doc:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Jlo...3_c3RKl/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Found under exterior lighting towards end of enabling fog lights with turning. Very smooth look when you straighten the wheel after turning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok so went in and it’s this:
> 
> https://youtu.be/necY5YtMxkI
> 
> ...


oh i really like that!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> oh i really like that!


Yea it’s pretty cool. Since I leave my Euro Switch set to Auto the fade on and off is only seen there. If you have yours set to 0 and manually turn your lights on and off the rest of the interior has a cool fade in and out. I believe the footwells start first and then the MIB fades in and out when you select on/off on the switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_96 (Mar 2, 2020)

Has anyone figured out what pa_Two_Keys is under ZV Komfort ? Also when I go in to change the turn signal blinks I only get and option for 1-3 blinks and I want 5? Any fix?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Tiguan_96 said:


> Has anyone figured out what pa_Two_Keys is under ZV Komfort ? Also when I go in to change the turn signal blinks I only get and option for 1-3 blinks and I want 5? Any fix?


For the signal blink you enter the 5 but then you go into the infotainment center under Car and go to reset under settings and select lights. That then puts the 5 into the system.


----------



## Tiguan_96 (Mar 2, 2020)

Vasia01 said:


> You can enable mirror led light in night parking. Work only with AREA VIEW system.
> 
> 09 module adaptation:
> Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte : *active*
> ...


Is this possible with obd11? When I search it it will not show


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Tiguan_96 said:


> Is this possible with obd11? When I search it it will not show


Adaptation
Control unit: 09 Central Electrics
Name: Aussenlicht_uebergreifend
Values: 
Umfeldleuchte als Manoevrierleuchte: 
Old value: not active
New value: active


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_96 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks guys, the lights and blinkers worked. Anyone know how to get the Above view to show when parking automatic instead of going to the menu ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tiguan_96 said:


> Thanks guys, the lights and blinkers worked. Anyone know how to get the Above view to show when parking automatic instead of going to the menu ?


We’ve been trying, but have not found the way. It may be hard coded due to changes in the law? Tried MK7 and the most recent that The Humble Mechanic put up on YouTube didn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> We’ve been trying, but have not found the way. It may be hard coded due to changes in the law? Tried MK7 and the most recent that The Humble Mechanic put up on YouTube didn’t work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't understand why...my wife's old 2017 Toyota RAV4 did it automatically when putting it into reverse.

Sucks to hear about humble mechanics video/steps not working...saw that the other day and was wondering if anyone had tried it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2017 models were before the law/regulation change. The PDC is different in the Golf. The Golf just uses a representation since it doesn’t have cameras all around. That’s why the overlay works through Humble Mechanics method. 

I’d love to see coding comparisons for MQB Tiguans before the change was implemented. May shed some light, but at the same time you can no longer change the speed threshold at which high beams kick on. That tells me VW can go in and lock down certain functions. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

What about gettin the sunshade to close when you close the sunroof? It opens automatically with sunroof with one touch. But doesn’t close. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Hmmm didn't know that. Do you know why? (Curious now...) Makes little sense since in the Tiguan we just hit the menu button and it comes up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Hmmm didn't know that. Do you know why? (Curious now...) Makes little sense since in the Tiguan we just hit the menu button and it comes up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


One word America, I’m joking of course. Maybe someone thought it was distracting, but said hey give the people a choice to hit a button to see what they used to see because that’s not more distracting. So then the change came about  Just look at our lighting here compared to the rest of the world. Why are we behind with lighting systems that make travel safer at night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What about gettin the sunshade to close when you close the sunroof? It opens automatically with sunroof with one touch. But doesn’t close. Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Maybe poke around here?










Not sure, but this is where I went to keep the sunshade closed while opening the panel like in Audi’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> One word America, I’m joking of course. Maybe someone thought it was distracting, but said hey give the people a choice to hit a button to see what they used to see because that’s not more distracting. So then the change came about  Just look at our lighting here compared to the rest of the world. Why are we behind with lighting systems that make travel safer at night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because...'Murica!!

Yeah they need to revise regulations for the US and look at the rest of the world. Another one that's stupid is side markers!!!..why??? And 5mph bumpers...the list can go on.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Because...'Murica!!
> 
> Yeah they need to revise regulations for the US and look at the rest of the world. Another one that's stupid is side markers!!!..why??? And 5mph bumpers...the list can go on.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Why are side markers stupid?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Why are side markers stupid?


Well we don’t have automatic parallel parking here with the Tig because of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Tig20ne said:


> Why are side markers stupid?


I don't see the point of them... Unless they blink which 9 times out of 10 they don't. Fender markers or blinkers in the mirrors have more of a safety functionality than an orange reflector a foot or less (since many are integrated into the headlight) as they only light up at night. Same thing with the rear side markers whether or not they are part of the tail light or a lens by itself. 

Again I think many US regulations are a little behind when compared to the rest of the world...it's like they just amend them or compound regulations on regulations instead of straight updating. I bet some of these things have an affect on dumbed downed options or features that we'd all like to have and cost of manufacturing and retooling for the US market being one of them.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

More light on the side of vehicles at night is a smart thing especially on dark colored cars. No matter what is done to a car there are going to be some people who think it will be stupid, some will think it is smart and the majority won't even notice.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I get there understanding but if the side marker is literally and inch or two from the headlight because it's in the same housing...I feel like it doesn't make a difference. Plus form over function... They just take away a cleaner look. Again just another outdated regulation in my opinion hence why I have either gone smoked or clear depending on the color of my current and past VW's BUT I make sure they light up amber at night.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe poke around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I poked a lot last night. I could get the sunshade to work using the sunroof controls instead of the dedicated sunshade controls BUT the sunshade had to go all the way back before the sunroof would be able to open. I tired a ton of combos. Just frustrating that it’ll open with sunroof but won’t close. 

I did have it set to close with roof open but I didn’t like the fact that when I open the room I have to open the sunshade as well by pushing another button. Lol. Plus I noticed that when the sunshade was closed and roof open the shade was tearing in the corner from all the bouncing with turbulence. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Need to see if some of these options under long coding work for TJA now that the camera has been flashed:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Need to see if some of these options under long coding work for TJA now that the camera has been flashed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh following this. Hope we can unlock some hidden treasures! Arrrrr matey


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Byte 1 has the first entry, want to know what that does exactly before enabling. No assistant for traffic hold up. 

Byte 3 that option is not available on my Tig. 

Byte 4 I activated Emergency Assist

Byte 6 option not present. 

Byte 11, don’t mess with (skip this, sdvolksGTI knows the repercussions)

Need to check the rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Even with emergency assist activated, it’s not working. Found additional coding, tried it and still nothing. Here’s what should happen and here’s the coding:

https://youtu.be/tyPSpattd_c

Code:
Traffic Jam Assistant + Emergency Assistant:
Import zdc files via VCP
Stg A5 installed (VZE / LA)
must be second generation (part number begins with 3Q0, identification "MQB_B_MFK")
The parameters are currently only available for control units with index G (SW0231) and H (SW0271 / SW0272), but older ones can be updated:
FL_3Q0980654_0220 -> Index F (currently no TJA parameters)
FL_3Q0980654_0231 -> Index G
FL_3Q0980654_0271 -> Index H
FL_3Q0980654_0272 -> Index H
if an update is necessary, then byte 14 bit 3 must be set actively in the coding
If Lane Assist has not been activated there so far, it must first be activated
*
Stg 13 installed (ACC)
MRRevo 1.4 required (part number starts with 3Q) because the old ones are not compatible with the new camera
recognizable by the 11-byte + coding (the 'old' only have 7 bytes)

STG A5> Coding> Byte 16> Bit 2-3 must be set to "08 EA_Variant2" (CODING PERFORMED)

Activate STG 03> Coding> Byte 29> Bit 5 (NOT PRESENT)

STG 13> Coding> Byte 04> Activate bit 2 ("Emergency Assist installed") (CODING PERFORMED)

STG 09> Login: 31347> Adjustment> Channel "Außenlicht_Blinker-Warnblinken_durch_Fahrerassistent"> set to "active" (CODING PERFORMED)

I’m wondering if the 03 coding not being there is the issue, and if there is more coding required. Anyone know if more is needed to get it to function as shown in the video above?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Guigo (Mar 31, 2015)

*Lane Assist e TJA*

I am trying to install Traffic Jam Assist & Emergency Assist. The big problem is that my Tiguan R-line 2019 came with the A5 module (Part No SW: 3Q0 980 654 L HW: 3Q0 980 654 A) but without Lane Assist enabled. I tried some solutions through VCDS without success.

I know that I need to upload the file "tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l.zdc" in the assisted guide. But I also know that it will only work if lane assist is enabled.

Unfortunately, I tried exhaustively how to activate lane assist but I couldn't find any solution. Probably because most countries this function was originally activated and this is not my case.

So, first I need to activate Lane assist (how?) and then upload the file and update the A5 module, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dr.Guigo said:


> I am trying to install Traffic Jam Assist & Emergency Assist. The big problem is that my Tiguan R-line 2019 came with the A5 module (Part No SW: 3Q0 980 654 L HW: 3Q0 980 654 A) but without Lane Assist enabled. I tried some solutions through VCDS without success.
> 
> I know that I need to upload the file "tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l.zdc" in the assisted guide. But I also know that it will only work if lane assist is enabled.
> 
> ...


What country are you in?

Plus VCDS cannot load firmware or parameters. That’s VCP. You can have a pseudo version of TJA, but without VCP you can’t load the parameter needed for lane keep assist to work down to 0 mph. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*What are these settings for?*

In the steering module it has:
characteristic curve of steering assistance
with values to select:
Driving profile selection button
Comfort
Dynamic
Automatic
Default
the first one was selected on mine. Is this how to choose the steering response?

Camera system rear view module:
Wheel/tire description
mine had 1950 mm but you can choose a value up to 67000. Does it somehow choose the rear camera lines?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Updated VCDS mod doc with newest additions:

Recently flashed with VCP for full function Traffic Jam Assist (TJA)
Emergency Assist Coding (not fully complete, need more info)
Rear Fog Light operates with High Beam Flash
Front side marker blink with turn signal


https://docs.google.com/file/d/1OsR...V6YCuaZ/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Guigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What country are you in?
> 
> Plus VCDS cannot load firmware or parameters. That’s VCP. You can have a pseudo version of TJA, but without VCP you can’t load the parameter needed for lane keep assist to work down to 0 mph.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Brazil. I have both cables. (VCP and VCDS)

It seens that the new Tiguan version (Rline 2019) got some modifications in some modules.

I'll try to flash the A5 module tomorrow and then modify some adaptations to active the lane assist and traffic jam.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dr.Guigo said:


> I'm in Brazil. I have both cables. (VCP and VCDS)
> 
> It seens that the new Tiguan version (Rline 2019) got some modifications in some modules.
> 
> I'll try to flash the A5 module tomorrow and then modify some adaptations to active the lane assist and traffic jam.


Here, steps for ACC are in my doc

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1OsR...V6YCuaZ/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Guigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here, steps for ACC are in my doc
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1OsR...V6YCuaZ/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I was unable to activate lane assist or TJA.

I uploaded the file (tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l) to the A5 central successfully.

When I configured the control panel 13 (Byte 04> Bit 2) to activate the "EA", I had no ACC operation. I was only able to make the error disappear after returning to the original settings.

The guidelines for activating lane assist did not work either.

Despite having made the adaptations, he managed to make the entire LA menu appear on the screen (after 5F adaptations) but it was not possible to check the lane assist and the parameters were transparent. Whenever I turned on the ignition he showed me the lane assist error and within the menu on the screen the square was not checked. It says that it is not possible to activate the function.

In addition, when checked on switch 03 (Byte 29> Bit 5) it immediately presented me with an error related to the parking sensor (???).

I returned with the original settings on the switch 13 (ACC) and it returned to working normally. Only the Lane Assist error remained.

In the central 17 (long coding) I deactivated Byte 4-Bit 6 and Byte 11-Bit 1 and all errors are gone.

In short, I was unable to activate Lane assist and for that reason also TJA.

The errors in the logs follow.

Thanks



> Address 17: Instruments Labels: 5G0-920-XXX-17.clb-SRI3
> Control Module Part Number: 5NA 920 790 D HW: 5NA 920 790 D
> Component and/or Version: KOMBI 509 1701
> Software Coding: 04A50098EE840008018873471001000080000000
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you get a successful when uploading the parameters? What were the steps used to flash?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Guigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you get a successful when uploading the parameters? What were the steps used to flash?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The A5 flash was done successfully. I followed the support of ZDC files.

Unfortunately, the parameters for activating lane assist were not effective.

I tried various combinations in the binaries and adaptations.

Would it be a problem related to component protection? Does lane assist need a license to function?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you even have lane assist available before flashing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Guigo (Mar 31, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you even have lane assist available before flashing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No! My car don't get fitted by VW with lane assist.

I've tried to active before de A5 flash and get the same error.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dr.Guigo said:


> No! My car don't get fitted by VW with lane assist.
> 
> I've tried to active before de A5 flash and get the same error.


Then flashing won’t work and even the coding won’t work. Granted the controller may show it but doesn’t mean activating will work if the hardware isn’t present. Maybe someone from Brazil can shed more light. 

Just like us here in the states, while you can code for DLA it won’t work since we don’t have the hardware present. Just introduces errors and if you try to flash the module you’ll need the dealer to reflash with the appropriate software to have it back to factory. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know how to code the high mount brake light to turn on in reverse to provide more light for the camera? Saw someone has done that in a different forum for a MK7.5 but didn’t provide any coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found it, and here is the link:

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...s-golf-mk7-84619-post1171004.html#post1171004


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found it, and here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/for...s-golf-mk7-84619-post1171004.html#post1171004
> 
> ...


Didn't work for me - did you get it to work?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Didn't work for me - did you get it to work?


Haven’t tried it yet, buddy has the VCDS laptop we share. I did look at my admaps for 09 and they are there. Just need to do the changes in the last column for light up during reverse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Tried the activate with warning flashers set - where are the last two changes for dyn. Turn signal modes-warnblinken_zuendung_EIN and AUS to active. Where are these at on OBD11?
Or are they just for European lights?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Tried the activate with warning flashers set - where are the last two changes for dyn. Turn signal modes-warnblinken_zuendung_EIN and AUS to active. Where are these at on OBD11?


NAR models don’t have dynamic turn signals. Need the Euro LED Tails, which also require additional wiring. I wouldn’t call them “dynamic” either like you see in Audi LED turn signal lights. This is what “dynamic” looks like if we had the proper tail lights. 

Plus if you go through the thread some in Australia that tried this noticed that the 3rd brake light would also blink with turn signals. I was just looking for the last column info. 

https://youtu.be/SwJQ4Tr7L78

To have this effect you’d need the Euro LED tails, additional wiring and I’m sure coding. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Volkswagen Group Wire & Pin Identifier PDF*

I found a version of this and redid it to make it easier to read for anyone who needs it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VWWrfj_nkIloErlX_I2h6A9o-nc-5m8x/view?usp=sharing

Here is the original place I found this.
https://www.drive2.com/b/2344465/?from=blog


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I started to do the wiring and ran into not having the right pins to add to the existing connectors I was hoping they were the same as the tail light pins I already had.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone try this to enable performance in the MIB? I checked my 5F admap and they are present, just not activated. Last year I looked at installed/supported codes and took pics but didn’t scroll down so I can’t confirm if present. 


https://youtu.be/37-6WEJ8CGo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Able to take a look and the code supported isn’t present to show Performance numbers on the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doc updated with items that are under the in progress section. Items include pano light installation process (link to VW install PDF that includes parts needed) plus coding. Coding for rear tail DRL and inner blinkers thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] these are in process since need to block out time to perform and test. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1_PL...Pyc9wG4/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I have my inner rear lights as DRL. I also have my inner and outer rear lights "wig-wag" on turn signal. This works both in daytime and at night with full lights on. In daytime, since the inner lights are DRL the intensity changes, but they do not go totally dark like they do when the headlights are on and DRL is off.

Try the following changes to the standard settings:

Module 9 Central Electronics
Leuchte 23 (Left inner tail light)
A23 = Blinken links dunkelphase
B23 = Standlicht allgemein
Dimmwert AB23 = 110 (or 127 if you prefer)
Lichtansteuerung HD AB23 = Always
C23 = Blinken links hellphase
D23 = Nicht Aktiv
Dimmwert CD23 = 0
Dimming direction CD23 = minimize
F23 = Tagfahlicht (DRL)
Dimmwert EF23 = 40 (or 30 if you prefer)
Dimming direction EF23 = maximize

Leuchte 24 (Right inner tail light)
A24 = Blinken rechts dunkelphase
B24 = Standlicht allgemein
Dimmwert AB24 = 110 (or 127 if you prefer)
Lichtansteuerung HD AB24 = Always
C24 = Blinken rechts hellphase
D24 = Nicht Aktiv
Dimmwert CD24 = 0
Dimming direction CD24 = minimize
F24 = Tagfahlicht (DRL)
Dimmwert EF24 = 40 (or 30 if you prefer)
Dimming direction EF24 = maximize


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Doc updated with items that are under the in progress section. Items include pano light installation process (link to VW install PDF that includes parts needed) plus coding. Coding for rear tail DRL and inner blinkers thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] these are in process since need to block out time to perform and test.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1_PL...Pyc9wG4/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shout out. I only see on problem with your doc. That is where you post my screenshots of coding. The 3rd one down doesn’t tell what side it is so here you go. Would be helpful if someone didn’t want to watch video. Thanks I’ll send them all again here for everyone.


































































Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

azgman said:


> I have my inner rear lights as DRL. I also have my inner and outer rear lights "wig-wag" on turn signal. This works both in daytime and at night with full lights on. In daytime, since the inner lights are DRL the intensity changes, but they do not go totally dark like they do when the headlights are on and DRL is off.
> 
> Try the following changes to the standard settings:
> 
> ...


Curious as to how your inner change intensity, since they’re either on or off? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks for the shout out. I only see on problem with your doc. That is where you post my screenshots of coding. The 3rd one down doesn’t tell what side it is so here you go. Would be helpful if someone didn’t want to watch video. Thanks I’ll send them all again here for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re welcome and thank you! Once coded I was going to convert it to text instructions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious as to how your inner change intensity, since they’re either on or off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found that you can change the intensity. You can see a difference between 40 and 110 in my example. I want my DRL a little brighter since we have so much sun here in AZ. You could set the DRL intensity lower than 40 for more contrast. It seems that with my limited intensity experimentation, the inner lights don't have as much range as the outer tails, but they do have some.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

azgman said:


> I have found that you can change the intensity. You can see a difference between 40 and 110 in my example. I want my DRL a little brighter since we have so much sun here in AZ. You could set the DRL intensity lower than 40 for more contrast. It seems that with my limited intensity experimentation, the inner lights don't have as much range as the outer tails, but they do have some.


Interesting as the assumption has been either on or off. By chance any pics/videos of what you’re seeing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't have a way to post a video right now but I did try different dimmwert levels on the inner tails. Anything over 100 was the same. In other words, once you get to 100, that is maximum intensity. I varied the Dimmwert from 20 to 100 and you can definitely see an intensity change between levels. Give it a try on your Tig.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

azgman said:


> I don't have a way to post a video right now but I did try different dimmwert levels on the inner tails. Anything over 100 was the same. In other words, once you get to 100, that is maximum intensity. I varied the Dimmwert from 20 to 100 and you can definitely see an intensity change between levels. Give it a try on your Tig.


Thanks! Will take a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> You can try changing the Coding in 09-Cent. Elect. Looks like Byte 14 bit 2 is "Fog Lights inactive with High Beams active" and is checked by default.
> 
> 
> Kurt


So I went into Long Coding Helper for the (2) available channels and I don’t even have a Byte 14 that can be changed. There’s only like (3) Bytes total. Is there a way to keep fog lights on with high beams using Adaptations?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] so OBD11 can see the long coding for 09? VCDS shows nothing, all 0s. I’d love to know some values from 09 and 03 to get emergency assist working since you and I both have TJA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Will my original HEX-USB cable work with my 2020 Tiguan?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’ll need the newer model as you won’t be able to read majority of controllers:

https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally figured out the coding thanks to [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] and [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]not a 1-to-1 translation from their coding. Finally got dunkelphase coded for inner tails as blinkers during day and night and during braking, while keeping SSPL with my Euro Switch. Did lose (for now) 4 brake lights (inners as brakes) during the day, will drop that coding to priority E. With this coding able to have dunkelphase work day and night. Will be pulling my admaps for 09 tomorrow and update my doc for those interested. 

https://youtu.be/o6eKwvqyqQ4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doc updated to reflect the dunkelphase/dancing light mod in the video above. 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1vgj...GTgvs80/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone performed the Audi mod on their Tig? I know others have tried on other models but if you change the Engine from Skoda/VW to Audi you lose ACC but if you see in the video the guy found the fix to that issue leaving ACC functional even with changing the engine code to Audi. 

https://youtu.be/9ryZps0JWiI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

What is the purpose of changing to the Audi code? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Linear throttle response, not a gradual response when you hit the gas. The mod done under steering is not it. It’s basically as in the video a poor mans remap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Linear throttle response, not a gradual response when you hit the gas. The mod done under steering is not it. It’s basically as in the video a poor mans remap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soooo simply just changing the driver profile isn’t the full mod? 

I went that route and noticed a very distinct change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Soooo simply just changing the driver profile isn’t the full mod?
> 
> I went that route and noticed a very distinct change.
> 
> ...


More placebo effect, there’s posts in other forums that nothing actually changes. During live analysis there’s no actual change. Plus why would something that controls the engine be under steering? 

Did you watch the video? I know over in the MK7 and Arteon forums people have done the change but if you just change the engine coding to Audi you’ll lose ACC. You also need to change the vehicle type under ACC to Audi. All in the video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> More placebo effect, there’s posts in other forums that nothing actually changes. During live analysis there’s no actual change. Plus why would something that controls the engine be under steering?
> 
> Did you watch the video? I know over in the MK7 and Arteon forums people have done the change but if you just change the engine coding to Audi you’ll lose ACC. You also need to change the vehicle type under ACC to Audi. All in the video.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna watch it after I get the baby back down. 

I get the general logic and gist behind it though. 

You gonna guinea pig it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> I’m gonna watch it after I get the baby back down.
> 
> I get the general logic and gist behind it though.
> 
> ...


Car’s in the shop, dropped off yesterday for this sh!t.

https://youtu.be/eME7N_eH0Vw

So was wondering if someone else has done it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Car’s in the shop, dropped off yesterday for this sh!t.
> 
> https://youtu.be/eME7N_eH0Vw
> 
> ...


Do you not have a garage? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s your sign. Don’t park outside a lot and don’t park under trees. That what I have gathered from why sunroofs leak. But that is just a theory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hard to not park outside when there’s no garage on my 1963 split level. I had the TSB performed for the pano, so maybe that got botched. Humidity sensor replaced under warranty earlier this year, so maybe the installation got botched. Last year windshield replaced, maybe a seal going? Will find out hopefully soon. 

Back to the mod and to answer Zimmie’s throttle mod. Here’s the video I was looking for to explain the indirect controlled over time vs direct over threshold under the steering module showing it’s not doing what people think it’s doing. Thanks to [mention]Kartsgeo [/mention]and I believe he has or contributed to a thread with him and/or others showing graphs that nothing is happening to throttle response. 

https://youtu.be/8jxsqdbrBrY

Maybe someone has done the Audi mod on a Tig and can provide feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Hard to not park outside when there’s no garage on my 1963 split level. I had the TSB performed for the pano, so maybe that got botched. Humidity sensor replaced under warranty earlier this year, so maybe the installation got botched. Last year windshield replaced, maybe a seal going? Will find out hopefully soon.
> 
> Back to the mod and to answer Zimmie’s throttle mod. Here’s the video I was looking for to explain the indirect controlled over time vs direct over threshold under the steering module showing it’s not doing what people think it’s doing. Thanks to [mention]Kartsgeo [/mention]and I believe he has or contributed to a thread with him and/or others showing graphs that nothing is happening to throttle response.
> 
> ...


I think I might give this one a whirl after doing some research. 

Do we know if the steps would be the same? 

Curious to know, you think they change the setting back before dealer visits? Surely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe so since it’s the MQB platform. I know sdvolksGTI did this on his Arteon. 

I’m sure before dropping off at the dealer it’s being changed back. Probably depends on the shop also. 

If you try it, let us know your thoughts. I’d be curious. I’ll take a look at some point under VCDS and see what OBD11 shows as I’m waiting for my dongle to arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well
I just noticed something unusual tonight. I put car into custom mode. Then turned off the vehicle. Did my errand. Got back in and the display in Cockpit shows custom and it also shows custom on the MIB....buuuuuuut it was all normal settings. Cause when I went back into custom the steering, drive and cruise all switched. Why is it not remembering the setting after turning the vehicle off?? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well
> I just noticed something unusual tonight. I put car into custom mode. Then turned off the vehicle. Did my errand. Got back in and the display in Cockpit shows custom and it also shows custom on the MIB....buuuuuuut it was all normal settings. Cause when I went back into custom the steering, drive and cruise all switched. Why is it not remembering the setting after turning the vehicle off?? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s been beaten to death on here. Default behavior. 

Uncontrollable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> More placebo effect, there’s posts in other forums that nothing actually changes. During live analysis there’s no actual change. Plus why would something that controls the engine be under steering?
> 
> Did you watch the video? I know over in the MK7 and Arteon forums people have done the change but if you just change the engine coding to Audi you’ll lose ACC. You also need to change the vehicle type under ACC to Audi. All in the video.
> 
> ...


Does cruise control still work without the adaptiveness aspect?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Savvv said:


> Does cruise control still work without the adaptiveness aspect?


Adaptive works and lane assist works when coded properly. 

Quick summary per video

Engine set to Audi/ACC left on Skoda/VW = errors (ACC not working)
Engine set to Audi/ACC set to Audi = no errors and ACC works properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> That’s been beaten to death on here. Default behavior.
> 
> Uncontrollable.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Didn’t mean to ruffle feathers. Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sorry. Didn’t mean to ruffle feathers. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No feathers ruffled. Sorry it came out that way. 

Just know that there’s plenty of threads on it. 

VW wants you to remain in the safest, most eco friendly setting possible, without actually leaving you in Eco basically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Revisiting emergency assist after enabling TJA through VCP. Supposedly the parameters for TJA also provide EA. I found coding but 09 module long coding is all 0s, and Byte 29 isn’t available in 03 module. Now I picked up an OBD11 to learn a new platform, and found this thread about EA:

activate Traffic Jam Assist, Emergency assist
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....com/thread/6873&share_type=t&link_source=app

[mention]Vasia01 [/mention]you mentioned EA is part of TJA and the coding at the start has more parameters than what I found and the two stumbling blocks. The only coding I found was for a MK7, but this thread is specific for the Tiguan. I inquired if anyone has tried on NAR Tiguan and the reply I got was this only works on DSG fitted Tiguans. Is this true? Anyone out there with a NAR model get EA working?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Revisiting emergency assist after enabling TJA through VCP. Supposedly the parameters for TJA also provide EA. I found coding but 09 module long coding is all 0s, and Byte 29 isn’t available in 03 module. Now I picked up an OBD11 to learn a new platform, and found this thread about EA:
> 
> activate Traffic Jam Assist, Emergency assist
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....com/thread/6873&share_type=t&link_source=app
> ...


EA work fine NAR Tiguan. SEL-P not need change coding ABS 03 module. Your ABS module Byte 29 is *AA*?. From 2018MY 09 module is without coding. All "coding" moved to adaptation.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]Vasia01 [/mention]thanks for the reply! Does that coding look good to you to get EA to function?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]Vasia01 [/mention]thanks for the reply! Does that coding look good to you to get EA to function?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please send me PM your coding : 03, 13, A5 modules.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent, thank you again!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

So I snuck outside this afternoon and made the change to the oil service mileage from 10k to 5k (wife does all city driving) but while I was out there with the laptop I tried a few things but they didn't work so I'm looking for confirmation.

Her Tiguan is a 2019 SEL-P RLine with a July build date and with the AID/Virtual cockpit 2...I attempted to make the change for the needle sweep by setting bit 0 in byte one but no go. Is it's because its the the "2nd generation" of the gauges? I guess the other question should be...does it say "Staging, Yes" like ours in the vehicles that were able to get it working or does it say something else?










Also the other thing I tried was the 3D/carbon/dots but that too didn't work...guessing again because of the gauges. I'm going to presume that adding the additional color palette isn't going to work either.

I guess I'll try next time I have a few hours to fart around with...still want to do the Android Auto changes. Actually I wonder if there is one for the whole radio too??


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> So I snuck outside this afternoon and made the change to the oil service mileage from 10k to 5k (wife does all city driving) but while I was out there with the laptop I tried a few things but they didn't work so I'm looking for confirmation.
> 
> Her Tiguan is a 2019 SEL-P RLine with a July build date and with the AID/Virtual cockpit 2...I attempted to make the change for the needle sweep by setting bit 0 in byte one but no go. Is it's because its the the "2nd generation" of the gauges? I guess the other question should be...does it say "Staging, Yes" like ours in the vehicles that were able to get it working or does it say something else?
> 
> ...


Needle sweep is not programmable on the 2nd gen AID, unfortunately.

Carbon dots I have no clue about however, I recall being able to enable that on my GTI, so maybe that’s only for non AID vehicles??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe carbon can only be done AID 1 not the newer as I have those enabled on my AID which is the previous version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe carbon can only be done AID 1 not the newer as I have those enabled on my AID which is the previous version.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. I have the AID2 and can’t do
Either  


Kurt


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

You can activate the custom colors for the gauges. I have a 2019 with the AID 2, and currently have 15 different colors programmed in.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct you can do the colors, but no carbon effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Alright cool...I'll surprise her one of these days.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Is it possible to activate pedestrian recognition?
I have got active Cruise control and automatic braking, but for cars only


Wysłane z mojego ELE-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have issues coding the 2020 Tiguan? I know VW has/is introduced a new so-called Vehicle Diagnostic Protection aka SFD. Not sure if it’s present in the 2020 models or will be part of the next iteration of the MQB platform. Reason I’m asking is my Dad just picked up a 2020 Tiguan SEL-P R Line and wanted to know if anyone had issues trying to code the following mods below. We have NAR models so maybe this hasn’t made its way State side. Thanks!

Easy Entry

High Beam Assistance persistence

Enhanced headlight functionality 

Doors unlock when driver door handle is pulled 

Change look & color if you want for the Digital Dash

Enable Mirror LED light for night parking

Emergency Brake Flashing

4 Brake Lights

Outside Temp Warning

Display fan speed in Auto Mode

Retain seat heating for Stops less than 20 minutes 

Enter address while driving

Remove NHTSA restrictions for CarPlay

XDS set to medium

Needle sweep/celebration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone have issues coding the 2020 Tiguan? I know VW has/is introduced a new so-called Vehicle Diagnostic Protection aka SFD. Not sure if it’s present in the 2020 models or will be part of the next iteration of the MQB platform. Reason I’m asking is my Dad just picked up a 2020 Tiguan SEL-P R Line and wanted to know if anyone had issues trying to code the following mods below. We have NAR models so maybe this hasn’t made its way State side. Thanks!
> 
> Easy Entry
> 
> ...


I was able to code “easy entry” and “fan speed display in auto” with no problem using an OBDELEVEN. Didn’t try anything else though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

No issues on mine (2020 Canadian). I've done a dozen or so VCDS mods. Couldn't do the start/stop voltage mod, but that's for a different reason.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DoC0427 said:


> I was able to code “easy entry” and “fan speed display in auto” with no problem using an OBDELEVEN. Didn’t try anything else though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I own OBD11, but it appears they have a critical bug of merging coding with same vehicle types which may be causing it to write to blocks not intended. Now it could also be triggered by how many vehicles are in the garage within the app. So holding off to be safe and since I have access to VCDS I’ll use that once that bug is squashed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jonese said:


> No issues on mine (2020 Canadian). I've done a dozen or so VCDS mods. Couldn't do the start/stop voltage mod, but that's for a different reason.


Yea too bad they hard coded that now. I pulled from my mod doc mods I know my dad would like that requires no intervention on his part and to make it feel like it’s his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know the proper code to have fog lights on with highbeams? I can’t seem to find it. 

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyone know the proper code to have fog lights on with highbeams? I can’t seem to find it.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


https://sites.google.com/a/naturaln...o/lighting/high-beams-and-fogs-flash-together

I used the instructions above to get the desired effect you're looking for - See the bottom of the instructions to get the fog lights to stay on with the highs. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> https://sites.google.com/a/naturaln...o/lighting/high-beams-and-fogs-flash-together
> 
> I used the instructions above to get the desired effect you're looking for - See the bottom of the instructions to get the fog lights to stay on with the highs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Hello, 

Thank you for helping. 

I’m looking to be able to manually turn on the fog lights when I have the high beams on. I’ve done the code you provided but it turns on the fog lights regardless if you want them on or not. I had the code before on my other Volkswagen but I can’t find it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for helping.
> 
> ...


Apologies, I misunderstood what you wanted to accomplish.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So, been awhile. Driving and it’s 28°F outside. My heated seat button is currently OFF, however my steering wheel is warm. Did l maybe enable something along the way that the steering wheel heat will respond to outdoor ambient temps? Once it gets below a certain temp it’ll kick on automatically?


----------



## Jimbo123 (7 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’re welcome, I searched and searched for anything resembling what I saw in the Golf thread about making these capabilities come alive. From what I saw and doing test drives at night before and after changes it appears it’s all sitting there under 4B, just not enabled.
> 
> May turn on predictive_afs to see how it works. Looks pretty cool considering predictive route data is enabled by default. Essentially if you’re in let’s say an S curve as you exit the first curve based upon route data the system will predict where the lights should move towards as you enter a curve.
> 
> ...


Just coded all of this to my 2019 SEL-P R and it works great! Even get the lights to split at the end of their start-up dance, so it doesn’t appear I need to do the VCP flash.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jimbo123 said:


> Just coded all of this to my 2019 SEL-P R and it works great! Even get the lights to split at the end of their start-up dance, so it doesn’t appear I need to do the VCP flash.


VCP flash will not give you DLA if that is what you’re hoping for, since there are no shutters present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussam.khalili (4 mo ago)

hello guys ,

does the codes above working with ID4 Crozz Pure Plus or ID x Versions ?
i own ID4 Crozz Pure Plus (Chinees Imported ) .
Please advise


----------



## nashi22 (3 mo ago)

hello, its possible to send more time without put hands on steering wheel, using lane assist? only 20 seconds... tiguan 2018, r-line, brazil, i have VCDS cable and autel machine to alterate. Or if someone have the datasbase for A5 module... tks


----------

